# HP Pavilion 15/G6 - powered by AMD Trinity/Kabini/Richland



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Official discussion thread for HP laptops powered by AMD Trinity/Kabini/Richland

*i.imgur.com/ynK7k.jpg*img8.flixcart.com/image/computer/b/g/4/hp-pavilion-notebook-400x400-imadpfd2gutthgaq.jpeg


*Model**Operating System**Display**Processor**Ram**HDD**Graphics Card**USB 2.0/3.0**Price*HP Pavilion 15-e017AUDOS15.6 InchAMD A4 5000 (1.5Ghz, no turbo) quadcore8GB DDR31TBRadeon HD 83301/229990HP Pavilion 15-n006AXWindows 815.6 InchAMD A4 5000 (1.5Ghz, no turbo) quadcore4GB DDR3500GBRadeon HD 8330 + HD 86701/231460HP Pavilion 15-e002AUWindows 815.6 InchAMD A4 5000 (1.5Ghz, no turbo) quadcore8GB DDR31TBRadeon HD 83301/232660HP Pavilion 15-e026AXDOS15.6 InchAMD A10 4600M (2.3-3.2Ghz) quadcore8GB DDR31TBRadeon HD 7660G + HD 8670M1/237990HP Pavilion 15-e001AXWindows 815.6 InchAMD A10 5750M (2.5-3.5Ghz) quadcore8GB DDR31TBRadeon HD 8650G + HD 8670M1/240090HP Pavilion 15-n007AXWindows 815.6 InchAMD A10 4655M (2-2.8Ghz) quadcore8GB DDR31TBRadeon HD 7620G + HD 8670M1/242100HP Pavilion 15-n020AXUbuntu15.6 InchAMD A4 5000 (1.5Ghz, no turbo) quadcore4GB DDR31TBRadeon HD 8330 + HD 8670M1/2--

*Owners:*


Spoiler




akbsol
rish
Games Goblin
vinayty
Rjrocks
anoopjylive
xdruchir
zain
parashar91
hellscream666
Shoaibq
davinder
mani0993
LoneWanderer
meetajaykumar.93
aswinarjun99
mohsin20
duke123
suvajit
yogi007
Niilesh
nikku_hot123
zacfx05
do2blehelix
ronny22
droid5
Jaskanwar Singh
Sandeep Roy
Ronnie012
Pushpi
swarupsengupta2007
mooon
aAdirulz
aakash.mukherjee
sam9953
bhupati
dhiman33
anshul_sood
shar_yogi
Saakaar
Aerrow
drbones
anuj kumar
payne98765
sammax706
ninjamishr007
parth1993
vish98
aliasgar.sk
mohsin2cool
kishorenagaraj
jassi32
yatishagrawal
ViCKY16
Chaitanya
sandeep23
anky
abhishek66
servo09
RahulBiswas
Vinayak Agarwal
captain_volt
vindon
hiteshlastm
anujsetia
xs.dhaval
adityamedhe
sh4r4th
NovicePJ
siddharchris
Sparrow
gauravkansal04
Piyush
rohit.todkar
Vinoth Billa
john12
AlekZander
rohanseth8
mikael_schiffer
mkhackers
123hero
viveksome
Nipun
Sounava
bhaktanishant
firoz3321
Utkarsh2008
DVJex 
lastname
geekeek
nithinajesh 
sengalraja


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Best bang for the buck Laptop for Under 30K*

REVIEWS:

Review by akbsol

Review by Games Goblin

HP Recovery Manager Trick by bhupati

AMD Trinity (Mobile) performance analysis


DRIVER ZONE:

AMD Catalyst Mobility Graphics Driver 13.9 Windows 7/8 64bit.
AMD chipset Drivers for USB 3.0


*Processor info:*

AMD A4 5000 (Kabini, 15W)
AMD A10 4600M (Trinity, 35W)
AMD A10 4655M (Trinity, 25W)
AMD A10 5750M (Richland, 35W)


*Overheating:*



bhupati said:


> I used to have overheating problems and it used to hibernate after 10mins of gameplay. I cleaned the fan myself, reapplied the thermal paste and it is working fine now. You could go to a service center  for this but that's not how we do things at thinkdigit, right?
> 
> So I made a laptop maintenance cum dis-assembly video which will apply to all new models of HP Pavillion G-Series and even other latops:




*Auto adjust of display:*

*NOTE:* Anyone having problem with variable brightness and don't know how to fix it, refer to this pic below:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/2TsLWOZ.jpg
make sure Vari-Bright is disabled


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

^^throttle stop is ur friend


----------



## rish1 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

dont forget to answer me .. 
and sam you can tell me about purchasing

in cell phones buying a non sealed pack mobile is like a sin
is it same in lappy 
only 1 guy quoted price as 31k rest were 31.5k what if he does not give me a sealed pack , does that imply its a demo model . Should i go for 31k non sealed or 31.5k sealed .

forgot to mention in above post
and also i will be using it on bed mostly 10 hrs of web surfing mostly youtube and 3 hrs of movie . So tell the estimated status of heating.

is it necessary to purchase warranty along with purchase or can be purchased anytime ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish said:


> only 1 guy quoted price as 31k rest were 31.5k what if he does not give me a sealed pack , does that imply its a demo model . Should i go for 31k non sealed or 31.5k sealed .



definitely sealed. With non sealed package the laptop will most likely get used up for quite sometime so battery have already took some beating, dust have already entered the ducts, etc.



sumonpathak said:


> ^^throttle stop is ur friend



will it work with Trinity? it does record/show the change in states but can the state values be edited?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



Sam said:


> definitely sealed. With non sealed package the laptop will most likely get used up for quite sometime so battery have already took some beating, dust have already entered the ducts, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> will it work with Trinity? it does record/show the change in states but can the state values be edited?



try it out...heard it works...


----------



## akbsol (Jun 17, 2012)

rish said:


> wow man ..
> great review i am almost going to buy the lappy tomorrow . i contacted a dealer he was quoting price as 31k for today he said his prices are based on dollar so could fluctuate.
> and on monday here or sunday in greece is elections if greek takes exit dollar is expected to hit rs 58 to rs 60.
> my exams arent over yet but i have 2 days holidays for that i am thinking of buying tomorrw only with that additional warranty .
> ...



31K is a good price. I couldn't get it that  Though unlike you I don't have the reasons, something tells me that prices might go up in near future before taking a slide when other companies come up with trinity based notebooks. Besides that companies tend to raise the prices of models in demand. Not sure being an AMD how popular this ones gonna be in lay man's world of Intel.

Extended warranty under this offer cannot be purchased along with the laptop no matter whether you buy from a exclusive showroom or a retailer. Its a process which I have gone through 3-4 years back also on my compaq purchase. At that time they gave me a Kodak digicam with my laptop  You purchase the laptop, go home, register the item serial number on the offer website, cut the barcode serial area of the laptop box, send it along with the mentioned docs and the cheque/dd to the address specified on offer webpage. They might send the extended warranty papers or something after some days of receiving your docs.

In 31K there just isn't better gaming laptop available in market. If you spend 7K more you can think of going with K53SM from ASUS with 630M. But even then for gaming Radeon 7670M discreet is probably equal or better than 630M. Nvidia has the edge in the department of drivers and compatibility. Comparable ATI will give you better performance at lower cost but there is slight chance that for a tiny number of games it might want you to struggle a bit with right drivers and settings. And now with these dual graphics and crossfire thing you might have to dig a bit more to achieve the peak performance out of such a dual-GPU system. Will post more about it later.

Always a seal packed one as Sam said and also check that its a proper seal and not some duct tape pasted by the seller. But in our country you can't be sure of even seals  So I just do it as a formality to insist for a fresh and unopened item.

The shops I went to did mention of accidental damage cover. I didn't get anything except a quick-start user manual paper in the box so not sure about what sort of warranty it is. But on Flipcart it mentions "1 Year Onsite Warranty with Accidental Damage Protection" so should be pretty much it only. You can confirm it by calling HP number: 1800 42 54 999 on Monday.

CPU-z is showing a single 4GB module installed and other slot empty.

I did notice that after installing HP coolsense, the temperature during normal working did go down by 3-4 degrees. But I am not sure about the fan behavior as my laptop hasn't gone below 40 considering the hot weather in Delhi today.

Display is just a standard 1366X768 screen. Nothing to boast of. Samsung ones in showroom looked better. Screen quality might be little better than ASUS but just a little only.

-Regards,
Akash



sumonpathak said:


> try it out...heard it works...



Thanks for the suggestion. Downloaded, tried just now. Doesn't work: "CPU not supported"



Sam said:


> was all these part of the standard package or was given by shopkeeper? I don't need any of these. Better but some quality alternates.



There is no standard package as far as freebies are concerned. HP isn't giving you anything free with it except the installed windows. Every shopkeeper had his own different package of goodies which he offered according to price margin he was asking for.



Sam said:


> lets hope someone brings in K12 stat or something similar and soon. Overclocking/Undervolting should be fun



One search ends and another begins


----------



## rish1 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

thanks bro for the answer
though to make things clear , i am not saying that the hp will increase the price , i am saying dollar price will go up if greek elections are unfavourable. And if that happens expect petrol, mobiles , lappy etc prices to go up. Mostly electronic items are sold on dollar basis as they are imported . 
ohh and last doubt bro

also i will be using  laptop on bed mostly
10 hrs of web surfing mostly youtube
/downloading and 3 hrs of movie . So can you tell the estimated
status of heating. 

thanks


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

AMD Trinity/Bulldozer run cooler than any Intel processor out there.


----------



## akbsol (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



ico said:


> AMD Trinity/Bulldozer run cooler than any Intel processor out there.



Where I said "AMDs are definitely a hotter sort" I did make that clear that I am saying it about the AMD+HP combo. As far as only CPUs are concerned current AMD ones like Trinity might be cooler than any Intels out there but AMD can't do anything if the laptop manufacturer isn't able to use this edge and still comes up with chassis which does get more hot. Same is the case with HP. Heat throughput is not dependent only on the CPU. Every component inside the laptop generates heat. My previous Compaq with Athlon X2 + Nvidia 8200MG was considerably hotter than the pentium dual core ones at that time. This HP G6 is also *definitely* hotter than my brothers Dell i5 without any discreet GFX.

After having used for 2 days I can say that the heating is only evident when you are doing something really CPU-GPU intensive like gaming, encoding etc. Normal work and movie viewing keeps the chassis temp at 45-53C which I think is cool enough (for this HP) considering the ambient temp in my room itself is high. Using this laptop since 8 in the morning and the chassis temp is showing 45C at present, CPU at 43C. And I am not feeling it on my lap.



Sam said:


> will it work with Trinity? it does record/show the change in states but can the state values be edited?



Sam I would like to mention that AMD Vision Engine control center has this nifty option to keep the clock rates in a particular range when on battery/power. It can keep the CPU under-clocked to 1.4GHz but doesn't allow any over-clocking.

*i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/g62005ax/clock.jpg


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

yea. You're right on OEMs tend to use cheap components in cheaper laptops to save $$$. End result is more heat. My 25K Acer Aspire laptop with Core 2 Duo was notorious.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

temperature of same hp g6 with i3  with same gpu in idle 31 c and heavy load 46 c .
Keep in mind these test were conducted where the atmosphere temperature is half of india . I.e 20 c
now can you tell is this thing cooler than intel or hotter ?

Google Translate


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

Probably its almost the same.


----------



## akbsol (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish said:


> temperature of same hp g6 with i3  with same gpu in idle 31 c and heavy load 46 c .
> Keep in mind these test were conducted where the atmosphere temperature is half of india . I.e 20 c
> now can you tell is this thing cooler than intel or hotter ?
> 
> Google Translate



Without a first hand exp in identical conditions its pretty hard to compare but I guess heating would be about the same. Been running a heavy HD movie (~5GB size) in foreground, 30 opera tabs in background and a ongoing download with the laptop on bed in a room with just a fan and in past one hour the chassis temp stayed at 61-62C and CPU-GPU at around 56C.

*i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/g62005ax/movie.jpg

When placing the laptop on bed for long hours I tend to place something beneath it so that it remains a little elevated for the air to flow in. If you place it directly on bed for long hours the temperatures would be 6-7C higher.


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish said:


> temperature of same hp g6 with i3  with same gpu in idle 31 c and heavy load 46 c .
> Keep in mind these test were conducted where the atmosphere temperature is half of india . I.e 20 c
> now can you tell is this thing cooler than intel or hotter ?
> 
> Google Translate


My dad has HP g6-1105tx with i5-2410M + HD 6490M.

Idle CPU = 49. Load (Team Fortress 2) = 80.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

thanks bro all doubt cleared now what left is crossfire performance in dual channel mode.
but since this lappy also has single channel ram i guess we'll have to wait for that for a long time.

and bro you seem to be using dual graphics all time do check if using only 7640g igp makes a difference on  temperatures . 

thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

a single fan cooling both proccy & gpu will make any laptop run hot. this looks to be the case here. 45degree @ delhi is normal.

Ivy Bridge +7670/630 combo will run even more hot.


----------



## akbsol (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish said:


> and bro you seem to be using dual graphics all time do check if using only 7640g igp makes a difference on  temperatures .
> 
> thanks



Switchable dual graphics is the confusing part. I think by default the apps runs in IGP only. The driver decides whether the IGP needs the help of dedicated GPU or not automatically. You can disable this in driver settings after which a application which hasn't been assigned to high performance GPU will only use the 7640g without the cross-firing.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

ohh man he is giving me for 31k without bag and 31.5 k with bag.

I dont need that bag much as it will be a desktop replacement and will be on bed 99 % of time .
Confused whether to go with the bag or not..


----------



## akbsol (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Best bang for the buck Laptop for Under 30K*



rish said:


> wow man ..
> and yes if possible please download 3dmark 11 and run this benchmark



Here it is:

*i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/g62005ax/3dmark11.jpg



rish said:


> ohh man he is giving me for 31k without bag and 31.5 k with bag.
> 
> I dont need that bag much as it will be a desktop replacement and will be on bed 99 % of time .
> Confused whether to go with the bag or not..



Check the quality of bag being offered. The one which sales guy showed me originally was quite inferior. He was arguing that the one which is offered with the model is given. I kept pushing him and in order to make the sale he took me to their store and I immediately showed him which one I wanted. The full leather quality shoulder bag not the backpack. Before he showed his inability, I already knew it was really not possible for him as the bag itself costs 1000+ . So i picked the next best one, a good backpack.

So check what he is giving. Even if its a desktop replacement you will be needing a laptop bag at sometime if you go out and wanted to carry it with you. But do insist for a good one. If you already have one then may be you can leave it and save bucks for something else.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

hi guys so finally i booked my lappy today..
this is how it went

first i called up the guy who quoted the price as 31 k  without bag. I was disappointed he was not giving a sealed product

then i took my father and went to the market..
First i went to HP WORLD the guy quoted the price as 33k with set of 10 accesories . He told us without that it will be for 32k. Tried hard to bargain but with no success.
Then we went to another HP WORLD which was bigger.
He quoted the price as 32k with backpack and 31.5k without backpack . Tried hard to bring him down .
Then after some push he agreed to give it for 31.5k with bag and showed us the backpack it was a cheap product very basic and then he showed us another one which was of good quality .

the guy was friendly though , i know i paid a bit extra 
but we were sold on two lines, 

1) sealed pack , buying frm exclusive showroom 100 % authentic

2) the billing would be made directly from the company 

so finally closed the deal for  31700 with that good quality backpack .

considering akbsol got for 31.3k with bag from nehru place wholesale market. I knew i wont  get it for less than 31.5 k here . I stay in ncr (ghaziabad) and it costs 150 rs to travell from here to there and back.
didn't wanted that trouble. So prices are higher here.
I still paid 200 bucks extra but then there is peace of mind of buying first lappy from exclusive showroom with bill from company .

paid half the amount to him . Banks were closed today so decided to pay rest tmrw and will pick up the product tmrw.

Now 1133 rupees will go to 1 year warranty
and 180 for lamination

so for 33k with 1 year additional waranty with lamination .

Deal closed..


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

^ why lamination?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

super glossy lid


----------



## rish1 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

^^ yeah finger print magnet


----------



## magnet (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

By the way dont they do extended warranty stuff at hp world itself or one has to buy that online?


----------



## rish1 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

^^
www.hp.com/in/peaceofmind


----------



## akbsol (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



Sam said:


> ^^ can't those utilities be downloaded from HP website and neither of your (akbsol & GG) laptop came with any kind of disc?



They are available on the HP website and I was unnecessarily downloading them. All of the setups of utilities and drivers are already present in C:\SwSetup folder. So in case you need to replace or install another windows just find all the required software there. There was no CD in the box. I confirmed this from GG also.



rish said:


> hi guys so finally i booked my lappy today..
> this is how it went
> 
> first i called up the guy who quoted the price as 31 k  without bag. I was disappointed he was not giving a sealed product
> ...



Congrats dude. HP stores in NP weren't willing to go below 32.5 for me that day so considering it, you made a good deal 

BTW wouldn't lamination kill looks of it?


----------



## rish1 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

thanks going to pick up the lappy now..

yeah definetly there will be impact on the looks a bit but i have seen laminated lappies . If properly done its sometimes hard to make out . Maybe it will stand out a bit on this lappy . I'll let you know.
But it is 10 times better than cleaning those finger print marks..
By the way what all  registrations need to be made
1) windows
2) normal warranty
3) additional warranty


----------



## akbsol (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish said:


> thanks going to pick up the lappy now..
> 
> yeah definetly there will be impact on the looks a bit but i have seen laminated lappies . If properly done its sometimes hard to make out . Maybe it will stand out a bit on this lappy . I'll let you know.
> But it is 10 times better than cleaning those finger print marks..
> ...



Dude please do ask the store people which barcode sticker we have to send to that warranty offer address. The box has 3 stickers bearing bar codes and its not clearly mentioned on the extended warranty offer website, which one of these needs to be sent.

Windows comes pre-activated. No registration required.

Normal warranty in India on all products is mostly by bill only. So I don't think any registration is necessary. Still registering your product on HP site won't do any harm 

Extended warranty offer need registration and a process to be followed as you already know.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

got the lappy
awesome feel 

i asked the guy about warranty . He said it is a redemption offer we do not sell tha He told me to visit that address and check out fill form , send
documents . 
i guess he too didnt knew about it..cant blame them as they dont deal that.

now have to concentrate on exams will open it on 21st now

by the way which backpack you got i got hp pavilion sport backpack.

i hope i got the right one..


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

congrats. looks like everyone is getting a piece of the Trinity pie


----------



## rish1 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

thanks sam..
You are up next ..
Come join the party...


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

I think I'll be the next.

I want a 14" Ultrathin with A10-4655M. I'll buy a SSD if not there.

No discrete graphics.

Won't mind paying 40-45K.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish said:


> thanks sam..
> You are up next ..
> Come join the party...



don't know if i'll be next or not but surely get one before the month ends.



ico said:


> I want a 14" Ultrathin with A10-4655M. I'll buy a SSD if not there.



If Sleekbook launches within 35k will go for that instead. BTW haven't heard of any ultrathin with 14" screen with A10.


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

yea. Someone should launch a 14" ultrathin with A10-4655M.  That's my dream machine.


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

Guys,

I have a doubt regarding the extended warranty purchase. I posted the query in my review thread - your inputs will be very helpful for me. Thanks


----------



## akbsol (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



Games Goblin said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding the extended warranty purchase. I posted the query in my review thread - your inputs will be very helpful for me. Thanks



Hi GG,

Purchasing extended warranty normally from HP which costs ~ Rs. 3000 for a year and purchasing under this offer are two different things. As me and you are aiming to get it under the offer for Rs. 1133:

If invoice is in your brother's name, register with his name and address only and send his docs, ID proof etc.

Your invoice date is 11th June, you *MUST *complete the registration by today.

You registered with your name and supplied wrong serial, thats a blessing in disguise actually.

The serial no is the 10 character alphanumeric one on black sticker as you already found out. Ref:
Interpreting an HP serial number – Viktor Balogh's HP-UX blog

Re-register today with your brother's details and this correct serial number.

I will be PMing you regarding something. Please do check it out.

-Regards,
Akash


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



ico said:


> yea. Someone should launch a 14" ultrathin with A10-4655M.  That's my dream machine.



i read about it yesterday and today its out of my mind. Samsung series 5. 14". A10-4655M. $749.99 is the price @ Amazon. So here it'll be 40-42k at the least.


----------



## akbsol (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish said:


> by the way which backpack you got i got hp pavilion sport backpack.



Don't know its sport backpack or what but the one I got is black in color from outside and red inside.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

aakash bro tell me the barcode which you are sending will do the same .
But i think we have to cut that serial no from box and the barcode that is just above the serial no on that black slip.
Bro tell me apart from windows 7 sticker on laptop there is no other serial no sticker or serial no on laptop right ?
We only have that on the box on the black slip which we are going to give away and if it gets lost by courier there is no other way right ?

though it is printed on my invoice but still they should have mentioned it either twice on box or on laptop


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



akbsol said:


> Hi GG,
> 
> Purchasing extended warranty normally from HP which costs ~ Rs. 3000 for a year and purchasing under this offer are two different things. As me and you are aiming to get it under the offer for Rs. 1133:
> 
> ...



Hi Akash

Thanks for your timely reply! It's really a wondrous thing for me as I re-registered the laptop in my bro's name in hp site using the s/n from the box and I filled up the peace of mind registration form under his name and s/n from the box. Thanks a ton again! 



rish said:


> aakash bro tell me the barcode which you are sending will do the same .
> But i think we have to cut that serial no from box and the barcode that is just above the serial no on that black slip.
> Bro tell me apart from windows 7 sticker on laptop there is no other serial no sticker or serial no on laptop right ?
> We only have that on the box on the black slip which we are going to give away and if it gets lost by courier there is no other way right ?
> ...



I also could not find any s/n on the laptop which is same as the s/n printed on the box. Although the s/n in the box is printed in my invoice.



akbsol said:


> They are available on the HP website and I was unnecessarily downloading them. All of the setups of utilities and drivers are already present in C:\SwSetup folder. So in case you need to replace or install another windows just find all the required software there. There was no CD in the box. I confirmed this from GG also.



akbsol, that is a nice find! I will back up this folder when formatting and installing 7 Ultimate in the future


----------



## akbsol (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



Games Goblin said:


> A doubt I have is if your BIOS was automatically updated? I turned on the laptop on Friday, and went to the next room while it was booting up; when I came back a few mins later I saw that it had not booted and a message had appeared "An important BIOS update is available and setup cannot continue as your laptop is not plugged into a power source. Please connect to a power source to continue." I just about finished reading this message and the laptop restarted itself ( i think there is a timer to restart if user did not give any input/if laptop is not connected to power). I didnt get any message like that ever since.
> 
> Did you get any update for BIOS?



Sorry I missed this post of yours. It could be possible that my BIOS too got updated automatically as they have all sorts of windows and HP updates enabled in the system by default and I have the tendency to leave the system online unattended for hours. It might have happened in my absence. I checked on the HP site and I already have the newest version which is available there. Whether the laptop came with this version or system upgraded it later, that I don't know.



rish said:


> aakash bro tell me the barcode which you are sending will do the same .



dude, m confused too. I feel it should be the black label as that one only has the serial and model number mentioned clearly. If m unable to figure out, I will cut out and send both the black one and the top white one (non price-tag one). What about you? Any idea?



Games Goblin said:


> Thanks a ton again!
> 
> I also could not find any s/n on the laptop which is same as the s/n printed on the box. Although the s/n in the box is printed in my invoice.
> 
> akbsol, that is a nice find! I will back up this folder when formatting and installing 7 Ultimate in the future



You are welcome 

Same here.. Might be under the battery ?? Can't turn off the laptop to check at present.

I have already installed Win7 Ultimate in addition to the pre-installed basic. Addicted to the transparency effects 

I have added you in Gtalk. Please accept.


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



Sam said:


> i read about it yesterday and today its out of my mind. Samsung series 5. 14". A10-4655M. $749.99 is the price @ Amazon. So here it'll be 40-42k at the least.


Unnecessary DVD Drive.


----------



## akbsol (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish said:


> aakash bro tell me the barcode which you are sending will do the same .



Hi rish,

I have confirmed that the black label needs to be sent by calling up two HP stores randomly. Can you check the same by calling up your dealer?

-Akash


----------



## vinayty (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

Hi,I purchased the laptop for 33,500 from chroma store in Hyderabad.
The bag i was given wasn't as good as quoted in the reviews.

So,i ended up paying 2k more for the laptop 

Hope i get the reimbursement from my education loan as quickly as possible.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



ico said:


> Unnecessary DVD Drive.



you'll anyway end up using an SSD. so remove the DVD drive and plug in an SSD in that space.


----------



## akbsol (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



vinayty said:


> Hi,I purchased the laptop for 33,500 from chroma store in Hyderabad.
> The bag i was given wasn't as good as quoted in the reviews.
> 
> So,i ended up paying 2k more for the laptop
> ...



The MRP mentioned on my box itself is lower than 33500. How did you end up paying more than that dude? No one can charge you more than the MRP. If that has happened, you should confront them.

Anyways congrats on your purchase of this G6. Welcome to the Trinity Club 

-Regards,
Akash


----------



## magnet (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



Sam said:


> i read about it yesterday and today its out of my mind. Samsung series 5. 14". A10-4655M. $749.99 is the price @ Amazon. So here it'll be 40-42k at the least.



Hp has launched sleekbooks in India.But details are not out whether its with amd chips or not.

Specification given out here

HP launches Ivy Bridge Ultrabooks (AMD Trinity Envy Sleekbooks?) in India | Real Time News, India

Its with beats audio and i was waiting for it.Just hope as the article mention it to be in range of 45k .


----------



## anoopjylive (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

Hi bro,
I am also about to get one maybe this week or next.So please can you guide me where in Nehru Place actually? and which store did you buy from? Will check out the place this weekend.And by the way very good machine you got there.please do post some pics of the backpack you received.And one last thing where are the heat vents of this machine located? I am planning to get one cooling pad for the same.Which one would you guys suggest?
Also what about the display of this machine? I know the resolution is not great  but just checking for your opinions.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



magnet said:


> Hp has launched sleekbooks in India.But details are not out whether its with amd chips or not.



Sleekbooks are selling at FK since a week. But trinity based sleekbook are nowhere to be found and AMD said Ultrabook kind of laptop will cost 600$. But most such laptops have ~750$ pricing.


----------



## magnet (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

HP also launched sleekbook.But really amazed why intel product sleekbook name.Because intel had already patented  ultrabook name and it cant be used with amd.Just to create confusion intel doing such tricks i guess launching with same name.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

@magnet, 





> Sleekbook is just a marketing term to describe notebooks that don't meet all of Intel's criteria for ultrabook classification due to CPU and storage component selection, but are otherwise identical to the ultrabook line, including sharing the same 19.8mm thick chassis.


so sleekbook comes with normal HDD most likely.


----------



## anoopjylive (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

@akbsol : Hi bro.Please take time to reply my query.Thank you


----------



## rish1 (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



akbsol said:


> Hi rish,
> 
> I have confirmed that the black label needs to be sent by calling up two HP stores randomly. Can you check the same by calling up your dealer?
> 
> -Akash






hi akash bro ! I had a visit to the store today. The guy showed me the box and told to take out that black slip and send it. So i also will be sending that black slip. And i have noticed that the laptop remains cool while doing normal work but while charging on battery temp rises to about 52 - 55 c. And as soon as charger is pluged out it goes back to 42 - 43 c.

Aakash bro did you also get the same bag as shown in gg thread.

Guys anyone planning on getting a cooling pad , looking forward to play games ?
Since last two days i am  trying to get halo 2 work on this windows but i am having a hard time . Looks like i will have to install vista for this.

And 1 more thing aakash and gg bro i had skipped earlier that hp reg and i opened up that app again and registered there  but i did not get any email conformation though i had unchecked that receive promo news option.

1 strange thing hp sites shows warranty till 22/7/2013 .


----------



## Rjrocks (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

Hi,
i have also purchased this laptop. as i stay in mumbai where every thing is costly. this laptop cost me 34k. can you please help me out about extended warrenty, should i go for it? also i like to play games on computers. as this is my first laptop, help me out for cooling pads, or hi-end games that can be played with crossfire. is crossfire manual or automatic?


----------



## akbsol (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



Rjrocks said:


> Hi,
> i have also purchased this laptop. as i stay in mumbai where every thing is costly. this laptop cost me 34k. can you please help me out about extended warrenty, should i go for it? also i like to play games on computers. as this is my first laptop, help me out for cooling pads, or hi-end games that can be played with crossfire. is crossfire manual or automatic?



At least clothes aren't that costly in Mumbai. I always buy a few for me and others whenever I visit 

When did you purchase it? The normal extended warranty which costs around 2.5-3.5K/yr can be availed through calling up HP care or visiting a HP service center. The one which we and others on forum who purchased it are aiming for are under a special limited time offer:

*www.hp.com/in/peaceofmind

All the terms and process are mentioned on above page. Basically if you purchased it in last 7 days, register on the above site and send the requisite docs (invoice copy, id proof, bar code sticker, cheque/dd of rs. 1133) to the address given on the page.

From what I could gather, cross-firing is automatic depending on the load but can be disabled in settings for the APU to work alone on its own.


----------



## akbsol (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



anoopjylive said:


> Hi bro,
> I am also about to get one maybe this week or next.So please can you guide me where in Nehru Place actually? and which store did you buy from? Will check out the place this weekend.And by the way very good machine you got there.please do post some pics of the backpack you received.And one last thing where are the heat vents of this machine located? I am planning to get one cooling pad for the same.Which one would you guys suggest?
> Also what about the display of this machine? I know the resolution is not great  but just checking for your opinions.



I bought it from a multi-brand store (like croma) called e-future located in Dohil Chamber in NP. Its on the back side (metro station macd side). Ask any shop and they will point you. I went to 3 HP exclusive stores and 6 retailers and could get best price from this store only. Your mileage may vary so do check out more 

I was also offered the same backpack which others here received but it wasn't of my taste so I asked him to show something else. Mine says "HP Premium Backpack" on its tag and has a leathery lining around it. Here are few pics of it:

*i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/g62005ax/bag1.jpg

*i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/g62005ax/bag2.jpg

*i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/g62005ax/bag3.jpg

*i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/g62005ax/bag4.jpg

Vent is located on the left side:

*i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/g62005ax/vent.jpg


Display is good enough. Marginally better than ASUS, lower than Samsung. Quite bright on full brightness. You might have to fiddle with the driver setting a bit to get the color tone of your choice.


----------



## anoopjylive (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



akbsol said:


> I bought it from a multi-brand store (like croma) called e-future located in Dohil Chamber in NP. Its on the back side (metro station macd side). Ask any shop and they will point you. I went to 3 HP exclusive stores and 6 retailers and could get best price from this store only. Your mileage may vary so do check out more
> 
> I was also offered the same backpack which others here received but it wasn't of my taste so I asked him to show something else. Mine says "HP Premium Backpack" on its tag and has a leathery lining around it. Here are few pics of it:
> *images
> Display is good enough. Marginally better than ASUS, lower than Samsung. Quite bright on full brightness. You might have to fiddle with the driver setting a bit to get the color tone of your choice.



Wow! Thanx a lot bro.Especially the pics.That was a lot more than i asked for  .So tell me you planning to get any cooling pads? Meanwhile I am also planning to get the following stuff:
1) A 16 gb pendrive (this model USB 3.0)
2) An external HDD 500gb to 1TB (will have to check with the budget though.I am inclined to this one here.though not sure about the price @ stores)
3) A bluetooth mouse
4) A cooling pad( any suggestions?)
5) A good surge protector extension (probably the belkin 8 out one with insurance protection for the equipment connected)
6) A good quality,spacious and (if possible a waterproof and weatherproof) ,cool looking backpack.
So what you guys suggest? Hows the HP backpack provided with the machine? Worth it? quality?
Also guys have the hard disk prices gone down or still high up? I have no idea about market prices now.Some six-seven months back I bought a 500gb external seagate go flex for 2600 something.I dont remember exactly.
So if somebody could enlighten me on the above requirements that would be helpful.Thanks in advance


----------



## rish1 (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

great aakash bro.. You got the best deal..  this lappy heats up while charging . And while watching movie stays cool . I am also under a single fan with no ac its in the other room   and cant turn on the cooler due to moisture risk.. Common guys suggest us some good cooling . My budget is 800 - 1k maximum.
Btw flipkart is giving a cooling pad also with the lappy ofcourse at high price..


----------



## akbsol (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish said:


> great aakash bro.. You got the best deal..  this lappy heats up while charging . And while watching movie stays cool . I am also under a single fan with no ac its in the other room   and cant turn on the cooler due to moisture risk.. Common guys suggest us some good cooling . My budget is 800 - 1k maximum.
> Btw flipkart is giving a cooling pad also with the lappy ofcourse at high price..



When you plug out the laptop from AC power and it runs on battery, many things automatically switch to power saving mode in the current power profile. CPU gets throttled to generate less heat for saving battery, wifi starts running in low performance mode. system starts preferring APU instead of GPU for all of the display etc etc and the end result is 4-10C drop in temperature.

Its a normal thing...


----------



## aakash.mukherjee (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

Hey akash cud u pls let me know how much the total graphics(7670m+7640m)
add up to? 1gb or 1.5 gb...pls discuss

Regards
Aakash


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



aakash.mukherjee said:


> Hey akash cud u pls let me know how much the total graphics(7670m+7640m)
> add up to? 1gb or 1.5 gb...pls discuss


I'll start off with how Crossfire works in desktops.

I have HD 6950 2GB. If I will buy another HD 6950 2GB and Crossfire them, I'll still have 2GB memory. Memory does NOT double or add up.

I have HD 6950 2GB. If I will buy a HD 6950 1GB and Crossfire it with the 2GB HD 6950 I have, I will have 1GB memory.

If HD 7640G is set to have 512MB shared memory from BIOS and HD 7670M 1GB is Crossfired with it, the combination will have 512MB memory.

If HD 7640G is set to have 1GB shared memory from BIOS and HD 7670M 1GB is Crossfired with it, the combination will have 1GB memory.

*Now you should NOT care about graphics memory in current day laptops with 1366x768 resolution.... 512MB is MORE THAN ENOUGH.*

Graphics memory will matter if you are playing on 1920x1080. 512 MB is more than enough.

Laptop GPUs like GT 540M/GT 630M, HD 6770M and GT 640M are not even fast enough to make use of 512 MB VRAM. Nor is the reoslution 1366x768 high enough where high VRAM makes a difference.


----------



## rish89 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

great review......i was almost certain to buy this lappy, but now seeing the heating issues i'm having 2nd thoughts (my friend recently burnt his compaq motherboard due to overheating)....could you guys suggest me a good cool lappy to play games like fifa 12..........my budget is 38-40k....i'm from delhi too.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish89 said:


> great review......i was almost certain to buy this lappy, but now seeing the heating issues i'm having 2nd thoughts (my friend recently burnt his compaq motherboard due to overheating)....could you guys suggest me a good cool lappy to play games like fifa 12..........my budget is 38-40k....i'm from delhi too.



when desktop processors temperature touches 75. we say it is overheating. Under load 60 is usually normal in India where the room temperature is 30-35. But in case of laptop the overheating temp is 90+. Some laptops (like last gen Apple Macbook i think) will run at 100degree without any sign of slowing down or shutdown. *As told by GG the load temp is 68 when the room temperature is 45.* Yes a Intel laptop without any GPU will definitely run cooler but add a GPU and the laptop will touch new height.

If you can spend 40k, better wait for Asus to refresh their K53SM. Currently with SB & a 38k pricetag makes it look terribly overpriced when it a barebone laptop with slower GPU & a 2nd gen i5. no OS, no chiclet keyboard, no bag, etc.


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish89 said:


> great review......i was almost certain to buy this lappy, but now seeing the heating issues i'm having 2nd thoughts (my friend recently burnt his compaq motherboard due to overheating)....could you guys suggest me a good cool lappy to play games like fifa 12..........my budget is 38-40k....i'm from delhi too.


There is no heating or overheating issue in this laptop.


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

well is it really heating up?


----------



## akbsol (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



vds5344 said:


> well is it really heating up?



No...


----------



## Rjrocks (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

Hi Guys,
Windows rating for my laptop was 5.7
i run the assessment program again, and found out that it dropped to 5.6
is this ok. if not what should i do?


----------



## rish89 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



Sam said:


> when desktop processors temperature touches 75. we say it is overheating. Under load 60 is usually normal in India where the room temperature is 30-35. But in case of laptop the overheating temp is 90+. Some laptops (like last gen Apple Macbook i think) will run at 100degree without any sign of slowing down or shutdown. *As told by GG the load temp is 68 when the room temperature is 45.* Yes a Intel laptop without any GPU will definitely run cooler but add a GPU and the laptop will touch new height.
> 
> If you can spend 40k, better wait for Asus to refresh their K53SM. Currently with SB & a 38k pricetag makes it look terribly overpriced when it a barebone laptop with slower GPU & a 2nd gen i5. no OS, no chiclet keyboard, no bag, etc.



Thanks for the explanation.....i have to buy my lappy before 5th of july, so instead of buying a 40k lappy i will buy this HP lappy and go for the 3 year warranty 



ico said:


> There is no heating or overheating issue in this laptop.



Thnks to clear my doubt, i will soon be buying this lappy....


----------



## akbsol (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish89 said:


> Thanks for the explanation.....i have to buy my lappy before 5th of july, so instead of buying a 40k lappy i will buy this HP lappy and go for the 3 year warranty



The extra warranty offer (of rs. 1133) on this particular model is for 1 yr only so the total is 2 years not three.


----------



## rish89 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



akbsol said:


> The extra warranty offer (of rs. 1133) on this particular model is for 1 yr only so the total is 2 years not three.



ok i'll settle for 2 years.....can you confirm that this lappy won't overheat after 3-4 hrs of gaming (Fifa 12)......it would be very helpful if you suggest a 1TB hard disk for this lappy, thnks


----------



## akbsol (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish89 said:


> ok i'll settle for 2 years.....can you confirm that this lappy won't overheat after 3-4 hrs of gaming (Fifa 12)......it would be very helpful if you suggest a 1TB hard disk for this lappy, thnks



Fifa 12 aint much of a graphic intensive game. it should perform well even on the apu itself. Its only those games/apps which push the dgpu to its limits make this laptop gush out heat waves from its vents (though the laptop itself stays cool). For confirming anything you will have to find someone who is eager to play or have played fifa12 for 3-4 hours on this laptop.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



Rjrocks said:


> Hi Guys,
> Windows rating for my laptop was 5.7
> i run the assessment program again, and found out that it dropped to 5.6
> is this ok. if not what should i do?



WEI changes with season, topology, nature of people using the laptop, in the dimension you are using and lastly if you love Linux you'll get higher score


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



ico said:


> *Now you should NOT care about graphics memory in current day laptops with 1366x768 resolution.... 512MB is MORE THAN ENOUGH.*
> 
> Graphics memory will matter if you are playing on 1920x1080. 512 MB is more than enough.
> 
> Laptop GPUs like GT 540M/GT 630M, HD 6770M and GT 640M are not even fast enough to make use of 512 MB VRAM. Nor is the reoslution 1366x768 high enough where high VRAM makes a difference.



so not fast enough??? how do you know about speed?? i want to play games released in 2 years in future at lowest possible resolution and configuration
help required for such configuration of laptop


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



vds5344 said:


> so not fast enough??? how do you know about speed?? i want to play games released in 2 years in future at lowest possible resolution and configuration
> help required for such configuration of laptop


Check out review of HD 5670 desktop graphic card. Both 512 MB and 1 GB. Both perform equal. *There is no performance difference because HD 5670 is simply NOT fast enough to make use of that higher memory in 1GB model.*

Laptop HD 6770M performs equal to HD 5670 desktop. HD 7640G + HD 7670M crossfire will perform around HD 5670 desktop or HD 6770M laptop.

You need high video memory (more than 512 MB) if you are playing at 1080p. Don't fall for marketing and idiots how say - "i got 2Gb Gfx card...it rocks!!11"

For 1366x768, 512 MB is fine.

This laptop will run games fine for the next 2 years. Completely fine at low/mid settings. 

Otherwise you always have the option of spending 55-60K on a laptop with HD 7730M/GT 650M.


----------



## far (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



ico said:


> Check out review of HD 5670 desktop graphic card. Both 512 MB and 1 GB. Both perform equal. *There is no performance difference because HD 5670 is simply NOT fast enough to make use of that higher memory in 1GB model.*
> 
> Laptop HD 6770M performs equal to HD 5670 desktop. HD 7640G + HD 7670M crossfire will perform around HD 5670 desktop or HD 6770M laptop.
> 
> ...



Great Info... Thanks


----------



## aakash.mukherjee (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



akbsol said:


> When you plug out the laptop from AC power and it runs on battery, many things automatically switch to power saving mode in the current power profile. CPU gets throttled to generate less heat for saving battery, wifi starts running in low performance mode. system starts preferring APU instead of GPU for all of the display etc etc and the end result is 4-10C drop in temperature.
> 
> Its a normal thing...



I understand @akash & @ico...
bt akash since u already have researched through the hp pavilion g62005ax;
cud u pls clear a doubt?

jst lk ico talked about crossfiring...
I NEED TO KNOW WHETHER THE 7670M IS 1GB OR 512MB AS AN INDIVIDUAL CARD IN THIS LAPTOP(FORGET ABOUT THE INTEGRATED 7640G)
pls discuss...thnx

regards
aakash


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

i knew it a bit but what's criteria for speed of mobile graphic cards? Thanks everybody for your help. I'm a noob 

it's 1gb Bro but as said by ico it's not about memory size more than 512mb. Here speed matters more specially at low resolution


----------



## akbsol (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



aakash.mukherjee said:


> I understand @akash & @ico...
> bt akash since u already have researched through the hp pavilion g62005ax;
> cud u pls clear a doubt?
> 
> ...



The system information program of windows (msinfo32.exe) displays it as 1Gb so should be 1Gb only.

*i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/g62005ax/sysinfo.gif



vds5344 said:


> i knew it a bit but what's criteria for speed of mobile graphic cards? Thanks everybody for your help. I'm a noob
> 
> it's 1gb Bro but as said by ico it's not about memory size more than 512mb. Here speed matters more specially at low resolution



Ico has pretty much summed it up. Don't go by memory as a lower spec GPU cannot utilize the ram anyways.

Nvidia 540M with 512mb > Nvidia 525M with 1gb > Nvidia 520mx with 2gb (although 520mx supports max 1gb only, just giving an example)

Its the core speed of GPU, number of shaders etc which matter not the amount of memory it comes with.


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

so how's your gpu? and forum was down?


----------



## akbsol (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



vds5344 said:


> so how's your gpu? and forum was down?



I haven't done any testing but benchmarks say AMD 7670m is above Nvidia 540m/630m (which is the top most GPU you can get in 35-40K range).


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

but results say otherwise. :not confirmed yet:
therefore i wanna confirm how does it compare really to 630m


----------



## far (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



vds5344 said:


> but results say otherwise. :not confirmed yet:
> therefore i wanna confirm how does it compare really to 630m



ha ha... this laptop gives what most /none of other brands provide at 31k...total worth right now..close ur eyes and buy.
If you are getting freaky over the GPU ..get ready to spend 45k plus...period !!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



@ndroid_rocks said:


> ha ha... this laptop gives what most /none of other brands provide at 31k...total worth right now..close ur eyes and buy.



wish HP included a bigger battery. a 56Whr battery would have given it 5-6hr workload. And individual cooling fan for APU & GPU each would have helped even more.

going to visit a HP reseller tomorrow. Hope they don't quote absurd pricing.



@ndroid_rocks said:


> If you are getting freaky over the GPU ..get ready to spend 45k plus...period !!!!



hmmm


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

yep if i buy one I'll be stuck for 5 OR years atleast. Literally till when i start earning!

I've seen people using period so many times: what exactly does that mean? Sorry if it seems irrelevant to ask but we always learn and that's life!


----------



## akbsol (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



vds5344 said:


> yep if i buy one I'll be stuck for 5 OR years atleast. Literally till when i start earning!
> 
> I've seen people using period so many times: what exactly does that mean? Sorry if it seems irrelevant to ask but we always learn and that's life!



period = full stop (dot) i.e. nothing more to say


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

thanks for telling. Still undecided between inspiron and this g6-2005ax


----------



## far (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



Sam said:


> wish HP included a bigger battery. a 56Whr battery would have given it 5-6hr workload. And individual cooling fan for APU & GPU each would have helped even more.
> 
> going to visit a HP reseller tomorrow. Hope they don't quote absurd pricing.
> 
> ...



We all wish .. BTW keep us updated about the HP showroom experience. When I called them.. they are quoting 33900 with 2k worth accessories.. ...

Anyways I'm planning to visit the showroom tomorrow as well.


----------



## irtizahmd (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



akbsol said:


> period = full stop (dot) i.e. nothing more to say



This seems a good laptop so far. Can you give your insights on this laptop supporting modern day games like modern warfare and battlefield 3? Do answer


----------



## far (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

hp showroom offering me 32.5k final price...with no accessories just the laptop bag....what should i do...
and the extended one yr warranty offer for 1133 expires today...tmrw onwards it will ne 3.7k..WTH


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



@ndroid_rocks said:


> hp showroom offering me 32.5k final price...with no accessories just the laptop bag....what should i do...
> and the extended one yr warranty offer for 1133 expires today...tmrw onwards it will ne 3.7k..WTH



go for it. and if HP showroom quoted 32.5k, chances are local shop will offer you same for 32k. maybe less if you are a regular customer.


----------



## far (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

the bill from local shop will it be valid for warranty purposes ?...I havent checked local shopz yet due to this issue....


----------



## gump (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



@ndroid_rocks said:


> the bill from local shop will it be valid for warranty purposes ?...I havent checked local shopz yet due to this issue....



In which showroom you asked, i asked in mandavali HP world the guys gave me 34k as quote, but told me Rs 2000 worth accessories free, the showroom fellows told me they will give me maximum rebate when i purchase.

warranty was 1 year and extended warranty for 1133


----------



## akbsol (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



@ndroid_rocks said:


> the bill from local shop will it be valid for warranty purposes ?...I havent checked local shopz yet due to this issue....



A proper vat paid bill with shop seal is sufficient to claim warranty (if required).


----------



## gump (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

What is the maximum years of warranty can i get for this product ?


----------



## xdruchir (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

Bought this lappy day before n it works like a charm..

Could any one help me with switching on the integrated webcam? 

When I open youcam it asks me to turn on the integrated webcam, and i found nothing that could help me..

Also are there any drivers that i need to installed for the same?

Any kind of help is really appreciated.


----------



## vds5344 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

1+2 extended


----------



## far (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



vds5344 said:


> 1+2 extended



nope...just 1+1 extended for this model...


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

The HP redemption offer expired right? I think it was valid till june 30


----------



## far (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

yup the 1133 for this model -additional 1 yrs is not available for this month


----------



## rish1 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

hey guys i installed hwinfo64 on my g6 . The image in the cpu part says UNLOCKED FX PROCESSOR 
does this means the processor is overclockable ? I tried pscheck i tried forcing it to run above 2300 mhz it shows red in p0 state.. And hwinfo shows all 4 cores at 2300mhz. But i can select any frequency less than 2300mhz and it goes green in pscheck and confirmed by hwinfo..


ico, sam , sujay what do you guys think is the processor locked or is it because of hp bios that it is not going beyond 2300mhz even undervolting works in pscheck..

any way to find out if the cpu supports overclocking..


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

bios won't allow OC. all AMD processor allows OC as the multiplier is locked but the FSB/Hypertransport is not. With Core i series, if you change the FSB, all clocks of the processor (memory, PCIe, etc) changes that causes instability thats wht i read in SB review. That is why OC is not possible there but AMD's architecture is different and hence allowed.


----------



## magnet (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

The wait is getting long.I plan to make a visit tomorow to hp world near to my place.Ill make decision to buy in couple of days as i can no longer wait for sleekbook till eternity.

By the way any idea about competitors launching competing  product?


----------



## rish1 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

so that means there is still hope that a8 4500m can be overclocked ofcourse after someone releases a good bios for this laptop...
right ?
And someone recommend a good cooling pad for this lappy my budget is 800 rs.. Dont care about the brand .. Just 1 year warranty 
And are those usb vaccum cleaner good for 200rs..


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish said:


> hey guys i installed hwinfo64 on my g6 . The image in the cpu part says UNLOCKED FX PROCESSOR
> does this means the processor is overclockable ? I tried pscheck i tried forcing it to run above 2300 mhz it shows red in p0 state.. And hwinfo shows all 4 cores at 2300mhz. But i can select any frequency less than 2300mhz and it goes green in pscheck and confirmed by hwinfo..
> 
> 
> ...


Hwinfo isn't identifying the processor correctly.

Use the latest version of CPU-Z. 

*CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting*


----------



## rish1 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

ico sir looks ok to me

*img214.imageshack.us/img214/8962/pscheck.jpg



see that unlocked image




the above screenshot is not mine though 

see my screenshot


*i46.tinypic.com/1hsdmx.png


see the difference in gpu shaders and pipelines between 2 screenshots of the same 7640g
what does this imply ??


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

And finally got the machine.HP G6 2005AX!! After a half months wait and search for the best bought this from E future @ Nehru place Delhi.Thanks to aksbol and sam..I got a quote of 31200 last day when i visited the store.The guy first offered for 32500 with some extras but i quoted 'aksbol' and told him my friend had purchased this same machine from here for 31300 and he recommended this store thats why i am here.And then he agreed without much thought and the guy was so friendly and i was quite happy. The final deal was 31200 with lap+bag (premium leather one) + MTS /Photon Dongle.And i was hoping to get it for 31k excluding the dongle.Because at the time aksbol got the lap dollar was high and now the rupee has a better gain.So hoped @ the final stettlement maybe i could close the deal for 31k.But alas my account had some trouble and i couldn't withdraw the money.Unfortunately two days went by and today i got free and decided to check out the store again.Damn that guy was on leave and a new unpleasant guy appeared.He quoted 32k.But i told him i had word with Mr. Sathish ( the good guy) and was offered for 31200.After some talk the guy came around 31300 with a mouse.(worth Rs 125).I insisted i dont need the mouse and reduce the price.But he told me its free anyway either take it for free or dont take it.This would be the last price.Damn!! Ok then again i wouldnt be free for some coupla days so i thought i let it be.And got the lap+ premium leather backpack+ mouse for 31300 final.Anyway i am quite ok with the purchase.Still wished that other guy was there.I would have atleast received a warm hi and pleasant deal.Also waited too much and i missed the redemption offer.Now the extended warranty costs 3500+..  Anyway no regrets.Also did a good lamination for 150..  And i bought along some goodies:
1) External HDD - WD 500 GB USB 3.0
2) Cooling pad          - Cooler master notepal X3
3) transcend Jetflash 350 16 GB * 3 ( i gifted the two to my two younger brothers  ) 
4) Belkin 4 out surge protector with 16 A protection
5) 2* Belkin Essential surge protector ( again one i gifted my brother along with my Vaio lappy)
And this is all folks.Maybe i will post my review soon and also post pics.


Sorry for this long post guys.And one final thing this post is from my HP G6 2005AX.. ) My first post from my new machine..


----------



## FINEMAN (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



anoopjylive said:


> And finally got the machine.HP G6 2005AX!! After a half months wait and search for the best bought this from E future @ Nehru place Delhi.Thanks to aksbol and sam..I got a quote of 31200 last day when i visited the store.The guy first offered for 32500 with some extras but i quoted 'aksbol' and told him my friend had purchased this same machine from here for 31300 and he recommended this store thats why i am here.And then he agreed without much thought and the guy was so friendly and i was quite happy.  The final deal was 31200 with lap+bag (premium leather one) + MTS /Photon Dongle.And i was hoping to get it for 31k excluding the dongle.Because at the time aksbol got the lap dollar was high and now the rupee has a better gain.So hoped @ the final stettlement maybe i could close the deal for 31k.But alas my account had some trouble and i couldn't withdraw the money.Unfortunately two days went by and today i got free and decided to check out the store again.Damn that guy was on leave and a new unpleasant guy appeared.He quoted 32k.But i told him i had word with Mr. Sathish ( the good guy) and was offered for 31200.After some talk the guy came around 31300 with a mouse.(worth Rs 125).I insisted i dont need the mouse and reduce the price.But he told me its free anyway either take it for free or dont take it.This would be the last price.Damn!! Ok then again i wouldnt be free for some coupla days so i thought i let it be.And got the lap+ premium leather backpack+ mouse for 31300 final.Anyway i am quite ok with the purchase.Still wished that other guy was there.I would have atleast received a warm hi and pleasant deal.Also waited too much and i missed the redemption offer.Now the extended warranty costs 3500+..  Anyway no regrets.Also did a good lamination for 150..  And i bought along some goodies:
> 1) External HDD - WD 500 GB USB 3.0
> 2) Cooler          - Cooler master notepal X3
> 3) transcend Jetflash 350 16 GB * 3 ( i gifted the two to my two younger brothers  )
> ...


At first a BIG congrats . Please do the review within few days and let me know if there is any heating problem.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

welcome to the party bro.. Great deal...!! congrats
do tell me how much is the temp while running windows experience index with and without cooling pad. Want to see how much can it drop the temp..
aakash bro did you get any confirmation from hp regarding warranty ?


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

@rish

That's just an icon/poster. Just ignore it.  Not of any significance to Laptop users.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

ok ico sir
and i am curious how did that guy has more shaders on the same gpu..

By the way guys what about this cooling pad

LAPTOP COOLER , USB Cooling Pad & Stand, Laptop Cooling fan , LAPTOP COOLING PAD | eBay


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish said:


> By the way guys what about this cooling pad
> 
> LAPTOP COOLER , USB Cooling Pad & Stand, Laptop Cooling fan , LAPTOP COOLING PAD | eBay



Looks like the coolermaster X3 itself.  Will post the results soon rish.I previously had the Notepal X2 with my Vaio.It did the job well.And i was planning to get the same.Then i came across the X3.Specs say its got a bigger fan.The design is inspired from the X2 and is cool.(Esp the blue LED effect  ) Also there's this vent at bottom to keep palms cool.Hope it doesn't dissapoint me.
And by the way you guys got lucky to get that redemption offer..And the immediate new club members like me are too unlucky.Lost by a few inches..


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish said:


> and i am curious how did that guy has more shaders on the same gpu..


He's using an old version of HWiNFO.

HD 7640G has 256 Stream Processors only.

If you want to verify, download the latest version of GPU-Z.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

thanks ico sir..
Anoop bro this offer earlier was available till 17th april . Then it was extendend till 30 june.. Luckily trinity got released.. Check out whether this offer has been extended again or not. If the hp redemption page is still up after 7th july midnight then you can thank your stars too..
anyways bro you got a great deal .enjoy the lappy..

after installing 12.7 official beta the dgpu name has changed from 7670m to 7600m and wei is 5.9 now .
Earlier it was 5.7
I knw its misleading.. 
will test 3d mark11

anyone who wants to view the 3dmark11 score of 7670m alone it is
p1234
graphics - 1153

you can view my benchmark here

Trinity Devastator Lite Mobile video card benchmark result - AMD A8-4500M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics,Hewlett-Packard 184A score: P1234 3DMarks

the test was done using amd official beta 12.7

the crossfire dual gpu score with stock hp drivers
 p1668
graphics - 1725

Trinity Devastator Lite Mobile video card benchmark result - AMD A8-4500M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics,Hewlett-Packard 184A score: P1668 3DMarks


crossfire dual gpu score with 12.7 drivers
p1689
graphics - 1751

Trinity Devastator Lite Mobile video card benchmark result - AMD A8-4500M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics,Hewlett-Packard 184A score: P1689 3DMarks

aakash and games goblin bro you can add the screenshots of above links in your review..


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish said:


> thanks ico sir..
> Anoop bro this offer earlier was available till 17th april . Then it was extendend till 30 june.. Luckily trinity got released.. Check out whether this offer has been extended again or not. If the hp redemption page is still up after 7th july midnight then you can thank your stars too..
> anyways bro you got a great deal .enjoy the lappy..



Yea anyway i am happy with the purchase overall.But had the offer been available this already best deal would have been perfect.But no regrets.  I am waiting for tomorrow actually to check if they have extended the offer.On a count down..


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



anoopjylive said:


> And finally got the machine.HP G6 2005AX!!



congrats 
i'll be buying the same for a friend tomorrow. So will get a hands on my future machine.



anoopjylive said:


> Also did a good lamination for 150..



post a few pics. doesn't it look odd to laminate the laptop cause the laptop cover though prone to fingerprint looks quite nice (wish it was matte like Envy).



anoopjylive said:


> And i bought along some goodies:
> 1) External HDD - WD 500 GB USB 3.0
> 2) Cooling pad          - Cooler master notepal X3
> 3) transcend Jetflash 350 16 GB * 3 ( i gifted the two to my two younger brothers  )
> ...



did quite some shopping 

someone make a HP G6 2005AX discussion thread. Will move all the posts there as this will help others more who are not aware of the reviews.


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



Sam said:


> congrats
> i'll be buying the same for a friend tomorrow. So will get a hands on my future machine.


Thanx bro..U have been of a lot of help to me.   Future machine? Why you still waiting? Make it the present..  




Sam said:


> post a few pics. doesn't it look odd to laminate the laptop cause the laptop cover though prone to fingerprint looks quite nice (wish it was matte like Envy).


Pics coming soon.I dont have my cam with me now.  Regarding the lamination its not quite odd.But still the bare cover looks nice like you said i know.BUt considering the past experience with my previous lappy i went for lamination to avoid scratches esp.One of my stupid friend put the lappy and 
and some tools along in the lap sleeve and the lid got a few scratches. 
SO this time i thought to play safe.. 



Sam said:


> did quite some shopping


Yea..But something really went wrong.stupid me i bought the surge protector with 16A plug and its the bigger plug normally used in power plugs like that of AC.And my home sports only a few of them.  . Guess i will have to go again and try to get another model with the smaller plug.If they may accept this i would be lucky.. 



Sam said:


> someone make a HP G6 2005AX discussion thread. Will move all the posts there as this will help others more who are not aware of the reviews.


Yea agree..  admins or some seniors please look into this and create a dedicated thread.This club is just growing fast.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Owners Club*

I wana own it . Please elaborate the heat issue.


----------



## duke123 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Owners Club*

me also decided on this model...will order by the end of this month..can somebody give gaming performance of this laptop for latest games like maxpayne 3.....


----------



## zain (Jul 6, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hello everyone i am new in here  
i have been a hidden admirer of thinkdigit and brought my laptop just after reading the best informative reviews from games goblin and akbsol.thank you mates  


i got my hp g62005ax on 18th june.indeed it is the best budget gaming laptop anyone can lay his/her hands on  
it was all fine but one problem i did faced was "creating the backup discs"
wasted around 5-6 dvds but no use. so i gave it to the service centre people.
after keeping it for 3 days they made that...pheew  

and i would like to add a point that i did registered for "hp peace of mind offer"
sent them every required document on 19th june positively.

no reply from hp...

just i got a mail which made me gaze in disbelief  :/

"Dear Sir/Madam,



Redemption code: 4891879



We acknowledge receipt of your claim documents against Serial Number 5CD21746R0 under HP Peace of Mind Offer.

We would however like to inform you that your claim is currently on hold due to the below mentioned reason:



Wrong Sticker Attched



Hence, we request you to kindly Share the required document within the next 2 working days, in order to process the claim



For any further query we request you to kindly send your email at notebook@solutions-intg.com







Thanks & Regards,

HP Redemption Cell"

no idea...which sticker they want.i have sent them the cut out of the sticker which was on the latop box..  
enyone plz enlighten me..??


----------



## akbsol (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish said:


> aakash bro did you get any confirmation from hp regarding warranty ?



I received a confirmation mail from them today:



> Dear Sir / Madam,
> 
> Redemption Code: xxxxxxx
> 
> ...


----------



## parashar91 (Jul 6, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi, I purchased this laptop today. First impression is really good, but Im kind of pissed off with the reseller for not providing the driver CDs. I need to upgrade Windows 7 but I cant till I have the drivers and i think it'll take quite long to download.

I also find the horrible partitioning very unsettling. A C: Drive with 445 GB is just so riveting.


----------



## akbsol (Jul 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



parashar91 said:


> Hi, I purchased this laptop today. First impression is really good, but Im kind of pissed off with the reseller for not providing the driver CDs. I need to upgrade Windows 7 but I cant till I have the drivers and i think it'll take quite long to download.
> 
> I also find the horrible partitioning very unsettling. A C: Drive with 445 GB is just so riveting.



You can find all the drivers and utilities in C:\swsetup folder. Yes the default partitioning is absurd and re-partitioning is going to be messy with already existing 4 primary partitions.



zain said:


> no idea...which sticker they want.i have sent them the cut out of the sticker which was on the latop box..
> enyone plz enlighten me..??



They need that black sticker on the side of the box.


----------



## zain (Jul 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@akbsol
You talking about the whole barcode sticker which was on the outside pasted on the carton box...?

I have sent them the same one..


----------



## akbsol (Jul 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



zain said:


> @akbsol
> You talking about the whole barcode sticker which was on the outside pasted on the carton box...?
> 
> I have sent them the same one..



Well my box had 3 stickers on side. 2 white paper labels and a black plasticy one in the middle of them with serial number, model number and a bar code. Are you sure you sent them this black one?


----------



## rish1 (Jul 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

thanks aakash  bro i couriered them the documents around 28 june. so mine will take some time ..
zain bro you had to send the black sticker which has barcode for serial no not the white one which has 3 barcodes

man that sucks they require those docs within 2 days ..

guys do not install 12.7 official beta drivers the performance is increased but 
it is giving me problems

while on plug everything runs fine but on battery it shows the amd display driver has stopped working and has recovered then within 1 minute system freezes i cant even move the mouse but hdd lights keep blinking and the temps were changing in hwinfo 

the only way is to force restart by holding power button on plug i have not encountered problem. and it is has started happening since yesterday when i installed the new drivers.

1 more thing aakash bro can you run hwinfo64 and tell me what are your normal clock speeds while on plug . my is 2.3 ghz even at idle i was playing with overclocking (doesn't work ) and underclocking yesterday so settings might have changed...


mods request you to please change the name of thread to hp g6 2005ax owners lounge . it sounds better
btw great job in merging the posts from diff threds into one. it looks clean now


----------



## akbsol (Jul 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rish said:


> 1 more thing aakash bro can you run hwinfo64 and tell me what are your normal clock speeds while on plug . my is 2.3 ghz even at idle i was playing with overclocking (doesn't work ) and underclocking yesterday so settings might have changed...



here is the screenshot:

*i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/g62005ax/hwinfo.png


----------



## rish1 (Jul 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

thanks bro was that screenshot on plug with high performance mode . right ??
and was the bar in cpu power in amd catalyst was at maximum at plugged in mode ??


----------



## akbsol (Jul 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rish said:


> thanks bro was that screenshot on plug with high performance mode . right ??
> and was the bar in cpu power in amd catalyst was at maximum at plugged in mode ??



Nops dude. In was in a tweaked balanced mode. In high performance it stays continuously at 2.3GHz and that is whats expected from that mode.


----------



## zain (Jul 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

thanks rish and akbsol  

i am going to post them through DTDC prime time plus

they will deliver them on monday itself. coz tommorow is sunday  
but the mail says within 2 working days.soo i guess i can gamble  :O


but just to double check..is this the one you talking about..??
------------------------
pavilion g6
g6-2005ax
*amd quad core A8.......
.......
......
.....

there is a barcode having serial number below and there is an energy star marking on the bottom.(black colour long sticker )
--------------------------
let me know urgently have to post before  1 pm today

thanks in advance


----------



## rish1 (Jul 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

sorry if i am late no not this one 

its on the other side between 2 white stickers that has serial no and product bar code

its a small black sticker

guys recommend the best cooling pad for this laptop under 800 rs 
the cooler master lite is for 14 inch laptops . 
i am planning on getting a usb vaccum cleaner for rs 100 

this one 
??USB VACUUM CLEANER MINI for Laptops.Netbook,Mobile Phone, Keyboard etc?? | eBay

do recommend other options also


----------



## far (Jul 8, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

infibeam has increased its price from 31.9k to 32.8k making flipkart look like a better deal with couple more goodies....bad marketing idea infibeam ..still you dont have a certified buyer review for this model on your site...


----------



## FINEMAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

How is the keyboard quality of this laptop?


----------



## rish1 (Jul 8, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

those who want to know about the heating issue ..

The temperatures were

after 2 hours of gaming in following
Halo 2 - on battery 58 c 
            - on plug  66 c

nfs undercover - on battery 56c
                             - on plug      71c

cod 4 mw          - on battery 54c
                            - on plug      68c

crysis 1 - on plug 69c

on idle        on battery - 41c
                     on plug      - 49c

while watching 720p sherlock holmes movie 
on battery -43c
on  plug -   51c                       

while benchmarking 
3dmark 11 max temp was 83c it stayed around 78c
windows ei max temp was 85c it stayed around 80c

will post more as i play games
the above temp are when room temp was 40 c with a single fan . Lappy was on bed with just a book under it..

the thing is if the vents are block it gets heated in that part  on 41c

but while benchmarking i lifted the laptop to provide air flow and on 80c the whole chassis was cool and i was amazed how cool it really was though the heat comming out was very hot which is a good sign how effective the cooling is.

but while on bed one or the other vent gets blocked Even after placing a book , haven't used a stand or cooling pad. 
one more thing the temp are same when gaming for 10 min and when gaming for 3 hrs..

the games were played on igp .. But while benching both gpu were used so naturally more heat..

on plug i was on high performance mode where cpu ran at 2.3 ghz even on idle.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 8, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

guys I am noob. plz tell me at what temp modern laptops should operate (normal use & gaming)?
coz the only one heating issue is stopping me to buy 2005ax.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 9, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

anoop bro can you tell me how is the performance of the cooling pad on this lappy. How much temp was it able to bring it down both at idle and at stress...
Also please tell me your model also thanks..


----------



## ico (Jul 9, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



a2mn2002 said:


> guys I am noob. plz tell me at what temp modern laptops should operate (normal use & gaming)?
> coz the only one heating issue is stopping me to buy 2005ax.


There is no heating issue.

During gaming, all modern laptops sensors will report to hit 80. It's normal. But the point is, heat being exhausted like Rish explained.


----------



## Empirial (Jul 10, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Dear HP G6 2005AX Users, Anybody here tried to install Ubuntu & Backtrack? Did you face any errors or hardware incompatibility issue while using Ubuntu or Backtrack?


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 10, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

can this lap handle AutoCad smoothly?
Does auto cad need a faster processor??


----------



## duke123 (Jul 10, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Empirial said:


> Dear HP G6 2005AX Users, Anybody here tried to install Ubuntu & Backtrack? Did you face any errors or hardware incompatibility issue while using Ubuntu or Backtrack?



you must have latest kernel version 3.4 which has support for trinity...
Ubuntu Linux Tutorials, Tips & News: How to Install New Kernel on Ubuntu


----------



## duke123 (Jul 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

today i visited a hp authorized dealer..he told me 32.3k and 700rs additional for 1 year extra warranty(ie total 33k)...isnt the extra warranty offer over by jun 30th...even if it was there shouldnt we be paying that to hp directly(by sending them the details)...can somebody tell me whether any new extended warranty offer has come?????


----------



## rish89 (Jul 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Is this laptop available in any other color than black....i visited 3 hp dealers all have black color model...even flipkart has black color model only


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2012)

only available in black for now. Saholic was selling blue (their website says so) but the image they used for reference was black.


----------



## Shoaibq (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

After reading all the reviews especially great reviews from Games Goblin and akbsol I am inclined to buy this laptop. I hope i will have good experience with it like others.

Anybody has played max payne 3 on this yet?


----------



## Professor X (Jul 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

How to get one year extended warranty for 1133 bucks?


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

and I got my own little mean machine G6 2005ax 2 days back 
so far quite happy with the performance ....currently playing not so intensive games due to time constraints, but team fortress 2 is running fine .... so does the witcher 2 and dragon age : origins 

Was having internet issues so was playing so far on the HP stock drivers, have not installed catalyst control centre and fooled around with the settings there.

If am not mistaken, the default gpu configuration is the crossfire one right ?


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rish said:


> anoop bro can you tell me how is the performance of the cooling pad on this lappy. How much temp was it able to bring it down both at idle and at stress...
> Also please tell me your model also thanks..



Yea even i wish i could tell you..But my cooling pad( the piece i received) was a defective one. Its sent for replacement.Once i receive (most probably today or tomorrow) i shall test and tell you the difference..Like you said i too am satisfied with the lap's cooling.Esp the chassis stays cool even if there's a lot heat generated (even you feel it through the exhaust).Esp when i keep my palms on the sides of the touch pad and type, i am impressed.( here i am comparing it with my previous Vaio).
My intentions why i went for the cooling pad was i needed a cooler +  a good stand and the HP heating issues and the larger fan of this model help me made my decision.My lap cooler model is this
As i can tell you definitely a good cooler is a worth asset.It can drop temperatures between 4-7 degree C.It might not look a big difference in short term.But  in the long run it definitely adds up to the longevity and the stability   of the machine( esp if you are a gamer).
I previously had the predecessor of this cooling pad (this one).As i can say there was a temperature drop in my previous lap when gaming esp.Like i told only in the long run can you know how it adds-up to the longevity and how worth the investment is. 
When i get mine replaced i will test and tell you the difference on our specific lappy.
Meanwhile you can check some reviews here:

Review

video review

another review

Yet another one



duke123 said:


> today i visited a hp authorized dealer..he told me 32.3k and 700rs additional for 1 year extra warranty(ie total 33k)...isnt the extra warranty offer over by jun 30th...even if it was there shouldnt we be paying that to hp directly(by sending them the details)...can somebody tell me whether any new extended warranty offer has come?????


Yea the additional warranty provided by HP under the redemption scheme has expired already.But this might be yet another deal , maybe provided by retailer.For extended warranty you dont always have to send everything directly to HP.That was for deals like the 'redemption offer'.If your retailer promises to take care of it no probs go with it. After all its the authorized HP retailer.And the deal is definitely good.Although they are taking not just 700 but some 1700+ most likely for it.(Lappy costs around 31k-31.2k actually in retails).But still its a good deal.Because anyway the extended warranty would cost you 4000+.



Shoaibq said:


> After reading all the reviews especially great reviews from Games Goblin and akbsol I am inclined to buy this laptop. I hope i will have good experience with it like others.
> 
> Anybody has played max payne 3 on this yet?


Dont worry this is a good deal anyway.Regarding the Max Payne 3.I tried playing with the maximum graphics settings, but there was lag.Then i went to medium and its good.But i was in a hurry to just check whether its working or not.So cant give you a detailed explanation now.Will post later.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Why does this laptop look so ugly?


----------



## akbsol (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Gollum said:


> Why does this laptop look so ugly?



You can't get everything in 31K 

BTW I don't think its ugly. Its just simple looking.. nothing special to boast about in terms of looks.


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Gollum said:


> Why does this laptop look so ugly?



 Never heard of this comment..Does this look ugly?  Maybe you should get a look at a real piece than the photos.


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Although it would not win any beauty contests, I believe this is one solid looking machine. Not too trendy, just plain and powerful


----------



## rish1 (Jul 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anoopjylive said:


> Yea even i wish i could tell you..But my cooling pad( the piece i received) was a defective one. Its sent for replacement.Once i receive (most probably today or tomorrow) i shall test and tell you the difference..Like you said i too am satisfied with the lap's cooling.Esp the chassis stays cool even if there's a lot heat generated (even you feel it through the exhaust).Esp when i keep my palms on the sides of the touch pad and type, i am impressed.( here i am comparing it with my previous Vaio).
> My intentions why i went for the cooling pad was i needed a cooler +  a good stand and the HP heating issues and the larger fan of this model help me made my decision.My lap cooler model is this
> As i can tell you definitely a good cooler is a worth asset.It can drop temperatures between 4-7 degree C.It might not look a big difference in short term.But  in the long run it definitely adds up to the longevity and the stability   of the machine( esp if you are a gamer).
> I previously had the predecessor of this cooling pad (this one).As i can say there was a temperature drop in my previous lap when gaming esp.Like i told only in the long run can you know how it adds-up to the longevity and how worth the investment is.
> When i get mine replaced i will test and tell you the difference on our specific lappy.



thanks bro my friend got a chinese cooling stand/pad 
identical to this one . exact copy paste of this one

Cooler Master Notepal ErgoStand Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com

he tested on his inspiron 15 r core i5 , gt 525 m 

on idle his temps dropped only 3 degree

should i get this one though it is an awesome product as a stand 

he got it for Rs 320 

the thing is my budget is only rs 800 and i am getting a similar cooling pad which cooler master gives for rs 2200 just without the warranty of course with some cheap quality



Gollum said:


> Why does this laptop look so ugly?


what are you saying bro ...
the best thing that i like about this laptop is its looks . it puts shame on my friends inspiron 15 r worth 46000 rs
though from front it is simple black which i find attractive and classy though it is different for diff people

but from inside it steals the show . it has the same looks of dv6 series.

look at the video

HP Pavilion g6 2000 series - YouTube

if you ask me the cons of this lappy they would be

cheap plastic at the base of the lappy compared to inspiron 15 r
and average overall build quality

but you really cannot complain at the price

and 

there is NO Heating issue in this laptop
infact this is a very cool laptop if the vents are open


in an a/c room idle temps were

inspiron 15r - 43 c
hp g6 2005ax - 36c

his inspiron was as good as new one as his heat sink and the whole internals were replaced with new ones just 2 days ago

the thing is that when the vents get blocked the heat gets trapped and it makes the laptop hot .

and while charging the battery heats up


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rish said:


> thanks bro my friend got a chinese cooling stand/pad
> identical to this one . exact copy paste of this one
> 
> Cooler Master Notepal ErgoStand Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com
> ...



If your friend gets a drop of 3 degrees on idle i think its pretty good.Here the results are what matters.Do test it under extreme loads and heavy games for a coupla hours (with the cooling pad and without).If you get some pretty results you are good to go..


----------



## Shoaibq (Jul 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anoopjylive said:


> Dont worry this is a good deal anyway.Regarding the Max Payne 3.I tried playing with the maximum graphics settings, but there was lag.Then i went to medium and its good.But i was in a hurry to just check whether its working or not.So cant give you a detailed explanation now.Will post later.



Thanks bro. WIll wait for ur detailed explnation n some screenshots of the game if possible 


Can the owners of this machine pls help me out with a few noob questions.

As i understand there is one usb 2.0 port and two usb 3.0 ports

My questions are


If i use any decent exteranl usb keyboard and mouse for gaming(which will be usb 2.0 i guess). How can i connect them? Will they work with 3.0 ports too?

If i use any usb dongle for net like photon+. Will it work with 3.0 port?

Someone help me with this pls
Thanks


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^^ yes.

USB Ports are backward and forward compatible everywhere. 1.0/1.1/2.0/3.0.

It is best to google such queries imo.  Answers are quick.


----------



## Shoaibq (Jul 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Thanks ico 


Why give different names? They should give same names n avoid the confusion altogether.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^ google about USB 3.0 and read.

BINGO !!!


> HP Branded Backpack, Coolermaster cooling pad & card reader worth Rs.2150 & *2 Years Warranty ( 1 Year Onsite Accidental Damage Protection + 1 Year Onsite Extended Warranty)*


----------



## rish1 (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@Sam great offer
since the warranty given by flipkart is not a redemption offer can i also purchase this 1 year warranty ?

though i have claimed 1 year warranty for rs 1133..
Would be awesome if i can get 1 year more warranty...

aakash , gg bro can you confirm ?


----------



## akbsol (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rish said:


> @Sam great offer
> since the warranty given by flipkart is not a redemption offer can i also purchase this 1 year warranty ?
> 
> though i have claimed 1 year warranty for rs 1133..
> ...



I am not sure whether this is 2 years additional warranty or 2 years total warranty. Sam can you please clarify?

Ok read it more carefully  Its 1 year standard plus 1 yr extended. Same as the redemption offer.

Both are same things Rish.. FK can prefer to call it something different but its the same offering just bundled with the product (which is nice). User won't have to go through the hassles of sending cheque, waiting etc etc. FK is charging 33390 now. So assuming the cooling pad is worth Rs.500 + Rs. 1133 for extra warranty, you are getting the laptop delivered at his home for rs. 31757. Not bad..


----------



## rish1 (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

aakash bro i think this is different as the warranty in the redemption offer is offsite warranty..
And this is onsite .
Secondly some other guy posted in other thread that his local hp authorised dealer was giving 1 year warranty for rs 700 with this laptop.
I didnt believe it at first but after seeing this i believe him now.

anyway the point is if this is not a redemption offer. We can also avail the warranty for rs 700. And if that happens
we will have 3 year warranty 
1st year - accidental
2nd year - offsite
3rd year - onsite

just hope they have not disqualified us for this offer.

and by the way did you get your carepack from hp ?


----------



## magnet (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rish said:


> And if that happens
> we will have 3 year warranty
> 1st year - accidental
> 2nd year - offsite
> ...



2nd year must be onsite and last year offsite...How come 2nd year one has trouble going to service centre and in final year they will come to your place to take peice for repair.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^ yeah thats bizarre but we have already purchased 2nd year warranty for rs 1133 which is offsite one 
and if we purchase this 3rd year warranty for 700 then it will be onsite one.
unless they apply their heads this will be the case


----------



## akbsol (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rish said:


> aakash bro i think this is different as the warranty in the redemption offer is offsite warranty..
> And this is onsite .
> Secondly some other guy posted in other thread that his local hp authorised dealer was giving 1 year warranty for rs 700 with this laptop.
> I didnt believe it at first but after seeing this i believe him now.
> ...



Are you sure redemption offer is offsite one? Caz I didn't see offsite or onsite mentioned on any of the offer pages. No I haven't received it yet but my account got debited of rs. 1133 yesterday only so I hope they will be processing it in coming days.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@Akbsol can you tell me the make model and specification of the ram in hp g6... 
how much will it cost to upgrade to 8Gb from hp store.


----------



## far (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

this extended one year warranty is offered by hp on certain models.offer of this month. additional 1 yr can be purchased for 1133. so u can get up to three yrs..


----------



## rish1 (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^ what ?? where did you get that info ??


----------



## far (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

what you mean what???...go check hp world


----------



## akbsol (Jul 19, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



saurabh_1e said:


> @Akbsol can you tell me the make model and specification of the ram in hp g6...
> how much will it cost to upgrade to 8Gb from hp store.



Its a 4GB DDR-3 1600MHz (Model: PC3-12800) OEM piece with micron chips (memory). Price to upgrade at HP stores varies from store to store. I had tried 4 stores and they had quoted between 2-2.5K. I feel like they do charge a premium on upgrades such as these. Alternatively you can buy a compatible piece like this one:

G.Skill SQ DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBSQ) | Ram | Flipkart.com

from market or online and insert it to make your ram 8gb.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 19, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

aakash bro i read it somewhere either here or somewhere else that the warranty provided under 1133 was offsite one. Though i am unable to find out where i read it... Will check out after calling hp


----------



## Dragosam (Jul 19, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hy guys can you tell me which laptop is better dell 15r & Hp G6


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 19, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Shoaibq said:


> Thanks bro. WIll wait for ur detailed explnation n some screenshots of the game if possible
> 
> 
> Can the owners of this machine pls help me out with a few noob questions.
> ...


Here is a coupla screenshots..I tried three different graphics settings


*img818.imageshack.us/img818/5218/mp31u.jpg
Game initial screen

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/5920/mp32r.jpg
Game initial graphics settings.This is the first setting i played on.But couldn't get a smooth play.There was lag right from the Menu screen.

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/7431/mp33j.jpg
Difficulty 

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/7334/mp35c.jpg
Screen 1

*img521.imageshack.us/img521/729/mp36c.jpg
Screen 2

*img825.imageshack.us/img825/2482/mp39.jpg
Yet another screen.
Ok here i changed the settings to this below:

*img59.imageshack.us/img59/9929/mp38.jpg
Second graphics settings.

*img545.imageshack.us/img545/1743/mp37.jpg
Game restarted to the new settings and the same above scene on new settings.

*img521.imageshack.us/img521/3569/mp310.jpg
now the game has some cool visuals like in the previous one and it gets better.
Ok lemme tell you this settings too didn't work like i expected.No major game play difference.So i changed to the third settings.

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/4148/mp3finalsettings.jpg
New graphics configuration

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/527/mp3st.jpg
Main Menu

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/197/mp311.jpg
Level 2

*img651.imageshack.us/img651/2223/mp3dead.jpg
And finally 'GAME OVER'..   lol..

Now the third config was definitely better than the first two.But still wasn't the best.Again i couldn't get time to fiddle with the settings for an optimal configuration.A balance of graphics and performance.Hope somebody will spare some time and post here.. 

And regarding your other queries hope you are clear.USB 3.0 is backward compatible.No issues.I have the bundled cheapo mouse and i guess its USB 2.0 (if not 1.1 lol) and it works like a charm on all the ports (3.0 and 2.0).Only thing u need to install the 3.0 drivers.I have tested USB 2.0 external HDDs and pendrives too.


----------



## Gtb93 (Jul 19, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hey.
@Anoop, so these settings, I mean the third one was it like pretty smooth gameplay with no lag? 

General:
Uhm, Can anyone try running any callofduty series for me? If it's too much to ask I'm sorry!


----------



## closertohell (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@All,

Thats some review to the depth!

Thanks..

Well, I am a newcomer here..and in the world of laptops too..and I was doing some research in finding a god(good) laptop in 30-40k range..

I had narrowed down on three of them:
Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN (1gb nvidia 520mx)
Asus K53SM-SX010D (2gb nvidia 630m)
and the protagonist of this thread here: *HP G6 2005AX*

Well.. I personally liked this third lappy but I have some doubts..

I would like to have some clarifications on below points:

1. I went through some reviews in flipkart which said HP lappys are not durable and tend to get some or the other issues soon.

2. The whole heating problem explained in this thread, does it regard the heating of our lap(if its placed on our lap) or some part of the lappy?

3. Can I format it entirely and install *W7 Ultimate 32bit* with my own partition configurations(c:~100gb d:~400gb)? Would doing so increase its performance(Take Windows Experience Index for performance measurement as example..) since the architecture now is 32bit..?

4. While if I am able to complete the 3rd point above, can I install the drivers 
and tools in that c:\sw** folder (where the setups are in default WHB 64 bit OS), in my new 32 bit OS? Those drivers and tools wont b compatible with 32bit right? If they aren't, from where can I get them for a 32bit OS?

5. Can u explain the default graphics settings? I didnt understand crossfiring n changing it to single mode n all that. Do these need to be done from Windows through a sw?

6. Regarding graphics, I usually would watch HD movies parallelly and would b surfing with 10-20 tabs in Opera alongwith playing COD MW or Black Ops..Can the graphics n d processor handle all these? 

7. What is TurboCore?? I guessed it has to do something with overclocking...
The freq of the AMD proc is just 1.9GHZ which is very very less! Can I overclock it? How is the normal way to use this lappy then? to use turbocore software? How will I overclock it? and if I do, would it affect the battery, or other hardware or more HEATING?

8. Flipkart has some very nice offers with this..can u explain me the warranty terms like *onsite* , *offsite* , *accidental* and *extended*? I mean, what do these mean? I am really sorry but I am new to laptops and dont know about these critical things..

Please forgive me for being such a noob..but I guess u would help me with this situation I am in..


----------



## psych.ed (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hey guys i m new here 
Reading all your reviews about the amd trinity i set my mind to buy this laptop.
I m gonna use it mostly for photoshop and mainly image rendering in 3ds max. As for gaming, i m not hardcore but i play games like cs 1.6, prince of persia and the sort.
So guys help me out! Will G6-2005AX suffice my needs?? 
And will it hold for 3 years? 
And about the RAM card...this model uses a 1600MHz one...so will the Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB work in this laptop?


----------



## rish1 (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@duke123 did u get 2 years additional warranty for rs 1133 ???? 

anyone who has the info regarding extending warranty on this lappy please share with us like price , where to get it , terms and conditions 

thanks


----------



## duke123 (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rish said:


> @duke123 did u get 2 years additional warranty for rs 1133 ????
> 
> anyone who has the info regarding extending warranty on this lappy please share with us like price , where to get it , terms and conditions
> 
> thanks



i gave 700rs extra to dealer and he told he will manage it total laptop price was 33k ...he told warranty  updation is a slow process but eventually we will get it...you can do it manually also please visit
www.hp.com/in/backtocampus ....

if you want more details contact HP customer care service as i didnt go into details.. i already confirmed on g6 2005ax...added warranty was just a bonus...

i purchased my laptop on july 13th but when i checked warranty status today it says standard warranty start date 26-06-2012
expiration date 26-08-2013...does warranty start from date of purchase...???


----------



## closertohell (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hey duke,

Really dont know how to thank u...

That was a nice n patient explanation from u.

But can u tell me if its overclockable or not because som ppl were talking that in some high performance mode, it comes to 2.3ghz n all dat?? What is this thing then?

And I agree with ur point that 64 bit is better than 32..but then 32 bit has lessr dependencies right? also, for programming and development, i use 32 bit W7.. so i kinda am stuck on 32 bit..so can u clarify on that point?

Just one more query..Is there an additional RAM slot? So I was thinking I wud get a 4gb RAM also along with this lappy..


----------



## rish1 (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

that sucked for me ..

*purchases made after 7th july only *

1 year additional warranty is free for which i paid rs 1133 

and 3rd year warranty costs rs 1133 which i cannot get .

akbsol , gg , anoop  bro we should file a case against them ... lol... ha ha

anybody in favour of requesting them ??
anoop bro what about u man ? i guess you purchased it after 30 th june and before 7 th july . right ? if you are willing to take any action , i am with you bro


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



psych.ed said:


> I m gonna use it mostly for photoshop and mainly image rendering in 3ds max. As for gaming, i m not hardcore but i play games like cs 1.6, prince of persia and the sort.
> So guys help me out! Will G6-2005AX suffice my needs??



depends on your budget mainly. Under 35k this is the lone laptop that offers a powerful GPU and a moderate proccy. So photoshop will easily be handled by it but no idea about rendering. Else you'll have to raise your budget to 40-42k where there is G6 2006TX.



psych.ed said:


> And about the RAM card...this model uses a 1600MHz one...so will the Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB work in this laptop?



no. the ram you linked is desktop ram. Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM . this will work.


----------



## psych.ed (Jul 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@Sam
Thanks for the reply 
Well my budget is 40k...Asus K53SM-SX010D was another model i was looking at. But i havent seen any asus service centre at my place so i decided on buying this one. Btw do u think Asus K53SM-SX010D is better than G6-2005AX? 

Also i've heard that in "high performance mode" g6-2005ax runs constantly in 2.4GHz? is it true?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



psych.ed said:


> Well my budget is 40k...Asus K53SM-SX010D was another model i was looking at. But i havent seen any asus service centre at my place so i decided on buying this one. Btw do u think Asus K53SM-SX010D is better than G6-2005AX?



Asus themselves provide service rather Rashi, Digicomp, etc handles the RMA part.

Yes, Asus one is better but overpriced. 2006TX cost 1k more (40k for Asus) and you get better GPU, bag and Windows 7 genuine.


----------



## trublu (Jul 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

My friend just got the G6 2005AX. He is not able to enable bluetooth on his laptop ( or verify if it already enabled  ). Drivers are up to date. Any help?

Thanks.


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rish said:


> that sucked for me ..
> 
> *purchases made after 7th july only *
> 
> ...


 Suddenly a wild offer appears.. Just too hilarious aint it?...One offer there for purchases before 30th Jun and another one , for free, post July 7 purchases.Damn lucky me! My purchase date is 5th July lol..And you bro, Rish.You got atleast lucky enough to grab the first offer..


----------



## Shoaibq (Jul 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Just bought this laptop today..
Will post details later..
For warranty..
Got 3yrs warranty for 1133..that is 999+ 12.5% tax..

*Offer valid till 27 Aug*


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Shoaibq said:


> Just bought this laptop today..
> Will post details later..
> For warranty..
> Got 3yrs warranty for 1133..that is 999+ 12.5% tax..
> ...



Congos bro.Welcome to the club.
    
Enjoy the stay here and feel free to post some pics.And you have got a real good deal there with the 3 year package..  Cheers..


----------



## rish1 (Jul 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anoopjylive said:


> Suddenly a wild offer appears.. Just too hilarious aint it?...One offer there for purchases before 30th Jun and another one , for free, post July 7 purchases.Damn lucky me! My purchase date is 5th July lol..And you bro, Rish.You got atleast lucky enough to grab the first offer..



it is just too hilarious to be termed as Hilarious

at least they should have given us the option to purchase 1 year additional warrant for rs 1133 if not free , that would have minimised the frustration .

i did post a mail to them which i do not think they will even read.

and were they sleeping from 1st july to 7th july ??? 

anyways yeah i guess you were out of luck a bit more to fall between their sleeping period 

well it's history now .. let it R.I.P

i guess they'll be planning a 3 year free warranty after 27 august lol...

you never know 

ohh and dont forget to tell the performance of cooling pad when you get it ?

does anybody know where is the vent of the cpu ? is it the centre one ( large one ) or the one just besides the hard disk( small one) ?


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



trublu said:


> My friend just got the G6 2005AX. He is not able to enable bluetooth on his laptop ( or verify if it already enabled  ). Drivers are up to date. Any help?
> 
> Thanks.


Try Ubuntu.


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rish said:


> i did post a mail to them which i do not think they will even read.


I dont think that would be of any use.Because it is at their sole discretion to offer us a package or not.


rish said:


> and were they sleeping from 1st july to 7th july ???


That is what i am wondering..lol



rish said:


> anyways yeah i guess you were out of luck a bit more to fall between their sleeping period
> 
> well it's history now .. let it R.I.P


Yea.I would just close my eyes and take a deep breath.  I haven't heard of any extended warranty offers from HP and i am happy with what i have.. 



rish said:


> i guess they'll be planning a 3 year free warranty after 27 august lol...
> 
> you never know


Most probably after 5th or 6th September i would assume.They need some gap for another sleep right?  



rish said:


> ohh and dont forget to tell the performance of cooling pad when you get it ?
> 
> does anybody know where is the vent of the cpu ? is it the centre one ( large one ) or the one just besides the hard disk( small one) ?


Well turns out that the model is out of stock now.CoolerMaster has discontinued the product it seems.I am being offered this model now.Might receive on monday or tuesday.
The heat vent is the one on the left right? Near to the HDMI port.


----------



## trublu (Jul 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> Try Ubuntu.



 No, seriously. Any windows-based solution to this?

He's having trouble figuring out Windows 7..you want me to try to convince him to use Ubuntu?


----------



## rish1 (Jul 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anoopjylive said:


> I
> 
> Yea.I would just close my eyes and take a deep breath.


 this smiley perfectly blended with the line and gave me 15 minutes of non stop laugh.
the timing was just perfect ..!! 



> The heat vent is the one on the left right? Near to the HDMI port.



actually i was asking about the holes from where the air passes which are underneath the laptop . i wanted to know which one is for the cpu so that i can decide about the proper cooling pad, that can blow the air directly into the holes.

thanks

sshhhhh... do not disturb

 HARI OMMMM  lol...


----------



## Shoaibq (Jul 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anoopjylive said:


> Here is a coupla screenshots..I tried three different graphics settings
> 
> Now the third config was definitely better than the first two.But still wasn't the best.Again i couldn't get time to fiddle with the settings for an optimal configuration.A balance of graphics and performance.Hope somebody will spare some time and post here..
> 
> And regarding your other queries hope you are clear.USB 3.0 is backward compatible.No issues.I have the bundled cheapo mouse and i guess its USB 2.0 (if not 1.1 lol) and it works like a charm on all the ports (3.0 and 2.0).Only thing u need to install the 3.0 drivers.I have tested USB 2.0 external HDDs and pendrives too.





anoopjylive said:


> Congos bro.Welcome to the club.
> 
> Enjoy the stay here and feel free to post some pics.And you have got a real good deal there with the 3 year package..  Cheers..



Thanks bro..
N thanks for the MP3 screenshots..game is looking great on Normal settings..


I have couple of Questions

Regarding partition. The dealer told me other users of this model get problem in partitioning the disk, and wanted me to get the partition done there only..I told him i will do it later.. Has anyone done partition in this and faced any problem? Which tool was used?

Yes the screen does feel little bit blueish..Somebody did posted its solution to adjust the color. I am unable to find the post. Can anyone post the link of the post or the solution itself..?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^ try changing laptop screen temperature.


----------



## duke123 (Jul 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

i tried to partition the harddisk with paragon partition manager...but it says unable to create more partitions as there are already four partition....now what to do...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

read this:



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You can only create 4 Primary Partition. But you can as much as logical partitions.
> 
> So create a extended partition and under that create as much as logical partition you want.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shoaibq (Jul 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> ^^ try changing laptop screen temperature.



Thanks Sam..
I m new AMD user so took me some time to find the screen temperature option in AMD vision engine.. I was searching temperature control in windows options..

The bluishness is gone but still having a hard time doing the color/contrast etc settings..

I have tried lot of permutation n combinations but still cant get proper settings..
Can the proud owners of this machine please post screenshots of their AMD vision engine for colors settings..
Thanks


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



trublu said:


> No, seriously. Any windows-based solution to this?
> 
> He's having trouble figuring out Windows 7..you want me to try to convince him to use Ubuntu?


well, Live USB/CD I meant.

You won't have to install a driver for Bluetooth in Ubuntu.  If it works out-of-the-box, then it's good.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Shoaibq said:


> Thanks Sam..
> I m new AMD user so took me some time to find the screen temperature option in AMD vision engine.. I was searching temperature control in windows options..
> 
> The bluishness is gone but still having a hard time doing the color/contrast etc settings..
> ...



set temperature to 6500k and tick on the option above that ( something like extended )


----------



## davinder (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Shoaibq said:


> Thanks Sam..
> I m new AMD user so took me some time to find the screen temperature option in AMD vision engine.. I was searching temperature control in windows options..
> 
> The bluishness is gone but still having a hard time doing the color/contrast etc settings..
> ...



Go into the amd vision setiings

desktop mangangement < desktop color < reset everything default< and gamma levels to .80.


----------



## davinder (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

*img513.imageshack.us/img513/2806/34203237.png
*Reasons to buy 
•	Amd A8 quad core beats 3rd Gen i5       Source:  Cpubenchmark.com 
•	Genuine windows 7 which can be upgraded to window 8*


----------



## Gtb93 (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

And all this while I heard i5 was better in performance than the A8?
I've read plenty of articles and only graphics was the field wherein it won over i5.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^ cpubenchmark relies on passmark score which is not good..
Check notebookcheck benches of cinebench, wprime , and other softwares
it is slightly slower than i3 3rd gen and an a10 is in between i3 and i5 3rd gen..
If amd processors were running at their full capacity 2.8 ghz/3.2ghz then story would have been different. Also note llano cpu performance is better than trinity at same clock speed. A6 3500m at 2.0 ghz beats a8 4500m at 2.3ghz..


----------



## davinder (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

i had gone to buy lenovo G580 3rd i5, but the salesman convinced me that g6 2005ax is better  
i bought this laptop for 31800 rs,


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't we overclock this lappy processor in future when we think it's becoming a bottleneck in certain apps?


----------



## Gtb93 (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Is the GPU better than GT630M?


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Gtb93 said:


> Is the GPU better than GT630M?


HD 7670 itself is faster than GT 630. And when HD 7640G + 7670 are run as crossfire, then it is much faster.



davinder said:


> i had gone to buy lenovo G580 3rd i5, but the salesman convinced me that g6 2005ax is better
> i bought this laptop for 31800 rs,


Processor wise? Nope.

But graphics wise and in running games, this is much faster. Unbeatable at the price.


----------



## Dragosam (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hy guys can you tell me when a10 laptops will launch ?


----------



## davinder (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

*Also the display seems to be unusually brighter than normal!!*
(I have reduced the gamma levels)but the colors are still brighter then usual.

*Has anyone tried to install window 7 ultimate(x64) yet?*

whenever i try to boot window 7 setup from USB! It loads fine but then it stops as it can't find load drivers indeed continue the setup! what could be wrong?


----------



## Shoaibq (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rish said:


> set temperature to 6500k and tick on the option above that ( something like extended )



Thanks Rish..I tried that but that returns the bluishness in the screen..I m keeping it at 5300K which is looking fine to me.



davinder said:


> Go into the amd vision setiings
> 
> desktop mangangement < desktop color < reset everything default< and gamma levels to .80.



Thanks davinder..gamma to .80 did help little bit..
want to increase little bit sharpness.



davinder said:


> Also the display seems to be unusually high!!
> 
> I have reduced the gamma levels (AMD vission setings)..
> but the color are still brighter then usual



I am having exact opposite problem 
No matter wat setting i apply, it seems little bit dark..n sharpness seems less..


----------



## mani0993 (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

First of all, thanks for the reviews . This laptop looks like a real deal. Was going to buy the Samsung np300ez Corei5 @ ~35.5k, but it was out-of-stock on FK and everywhere else (almost).

Then while searching hit some HP G6 related threads and the config looked awesome for the money we are paying.

Ordered it on FK today though the price is ~33.9K. Called up 2-3 retailers in my area (suburbs, Mumbai). They quoted 35.4K & 33.4K without freebies or accessories. So decided to go with FK since they offer 900/- cooling pad + an extra years' warranty.

Expected date of delivery is 1st August, so will try to post a detailed review if I'm able to.


----------



## Gtb93 (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mani0993 said:


> First of all, thanks for the reviews . This laptop looks like a real deal. Was going to buy the Samsung np300ez Corei5 @ ~35.5k, but it was out-of-stock on FK and everywhere else (almost).
> 
> Then while searching hit some HP G6 related threads and the config looked awesome for the money we are paying.
> 
> ...


 Would love a review.
BTW, price is 33.9 k right? on FK


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I'm gonna get this one for my gf tomorrow. Unfortunately can't wait for a flipkart delivery. Thus gotta find the best deal in Bangalore. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## mani0993 (Jul 28, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Gtb93 said:


> Would love a review.
> BTW, price is 33.9 k right? on FK



Oh yes. Corrected now


----------



## davinder (Jul 28, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mani0993 said:


> Oh yes. Corrected now



buy from a local hp world dealer you will get it around 31900+hp bag+mouse+8gb pendrive


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 28, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Didnt had time to look for a local hp seller. Thus bought it from relliance digital for 33.5K with some cheapass mouse, headphones and backpack.


----------



## LoneWanderer (Jul 28, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hey guys...just bought this laptop for Rs.32,750 yeah  ...the M.R.P is Rs.34,143..
the dealer had previously agreed on 32.2K..but the piece he had was not sealed..so i said i'll wait for the new stock(this was a week ago) 
today(after arrival of new stock), he said that the prices have increased..so 550 extra..
What was the previous MRP??


----------



## davinder (Jul 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



LoneWanderer said:


> Hey guys...just bought this laptop for Rs.32,750 yeah  ...the M.R.P is Rs.34,143..
> the dealer had previously agreed on 32.2K..but the piece he had was not sealed..so i said i'll wait for the new stock(this was a week ago)
> today(after arrival of new stock), he said that the prices have increased..so 550 extra..
> What was the previous MRP??



its the hottest selling mid range notebook these days,
When i bought this notebook the MRP was 33,500.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



davinder said:


> its the hottest selling mid range notebook these days,
> When i bought this notebook the MRP was 33,500.



1.5GB graphics memory, dual GPU, quad core. All these makes it looks like an ultra-premium laptop and 99% buyers fall for it. Most weight graphics power by just amount of graphics memory thats why last hot seller was the Asus K53SD with crap GT610.


----------



## meetajaykumar.93 (Jul 29, 2012)

*HP G6 2005AX Need Assistance !!*

Hey people.. I bought HP g6 2005ax 2 weeks. Must say i very good laptop..
Windows experience index shown below shows the performance of this awesome laptop.

  CPU                - 6.7
  RAM                - 5.9
  Graphics           - 6.7
  Gaming Graphics -6.7
  Hard disk           - 5.9

   Yes.. U must be amazed by seeing 6.7 for both *Graphics* and *Gaming Graphics*.. if u want that rating set in high performance mode and disable Crossfire.. i.e.
   * Disable APU+GPU..
   * Set for only APU..
    Then when *High performance * is set it wil only use *dGPU* instead of using *dGPU+iGPU* which results in higher performance because of crappy amd drivers for *CROSSFIRE*. 


*NOW THE REAL PROBLEM IS Turbo clock*

 I wonder if somebody can help me on this.. 
 *When i use the laptop in hp recommended mode.. It moves between 1.4 - 1.9 ghz

 * When i use in high performance mode.. it stays constantly on 1.9 ghz BUT NEVER MOVES TO 2.3 ghz.. 

Can some of you .. who are already using the laptop or know how it works explain me about this. plz.. 

*Additional details *: I use a gadget to monitor clock speed.

And
 Wen i play games cpu temp goes upto 84 degrees(avg 80 degrees).. even with the cooler pad.. is this normal..? I stay in bangalore and its not too hot here.

*Additional Details* : Im using zebronics cooler pad.. People who are using cooler master can share their reviews about cooling.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Am planing to buy it ignoring the fact that all big shops in jalandhar told me avoid AMD,but I trust TD. I hv some queries-
1.  is any mechanism is there to on/off the gpu? or gpu turned on automaticlly?

2. how many partitions I will get out of box.
3. is all required drivers all there or hv to download sepetatly.
4. can I play mafia2 @ medium setting.


----------



## meetajaykumar.93 (Jul 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



a2mn2002 said:


> Am planing to buy it ignoring the fact that all big shops in jalandhar told me avoid AMD,but I trust TD. I hv some queries-
> 1.  is any mechanism is there to on/off the gpu? or gpu turned on automaticlly?
> 
> 2. how many partitions I will get out of box.
> ...



Shops tell customers to avoid AMD because of the heating problem in earlier AMD Processors.. But Now its totally good.. I have this laptop and it stays at 35 degrees in normal operation but goes to 80 degree while gaming (like any other gaming laptop would do). Trust Hp g6 2005ax.. Go for it my friend !!

1. There is mechanism to on/off dGPU in ati catalyst control panel. if u off dgpu .. it uses only apu graphics.. The other option is APU+dGPU which use both of them. There is a way for which u can select GPU for each application.
For games select high performance mode(dGPU) or other light apps use Power Saving Mode(APU).

2. The laptop comes with two partitions C and D drive(recovery). Leave the D drive as it is and U can shrink the size of C drive.. then Free space is created and u can create more drives in the free space.

3. All the drivers and basic softwares are pre-installed.. No need of anything extra.

4.My friend, u will be amazed to know that u can play MAFIA II on high settings without any lag on 30 FPS(Everything High PhysX turned OFF) .. 
You have not experienced this gaming beast. Here are the other games which worked on this laptop :
      * NFS Run - All Medium setting , Texture ultra - 30 FPS 
                       All High Setting , Texture ultra     - 25 FPS

       * Dirt Showdown - Everything Maxed OUT !! - 40 - 50 fps 

       * Assassin's Creed Revelations - All maxed Out - 35 - 45 fps 

       *GTA IV - All maxed out - Avg. 25 fps 

Hope This was helpful to everyone who wants to buy this laptop.


----------



## duke123 (Jul 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

now since one month has passed after the peaceofmind offer...has anybody got confirmation from redemption cell on extended warranty..they mentioned that extended warranty will be issued within 30 days...has any members got confirmation please share......


----------



## aswinarjun99 (Jul 30, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi all proud owners of this machine..
i am going to buy this beauty this week...
can any one please give me info about shops in Bangalore where i can get this at a cheaper price...
sorry in advance for asking the previously asked question, 
can i make another primary partition in this laptop with acronis suite?
i need a primary partition for installing linux...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## LoneWanderer (Jul 30, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

thanx for the amazing input and reviews 
could someone be kind enough to post the perfect display settings ie temp, contrast, saturation etc..i have been trying since yesterday to get them right by comparing the lappy screen to my home desktop screen(Dell) both have same resolution of 1366x768..but desktop looks soo much better
this is my first laptop..so help me out ppl


----------



## davinder (Jul 30, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

finally i've partitioned my laptop , I've made 4 partions,

Get Missing Aero Glass and Other Personalization Features in Windows 7 Home Basic  

*fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/190/1/0/aero_patch_w7starter_and_basic_by_shikharev-d56jqmt.7z


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 30, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



davinder said:


> finally i've partitioned my laptop , I've made 4 partions,
> 
> Get Missing Aero Glass and Other Personalization Features in Windows 7 Home Basic
> 
> *fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/190/1/0/aero_patch_w7starter_and_basic_by_shikharev-d56jqmt.7z



plz tell me buddy how to do the partition without sacrificing out OF box OS ? u can PM me.


----------



## mohsin20 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

i am finally a member of this elite group. just purchased hp g6-2005ax from lamington road mumbai. for 32500 including laptop bag and cooler master D-Lite cooling pad. the laptop and bag itself cost 31900. laptop alone was for 31k.   currently creating recovery then will install windows 7 ultimate and some games.

please enjoy some of the fotos and videos of my new lappie

Pictures by mohyas107 - Photobucket

sorry think digit forum tried uploading pics directly through several methods but they all failed.


----------



## suvajit (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> i am finally a member of this elite group. just purchased hp g6-2005ax from lamington road mumbai. for 32500 including laptop bag and cooler master D-Lite cooling pad. the laptop and bag itself cost 31900. laptop alone was for 31k.   currently creating recovery then will install windows 7 ultimate and some games.
> 
> please enjoy some of the fotos and videos of my new lappie
> 
> ...



congo bro....nice pics....am also going to purchase it next month.....hv u got any extended warranty offers?


----------



## duke123 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys please update AMD catalyst driver ...earlier i could run Arkham City with only medium settings ....and dual graphics was  underutilized ...now after update i can run with everything high except stereoscopic 3d vision which requireds NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800....even with these high settings game runs butter smooth with 25-30fps....Also a AMD Dual Graphics banner appears while playing which was not earlier....so   update your old drivers to get maximum performance....


----------



## rish1 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

i tried 12.6 whql , 12.7 beta official 1 month ago.
There was performance increase but in 12.7 . While playing youtube videos it used to crash. And 12.6 coudnt install . It got stuck and screen went black had to restore system. Are you downloading from hp site or any other source ? I downloaded from guru3d.


----------



## duke123 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

i tried 12.6 12.7 BETAs...installed but AMD vision control engine was not running...evry time installation had failures....even tried to update from their site but face systems crashes....later i downloaded 12.6 from here..installed with complete success...no problems...
Download AMD Catalyst 12.6 Software Suite Vista/7 64-bit | techPowerUp
....everything worked perfectly...VISION control engine ran again...windows rating improved....also i played batman with high settings with AMD Dual graphics enabled...
While playing Arkham city the temperature of CPU rose to 91C and GPU 75C...just after exiting game it returns to 50C...is it normal....


----------



## mohsin20 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



suvajit said:


> congo bro....nice pics....am also going to purchase it next month.....hv u got any extended warranty offers?



yes  u get two options for extended warranty. 
2nd Year warranty worth Rs. 3500 absolutely FREE 2nd & 3rd Year warranty worth Rs. 5500 @ Rs. 999+taxes (1133).

please see below link for further info

 Back to Campus


----------



## aswinarjun99 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi all.. 
i would like to know whether i can format the entire hdd(i am not worried about the hp recovery and tools) and make two primary partitions for dual booting into win 7 and ubuntu...

will formating the entire hdd cause any harm to the boot partition ???


----------



## droid5 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hello all,

after reading the reviews of gamesgoblin and aksbol i have decided to buy this laptop . i live in delhi can anyone suggest me some good stores, if possible contact no.hp world in nehru place on phone is quoting price at 33k .so plz suggest few.

anyone ?


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

From now on, I'll delete every post which uses WEI as a "benchmark" for performance.

WEI is meaningless. Run a game if you want to judge performance. WEI is *nothing*.


----------



## suvajit (Aug 1, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

finally I have become a member of this elite club  bought this machine today locally at 33k with backpack & pendrive.....will also buy extended warranty for 2 yrs at Rs 1133.....will post some pics and benchmarks once i get some time.......


----------



## aswinarjun99 (Aug 1, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> read this:


hi can you please explain which tool you have used to do the  partitioning..?
also about the hp tools and recovery disk partitions?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 1, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

first post updated with list of owners. If i missed out on anyone, drop me a PM.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 1, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^When will your name be added?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

yeah sam when are you going to purchase it?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Any other laptop like this in market or coming in next couple of month for less than 30k ?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> ^When will your name be added?





RON28 said:


> yeah sam when are you going to purchase it?



actually i am waiting for Asus. I have a feeling Asus one will be lot cheaper or A10 without the discrete GPU but its making me wait much longer than i initially thought


----------



## mohsin20 (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

guys need help. i am attaching link to the pciture of my g6-2005ax box. and would like to know which barcode to send to hp for warranty extension. the stickers are marked 1,2 and 3.

*i1052.photobucket.com/albums/s447/mohyas107/20120802_0027531-2.jpg

once again sorry think digit forum but my a/c has some issues attaching pics to post.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

edited your post. use the insert image shortcut not insert link. almost everyone use the insert link and complain about pics not showing up.


----------



## mohsin20 (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> edited your post. use the insert image shortcut not insert link. almost everyone use the insert link and complain about pics not showing up.



trust me i have tried that but didn't work. i was flagged by a mod in the past but  there is a genuine issue with me account while adding pics of recommended size to posts. thank you for editing my post


----------



## yogi007 (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> yes  u get two options for extended warranty.
> 2nd Year warranty worth Rs. 3500 absolutely FREE 2nd & 3rd Year warranty worth Rs. 5500 @ Rs. 999+taxes (1133).
> 
> please see below link for further info
> ...



Hi all...i bought it for 31700 rs from croma wth bag. Croma offered 2 yrs additional warranty foR 2500 rs. I need to decide on it in next 14 days. question is wud that be a better one than being offered by hp? croma said, their advntg is, for any chronic issues, they will reimburse equal amt worth credit note for buying in croma. sounded interesting but dont know if any one has any exprnc on this.   

overall happy with my purchase.few points frm my side-no heating issue whatso ever during normal operations. screen qlty is good. keyboard cud hv been better-may be i need to get used to it. 

Hv some issues i need someone to suggest me please on -
1 -- the brightness of the screen changes, goes up when a new window is opened. Then goes down after a while. All this is in step-increments or reductions. And happens some times only, but is visible.

2 -- why there are two folders for 1) Program Files 2) Program files (x86) in c drive? is this to be worried abt? hope its a std windows 7 basic set-up.

3 -- my main concern - why is the memory consumption going way up , almost by 500 MB when Internet Explorer is opened. The Internet explorer is not the fastest in terms of response as well. Youtube is quite slow. I am using Tata Photon + and the signal strength is 96%, which is not bad at all.
overall mem consmption touches just abt 2.1 gb with 3/4 tabs open on IE

Well, Thanks to all, for all info shared up till now. Did help me decide on my buying choice. There was a good looking Sony i3 processor one which tempted me but I made the right use of my money. so thanks again.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> trust me i have tried that but didn't work. i was flagged by a mod in the past but  there is a genuine issue with me account while adding pics of recommended size to posts. thank you for editing my post



May be you were trying attachment which sadly isn't working for all ATM due to some vB upgradation issues. Sam meant using  tags after you upload your picture in any image sharing site like imgur.com.

[quote="yogi007, post: 1718861"]
2 -- why there are two folders for 1) Program Files 2) Program files (x86) in c drive? is this to be worried abt? hope its a std windows 7 basic set-up.

3 -- my main concern - why is the memory consumption going way up , almost by 500 MB when Internet Explorer is opened. The Internet explorer is not the fastest in terms of response as well. Youtube is quite slow. I am using Tata Photon + and the signal strength is 96%, which is not bad at all.
overall mem consmption touches just abt 2.1 gb with 3/4 tabs open on IE

Well, Thanks to all, for all info shared up till now. Did help me decide on my buying choice. There was a good looking Sony i3 processor one which tempted me but I made the right use of my money. so thanks again.[/QUOTE]

2) Its due to the fact that your OS is of 64 bit. And since a 64 bit OS supports both 32 bit and 64 bit apps natively, so all the 64 bit programs are stored in "Program Files" folder and 32 bit programs are stored in "Program Files x86" folder.

3) Try another broswer like Opera/Firefox. Still IE shouldn't  use that much memory. Check programs running in background. Which anti-virus are you using ?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

any chance of price reduction?


----------



## mohsin20 (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

help needed. my bluetooth is not working since i upgraded it to windows 7 ultimate 64 bit. please advise link for software or drivers for bluetooth 4.0. have tried re installing from hp's website. still no go.


----------



## suvajit (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> first post updated with list of owners. If i missed out on anyone, drop me a PM.



proud to see my name in the list.........


----------



## Shoaibq (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> guys need help. i am attaching link to the pciture of my g6-2005ax box. and would like to know which barcode to send to hp for warranty extension. the stickers are marked 1,2 and 3.
> 
> 
> 
> once again sorry think digit forum but my a/c has some issues attaching pics to post.



Send sticker marked number 2 (black one)
Make sure u cut it along with cardboard and don't try to rip it off..
All the best


----------



## RON28 (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> actually i am waiting for Asus. I have a feeling Asus one will be lot cheaper or A10 without the discrete GPU but its making me wait much longer than i initially thought



good...waiting is long but i bet it would be worth it...and i have some feeling that ASUS will launch A10 at 37K...which would blow up all other laptops.


----------



## duke123 (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



RON28 said:


> good...waiting is long but i bet it would be worth it...and i have some feeling that ASUS will launch A10 at 37K...which would blow up all other laptops.



Hp already has a A10 model ..
HP Pavilion g6-2002ax Notebook PC Product Specifications - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## RON28 (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> Hp already has a A10 model ..
> HP Pavilion g6-2002ax Notebook PC Product Specifications - HP Customer Care (United States - English)



i know that, im waiting for A10 to be launched in india.


----------



## mohsin20 (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

everything ready to be couriered. 

so as informed i have cut barcode no 2 with cardboard from the box and i am now sending it to hp redemption cell.

*i1052.photobucket.com/albums/s447/mohyas107/20120802_0027531-2.jpg


----------



## aswinarjun99 (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



yogi007 said:


> Hi all...i bought it for 31700 rs from croma wth bag. Croma offered 2 yrs additional warranty foR 2500 rs..



hi .. May i know from which croma retail shop you bought? is it in bangalore?


----------



## zacfx05 (Aug 3, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hello frnds I was goingvto buy hp 2005ax, but now one of my frnd is offering his 6125tx for 40k which has 5months warranty left. 
Iam confused.......

So which is the better deal. Gamming and photoshop are my only priority....


----------



## Shoaibq (Aug 4, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Help!
I think I have screwed it up big time..i was trying to install lastest amd catalyst..
So as steps given in amd site..i downloaded 12.6 version..uninstalled prevoius version..then tried to install new one..
While installing screen went blank from white to blue like.spray paint sorts..n nothing was happening..so I switched it off by power off button n then restarted..on selecting start normlly option the same blck.screen.comes..on selecting safe mode windows does start..but when I start installing catalyst in safe mode..its not installing..it says "failed to load detection driver"..Now I cant start windows normally..someone pls help!! Urgently..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

laptop doesn't start in normal mode? i think you should try the default driver else first clean the previous incomplete driver installation using driver sweeper.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Offtopic but since this is the most active Trinity thread, let me share these links:

1. Amazon.com: Acer Aspire AS5560-7402 15.6-Inch Laptop (Black): Computers & Accessories

2. Amazon.com: HP Pavilion dv7-7010us 17.3-Inch Laptop (Black): Computers & Accessories

Why can't we get things THAT cheap ?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

PS: not mine.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/vS0Q1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/uBMG1.jpg





Shoaibq said:


> Help!
> I think I have screwed it up big time..i was trying to install lastest amd catalyst..
> So as steps given in amd site..i downloaded 12.6 version..uninstalled prevoius version..then tried to install new one..
> While installing screen went blank from white to blue like.spray paint sorts..n nothing was happening..so I switched it off by power off button n then restarted..on selecting start normlly option the same blck.screen.comes..on selecting safe mode windows does start..but when I start installing catalyst in safe mode..its not installing..it says "failed to load detection driver"..Now I cant start windows normally..someone pls help!! Urgently..



facing same problem. restoring to old state as new driver have some problem. better wait for 12.7 stable.



MetalheadGautham said:


> 1. Amazon.com: Acer Aspire AS5560-7402 15.6-Inch Laptop (Black): Computers & Accessories



crap



MetalheadGautham said:


> 2. Amazon.com: HP Pavilion dv7-7010us 17.3-Inch Laptop (Black): Computers & Accessories



overpriced and actually huge. we need 14-15" with A10 and no dGPU.

BTW, its true. Trinity offers monster battery life. 3-4hr and still running. Tested all sort of things except WiFi and still have 28% battery (1hr) left.


----------



## Shoaibq (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Thanks Sam..

Here is wat has happened so far..

At 10PM 4th Aug 
I uninstalled my current AMD catalyst.
then I ran AMD catalyst 12.6..in middle it crashed..screen went blank..switched with power off button..
after restarting windows, it wudnt start in normal mode..screen used to go blank..
Then after some googling..went in safe mode..uninstalled both graphics card from device manager..then was able to start windows normally..
Then again tried 5-6 times to install 12.6 but everytime same result 

Even old driver was not installing..
The thing i was doing wrong in installing old driver was that i was manually installing it from swsetup folder given by HP..
Then i used HP recovery manger and installed the old display driver..and everything back to normal..i hope.. (time 5AM 5th Aug)


Few questions now:


I read the release notes of 12.6 and it said 
"_The following notebooks are *not *compatible with this release:
Switchable Graphics enabled notebooks_"
So i think this driver is not for this laptop? how did some of the users use 12.6??

After trying to install reinstall driver so many times Have i screwed up the windows registry?

I tried to do system restore of the restore point which i had made..but its not restoring..giving some error.

Shud i use the original factory setting option in hp recovery manager?

Need ur expert advice..


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Bought HP 2005ax!!! 
I found the temp of this laptop perfectly normal while gaming
Hey guys do also had to adjust the gamma?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> crap



At roughly 21k INR equivalent, an A6 based machine. Name ONE machine that's better at being an entry-level laptop with plenty of room for multitasking! Its the cheapest Quad Core 



> overpriced and actually huge.



Its NOT overpriced for what it offers! 9-cell battery, 17.3" screen, 1600x900 screen resolution, A10, 6GB RAM, 750GB HDD - this is really VFM for offering all this! And its MEANT to be huge. Its a desktop replacement that'll be great for games and watching movies as well as doing lots of document editing and coding work. 



> we need 14-15" with A10 and no dGPU.



From mobility perspective, I need a 13.3" ultrabook with A10, no dGPU and a 9-cell or 12-cell battery. But sadly none spotted yet. 



> BTW, its true. Trinity offers monster battery life. 3-4hr and still running. Tested all sort of things except WiFi and still have 28% battery (1hr) left.



You on a 6-cell battery ? And did you disable the discrete GPU by any chance ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Niilesh said:


> Bought HP 2005ax!!!
> I found the temp of this laptop perfectly normal while gaming
> Hey guys do also had to adjust the gamma?



Congrats, added your name to the first post


----------



## duke123 (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Niilesh said:


> Bought HP 2005ax!!!
> I found the temp of this laptop perfectly normal while gaming
> Hey guys do also had to adjust the gamma?


which game you played...i played arkham city with high settings ...within 5 minutes of gameplay cpu temp rises from 50C to 90C....

the drivers have crappy issues....AMD catalyst site have mentioned they will switchable graphics support in 12.8...i tried so many versions but none worked.....same problems as above...AMD site has given 12.6 beta may be thats the problem...finally i got this version 
Download AMD Catalyst 12.6 Software Suite Vista/7 64-bit | techPowerUp
i think this is the final 12.6 version...install was clean without any problems...and Vision became running again...installed this update for a week no problems yet ...arkham city runs good with dual graphics....only problem is core temp...after 30minutes of gameplay GPU 75C,CPU 85-90C, and idle 50C...


----------



## magnet (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Sam are there any more upgraded models coming soon.

I was almost getting this .Than i was shown samsung np 550p and i am completely blown by it.

Now i am saving extra and diverting my tablet budget for that lappy .

But the extinction of extended warranty is holding me back for few months and i can wait for much better model though i know both of them cant be compared.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Shoaibq said:


> Thanks Sam..
> 
> Here is wat has happened so far..
> 
> ...



i went to safe mode and simply did a system restore. everything was back to normal within minutes.



Shoaibq said:


> I read the release notes of 12.6 and it said
> "_The following notebooks are *not *compatible with this release:
> Switchable Graphics enabled notebooks_"
> So i think this driver is not for this laptop? how did some of the users use 12.6??



yup. thats means this laptop too i guess as one can switch from fGPU to dGPU.



Shoaibq said:


> After trying to install reinstall driver so many times Have i screwed up the windows registry?



just cleanup registry using CCleaner or so.



Shoaibq said:


> I tried to do system restore of the restore point which i had made..but its not restoring..giving some error.



from safe mode also?



MetalheadGautham said:


> At roughly 21k INR equivalent, an A6 based machine. Name ONE machine that's better at being an entry-level laptop with plenty of room for multitasking! Its the cheapest Quad Core



didn't check the price. yes at 21-22k its a real VFM laptop.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Its NOT overpriced for what it offers! 9-cell battery, 17.3" screen, 1600x900 screen resolution, A10, 6GB RAM, 750GB HDD - this is really VFM for offering all this! And its MEANT to be huge. Its a desktop replacement that'll be great for games and watching movies as well as doing lots of document editing and coding work.



notebookcheck reviewed it with 6-cell battery i guess and gave it poor rating. actually for anyone that want to game, GPU won't be sufficient.



MetalheadGautham said:


> From mobility perspective, I need a 13.3" ultrabook with A10, no dGPU and a 9-cell or 12-cell battery. But sadly none spotted yet.



don't expect these kind of specs though Asus always had surprised us with some odd but really matching configs.



MetalheadGautham said:


> You on a 6-cell battery ? And did you disable the discrete GPU by any chance ?



yup. 6-cell 47Whr battery. switching between high performance and power saving but on HP it was offering just 1hr ~39min backup i.e. dual GPU on or 7670M on.



magnet said:


> Sam are there any more upgraded models coming soon.
> 
> I was almost getting this .Than i was shown samsung np 550p and i am completely blown by it.



550p have a small problem. the 90W power brick is not sufficient. that kind of hardware require more power and many have said about throttling when gamed. i'll link to the thread soon. not a big issue but Samsung should address it soon.


----------



## magnet (Aug 6, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> 550p have a small problem. the 90W power brick is not sufficient. that kind of hardware require more power and many have said about throttling when gamed. i'll link to the thread soon. not a big issue but Samsung should address it soon.



You mean to say the battery or the power charger?

Also if its the charger cant one use a third party high wattage charger  for a lappy?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



magnet said:


> You mean to say the battery or the power charger?



charger.



magnet said:


> Also if its the charger cant one use a third party high wattage charger  for a lappy?



one can but how safe it is i don't know.

played Burnout Paradise and Skydrift for 2hr with dual GPU on in high performance mode (2.3Ghz constant).


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/azB4O.jpg


this is the end result. The left arm rest gets really heated up but all other part stays cool. Also fan does blow out hot air efficiently. Room temperature was 30-35 and no cooling pad or anything was there. game was maxed out and no slowdown whatsoever.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I got this Awesome laptop from flipkart on 25th july and 
i must say this is awesome!!! now i am playing Skyrim, Played Max Pyne with
medium settings graphics are good and Temp is also normal without cooling pad.
This is great.


----------



## duke123 (Aug 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



nikku_hot123 said:


> I got this Awesome laptop from flipkart on 25th july and
> i must say this is awesome!!! now i am playing Skyrim, Played Max Pyne with
> medium settings graphics are good and Temp is also normal without cooling pad.
> This is great.



can you play arkham city ...whenever i play temperature reaches 90+


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am gonna purchase it so wait for few days for the report.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

tested my friends laptop in games. here is what i found:
AMD Trinity (Mobile) performance analysis


----------



## zacfx05 (Aug 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi all trinity members , also bought ths little black beauty for 32700rs, first impression awesome, i have seen a brown version in a shop, it has more sparkling effect on the body i guess. as most of the issues have already been asked and addressed, nothing more to ask 

 askbol and GG did a wonderfull job with the review . sam made it more beautiful once he combined these threads ans made acoomon lounge for hp g6 2005ax owners , currently registering for redemption offer


----------



## aswinarjun99 (Aug 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi all,
I bought this machine 1 week before. Since the Pre installed OS was worth nothing, immediately switched to Win 7 ultimate 64 bit..
Going good till now...
Tested the following games and running conditions..
Arkham assylum - high settings -- smooth
Dirt 3 - medium settings - smooth
NFS HP - high settings - smooth
AC Revelations - Med settings - smooth..
Sorry that i didnt went for the FPS in each game..

Everything is fine, updated the catalyst driver to 12.6 from the link given in this forum...
But the startup seems a bit laggy... and 2 times the screen went blank.. restarting solved the issue..

help needed about Linux: which distro is compatible with this trinity processor... i found that only kernel 3.4 and above is compatible with this new processors...
if anybody is using any distros of linux, please share their  view...


----------



## duke123 (Aug 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



aswinarjun99 said:


> Hi all,
> I bought this machine 1 week before. Since the Pre installed OS was worth nothing, immediately switched to Win 7 ultimate 64 bit..
> Going good till now...
> Tested the following games and running conditions..
> ...



I installed latest ubuntu 12.04LTS desktop version...working fine along side windows...


----------



## Shoaibq (Aug 8, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> i went to safe mode and simply did a system restore. everything was back to normal within minutes.
> 
> 
> yup. thats means this laptop too i guess as one can switch from fGPU to dGPU.



Then howcome some other users are able to install it?



Sam said:


> just cleanup registry using CCleaner or so.



Ok i will do that.



Sam said:


> from safe mode also?


didnt think of that...I didnt try restore in safe mode..

Everything seems to be running fine now..do i need to do a restore or back to factory settings?


----------



## ronny22 (Aug 8, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Got this laptop yesterday... 

No heating issue with the laptop...

just wanted to ask if anyone is experiencing change in brightness after switching between different tabs or applications..


----------



## Dragosam (Aug 8, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys am planning to buy a laptop but am confused if I should wait for asus k series A10 models or buy Hp g6 ?


----------



## payne98765 (Aug 8, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

First of all, Thanks to all of you for maintaining such a nice and informative thread about this laptop.

I have read each and every post in this thread & I'm now sure that this is complete VFM for gaming.

But I've got a one very big concern regarding the temperature of this laptop.Everyone has confirmed  that temperature raises to 90 degree while gaming. This seems very high though. Won't this high temperature reduce the life of this laptop drastically? I'm going to buy my first laptop and this is the biggest doubt in my mind.

So kindly share your experience and knowledge on this matter


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



zacfx05 said:


> hi all trinity members , also bought ths little black beauty for 32700rs, first impression awesome, i have seen a brown version in a shop, it has more sparkling effect on the body i guess. as most of the issues have already been asked and addressed, nothing more to ask



brown? 



Shoaibq said:


> Then howcome some other users are able to install it?



no idea 



Shoaibq said:


> Everything seems to be running fine now..do i need to do a restore or back to factory settings?



if everything works normally then no need to restore again.



ronny22 said:


> just wanted to ask if anyone is experiencing change in brightness after switching between different tabs or applications..



yup. There is a setting in AMD CCC about auto brightness adjust. try ticking it off. also this change in brightness arises when the brightness is set at 50% or higher.



Dragosam said:


> Guys am planning to buy a laptop but am confused if I should wait for asus k series A10 models or buy Hp g6 ?



if you can wait, A10 should cost 35-36k or maybe more at launch.



payne98765 said:


> But I've got a one very big concern regarding the temperature of this laptop.Everyone has confirmed  that temperature raises to 90 degree while gaming. This seems very high though. Won't this high temperature reduce the life of this laptop drastically? I'm going to buy my first laptop and this is the biggest doubt in my mind.



if you game on any laptop, temperatures will touch 90 or even 100. you can't do anything about it other than getting yourself a cooling pad. But at least in this laptop even after heavy gaming, only left side heats up a badly with rest everything running exceptionally cool.


----------



## zacfx05 (Aug 9, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^ yup sam, first time went for inquiry i saw a brown one. it was kept for display. but i said i need the black one. iam also concerned with the temp (after reading your review) , anybody put some light about crossfire performance in dx11 games , right now dont have games to test. 

does gaming performance have a effect from win7 hb and win7 ultimate, it may be noob question but i saw many posts saying win7hb was not good so installed win7ultimate.

and finally those who bought from flipkart which model coolermaster cooler did they provided


----------



## LoneWanderer (Aug 9, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I dont think win7hb and ultimate will make any difference in gaming..i personally dont like Win7hb coz its missing the aero theme  (transparency) and bout the cooling pad..
this was the reply from Flipkart to my query.. Cooler Master Notepal D-Lite Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com


----------



## ronny22 (Aug 9, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> yup. There is a setting in AMD CCC about auto brightness adjust. try ticking it off. also this change in brightness arises when the brightness is set at 50% or higher.



thanks Buddy....
got it...


----------



## zacfx05 (Aug 9, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

thanks for the info lonewanderer............


----------



## droid5 (Aug 9, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hello guys. im getting this wonderful machine for 32,300 with an hp bag. is it overpriced or shud i go for it ? plz answer


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^ 32k is fair pricing. go for it. bargain a bit, maybe get it even cheaper.


----------



## droid5 (Aug 10, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^thanks for the reply sam. got it today, he was not ready to go down after 32,300 and was looking me like this . so i decided it to settle at it only.. did a lamination for 100rs , bought a philips headset.

i was looking forward to have a dual os in it ( xp ).wat are the things i need to know before doing that ? (i do have a recovery ). any problems faced by anyone ?

i tried crysis2 , had some compatibility issues.xp compatibility mode is not for windows home basic . or shud i  install windows 7 ultimate ?


----------



## zacfx05 (Aug 10, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

pheew...... i had serious issues with the techpowerup link 12.6 driver , that thing crashed my lappie i coudnt boot in i had to do system restore in safe mod, i wish amd release a stable driver soon.


----------



## aswinarjun99 (Aug 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi all,
had anybody tried the video settings in CCC??
I have ticked the demo mode option, but was not able to see any kind of splitscreen or video enhancements during playing...
Those who have tried , please share their exp,,,

Im using catalyst 12.6 driver and win7 Ultimate...


----------



## duke123 (Aug 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



zacfx05 said:


> pheew...... i had serious issues with the techpowerup link 12.6 driver , that thing crashed my lappie i coudnt boot in i had to do system restore in safe mod, i wish amd release a stable driver soon.



i tried so many versions and it was the only version that seemed to work...how come some users are able to update with techpowerup while others cant??


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



droid5 said:


> ^^thanks for the reply sam. got it today, he was not ready to go down after 32,300 and was looking me like this . so i decided it to settle at it only.. did a lamination for 100rs , bought a philips headset.



congrats. BTW laminated the lid or the screen? post a few pics want to check the lamination.



droid5 said:


> i was looking forward to have a dual os in it ( xp ).wat are the things i need to know before doing that ? (i do have a recovery ). any problems faced by anyone ?



Graphics driver is there and usually HDMI audio works so maybe audio driver will work too. but bluetooth, wifi, wtc mayn't work. And finding the exact driver is not easy. Though all drivers are given so you may try installing them.



droid5 said:


> i tried crysis2 , had some compatibility issues.xp compatibility mode is not for windows home basic . or shud i  install windows 7 ultimate ?



yup paid for the W7 license also (part of the whole deal). so better stick to whats given rather than installing ultimate.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



droid5 said:


> i tried crysis2 , had some compatibility issues.xp compatibility mode is not for windows home basic . or shud i  install windows 7 ultimate ?



Use the 15$ upgrade to Windows 8 Professional offer when Windows 8 launches. It'll have XP Compatibility mode most probably.


----------



## droid5 (Aug 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> congrats. BTW laminated the lid or the screen? post a few pics want to check the lamination.



Thanks Sam, laminated on both screen and lid. here are the pics 










> Graphics driver is there and usually HDMI audio works so maybe audio driver will work too. but bluetooth, wifi, wtc mayn't work. And finding the exact driver is not easy. Though all drivers are given so you may try installing them.
> 
> yup paid for the W7 license also (part of the whole deal). so better stick to whats given rather than installing ultimate.



seems a lil complicated so will sail with home basic only till the windows 8 comes as said by MetalheadGautham.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hey all, i got this lappy from flipkart 4 days back. 
what temps u get in gaming? 
and do we have to choose discreet gpu separately or it automatically gets into action during games?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hey all, i got this lappy from flipkart 4 days back.



this is the way you prepare for hostel 
congrats Jassy  damn i am the last one again. I am sure baba will grab it or something similar before i do just like he did when buying PC.

BTW still playing TF2?



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what temps u get in gaming?



gaming with Xfire on: 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/azB4O.jpg





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> and do we have to choose discreet gpu separately or it automatically gets into action during games?



check this link. I have explain how to configure games to use APU, GPU or CrossFire.



droid5 said:


> Thanks Sam, laminated on both screen and lid. here are the pics



looks even better that way, with lamination  any effect on screen brightness?


----------



## droid5 (Aug 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> looks even better that way, with lamination  any effect on screen brightness?


i used it with lamination only so can't say.. but i got no complaints., except the windows 7 home basic if it would have been free dos with even 1k less would be a superstar for me. downloading nfs run ,hope it works .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> this is the way you prepare for hostel
> congrats Jassy  damn i am the last one again. I am sure baba will grab it or something similar before i do just like he did when buying PC.
> 
> BTW still playing TF2?
> ...



grab it fasttttt, flipkart deal ^^
and i cant think of leaving tf2 XD

so is 90c fine?

and checking that link now.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 12, 2012)

droid5 said:


> downloading nfs run ,hope it works .



don't. crap game. absolutely boring and way to short.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> grab it fasttttt, flipkart deal ^^
> and i cant think of leaving tf2 XD



available locally for 32k but without cooling pad or extra warranty. moreover FK won't ship to my place 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> so is 90c fine?



most laptop heats up even more. and i guess 90 is processor temperature so its on the higher side but fine.


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Aug 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Bought this laptop for Rs. 35154 (in EMI installment).. In fact I'll get it tomorrow (with speaker, keyguard, cleansing agent, bag, tata photon +, a reebok shoe)
I'll move to delhi in 24hours (new sem of college).. I need to create a recovery disk and partition the drives. Since this is my very first lappy, any guidance regarding this will be helpful. Also any tips of what settings and changes I should do after receiving it.
I wont get a cooler & will be gaming a lot, so need to buy it. Noob question: whats the difference between a Rs.200 cooler and a Rs.900 one?


----------



## do2blehelix (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hey guys,
i just got this laptop some weeks ago...
thanks for the wonderful review....


just that i had a query...about the hard disk in this laptop.


i was supplied with a toshiba hard disk in the laptop
.....which gives transfer speeds from one partition to another around 11Mbps which is unexpected!. It starts around 30-35 and then falls.


for copying to and from a usb drive it averages speeds around 20Mbps !


i was hoping if somebody could provide benchmarks for the same and let me know if that is normal or do i have to get a replacement !! 


thanks in advance.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 14, 2012)

toshiba HDD are known to be slow. are you sure the package was not tempered with anyway cause in all other case its Seagate that got shipped.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@ forum friends,the reviews of this laptop:---> HP G6 2005AX - powered by Trinity,pouring in is quite making an impression and mark.
Are there any battery issues,which was plaguing HP two years before?

Still like @Sam and others, my preference and wait is for ASUS or (SAMSUNG - personal choice) with AMD A10 APU.

Patience is a virtue....


----------



## droid5 (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> don't. crap game. absolutely boring and way to short.
> 
> 
> 
> .


cancelled it, now doing resident evil operation raccoon city.

sam,at redemption registration page they ask for product serial no ,we have one serial no and product no at the box ,so we have to write serial no on the box right ?


----------



## ronny22 (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



do2blehelix said:


> hey guys,
> i just got this laptop some weeks ago...
> thanks for the wonderful review....
> 
> ...



I have got hitachi hdd,,,, i am now confused,, is hp installing different hdd in the same model of laptop...


----------



## suvajit (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

guys..... how much time will be taken by the hp redemption cell to sent acknowledgement e-mail of the receipt of my documents for 2nd & 3rd year extended warranty?
I have sent docs through DTDC on 6th aug and they have delivered it on 8th aug......till now no confirmation e-mail.....is anything wrong...what can i do?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



droid5 said:


> sam,at redemption registration page they ask for product serial no ,we have one serial no and product no at the box ,so we have to write serial no on the box right ?



i guess so but wait for someone who have applied for this offer to confirm.


----------



## duke123 (Aug 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



suvajit said:


> guys..... how much time will be taken by the hp redemption cell to sent acknowledgement e-mail of the receipt of my documents for 2nd & 3rd year extended warranty?
> I have sent docs through DTDC on 6th aug and they have delivered it on 8th aug......till now no confirmation e-mail.....is anything wrong...what can i do?



wait for a few more days...then try to contact them through mail...i received a confirmation after 3 days they got the doccuments


Dear Sir / Madam,

Redemption Code: xxxxxxx

Notebook or Desktop Serial Number: xxxxxxxxxx

This is with reference to your participation under HP Back to Campus offer, we would like to update that we have received your claim documents and the same are under validation. The Carepaq shall be dispatched post approval of the claim.

For any further query we request you to kindly send your email at notebook@solutions-intg.com

Thanks & regards,

HP Redemption Cell


----------



## suvajit (Aug 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> wait for a few more days...then try to contact them through mail...i received a confirmation after 3 days they got the doccuments
> 
> 
> Dear Sir / Madam,
> ...



thanks......


----------



## yogi007 (Aug 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



ronny22 said:


> thanks Buddy....
> got it...



Hi, How do I access the AMD CCC? Did not understand how to fix the problem of the changing brightness everytime I switch between tabs/ windows etc. did not find where to tick off the auto brightness feature. would be helpful if you can share how you fixed it. thank you.


----------



## LoneWanderer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



suvajit said:


> guys..... how much time will be taken by the hp redemption cell to sent acknowledgement e-mail of the receipt of my documents for 2nd & 3rd year extended warranty?
> I have sent docs through DTDC on 6th aug and they have delivered it on 8th aug......till now no confirmation e-mail.....is anything wrong...what can i do?



I havnt received any confirmation yet as well..sent the docs via speed post..delivered on 11th Aug..but no reply till date..i've sent an e-mail to notebook@solutions-intg.com regarding this...no reply yet..


----------



## Shoaibq (Aug 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



suvajit said:


> guys..... how much time will be taken by the hp redemption cell to sent acknowledgement e-mail of the receipt of my documents for 2nd & 3rd year extended warranty?
> I have sent docs through DTDC on 6th aug and they have delivered it on 8th aug......till now no confirmation e-mail.....is anything wrong...what can i do?



U will get confirmation by 20th..if not already recieved..




LoneWanderer said:


> I havnt received any confirmation yet as well..sent the docs via speed post..delivered on 11th Aug..but no reply till date..i've sent an e-mail to notebook@solutions-intg.com regarding this...no reply yet..



Its clearly mentioned they will send confirmation after 7 working days..U will get it by 22~23rd..assuming they recieved it by 13th..


----------



## LoneWanderer (Aug 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@Shoaibq

But in the email they sent after registration, they had mentioned "within 2 days" ..

" On receipt of your claim documents, an acknowledgement will be sent to your registered email id/mobile number *within 2 working days *from the time/date of receipt of your claim documents and the a digital Carepack certificate will be issued and sent to your registered email ID within 30 days of approval of claim."


----------



## ronny22 (Aug 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



yogi007 said:


> Hi, How do I access the AMD CCC? Did not understand how to fix the problem of the changing brightness everytime I switch between tabs/ windows etc. did not find where to tick off the auto brightness feature. would be helpful if you can share how you fixed it. thank you.



Sorry for late reply.
The option is called vari-bright.


----------



## suvajit (Aug 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



LoneWanderer said:


> I havnt received any confirmation yet as well..sent the docs via speed post..delivered on 11th Aug..but no reply till date..i've sent an e-mail to notebook@solutions-intg.com regarding this...no reply yet..



Finally I have got the acknowledgement e-mail today. My docs were delivered on 8th aug. So u should get it by 20-21st aug........


----------



## zacfx05 (Aug 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



suvajit said:


> Finally I have got the acknowledgement e-mail today. My docs were delivered on 8th aug. So u should get it by 20-21st aug........


guys i too sent for warranty extend offer through ems on 9th; how did you people knewiot was delivered on the dates you have mentioned above?????


----------



## LoneWanderer (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



suvajit said:


> Finally I have got the acknowledgement e-mail today. My docs were delivered on 8th aug. So u should get it by 20-21st aug........



k good  ..was gettin a lil suspicious..hope i get it soon too..



zacfx05 said:


> guys i too sent for warranty extend offer through ems on 9th; how did you people knewiot was delivered on the dates you have mentioned above?????



EMS Speed Post tracking.. India Post | Tools | Track Consignments ..the tracking number is mentioned on the receipt..at the top


----------



## magnet (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Till when an one get extended warranty?

Mean if i buy tomorrow will be eligible to go for extended warranty?


----------



## antisocialbratt (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I had to do a clean install on my GF's lappy cuz she forgot her password 
Now i need to download all the drivers as hp didnt gave any driver disc. Can anyone post the list of drivers i need to download? There are tons of different drivers on hp website for the same laptop component but with different manufacturers name. I can download all of them and try till one of them works but that is gonna waste a lot of bandwidth and time. So please help me.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

first try the display driver from here: AMD Catalyst Drivers 12.8 and rest i think will be pretty much same except for USB driver.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

which wireless driver to choose? there are a lot of manufacturers

Now I'm facing a weird problem. After installing the 12.8 drivers. The Fan is constantly on in maximum speed mode. Its like a hair dryer. Really distracting to work on laptop cuz fan makes so much noise. This is when I'm doing nothing heavy on the laptop. Just browsing. This was not the case before the clean install of windows. Any help would be great.

sometimes the fan turns itself off for a few seconds and then turns on. It is doing this again and again.  frigging annoying.


----------



## suvajit (Aug 19, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

while playing mafia II in high settings with phys x off the proc temp reaches 90 deg & cod MW it shows 85 deg.......are these temps normal.....will it damage the motherboard? I am not using a cooler pad.......


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

it is fine. all laptops heats up to that temperature. you have have heard about laptops with their motherboards getting burnt, usually they gets heated to 110+ or the vents get blocked hence shooting temp up and frying the board.


----------



## suvajit (Aug 19, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> it is fine. all laptops heats up to that temperature. you have have heard about laptops with their motherboards getting burnt, usually they gets heated to 110+ or the vents get blocked hence shooting temp up and frying the board.


thanks sam......surprisingly  I have changed to a relatively cooler room & the temps goes to max 63 deg.....I think my previous room is the culprit......


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



suvajit said:


> thanks sam......surprisingly  I have changed to a relatively cooler room & the temps goes to max 63 deg.....I think my previous room is the culprit......



63? for the same game? looks impossible. maximum drop should be 2-3 not 25-28. well, were you gaming on the APU with discrete graphics off? this is the only way one can get 6Xdegree temp while gaming.


----------



## swarupsengupta2007 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX Need Assistance !!*

first of all, hello, i am a new proud owner of this amazing laptop, and so far has been satisfied with its performance immensely.




meetajaykumar.93 said:


> Hey people.. I bought HP g6 2005ax 2 weeks. Must say i very good laptop..
> Windows experience index shown below shows the performance of this awesome laptop.
> 
> CPU                - 6.7
> ...




Although i still haven't managed to get those WEI, but i do have seen the CPU hit a max core frequency of 2.82 Ghz 

*www.dropbox.com/s/tr70dniy7v5lygw/cpuz-max cpu.png

check the url ...


----------



## suvajit (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> 63? for the same game? looks impossible. maximum drop should be 2-3 not 25-28. well, were you gaming on the APU with discrete graphics off? this is the only way one can get 6Xdegree temp while gaming.



not sure whether I was playing only with the APU or not.......but yes got those temps while playing on battery........


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



suvajit said:


> not sure whether I was playing only with the APU or not.......but yes got those temps while playing on battery........



then dGPU is off unless you have tweaked or changed setting in CCC. i doubt there is any laptop that can run game at high details easily keeping temperature at 60.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

somebody choose the best one among these

HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop AMD A8 Quad Core/4GB/500GB/Win 7 HB/1GB Graphics vs Samsung Series 3 Laptop vs Acer Aspire V3-551G Laptop APU Quad Core A8/4GB/500GB/Win7 HB/2.5GB Graphics (NX.M0FSI.004): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^ best in terms of VFM or looks? look wise, its samsung. VFM its HP. Maybe more battery backup in Samsung.
BTW for you?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> ^^ best in terms of VFM or looks? look wise, its samsung. VFM its HP. Maybe more battery backup in Samsung.
> BTW for you?



yea...I'm looking for VFM+battery combo
its for me
will be using it for coding, gaming and stuff


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

buy the HP. I don't know how the Acer looks and infact for the first time seen such a glossy Acer laptop. Samsung is overpriced like hell when HP can be had for 32k with bag.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> buy the HP. I don't know how the Acer looks and infact for the first time seen such a glossy Acer laptop. Samsung is overpriced like hell when HP can be had for 32k with bag.


yea
plus HP is also providing that cooler master cooling pad
the only let down is 3hr battery backup

on the other hand 
Samsung --> 5 hrs
Acer--> 6 hrs


----------



## swarupsengupta2007 (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Piyush said:


> yea
> plus HP is also providing that cooler master cooling pad
> the only let down is 3hr battery backup
> 
> ...




Are you sure about this ... cause i have spent 4+ hours on this battery and still 28% was left ... i watched 2 episodes, chatted on fb, completed one office document on word, listened to 10 so songs ... when i decided to plug in the laptop ..


----------



## mooon (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Bought this laptop today only locally. Price Rs 34k. They say the price have increased around Rs 400 . Got only bag and a mouse. and Xbox 360 controller at Rs 1350. 

@piyush...is HP really giving cooling pad with it???


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Piyush said:


> yea
> plus HP is also providing that cooler master cooling pad
> the only let down is 3hr battery backup



better to buy it locally and then decide if you need a cooling pad. total should be less than flipkart. Also that way the shopkeeper may partition the HDD.



Piyush said:


> on the other hand
> Samsung --> 5 hrs
> Acer--> 6 hrs



don't believe in flipkarts no. I bet Acer laptop will never offer 6hr battery though possible in case of Samsung. i have used the laptop and battery backup is 2hr only if you max out brightness or play game else 4hr or more (if you underclock the processor).



mooon said:


> @piyush...is HP really giving cooling pad with it???



no. its an offer by flipkart. thats why asking almost 2k more.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

so what will be the expected value that I may get when buying locally?

and also what about the rumor that this laptop heats up pretty fast
specially  WASD side when playing games


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

my friend bought it for 32.4k a month back (the unit i reviewed). Another shop was giving it for 33k 2months ago with many crap items. haven't visited the shop since then so no idea if there is any change in street price. Can try HP world but they'll ask a premium and offer you nothing. 32-32.5k is the expected price with bag.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> my friend bought it for 32.4k a month back (the unit i reviewed). Another shop was giving it for 33k 2months ago with many crap items. haven't visited the shop since then so no idea if there is any change in street price. Can try HP world but they'll ask a premium and offer you nothing. 32-32.5k is the expected price with bag.



and what about this thing?



> what about the rumor that this laptop heats up pretty fast
> specially WASD side when playing games


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

true. the left side palm rest gets really hot if you play some demanding game (if discrete GPU is on). I felt it cause i use WASD key combos. But thats the only part to heat up so using arrow keys will fix it but that may spoil gaming fun. keyboard never felt warm irrespective of game or not.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> true. the left side palm rest gets really hot if you play some demanding game (if discrete GPU is on). I felt it cause i use WASD key combos. But thats the only part to heat up so using arrow keys will fix it but that may spoil gaming fun. keyboard never felt warm irrespective of game or not.



hmm..
one of my friend countered it via USB keyboard
but I may not go that far....will play for 1 hr periods


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Piyush said:


> one of my friend countered it via USB keyboard



nice idea 



Piyush said:


> but I may not go that far....will play for 1 hr periods



no use. as soon as the discrete GPU kicks in, temperature shoots up. But using arrow keys or some other keys at the middle fixed it. When gaming on APU, laptop remains within manageable temperature but that also means you can't max out on any modern game.


----------



## mooon (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

is partitioning hard drives really complicated?? I m thinking of doing it by myself. can anyone help me??


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mooon said:


> is partitioning hard drives really complicated?? I m thinking of doing it by myself. can anyone help me??



use GParted software
burn it on a CD
boot it via GParted disk

manage your partitions via easy GUI


----------



## zacfx05 (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Piyush said:


> yea
> plus HP is also providing that cooler master cooling pad
> the only let down is 3hr battery backup
> 
> ...



iam getting more than 4hrs..in normal brightness....

if you run in power saver mode + reduce brightness to the minimum+ disable dual graphics will give you much better backup( wireless on ) ths will be usefull in criical situation it will be above 5 hr definitly check ths and post back


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



zacfx05 said:


> iam getting more than 4hrs..in normal brightness....
> 
> if you run in power saver mode + reduce brightness to the minimum+ disable dual graphics will give you much better backup( wireless on ) ths will be usefull in criical situation it will be above 5 hr definitly check ths and post back



thanks for the feedback 
I havent bought this yet
was asking the feedbacks from various end users
looks like this is the deal


----------



## luv_u_shark (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi i went to dealer in Hyderabad and the shop fellow has quoted 33k which includes additional warranty ,cooler pad, laptop bag and mouse.Is this deal good.Please tell me

Hi all i have another query and it is regarding Hard disk partition in Hp laptop as recenty i took Hp envy ultrabook and cld not partition as hp already has HP tools and system partition so cannot make another partition .So is it same with HP G6 2005ax as i would like to purchase and make partition in it.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 21, 2012)

zacfx05 said:


> iam getting more than 4hrs..in normal brightness....
> 
> if you run in power saver mode + reduce brightness to the minimum+ disable dual graphics will give you much better backup( wireless on ) ths will be usefull in criical situation it will be above 5 hr definitly check ths and post back



it shows 7.Xhr remaining if you turn off wifi, lowest brightness, dual GPU off, proccy underclocked at 89-92% battery. Maybe actual backup will be around 6hrs only but still thats more than enough.



luv_u_shark said:


> Hi i went to dealer in Hyderabad and the shop fellow has quoted 33k which includes additional warranty ,cooler pad, laptop bag and mouse.Is this deal good.Please tell me



yes and i doubt the cooler will nothing but a cheap 200 bucks zebronics pad that doesn't do any cooling.



luv_u_shark said:


> Hi all i have another query and it is regarding Hard disk partition in Hp laptop as recenty i took Hp envy ultrabook and cld not partition as hp already has HP tools and system partition so cannot make another partition .So is it same with HP G6 2005ax as i would like to purchase and make partition in it.



you'll have to use 3rd party tools to do the partition. read piyush post above.


----------



## mooon (Aug 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

thanks for putting me in the list Sam ...

bdw, I didn't got any card reader. They don't give card reader with it or what??

and what about the extended warranty? Can I still avail it??


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

guys, i recommended this laptop for my cousin, he bought thru flipkart, but today when i visit the product page, the 'FREE 1 YEAR EXTENDED WARRANTY' is not listed under the offers.
Just want to know how to register the laptop for the extended warranty (free), last time there were HP links given in flipkart reg it.
he ordered the laptop on monday (20-august).
laptops are compulsory in his college (SSN)


----------



## duke123 (Aug 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



s18000rpm said:


> guys, i recommended this laptop for my cousin, he bought thru flipkart, but today when i visit the product page, the 'FREE 1 YEAR EXTENDED WARRANTY' is not listed under the offers.
> Just want to know how to register the laptop for the extended warranty (free), last time there were HP links given in flipkart reg it.
> he ordered the laptop on monday (20-august).
> laptops are compulsory in his college (SSN)



offer expired on august 15th


----------



## duke123 (Aug 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi guys i have updated to AMD Catalyst Driver 12.8....i downloaded from guru3d...WEI improved to 6.7 for desktop performance and 3d buissness with dual graphics enabled....some more performance improvement....
i used AMD Catalyst Mobility 12.8 Win 8 | Win 7 | Vista (64-bit)


----------



## zacfx05 (Aug 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> hi guys i have updated to AMD Catalyst Driver 12.8....i downloaded from guru3d...WEI improved to 6.7 for desktop performance and 3d buissness with dual graphics enabled....some more performance improvement....


its the amd catalyst 12.8 mobility right....?


----------



## duke123 (Aug 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



zacfx05 said:


> its the amd catalyst 12.8 mobility right....?



yes ...AMD Mobility Catalyst....hope it works for you...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> yes ...AMD Mobility Catalyst....hope it works for you...



can't we use the normal version of AMD Catalyst suite? maybe this explains the weird colour that occurred after updating friends laptop.


----------



## duke123 (Aug 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> can't we use the normal version of AMD Catalyst suite? maybe this explains the weird colour that occurred after updating friends laptop.


The AMD Catalyst Software suit didnt work for me...that was one of the many unsuccessful versions i tried...but my computer didnt crash...AMD vision control center stopped running...
if you visit the release notes page of AMD catalyst software suite 12.8,12.6 it is mentioned that 

The following notebooks are not compatible with this release:

    Any notebook launched after this driver release.
Switchable Graphics enabled notebooks.

while in 12.6 version its also mentioned
AMD Catalyst 12.6 does not support any Mobile APU. Support will be added in AMD Catalyst 12.8.
somehow i got lucky to install 12.6 version...maybe this means 12.8 will install without problems for all..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^ yes i read that. looks like double trouble for me. downloading the pc version and then the mobility version, though my laptop is still a month away.


----------



## aakash.mukherjee (Aug 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> nice idea
> 
> 
> 
> no use. as soon as the discrete GPU kicks in, temperature shoots up. But using arrow keys or some other keys at the middle fixed it. When gaming on APU, laptop remains within manageable temperature but that also means you can't max out on any modern game.



Hey i am really irritated by the dual graphics...pls tell me the way how to totally disable 7640g! i never will want 2 use it...i m willing to do any hacking/cracking/tweaking in any way but i only want to use 7670m...i m not a beginner so u cn suggest  little tough ways also... 
            Should I disable 7640g in device manager under control panel? will that help? becuz i dont think amd vison software is any helpful...
cheers,
aakash


----------



## mooon (Aug 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

even me I got Toshiba hard disks.  

is it good or not?? 

and did anyone got the multi card reader? I didn't got it. 

thank you..

even me I got Toshiba hard disks.  

is it good or not?? 

and did anyone got the multi card reader? I didn't got it. 

thank you..


----------



## duke123 (Aug 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

any one having hitachi hard disc....:


----------



## ronny22 (Aug 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> any one having hitachi hard disc....:


Ya i am having...


----------



## zacfx05 (Aug 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

thanks duke, i updated and still now no problems, first i updated the screen went blank i had to force shutdown , second time it installed correctly....


----------



## Shoaibq (Aug 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys are u still using NORTON or have u moved on?
Coz i m not finding any issues with norton yet..


----------



## davinder (Aug 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Shoaibq said:


> Guys are u still using NORTON or have u moved on?
> Coz i m not finding any issues with norton yet..




*//MOD EDIT*
removed comment


----------



## payne98765 (Aug 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Can you suggest me which cooling pad to buy for this laptop because I will be gaming on it frequently and everyone says that it heats up pretty fast.

My budget is around 1 - 2 K.


----------



## davinder (Aug 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



payne98765 said:


> Can you suggest me which cooling pad to buy for this laptop because I will be gaming on it frequently and everyone says that it heats up pretty fast.
> 
> My budget is around 1 - 2 K.



why spend so much on cooling pad r! IMO buy any Chinese cooling pad for 200-300 they work fine.
if you are brand conscious then buy.

Cooler Master Notepal D-Lite Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com


----------



## payne98765 (Aug 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



davinder said:


> why spend so much on cooling pad r! IMO buy any Chinese cooling pad for 200-300 they work fine.
> if you are brand conscious then buy.
> 
> Cooler Master Notepal D-Lite Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com




Whoa !!!  Will even chinese built cooling pads will be equally effective..  I had no idea about that.. 

Thank you for this advice..


----------



## aakash.mukherjee (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



Sam said:


> when desktop processors temperature touches 75. we say it is overheating. Under load 60 is usually normal in India where the room temperature is 30-35. But in case of laptop the overheating temp is 90+. Some laptops (like last gen Apple Macbook i think) will run at 100degree without any sign of slowing down or shutdown. *As told by GG the load temp is 68 when the room temperature is 45.* Yes a Intel laptop without any GPU will definitely run cooler but add a GPU and the laptop will touch new height.
> 
> If you can spend 40k, better wait for Asus to refresh their K53SM. Currently with SB & a 38k pricetag makes it look terribly overpriced when it a barebone laptop with slower GPU & a 2nd gen i5. no OS, no chiclet keyboard, no bag, etc.



Hey Sam since u hv used 2005ax cud u solve my doubt ?
Is 7670m (individually) in 2005ax as powerful as a regular 7670m in different laptops? or there are limitations as the 7670m in 2005ax is ideal for dual graphics?
This question rises in my mind as I have seen the benchmarks for 7670m in sites like notebookcheck.com & others and I thought it wud be a good gpu (before buying) but now I am observing quite a few of lags in gaming and* it doesnt seem like its 7670m*!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@davinder & duke123, FORUM RULES.


> ** No posts related to anything that can be considered illegal.*
> 
> Do not post/link to anything related to punishable hacking / warez / cracks / pornography, etc. Piracy, and anything related to it is not allowed on this forum. Exchange / sale of pirated software / music / games / movies, etc., is forbidden.



this time i am letting you both go, not next time.



aakash.mukherjee said:


> Hey Sam since u hv used 2005ax cud u solve my doubt ?
> Is 7670m (individually) in 2005ax as powerful as a regular 7670m in different laptops? or there are limitations as the 7670m in 2005ax is ideal for dual graphics?
> This question rises in my mind as I have seen the benchmarks for 7670m in sites like notebookcheck.com & others and I thought it wud be a good gpu (before buying) but now I am observing quite a few of lags in gaming and* it doesnt seem like its 7670m*!



7670M is same for all laptop. So yes it will perform same and not related to dual graphics.
maybe your laptop is not using the discrete GPU. many times (when in battery) you'll have to force the laptop to use the discrete GPU. i have played bulletstorm with almost everything max'd out and yet the game ran without a single lag when on discrete GPU but is almost unplayable on fusion GPU. check the Trinity performance analysis by me. i have given steps to force the use of 7670.

play the AMD CCC settings to get the best battery backup and best gaming performance. on default settings, this one doesn't offer even half of its potential.


----------



## aakash.mukherjee (Aug 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> @davinder & duke123, FORUM RULES.
> 
> 
> this time i am letting you both go, not next time.
> ...



Hey Sam ,just as you said, could you please tell me if I have done the correct thing...
I have turned dual graphics off, changed power option profile from 'HP balanced' to 'High Performance' & in amd ccc I hv put the app on high performance graphics processor!
Will I get the maximum of the computer performance( that goes for cpu as well as gpu) out of this setting? or am I missing something out; please do let me know.
thnx in advance,

Cheers,
aakash


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



aakash.mukherjee said:


> Hey Sam ,just as you said, could you please tell me if I have done the correct thing...
> I have turned dual graphics off, changed power option profile from 'HP balanced' to 'High Performance' & in amd ccc I hv put the app on high performance graphics processor!
> Will I get the maximum of the computer performance( that goes for cpu as well as gpu) out of this setting? or am I missing something out; please do let me know.
> thnx in advance,
> ...



you have done it right. you can check the same from CCC if processor is set to run at 1900 or capped at 1400. better do tinker a bit with these settings if you think you are not getting the best out of your laptop.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Pixelated movies?*

Does anybody else feel the movies come highly pixelated in this laptop? Also low res movies are unplayable? I downloaded lots of low-res movies in my earlier laptop and they played well. But in this laptop, they seem unplayable. The picture quality just sucks! 
Is it a problem with the drivers or the WIN 7 OS or the hardware?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

unplayable in what sense?
the laptop simply refuse to play the movie or the movie frames lags?

also which video player?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^my cousin also has same problem with videos (too much of pixelation) 
told him to test with HD trailers, same result, i got him install k-lite codec, vlc player & latest graphics driver (12.8).
pls share your AMD CCC settings here (or profiles).

He's in chennai & i'm at b'lore.


----------



## LoneWanderer (Aug 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Finnnnaaaalllyyyy they have sent me the acknowledgement mail regarding back to campus offer..today after 2 billion years(read 2 weeks )

   "This is with reference to your participation under HP Back to Campus offer, we would like to update that we have received your claim documents and the same areunder validation. The Carepaq shall be dispatched post approval of the claim."


And yes the screen does seem pixelated (played a couple of 720p)..but only if u look closely..otherwise its alright..but the sound quality is avg at best..i mean whateva happened to the bass??


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



s18000rpm said:


> ^my cousin also has same problem with videos (too much of pixelation)
> told him to test with HD trailers, same result, i got him install k-lite codec, vlc player & latest graphics driver (12.8).
> pls share your AMD CCC settings here (or profiles).
> 
> He's in chennai & i'm at b'lore.



may be Sam or others you have recently bought can help


----------



## RON28 (Aug 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



s18000rpm said:


> ^my cousin also has same problem with videos (too much of pixelation)
> told him to test with HD trailers, same result, i got him install k-lite codec, vlc player & latest graphics driver (12.8).
> pls share your AMD CCC settings here (or profiles).
> 
> He's in chennai & i'm at b'lore.


 
try to run all HD movies or videos with intel HD because AMD catalyst has some problem with it.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^ AMD APU and Intel HD 

someone try experiment with the different settings in the AMD CCC Video> Colour and Video>Quality settings.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

can you guys post your CCC settins (screen shot).
and does the laptop come with any power manager & Facial Recognition login? 
e.g, asus comes with Power4Gear & SmartLogon Facial Recognition Access (included in driver DVD) & has keyboard shortcuts (Fn + Space = power modes)

*i.imgur.com/YHtpy.png 
*i.imgur.com/4Y7h0.png

If HP doesnt have it, can you recommend something similar.

Keyboard shortcuts
*images.anandtech.com/doci/3730/asus-u30jc-07-keyboard3d.jpg


----------



## RON28 (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> ^ AMD APU and Intel HD
> 
> someone try experiment with the different settings in the AMD CCC Video> Colour and Video>Quality settings.



sorry


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hey guys, I have also bought a new HP G6 2005AX, but guys I am facing a lot of problem in partitioning my hard drive, it says something related to dynamic disk, can you guys please help me. If this issue has been discussed before can you please redirect me to it, else please tell me how to make partition of C drive (445 GB) so that I can install windows 8 in future.


----------



## vishal12 (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Is there any provision to keep the processor of G6 2005 AX at around 2.5 GHZ at all time? If so how?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^ go to AMD CCC and force the processor to run at 1.9Ghz by sliding max and min scale to 1.9Ghz. once turbo kicks in, it'll hit 2.3-2.5Ghz constant, not above that.


----------



## mooon (Aug 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys, can we install the latest amd catalyst driver 12.8 in this laptop (the release note says that it's incompatible with switchable graphics) ?? Some of you installed it right?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



s18000rpm said:


> ^my cousin also has same problem with videos (too much of pixelation)
> told him to test with HD trailers, same result, i got him install k-lite codec, vlc player & latest graphics driver (12.8).
> pls share your AMD CCC settings here (or profiles).



Hi,  here are some sceernshots of my amd quality video settings




Will these do?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

FK is offering the extended warranty again: *Offer is valid for all customer purchases made Upto 30th September 2012 *


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Ronnie012 said:


> Hi,  here are some sceernshots of my amd quality video settings
> 
> View attachment 6630View attachment 6631View attachment 6632
> 
> Will these do?


thanks man,
i'll forward these to my cousin.

btw, i use this screen capture s/w for taking pics of scrolling window/website.  hope you find it useful.
best part is, its free 
link: *www.ducklink.com/


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys, any help regarding the partition problem mentioned by me, in my above post?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^DONT CHANGE THE DRIVE TO DYNAMIC DISK.
If you do, you wont be able to install Windows 7/8 on it.


> Dynamic discs are only supported for:
> Windows Vista Business
> Windows Vista Enterprise
> Windows Vista Ultimate.
> ...


your HP comes with Home basic.

use this tutorial for resizing.
How To Resize Your Partitions with EASEUS Partition Manager


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



s18000rpm said:


> ^DONT CHANGE THE DRIVE TO DYNAMIC DISK.
> If you do, you wont be able to install Windows 7/8 on it.
> 
> your HP comes with Home basic.
> ...



What you have told me is a tutorial for just resizing your partition, my problem is something different. 

See this:

Anyway so I will go step by step here, first please make me solve this dynamic disk problem and then I will take care about changing C drive partition and keeping Recovery as well.

*i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv231/sam9953/NewPicture-4.jpg

This is how my Disk Management screen appears, I want that I should be able to create an extended partiton of my C drive (like the one i have created, 2GB) so that I can install a new OS and I also want that my HP recovery drive should remain untouched.

*i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv231/sam9953/NewPicture2-4.jpg
When I try to do something with the 2gb drive, it says the above mentioned.


If I click Yes then it says the above mentioned, so what should I do now.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Dynamic discs are not supported by Windows Home Basic

from the screenshot, you have 4 primary partitions, thats the max no. of partitions you can have.


> There are three types of partitions: *primary partitions, extended partitions and logical drives.* A disk may contain up to four primary partitions (only one of which can be active), or three primary partitions and one extended partition. In the extended partition, the user can create logical drives (i.e. "simulate" several smaller-sized hard drives).


Source
you must have got this error msg too
*"You cannot create a new volume in this unallocated space because the disk already contains maximum number of partitions."*

Go thru this tutorial - Partition / Extended : Logical Drives - Windows 7 Forums
Method 2 = your situation.


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Thanks a lot buddy, for giving me that link.

I was able to solve the problem without touching recovery partition.

I am now able to create extended partitions of my C drive, but I have two questions:
I hope nothing is different, now that my C drive is not a primary drive but a logical one. Does it make my computer a little slower? Because I am feeling a very slight lag.
Secondly will I be able to install windows 8 if I make another extension or partition of my C drive. Will windows 8 be installed in it? I mean I want a dual booting system, with windows 7 and 8 as well.
Thanks


----------



## Abhii1902 (Aug 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys m going to buy this laptop the only thing that is bothering me is the build quality of this laptop  I want to know it from u guys how is the build quality of this laptop????


----------



## bhupati (Aug 31, 2012)

It's decent for the price. But remember, In Pavilion G6 'G' stands for 'Glossy'


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2012)

Build quality is just fine but the lid's cover feels cheap.


----------



## mooon (Aug 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I want to avail for extended warranty... Can anyone give me the link??


----------



## duke123 (Aug 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mooon said:


> I want to avail for extended warranty... Can anyone give me the link??



Back to Campus


----------



## mooon (Aug 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> Back to Campus



Thanks!! By the way, where is the Serial number?? At the bottom, I see a sticker of Microsoft where there are two barcodes and some numbers. Which one is the Serial number??


----------



## duke123 (Aug 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mooon said:


> Thanks!! By the way, where is the Serial number?? At the bottom, I see a sticker of Microsoft where there are two barcodes and some numbers. Which one is the Serial number??



no no the sticker at the bottom is for microsoft windows seven..the serial number fo laptop is on cardboard box...you can also find the serial number mentioned in BIIOS,in HP support assistant may be also in the purchase invoice....cut the sticker from box that has the serial number and send it...


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Was anybody successful in getting the extended warranty, my time is gone, 2 weeks but still I want to know from you all.


----------



## mooon (Sep 1, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> no no the sticker at the bottom is for microsoft windows seven..the serial number fo laptop is on cardboard box...you can also find the serial number mentioned in BIIOS,in HP support assistant may be also in the purchase invoice....cut the sticker from box that has the serial number and send it...



this is what has happened to me.. I didn't got the cardboard box when I bought it. They gave me only the bag. DAMN!!! I will have to go and ask for it.


----------



## dhiman33 (Sep 1, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hello all, I bought this lappy today at capital electronics,kolkata in installment scheme..they took 13,200 as downpaymnt and 1800 per month for 12 months..a backpack,one keyboard and one headphone I could bargain..anyways..now pls include me in that list of proud owners of g6-2005ax!!  And another thing, do you know if hp is now offering free warranty extension?? What is the process of this?..I need to go to a site? Please let me know the process


----------



## duke123 (Sep 1, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dhiman33 said:


> Hello all, I bought this lappy today at capital electronics,kolkata in installment scheme..they took 13,200 as downpaymnt and 1800 per month for 12 months..a backpack,one keyboard and one headphone I could bargain..anyways..now pls include me in that list of proud owners of g6-2005ax!!  And another thing, do you know if hp is now offering free warranty extension?? What is the process of this?..I need to go to a site? Please let me know the process



go to this site everything is mentioned there....
Back to Campus


----------



## dhiman33 (Sep 1, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Thanks duke, I've just received the lappy but am totally confused over 2 things.. firstly, I can't find the model no. on it's body..just at one place it's written pavillion g6  no "2005ax"..then another BIG problem..it shows 4 gb RAM is installed,but only 3.5 gb is usable..  what is all this sh**?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 1, 2012)

HP doesn't like to flash it long model no all over the body like other manufacturers. Near the display G6 is written and thats it.
About missing 512MB ram, Radeon 7640G (APU graphics) requires memory so 512MB is allocated to it.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 1, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys for you all how long does the battery last?


----------



## duke123 (Sep 1, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dhiman33 said:


> Thanks duke, I've just received the lappy but am totally confused over 2 things.. firstly, I can't find the model no. on it's body..just at one place it's written pavillion g6  no "2005ax"..then another BIG problem..it shows 4 gb RAM is installed,but only 3.5 gb is usable..  what is all this sh**?



the model number is B3J80PA#ACJ...its displayed in bios and HP support assistant...and regarding memory see here


----------



## dhiman33 (Sep 1, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Ok thanks..  but does this non-availability or ram would decrease the performance? I mean should I disable integrated graphics or something like that to use that unavailable memory? When I would disable dual graphics and would use high performance mode to play games, would that memory still be unusable?  

P.S: It was awesome to see my name in that owner list of this lappy..


----------



## parth1993 (Sep 1, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I am new to this website . I will buy this laptop next week . I like to play games,i was wondering if i am buying the right one. I wanted to ask if this laptop can run battlefield 3,arkham city, mw3 etc. at medium or low settings.


----------



## duke123 (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



parth1993 said:


> I am new to this website . I will buy this laptop next week . I like to play games,i was wondering if i am buying the right one. I wanted to ask if this laptop can run battlefield 3,arkham city, mw3 etc. at medium or low settings.



i have tried arkham city runs with slight lag at these settings(extreme)..at medium settings it runs smoothly....but core temp will be around 90C...
*img692.imageshack.us/img692/1083/batmandx11disableddualg.jpg

*img42.imageshack.us/img42/1083/batmandx11disableddualg.jpg


----------



## parth1993 (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Can we switch between the gpu and ipu? Can we use 7670m separtely ?


----------



## mooon (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> i have tried arkham city runs with slight lag at these settings(extreme)..at medium settings it runs smoothly....but core temp will be around 90C...
> *img692.imageshack.us/img692/1083/batmandx11disableddualg.jpg
> 
> *img42.imageshack.us/img42/1083/batmandx11disableddualg.jpg



Even me, playing Batman Arkham City in high settings ....no lags....very smooth....but as said by Duke, CPU temp reaches 90 to 95C. I play for 2 hours and temp goes to 95 but never more then that.


----------



## duke123 (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

yes for me exact situation the temperature reaches 90 within 5 minutes of gameplay and fluctuates between 90-95C. the GPU temperature 75-80C..i played continuously for 3 hours but didnt experience any lags...for other low end games(counter strike 1.6,GTA San Andreas) CPU core is about  75C..but i am worried whether this is safe...will it fry the board...??


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



parth1993 said:


> Can we switch between the gpu and ipu? Can we use 7670m separtely ?



answer to both question is yes.


----------



## duke123 (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



parth1993 said:


> Can we switch between the gpu and ipu? Can we use 7670m separtely ?



yes..turn off dual Graphics and run game in high performance mode....i tried this with arkham city ..
earlier dual graphhics performance was better(almost double in benchmarks) compared to using only GPU...but after the driver update to 12.8 there is no performance difference ...same benchmarks for dual graphics enabled/disabled....earlier WEI was lower(6.1 and 6.4) when dual graphics was enabled but now its same 6.7 for graphics and aero  for dual graphics enabled/disabled..i am now experiencing negligible difference with switching..


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys, how do you know the temperature of the CPU or GPU? May I know? I have never been into gaming that is why don't know this.

@Sam please add my name to list of owners as well.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

missed that completely. added


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> missed that completely. added



haha, no trouble bud. After all we share the same name. 

BTW can you please answer my above asked question.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> Guys, how do you know the temperature of the CPU or GPU? May I know? I have never been into gaming that is why don't know this.



posted this pic sometime ago. *i.imgur.com/azB4O.jpg this clearly shows that while the GPU remains cool, the laptops heats up and as at that time Trinity was not supported by HWMonitor so the processor readings are missing but i found something. Go to the 550P review at review section, there a similar screenshot is posted of HWMonitor which shows the laptop temperature and processor temperature to be same. So i guess, 90 is proccy temperature or sensor that is placed near the processor.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^thanks for this


----------



## GuitarMan (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi Guys. I am also looking for an A8 processor lappy. The G6 looks good to me, specs are great. Any idea where can I get a good deal in Mumbai or Navi Mumbai?


----------



## dhiman33 (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi all, I am facing problem installing drivers..please tell me what will be the drivers for this harware id's 

i) USB controller- PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_7812&SUBSYS_184A103C&REV_03

II)SMBus controller- PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_780B&SUBSYS_184A103C&REV14

iii)PCI device - PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_5229&SUBSYS_184A103C&REV01

iv) Unknown device - ACPI\HPQ0004

  

Ok I've found all the drivers now..  ..but one more thing guys..that extended warranty page says one year extension is free but in the instructions it says to send a cheque of some amount below rs 2000..then it's not actually free is it?


----------



## mooon (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dhiman33 said:


> Ok I've found all the drivers now..  ..but one more thing guys..that extended warranty page says one year extension is free but in the instructions it says to send a cheque of some amount below rs 2000..then it's not actually free is it?



The one year extended warranty is for free.


----------



## anshul_sood (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@Sam please add my name to list of owners as well.


----------



## mooon (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> yes for me exact situation the temperature reaches 90 within 5 minutes of gameplay and fluctuates between 90-95C. the GPU temperature 75-80C..i played continuously for 3 hours but didnt experience any lags...for other low end games(counter strike 1.6,GTA San Andreas) CPU core is about  75C..but i am worried whether this is safe...will it fry the board...??



Same question here!!! I stay in a very cold place (Shillong) but still the CPU temp is always 95C while playing . Wondering if there is any way to reduce the temp. :-/


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mooon said:


> Same question here!!! I stay in a very cold place (Shillong) but still the CPU temp is always 95C while playing . Wondering if there is any way to reduce the temp. :-/



I believe the simple answer would be to use cooling pad.


----------



## shar_yogi (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@sam please add my name to the owner's list


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hello guys.
I bought this machine 2 months ago for Rs35,000 with 1 year warranty. No CD/DVDs supplied.One mouse and Bag. Bought from Dimapur,Nagaland so it was expensive.
My experience so far.
Pretty good for certain games. I played Assasins Creed Brotherhood and the performance is pretty bad. Like choppy framerates. my PC with HD 4670 runs smoother.Other than that COD MW3 ran good but i faced framerate hiccups,like occasional drop in frame rate, whether i played at high settings or low VGA resolution settings. Gaming get really hot and i cant play for more than 3-4 hours cuz it gets scarily hot. On battery i can game for maximum 90 to 100 mins. Dunno how people manage 4 hours gaming on battery.
My laptop is always at the HP Recommended settings.
In short, i am pretty unsatisfied with the gaming performance and overall battery stamina
I have one big problem.
 I set Warcraft 3 in power saving mode from Catalyst Control Center. But still the laptop gets hot when i play this game. I wish it could display all the apps that are on Power Saving mode,as it only shows the last 3 recent apps.  Sometimes i doubt whether Warcraft 3 is in Power Saving mode,
Another curiosity...when i open HWinFO64, under Video Adapter i see only the 7640 graphics listed
And cant i go higher than 1900Mhz?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Being the ONLY true quad core around 30-35k, a lot of people I know are buying it 

A couple of questions on behalf of a friend: Does HP also have 3-years extended warranty plan (or longer) ? And how is linux support for Trinity's switchable graphics and crossfirex ?


----------



## ico (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^ Linux support for any and every switchable graphics sucks. Whether AMD or nVidia.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Does atleast crossfire work properly with trinity on Linux ?

And does the BIOS have inbuilt option to select output GPU (manual switchable graphics by rebooting )


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Recovery disks gone Kaput*

I made a Big mistake of purchasing some cheaper quality  disks from Moser Baer(costing 15rs each) for using as recovery disks. Today I checked them, and due to humidity or other factors, 3 of the 5 recovery dvd's got destroyed. They have become corrupt and unreadable on my dvd rw. 

Now I'm in a dilemma. HP gives permission for only one set of recovery disks. Is there any means to create another set of recovery disks?


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Recovery disks gone Kaput*



Ronnie012 said:


> I made a Big mistake of purchasing some cheaper quality  disks from Moser Baer(costing 15rs each) for using as recovery disks. Today I checked them, and due to humidity or other factors, 3 of the 5 recovery dvd's got destroyed. They have become corrupt and unreadable on my dvd rw.
> 
> Now I'm in a dilemma. HP gives permission for only one set of recovery disks. Is there any means to create another set of recovery disks?



This seriously is one big trouble, I too wished that we could create the recovery disks as many time as we wanted. Incase anybody does find a solution to this, please tell me as well.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2012)

isn't it possible to create image of the recovery discs? or the hp recovery software create iso image directly rather than writing to a disc?


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> isn't it possible to create image of the recovery discs? or the hp recovery software create iso image directly rather than writing to a disc?


I suppose yes, making iso files of the recovery disks is also possible, but somebody will have to confirm. 

Another method which I think might be possible is that we restore our system to the factory settings using the recovery software and then make another batch of recovery disks, do you think this is possible?


----------



## sagarsoni (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

By reading the review of this laptop I am getting excited to buy it. I am a 14 year kid. I googled Cheap Gaming Laptops and I saw this. I will buy it today evening. As this will be my first laptop, I have some questions:

What`s about Windows 7 Home Basic? Can Windows 7 Home Basic run every game? or there is difference in Windows 7 Other Editions about game compatibility?
How many partitions are there when we first time start laptop? If my windows got virus, what will i do? Can I restore orignal windows? I searched it and found thar there will be a restore partition. Will restoring format my games and movies? 

Please reply as soon as posible. I am going to buy this today. I think this laptop will run almost every game. M I right?


----------



## bhupati (Sep 3, 2012)

*HP Recovery Manager Trick*



sam9953 said:


> This seriously is one big trouble, I too wished that we could create the recovery disks as many time as we wanted.





Sam said:


> isn't it possible to create image of the recovery discs? or the hp recovery software create iso image directly rather than writing to a disc?



I have made this thread to solve your problems 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...set-recovery-disc-iso-format.html#post1742549

@Sam you can move the thread to appropriate section if needed


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sagarsoni said:


> By reading the review of this laptop I am getting excited to buy it. I am a 14 year kid. I googled Cheap Gaming Laptops and I saw this. I will buy it today evening. As this will be my first laptop, I have some questions:
> 
> What`s about Windows 7 Home Basic? Can Windows 7 Home Basic run every game? or there is difference in Windows 7 Other Editions about game compatibility?



No issues.



> How many partitions are there when we first time start laptop? If my windows got virus, what will i do? Can I restore orignal windows? I searched it and found thar there will be a restore partition. Will restoring format my games and movies?



If you get a virus, scan with any updated anti virus such as Avast or ESET. And yes you can restore using restore partition. It won't format your other partitions until you select the option to do.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: HP Recovery Manager Trick*



bhupati said:


> I have made this thread to solve your problems
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...set-recovery-disc-iso-format.html#post1742549
> 
> @Sam you can move the thread to appropriate section if needed



Right now, I don't have time but some time later I will read your tutorial and then give my feedback, thanks anyway for this.



sagarsoni said:


> By reading the review of this laptop I am getting excited to buy it. I am a 14 year kid. I googled Cheap Gaming Laptops and I saw this. I will buy it today evening. As this will be my first laptop, I have some questions:
> 
> What`s about Windows 7 Home Basic? Can Windows 7 Home Basic run every game? or there is difference in Windows 7 Other Editions about game compatibility?
> How many partitions are there when we first time start laptop? If my windows got virus, what will i do? Can I restore orignal windows? I searched it and found thar there will be a restore partition. Will restoring format my games and movies?
> ...



Sagar, if you are in Delhi tell me, infact just check your PM, I will clear all your doubts about this laptop.


----------



## LoneWanderer (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

today I transfered a few movies from a USB 3.0 pendrive to my lappy via 3.0 USB port..strangely the speed was only 50mbps??..shouldn't it be waaay more than that??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



LoneWanderer said:


> today I transfered a few movies from a USB 3.0 pendrive to my lappy via 3.0 USB port..strangely the speed was only 50mbps??..shouldn't it be waaay more than that??



Yes, it should be around 80MB/s.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

i get ~50MB/s in my PC and on laptop it starts from 100 but halfway gets down to 6X MB/s. was transferring files from external HDD from PC/Laptop. I guess it depends on the USB drive as well as the drivers.


----------



## magnet (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Sam you bought this lappy?when?i thought you waiting for windows 8 launch and models which will launch along with it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> i get ~50MB/s in my PC and on laptop it starts from 100 but halfway gets down to 6X MB/s. was transferring files from external HDD from PC/Laptop. I guess it depends on the USB drive as well as the drivers.



I used to get ~8xMB/s (starting from 100) on my WD my elements on my laptop.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



magnet said:


> Sam you bought this lappy?when?i thought you waiting for windows 8 launch and models which will launch along with it.



nope. when i tested friends laptop, also check the USB 3.0 performance. i'll get it before W8 gets launched. hate playing the waiting game.


----------



## magnet (Sep 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> nope. when i tested friends laptop, also check the USB 3.0 performance. i'll get it before W8 gets launched. hate playing the waiting game.



Even i am tired now i feel i get this and settle for 2 years rather than going for i7 model of sammy and cribbing when any model launches late in diwali.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys tell me one thing, if we compare the processor of this model then who can it be compared to against the Intel processors, i.e i3, i5 or i7?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2012)

performance wise beats i3 or performs same. gets beaten by i5. though will be nice to test a turbo'd A8 (~2.5Ghz) against i5. i am sure A8 can't beat i5 but may perform really close to 2nd gen i5 models. 



magnet said:


> Even i am tired now i feel i get this and settle for 2 years rather than going for i7 model of sammy and cribbing when any model launches late in diwali.



but it is best and i doubt other manufacturers will take the same route. samsung margin of profit in that model is extremely slim. other manufacturers will be happy to offer a 4GB GT630 instead.
Its more like they want to show the world what they can deliver under 50k so their lowend models get more hits.


----------



## duke123 (Sep 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

If compared to Intels Core-i3-series, the A8-4500M offers less performance in most cases..
source

doesnt that mean A8 < i3


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

check anandtech's benchmark. they show the real deal unlike notebookcheck.
AMD Trinity General Performance. 4500M should be same or slightly better than 3500M. and i3 trails A8 (and A10) all the time.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Wow, that comes as a shocked, our processor is not even near to i5? I thought I was making a very good choice about the processor, but now it makes me feel that only the RAM and GPU is worth the 31.5K I spent.


----------



## duke123 (Sep 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> Wow, that comes as a shocked, our processor is not even near to i5? I thought I was making a very good choice about the processor, but now it makes me feel that only the RAM and GPU is worth the 31.5K I spent.



AMD trinity is a budget processor suitable for normal tasks  not meant for CPU intensive tasks...


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> Wow, that comes as a shocked, our processor is not even near to i5? I thought I was making a very good choice about the processor, but now it makes me feel that only the RAM and GPU is worth the 31.5K I spent.



i5 laptop without any GPU, Windows, USB 3.0, etc alone cost more than what you paid. what more can you ask for?


----------



## magnet (Sep 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Inputs about this?

Samsung readies first 13-inch Trinity ultrathin


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

looks fine but the processor is underpowered. will perform lower than ULV i3s. was waiting for HP Sleekbook instead with A10 4655M which is not that bad.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> i5 laptop without any GPU, Windows, USB 3.0, etc alone cost more than what you paid. what more can you ask for?



The reason why I am saying this is because I had selected either of these three: HP G6 2005AX, Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN Laptop 2 Gen Ci5/4GB/750GB/1GB: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook, Samsung NP300E5Z-A0PIN Laptop (Titan Silver): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

And I just wanted to make sure that I have made the best choice, have I made the best choice guys?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

depends upon how you think and use it. i have used core i3 laptops without any GPU and when using the A8 i found both to be same. i5 will offer more performance but if you don't use the extra power then no use saying i5 is the best. maybe i5 will last longer (not working lifetime, performance life) but without any discrete GPU you are canning any chance of gaming as HD4000 can only run some new games at proper resolution. A8 is sufficient for everyday tasks and G6 2005AX is a completely balanced package. it beats other laptop in some area, gets beaten in rest but never gets outgunned (average proccy, decent GPU, sufficient ram, genuine windows, no abnormal heating, okiesh battery backup, free goodies, acceptable pricetag) by any sub 40k laptop. This is the only reason why it is FK's one of top rated laptops and here too.



Spoiler



from anandtech:





> A 25% lead for Intel is pretty big, but what you don’t necessarily get from the charts is that for many users, it just doesn’t matter. I know plenty of people using older Core 2 Duo (and even a few Core Duo!) laptops, and for general office tasks and Internet surfing they’re fine. Llano was already faster in general use than Core 2 Duo and Athlon X2 class hardware, and it delivered great battery life. Trinity boosts performance and [spoiler alert!] battery life, so it’s a net win. If you’re looking for a mobile workstation or something to do some hardcore gaming, Trinity won’t cut it—you’d want a quad-core Intel CPU for the former, and something with a discrete GPU for the latter—but for everything else, we’re in the very broad category known as “good enough”.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Yeah, quite justified.


----------



## manojbhagat (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



rish said:


> in cell phones buying a non sealed pack mobile is like a sin


Just somedays ago i got a mobile which wasnt sealed. He's a trusted retailer and has good relations with me so i bought it.His reason was "customer aate hai toh khol ke bataana padta hai"
can there be any problem?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^ if you got the bill, then no.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hey guys can you tell me how can I open AMD vision engine control centre when I need to? Secondly do you guys also face problem with the sound when connecting the laptop to a TV via HDMI cable?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 6, 2012)

for first option, Desktop> right click> ccc. i hope you meant catalyst control center as i have not seen anything called vision control center.

Good News 


> The biggest news with the latest iteration of Enduro is that AMD is planning to make universal reference drivers available for all the Enduro laptops. It’s not clear precisely what that means, but potentially *any laptop with Dynamic Switchable Graphics or later (e.g. PX4.0 and later) would be supported by AMD’s “reference” drivers.* That’s huge, and if AMD can deliver it will assuage most of our concerns with their hardware/software.  Hopefully none of the OEMs get bent out of shape or refuse to allow support, which is a problem we've seen in the past. We should see the first public release in the next month or two, and then another release somewhere in the November/December timeframe.


*i.imgur.com/FeOOZ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/dzoHA.jpg

this is huge cause current AMD CCC is all messed up and assigning a game to use use a particular power source requires one to bang his head for more than a day. I been playing with AMD CCC for almost 6-7yrs now and it took me several hours to find why games run fast at times and slow at others and finally to configure it the right way. Will help the rest of 99.9% peoples who have no idea what switchable graphics is.

Source: AMD’s Enduro Switchable Graphics Levels Up


----------



## bhupati (Sep 6, 2012)

AMD Enduro looks promising and notebookcheck did a review of a supported model -
*www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Samsung-Series-5-535U4C-Notebook.80531.0.html
Although our G6 has the same processor platform the GPU isn't a "Graphics Core Next" or GCN model, wonder whether Enduro will be made available. I'll search more on this.

BTW today I experienced the most unprofessional treatment by HP. They put my 3 years warranty claim on hold because the price was hiked to 1700. The shocking part is that I registered and duly submitted documents during the previous price bracket of 1133 and was even sent a confirmation mail by HP instructing me to pay that price.
Now they're saying the cheque I've sent is "wrong" and that I have to send new cheque for 1700 "within two days" or else they'll reject my claim which is completely ridiculous as couriers take at least 4 days to deliver from my place.
I'm baffled!


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@bhupati it is really sad to hear your case.
 @sam, yes this is the right thing, but I am not able to find the settings of other things, like audio and video etc.

I face a lot of trouble while viewing output to TV.


----------



## duke123 (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



bhupati said:


> AMD Enduro looks promising and notebookcheck did a review of a supported model -
> Review Samsung Series 5 535U4C Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews
> Although our G6 has the same processor platform the GPU isn't a "Graphics Core Next" or GCN model, wonder whether Enduro will be made available. I'll search more on this.
> 
> ...



did you talk with HP customer care...this warranty and redemption offers are maintained by Solutions integrated services which is handled not by HP(dont know why)...i also faced a problem few years back with a redemption offer as these guys never processed it...but i contacted HP customer service and they help[ me resolve the problem...


----------



## aAdirulz (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hwy I jst wana know how to change the brightness or change the temp on this lappe 
plz guide a step by step


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^for brightness please press f3 key to increase and f2 key to decrease. I don't know about temp.

Guys please help me with the sound trouble.


----------



## manojbhagat (Sep 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> ^^ if you got the bill, then no.


yea i have a kachha bill,mentioning the IEMI no.


----------



## rish1 (Sep 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi , guys logging in after a long time here , is overclock possible now more than 2.3 ghz or not ?  and @manojbhagat bro , i dont think kacchha bill helps in warranty , so it is equivalent to no bill . I haven't purchased any cell phones except nokia and whenever i visited nokia customer care they never ask for bill , i have got my 2 phones repaired 3 -4 times now. so dont know about other brands. 

EDIT - Ohh i totally forgot i purchased HTC Explorer today only for Rs 7200 , will receive it in 3-4 days . i hope i don't have to go to customer care .


----------



## LoneWanderer (Sep 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



aAdirulz said:


> hwy I jst wana know how to change the brightness or change the temp on this lappe
> plz guide a step by step



Right click...click graphics properties...AMD Vision Engine Control Centre opens..
Under 'Desktops and Displays'...click on 'My Built-in Displays'...then click 'Display Color'...and magic!!! 
If u figure out the perfect hue,saturation.brightness,contrast,color temp combo...i will be forever in ur debt if u cud post them here..coz i have been tryin nd tryin..but i still dont like the display..


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 8, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys is there anyway to make the sound by default to speaker but when connected to TV via HDMI then it automatically changes to TV and I don't have to configure it each time?


----------



## sagarsoni (Sep 8, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi sam. i am going to buy hp pavilion g6 2005ax today. it comes with windows 7 home basic. it i upgrade it using windows anytime upgrade (entering fake key, searched on internet), will my windows remains genuine? will it affect my laptop performance?
thanks in advance.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 8, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sagarsoni said:


> hi sam. i am going to buy hp pavilion g6 2005ax today. it comes with windows 7 home basic. it i upgrade it using windows anytime upgrade (entering fake key, searched on internet), will my windows remains genuine? will it affect my laptop performance?
> thanks in advance.



You still haven't bought the laptop? We had the convesation two weeks back. Anyway, you will already have genuine home basic so you will not need to enter any key, Your laptop performance will not be affected even if you use a pirated OS.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 8, 2012)

sagarsoni said:


> hi sam. i am going to buy hp pavilion g6 2005ax today. it comes with windows 7 home basic. it i upgrade it using windows anytime upgrade (entering fake key, searched on internet), will my windows remains genuine? will it affect my laptop performance?
> thanks in advance.



my friend tried this and his OS entered trial mode (3days left to activate, etc). Instead try any mods or hacks to enable missing feature. Only thing that i missed is the personalize option (& windows transparency) which i guess can be enabled without indulging in piracy or trying WAU keys.


----------



## sagarsoni (Sep 8, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> You still haven't bought the laptop? We had the convesation two weeks back. Anyway, you will already have genuine home basic so you will not need to enter any key, Your laptop performance will not be affected even if you use a pirated OS.



i will ask to order this laptop to shopkeeper. i visited so many shops and they said that they have no listender about this laptop before. other said amd processor cannot be repaired. they suggested my laptops under rs.35,000 which were i3.

how can personlization and transparency enabled in home basic. if so, i will enable it as soon i get my new laptop


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 8, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sagarsoni said:


> how can personlization and transparency enabled in home basic. if so, i will enable it as soon i get my new laptop



Aero Enabler. don't know about personalize. Google about it. should be possible too.


----------



## dhiman33 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hey all, anyone having problem with hibernation? I'm using 12.8 catalyst drivers, and everytime when I try to resume windows,the screen just becomes white and stay frozen,I have to then force a shutdown..anyone knows how to solve this?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

try disabling hibernation. deleting the hibernation file and turn on again after a reboot.


----------



## LoneWanderer (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

how long does it take for you guys to charge the lappy completely ie from 15%(this is when it asks you to connect to an external power source) to 100%(when the light..glows white) ???


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^I haven't actually noticed the time because I usually keep the charger connected but I believe it does take me something like 2 hours, I believe, I could be wrong though.


----------



## bhupati (Sep 10, 2012)

For me it takes less than two hours, around 1.40 to charge.

BTW I think there's some "evil trickery" in our machines that disables the use of LiveCDs. I tried Ubuntu but after booting into the option screen no matter what I choose, live mode or installation mode, it ends up restarting. I also tried my old XP disc but after booting and setup screen same thing happens.
This can be troubling for Linux fans or even those trying to clean install their system.
I will try Windows 7 usb next...


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys i have some queries but dont want to post a new thread.

1. Can i play Mafia 2 on 3rd Gen i3 with Intel HD 4000 @ med/high settings ?
2. Does Hp G6 2005ax is sufficient (CPU wise) for daily computing like Web browsing,music, movies etc. ?
3. Does Hp G6 2005ax is get heated while daily computing coz i will put it in my lap.?
                                     As we all know that G6 2005ax reachs 95c while gaming, is that much temp does any harm to the machine?
plz relpy guys.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



a2mn2002 said:


> 1. Can i play Mafia 2 on 3rd Gen i3 with Intel HD 4000 @ med/high settings ?



check this link: Intel HD Graphics 4000.
And this is the conclusion about M2 at notebookcheck: The benchmarks indicate that the game is not playable in the tested settings.



a2mn2002 said:


> 2. Does Hp G6 2005ax is sufficient (CPU wise) for daily computing like Web browsing,music, movies etc. ?



read the last 2 pages. explained in details.



a2mn2002 said:


> 3. Does Hp G6 2005ax is get heated while daily computing coz i will put it in my lap.?



no.



a2mn2002 said:


> As we all know that G6 2005ax reachs 95c while gaming, is that much temp does any harm to the machine?



almost all laptops touch ~90 when you game with GPU at full load. just the heating area will be different.


----------



## RON28 (Sep 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



a2mn2002 said:


> Guys i have some queries but dont want to post a new thread.
> 
> 1. Can i play Mafia 2 on 3rd Gen i3 with Intel HD 4000 @ med/high settings ?
> 2. Does Hp G6 2005ax is sufficient (CPU wise) for daily computing like Web browsing,music, movies etc. ?
> ...



for you i ran MAFIA II on INTEL HD 4000 at low settings and here are the results...
*i50.tinypic.com/33pblmh.jpg

i suggest you to have atleast a dedicated graphic to play latest games at decent fps. this laptop HP G6 2005AX can run this game fluently on high settings.


----------



## bhupati (Sep 11, 2012)

So many searches later, it's confirmed that ubuntu 12.04 and earlier and won't run on trinity based laptop until official support is added in the upcoming 12.10
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1848707
askubuntu.com/questions/166538/problems-with-ubuntu-and-amd-a10-4655m-apu


----------



## duke123 (Sep 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



bhupati said:


> So many searches later, it's confirmed that ubuntu 12.04 and earlier and won't run on trinity based laptop until official support is added in the upcoming 12.10
> Live CD Won't Boot - 11.10 - Ubuntu Forums
> askubuntu.com/questions/166538/problems-with-ubuntu-and-amd-a10-4655m-apu



i installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Desktop version ...its working ok...


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 11, 2012)

he was using A10 with integrated GPU. So faced the blackscreen problem. With discrete GPU it should be fine.


----------



## bhupati (Sep 11, 2012)

But for me it always restarts after the setup screen like the first link i posted.

Another problem I got was with vReveal (recommended by AMD's "CoolApps") doesn't works with catalyst 12.8 drivers, fails to start. But it worked when i switched back to the default drivers.
BTW GPU acceleration isn't that much faster while processing H.264 VGA videos:


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Sorry guys that I am cutting in like that but I want to ask one thing I recently installed Windows Ultimate on another partition on my HP G6 2005AX and I saw that the fan was blowing very warm air but when I am using the default Windows Basic which was there whe I bought this device, the fan was normal. Does it mean that the "HP coolsense" software helps in keeping the laptop cool or is it something else?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

yes obviously. coolsense = auto fan control software. i am not sure what other such software are there but coolsense really works.


----------



## dhiman33 (Sep 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

but the site says coolsense is only available on hp pavillion dm3 pc's!! and how would it work.!!.. 

" Automatic detection system uses the motion sensor in your notebook PC to sense where your PC is being used and automatically adjust the cooling."

is there any motion sensor thingy in our notebook!!.. :O


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Okay good to know that coolsense works but now the question arises, what will I do when I install windows 8 ? It won't have coolsense, so is it downloadable? Any alternatives? I don't want my PC to keep blowing super warm air for no reason.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dhiman33 said:


> but the site says coolsense is only available on hp pavillion dm3 pc's!! and how would it work.!!..
> 
> " Automatic detection system uses the motion sensor in your notebook PC to sense where your PC is being used and automatically adjust the cooling."
> 
> is there any motion sensor thingy in our notebook!!.. :O



i doubt it'll detect so much. maybe when gaming/load the fan speeds up and at other time, slows down.



sam9953 said:


> Okay good to know that coolsense works but now the question arises, what will I do when I install windows 8 ? It won't have coolsense, so is it downloadable? Any alternatives? I don't want my PC to keep blowing super warm air for no reason.



isn't there any link to download it or check if it is provided with the driver package in the C drive.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Yeah, I found it. Thanks: HP CoolSense Technology - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Its also in the SW folder in C drive.


----------



## aswinarjun99 (Sep 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi trinity friends,
i am facing a weird issue now,
- sometimes after log on the screen starts flickering very badly and goes blank for about 1 sec, 
  seeing this i changed the refresh rate of screen to 40 Hz, then the flickering stopped.
- but when i again log on with 40 Hz refresh rate the screen went black after the boot logo, and i have to do a 
  system restore via safe mode to solve it, and when flickering after log on i changed the refresh rate to 40 hz, the 
  screen went normal , and i changed back it to 60 hz because i cannot boot with 40 Hz settings..

I use 12.8 version of catalyst.. is there any problem with it??


Also about the Battery life, Its reduced to around 1.30 - 1.45 Hr drastically  ..
earlier i was getting around 2.30 hrs..
i used a duplicate charger for one week coz i forgot the original charger at work place, but i  checked the 
voltage output of the charger is 19 v while buying it..
will the duplicate charger cause damage to the battery ?

Please Help..

Hi friends..

For partitioning the C drive, I have used acronis utility and since all of the 4 partitions in this lap are primary partitions , i have changed the recovery partition to a logical one and created a new logical partition after formating the c drive and installed Win 7 Ultimate 64.

Please some one tell me weather i will be able to recover my lap using recovery partition and restore original windows??

And how can i do it ???


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



aswinarjun99 said:


> Also about the Battery life, Its reduced to around 1.30 - 1.45 Hr drastically  ..
> earlier i was getting around 2.30 hrs..



i have a feeling both GPU are on. or processor is never clocked down. got an idea. check the battery capacity with HWMonitor and post here.



aswinarjun99 said:


> i used a duplicate charger for one week coz i forgot the original charger at work place, but i  checked the
> voltage output of the charger is 19 v while buying it..
> will the duplicate charger cause damage to the battery ?



shouldn't.



aswinarjun99 said:


> For partitioning the C drive, I have used acronis utility and since all of the 4 partitions in this lap are primary partitions , i have changed the recovery partition to a logical one and created a new logical partition after formating the c drive and installed Win 7 Ultimate 64.
> Please some one tell me weather i will be able to recover my lap using recovery partition and restore original windows??



recovery software won't check if you are having 1 or 10 drive. it requires the space and the recovery image or whatever you created.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



			
				aswinarjun99 said:
			
		

> For partitioning the C drive, I have used acronis utility and since all of the 4 partitions in this lap are primary partitions , i have changed the recovery partition to a logical one and created a new logical partition after formating the c drive and installed Win 7 Ultimate 64.
> Please some one tell me weather i will be able to recover my lap using recovery partition and restore original windows??



It won't. For a partition to boot, it _has_ to be a primary partition, true at least for windows. You must not mess with recovery partition.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Sujay is totally right, that 20 GB which is occupied by the recovery partition should not be touched at all, you never know when it might come in handy.


----------



## aswinarjun99 (Sep 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> i have a feeling both GPU are on. or processor is never clocked down. got an idea. check the battery capacity with HWMonitor and post here.





Only Discrete GPU is enabled


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I am sorry but I am very knew to this software, can you tell me how you were able to make out that just the discrete GPU is enabled by looking at that picture?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> I am sorry but I am very knew to this software, can you tell me how you were able to make out that just the discrete GPU is enabled by looking at that picture?



Because its showing temp of only GPU, if iGPU had been active, then its temp must be visible (HwMonitor must be updated)


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Ah okay, this might be a silly question but when does the integrated one gets activated?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> Ah okay, this might be a silly question but when does the integrated one gets activated?



Depends on switchable graphics settings. By default whenever it detects a GPU intensive "app/game".


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Ah so this means like when I am not using any heavy app or a heavy game then just the discrete one works but when I do something heavy then both get switched on. Right?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> Ah so this means like when I am not using any heavy app or a heavy game then just the discrete one works but when I do something heavy then both get switched on. Right?



No, when you work on normal apps, then iGPU works, if heavy apps, then either discrete/both(APU), dependent on you CCC settings.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> Ah okay, this might be a silly question but when does the integrated one gets activated?



when this Enduro thing comes up, there will be a major change. iGPU will work all the time regardless of what you are doing but fGPU will take the extra load when you do graphics intense work. now like it or not you'll have to use X-Fire. No way out. For now you can turn iGPU off (thats what i think it is) or at least make the iGPU to not participate in games that have -ve impact from crossfire but with Enduro, iGPU will be turned on permanently and only dGPU will have optional use.

My guess is, unless AMD take care of new/old all games, scene will turn really ugly as some games may refuse to run on Xfire and iGPU is too weak to handle. Then keep waiting for (massive 150MB) driver updates.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I couldnt understand much of what you said because I dont have much idea about this Enduro, Crossfire etc stuff. But tell me one thing, from day one my laptop is having all the switchable graphics settings at default, I have not made a single change related to graphics so incase I play a heavy game then will I get the maximum potential from my GPU (intergrated as well as dedicated) or do I need to do something to get the best out of it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> I couldnt understand much of what you said because I dont have much idea about this Enduro, Crossfire etc stuff. But tell me one thing, from day one my laptop is having all the switchable graphics settings at default, I have not made a single change related to graphics so incase I play a heavy game then will I get the maximum potential from my GPU (intergrated as well as dedicated) or do I need to do something to get the best out of it?



Crossfire = Running two _AMD_ cards _parallely_. Here, its iGPU and dGPU. Its also called/termed as asymmetric crossfiring (in case of APUs). Now, this graphics switching in laptop is given a name by AMD called "enduro", same as "optimus" by nVidia.

For games to max out in case of APUs, it depends a lot on nature of game. If it utilises crossfiring well, then good, otherwise it even return negative result. Plus, sometimes games are not recognised by CCC, so you need to manually assign them via CCC.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Very well explained there, Sujay. So does this mean that it differs from game to game? I mean is there a chance that with a great GPU like our laptop has, some games might work at highest settings and some games might be as bad as junk?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> Very well explained there, Sujay. So does this mean that it differs from game to game? I mean is there a chance that with a great GPU like our laptop has, some games might work at highest settings and some games might be as bad as junk?



That's only in the case of ACF, as the drivers are in nascent stage. Let the drivers be more mature, it significantly make switching more effective.

PS: I made some mistakes in previous post, edited them, go through it again.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Wow all this gaming and graphics stuff seems like a whole new thing, I will read and study about this after my exams.


----------



## bhupati (Sep 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



aswinarjun99 said:


> - sometimes after log on the screen starts flickering very badly and goes blank for about 1 sec,
> seeing this i changed the refresh rate of screen to 40 Hz, then the flickering stopped.
> - but when i again log on with 40 Hz refresh rate the screen went black after the boot logo, and i have to do a
> system restore via safe mode to solve it, and when flickering after log on i changed the refresh rate to 40 hz, the
> ...



I have the same problem after clean installing windows. Check this -
*superuser.com/questions/267779/get-black-screen-at-logon-welcome
12.8 catalyst has some issues, as I have mentioned some GPU optimized apps (like vReveal Video Enhancement Software - Fix Dark, Shaky, Noisy, Blurry, Low-Resolution Videos | www.vreveal.com) doesn't works. Also SATA and USB3 controller are not  included in the package for that you need the default AMD drivers in your SwSetup folder. 
Enduro should fix this, till then avoid 12.8 as gains are insignificant and its not fully trinity optimised.



> Please some one tell me weather i will be able to recover my lap using recovery partition and restore original windows??
> And how can i do it ???




I'd avoid using recovery partition as it takes an obscene amount of time even with "minimal image restore". Better to get a win7 iso (Windows 7 w/o SP1 and SP1 Media Refresh - Direct Download Links), Backup SwSetup and use the product key at the base of your laptop to activate.



> Okay good to know that coolsense works but now the question arises, what will I do when I install windows 8 ? It won't have coolsense, so is it downloadable?....Yeah, I found it. Thanks: HP CoolSense Technology - HP Customer Care (United States - English)



Cool sense and Quick Launch are the only sensible preinstalled app, but the ones in the SwSetup folder won't install without HP Support Assistant (How to get HP Coolsense software working again after clean i... - HP Support Forum). Also the link you posted is of an older 2.0 version ours is 2.10C1


----------



## aswinarjun99 (Sep 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



aswinarjun99 said:


> View attachment 6847
> 
> Only Discrete GPU is enabled



So, can anybody help me with the battery problem i have.. 
Or is there any option to force integrated GPU for normal tasks ??

Thanks in advance ...


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



			
				bhupati;17 Also the link you posted is of an older 2.0 version ours is 2.10C1[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I am sorry about that, didn't notice.


----------



## anuj kumar (Sep 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi
I have hp g6 2005ax which i have bought 1 month ago.

when i shutdown the system it come to the shutting down..and it continue but window is not able to shut down.....i dont know how to solve this issue please help me...


----------



## souvikroy1111 (Sep 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

wow FK increased the price to Rs. 34599


----------



## sripathy (Sep 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Cooling pad freebie also missing.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



souvikroy1111 said:


> wow FK increased the price to Rs. 34599



Damn! They have also removed the cooling pad from the freebie list 
I was thinking to buy from Fk.


----------



## souvikroy1111 (Sep 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Abhishek Nama said:


> Damn! They have also removed the cooling pad from the freebie list
> I was thinking to buy from Fk.


i think due to the great demand of the laptop, they increased the price


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Yeah that's quite certain.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Abhishek Nama said:


> Damn! They have also removed the cooling pad from the freebie list
> I was thinking to buy from Fk.



buy locally at 32-33k. and you need cooling pad only when you game using discrete GPU. If you run old games, then there is absolutely no need for any cooling pad or just keep it in desk with the air vents clear then it'll remain comparatively cool.


----------



## drbones (Sep 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> HP launched the first Trinity based laptop here with the HP G6 2005AX. Discussion thread for the same.
> 
> HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2005AX: Infibeam | Flipkart | Saholic | edabba | HP | *Review by akbsol* | *Review by Games Goblin* | *AMD Trinity (Mobile) performance analysis* by me
> 
> ...


 
sam, thanks for adding me to the list of G62005AX owners.
need some advice regarding a problem i m facing. i m trying to make the recovery disc through the HP recovery manager, it burns the first DVD but while disc verification after the writing, the DVD is ejected with an error message " Disc verify failed. Please use another disc and try again ". and i have to repeat the entire process again. have done this 4 times, but no success. was using a blank moserbaer DVD. any suggestions on how to overcome the problem. thanks in advance.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

that cooling pad is not worth 2.1k as marketed by fk 
i think it cost ~1k
& imo, you should use cooling pad only when using laptop for intense work, otherwise it'll just force a lot of dust in.
if using laptop for general work/browsing on bed/table with cooler pad, turn off the cooler pad.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Infibeam Price: 33,413



s18000rpm said:


> that cooling pad is not worth 2.1k as marketed by fk
> i think it cost ~1k
> & imo, you should use cooling pad only when using laptop for intense work, otherwise it'll just force a lot of dust in.
> if using laptop for general work/browsing on bed/table with cooler pad, turn off the cooler pad.



Thanks for the tip


----------



## anuj kumar (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow....my name is in the list....proud feeling....


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



drbones said:


> sam, thanks for adding me to the list of G62005AX owners.
> need some advice regarding a problem i m facing. i m trying to make the recovery disc through the HP recovery manager, it burns the first DVD but while disc verification after the writing, the DVD is ejected with an error message " Disc verify failed. Please use another disc and try again ". and i have to repeat the entire process again. have done this 4 times, but no success. was using a blank moserbaer DVD. any suggestions on how to overcome the problem. thanks in advance.



I am sorry but as I have never tried to make those DVD's till now that's I don't know  why you are getting disc verify failed, but I do know that you are only allowed to make those recovery discs by using DVD - R, you cannot use any other type, not eve RW or any Dual Layer. Secondly , I actually think its a waste of your time and money on the discs to make those recovery discs, just don't touch the recovery partition and you will be good to go, without any need to make the recovery discs.


----------



## payne98765 (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys 

I bought this lappy on 31 Aug. and applied for redemption offer ( sent the serial no. & documents ) a week back to their address.
But I still haven't received acknowledgement e-mail from them.

What should I do ???


----------



## LoneWanderer (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



payne98765 said:


> Guys
> 
> I bought this lappy on 31 Aug. and applied for redemption offer ( sent the serial no. & documents ) a week back to their address.
> But I still haven't received acknowledgement e-mail from them.
> ...




Dont worry about it, I got the acknowledgement mail after 2 weeks..i posted this some time back..

"Finnnnaaaalllyyyy they have sent me the acknowledgement mail regarding back to campus offer..today after 2 billion years(read 2 weeks )

"This is with reference to your participation under HP Back to Campus offer, we would like to update that we have received your claim documents and the same areunder validation. The Carepaq shall be dispatched post approval of the claim."

So no worries..


----------



## Shoaibq (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I finally got my warranty Certificates through email


----------



## bhupati (Sep 15, 2012)

Good for you 
Mine is stuck for close to a month now...
BTW I hope digit packs in Black Mesa in their October edition, played the original Half-life back so long ago, it'd be good to play it again in with updated graphics


----------



## duke123 (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Shoaibq said:


> I finally got my warranty Certificates through email



can you post the email....


----------



## dhiman33 (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hmm me too..haven't recieved the mail..waiting for ages..


----------



## aliasgar.sk (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> buy locally at 32-33k. and you need cooling pad only when you game using discrete GPU. If you run old games, then there is absolutely no need for any cooling pad or just keep it in desk with the air vents clear then it'll remain comparatively cool.



Hey I will be buying this laptop in the next 2-3 days. I am from chennai, looking for the best deal. Hp showroom quoting a price of Rs.34,599/-. I don't want to buy from any online website. Any idea about other HP Dealers from whom I can get this lappy for around 32-33k?  Please let me know


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



aliasgar.sk said:


> Hey I will be buying this laptop in the next 2-3 days. I am from chennai, looking for the best deal. Hp showroom quoting a price of Rs.34,599/-. I don't want to buy from any online website. Any idea about other HP Dealers from whom I can get this lappy for around 32-33k?  Please let me know



In Delhi you can get this for 31K, If you have contacts then it might help.


----------



## aliasgar.sk (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> In Delhi you can get this for 31K, If you have contacts then it might help.



Oh okay no contacts in delhi yaar! 

 Anyways once I buy the lappy i will be upgrading from windows 7 home to professional! I believe there is something like Windows anytime upgrade option preinstalled in the lappy! But to upgrade I will need a key? or something where do I get it and by using this update the Windows professional will be a full version na? 

Pls let me know


----------



## duke123 (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



aliasgar.sk said:


> Oh okay no contacts in delhi yaar!
> 
> Anyways once I buy the lappy i will be upgrading from windows 7 home to professional! I believe there is something like Windows anytime upgrade option preinstalled in the lappy! But to upgrade I will need a key? or something where do I get it and by using this update the Windows professional will be a full version na?
> 
> Pls let me know



you can try from ebay...34.2k at ebay but currently some  offer is there by which you can get 1500 discount or some free gifts like 500GB portable harddisc...do check ebay if you are ok with it..

the upgrade option is there but you will have to purchase it...otherwise you can use upgrade keygen...i used it...everything is fine...


----------



## aliasgar.sk (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> you can try from ebay...34.2k at ebay but currently some  offer is there by which you can get 1500 discount or some free gifts like 500GB portable harddisc...do check ebay if you are ok with it..
> 
> the upgrade option is there but you will have to purchase it...otherwise you can use upgrade keygen...i used it...everything is fine...



I need an original Windows 7 full professional version. If i purchase it how much will it cost approx?


----------



## suvajit (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Today I got the claim approval mail for extended warranty.......it says Processing and issuance of warranty certificate will take 10 days and the same will be shared at the registered email id. releived


----------



## LoneWanderer (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> you can try from ebay...34.2k at ebay but currently some  offer is there by which you can get 1500 discount or some free gifts like 500GB portable harddisc...do check ebay if you are ok with it..
> 
> the upgrade option is there but you will have to purchase it...otherwise you can use upgrade keygen...i used it...everything is fine...



I thought using keygens would make it 'Non Genuine'...and are you sure we can upgrade to win8 after doing this??



suvajit said:


> Today I got the claim approval mail for extended warranty.......it says Processing and issuance of warranty certificate will take 10 days and the same will be shared at the registered email id. releived



ya I just checked my mail..I got it too..yeah  

I got the acknowledgement mail on Aug27..and claim approval mail on Sep14(yesterday)

And when I checked on this site www.redemptionsupport.com  ,It said that I would receive the certificates by Sep20..cool


----------



## duke123 (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



aliasgar.sk said:


> I need an original Windows 7 full professional version. If i purchase it how much will it cost approx?



check flipkart.. 9000₹



yup it works but i cannot  describe anything more here...will get banned..check it online...

if you face any problem just revert to factory configuration using recovery : so no worries...


----------



## aliasgar.sk (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> check flipkart.. 9000₹
> 
> 
> 
> ...



9k is too much! Will go with windows upgrade option! Thanks


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys even I was very sad that this laptop had  home basic by default, I will  suggest you one thing, Just apply for this Windows Upgrade Offer - Landing Page and pay Rs 700 (Plus some tax money) and you will get Windows 8 for such a cheap amount. Forget with going all this pain of getting ultimate, just a suggestion for all.


----------



## dhiman33 (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

If ur lappy comes with home basic installed..u can install any version of windows 7 and activate it permanently without applying any crack...I've done that..activated 7 premium in this lappy and activated it..but I'm not sure if such things are allowed to discuss in this forum..so you might surf the net if interested.


----------



## ico (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Just buy Windows 8 when it comes out. It will be cheap.


----------



## ninjamishr007 (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> In Delhi you can get this for 31K, If you have contacts then it might help.



Hey, I don't have any contacts but want to buy HP G6 2005AX from Nehru place so can you please help me where I can buy in Nehru place


----------



## aliasgar.sk (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> Guys even I was very sad that this laptop had  home basic by default, I will  suggest you one thing, Just apply for this Windows Upgrade Offer - Landing Page and pay Rs 700 (Plus some tax money) and you will get Windows 8 for such a cheap amount. Forget with going all this pain of getting ultimate, just a suggestion for all.



Yea the HP showroom wala also offered the same, he said I could get windows 8 for 699/-. But once i get the lappy I will surely need windows 7 professional for office purposes, as in my office all the lappies should have original windows 7 professional! So i guess will use the anytime upgrade option!


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



aliasgar.sk said:


> Yea the HP showroom wala also offered the same, he said I could get windows 8 for 699/-. But once i get the lappy I will surely need windows 7 professional for office purposes, as in my office all the lappies should have original windows 7 professional! So i guess will use the anytime upgrade option!



Please do write a review, post some pics, share your experience once you get the laptop. It would certainly help others, including me.


----------



## aliasgar.sk (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Sure!


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Abhishek Nama said:


> Please do write a review, post some pics, share your experience once you get the laptop. It would certainly help others, including me.



Dude, there are already very good reviews for this laptop, infact one or two are in this forum. Just check.



ninjamishr007 said:


> Hey, I don't have any contacts but want to buy HP G6 2005AX from Nehru place so can you please help me where I can buy in Nehru place



I also bought mine from Nehru place, you can get it from mega computer which is just above Udipi restaurant.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I know Sam, but more reviews wouldn't hurt right?


----------



## sammax706 (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hey guys,just a new owner of g6 2005ax,got the lappy yesterday with cooling pad,bag and 1 year extended warranty,please add my name here 
I ran nfs run ,it ran on medium setting at around 25-30 fps but i turned off dual gpu and put it in high performance mode... Am I running the 7670m now for nfs run?


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Haan, you are right.


----------



## sammax706 (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

+ I get partially visible icon named desktop.ini in windows and some partially visible icons like data.ini,etc in local disk C,does that mean there is virus?
And nfs the run lags at night time with those settings ,any solutions? only this game lags or every other game?? does other games like AC revelations runs smoothly at max?


----------



## duke123 (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sammax706 said:


> Hey guys,just a new owner of g6 2005ax,got the lappy yesterday with cooling pad,bag and 1 year extended warranty,please add my name here
> I ran nfs run ,it ran on medium setting at around 25-30 fps but i turned off dual gpu and put it in high performance mode... Am I running the 7670m now for nfs run?



NFS run comes at a fps capp of 30...it obviously lags...run some other games...you wont find any difference when running with dual graphics or GPU...


----------



## ico (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sammax706 said:


> + I get partially visible icon named desktop.ini in windows and some partially visible icons like data.ini,etc in local disk C,does that mean there is virus?
> And nfs the run lags at night time with those settings ,any solutions? only this game lags or every other game?? does other games like AC revelations runs smoothly at max?


No. These are hidden system files.

Go to Folder Options and disable the viewing of hidden files. Google about it.


----------



## aliasgar.sk (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> buy locally at 32-33k. and you need cooling pad only when you game using discrete GPU. If you run old games, then there is absolutely no need for any cooling pad or just keep it in desk with the air vents clear then it'll remain comparatively cool.



Hey I will most probably but this lappy, looking for a lappy for the next 3-4 years. For heavy office use (ms word, tally, etcc) and medium gaming purpose! Are there any other laptops under 35k which you would recommend or should I go for hp pavilion g62005 ax Please do let me know!


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



aliasgar.sk said:


> Hey I will most probably but this lappy, looking for a lappy for the next 3-4 years. For heavy office use (ms word, tally, etcc) and medium gaming purpose! Are there any other laptops under 35k which you would recommend or should I go for hp pavilion g62005 ax Please do let me know!



Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

This is another one which is good competition for the HP G6 2005AX, only the OS is not pre installed.


----------



## ico (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^ Good suggestion. But that laptop is fine for everything except gaming.

Trust me, it might be easy to judge Intel HD 3000 and 4000 from their 3D Mark scores, but when it comes to running actual games, they are ****. Especially Intel's drivers.


----------



## aliasgar.sk (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
> 
> This is another one which is good competition for the HP G6 2005AX, only the OS is not pre installed.



Oh okay thanks for the suggestion. whichever lappy i get I will be using it for 10-12 hrs a day for the next 3yrs i.e for office and gaming purpose! So is it wise to go for Hp g62005ax?

Any other laptop suggestions? For gaming and office purpose for around 35k. Usgae of about 10-12hours(office & gaming) every day for the next 2-3 yrs. Very much interested in hp pavilion g62005ax but still open to other options?


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^ Both of you, thanks. Well yeah that is what I also thought and didn't go for the laptop because I also saw that the GPU was weaker than 2005AX.

Well I think if you avail the free warranty offer which is on right now, then you will be assured for 2 years, this laptop has  been great till now and I don't think you will face much trouble using it for 10 to 12 hours also.


----------



## dhiman33 (Sep 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I run forgotten sands with highest settings available with the integrated graphics  ..it gives an avg of 24 fps but for this game it's perfectly fine..


----------



## ninjamishr007 (Sep 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Thank you sam9953.
I was unable to bargain more with the shop keeper. As its sunday, I fear about if the price will rise with in a day(nextday)  so I got it in 32K now after downloading the upgrade advisor of microsoft it says....


I am happy now one of my friends bought a laptop of sony currenty he said omg such a nice laptop i miss it.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Your welcome buddy and yeah call me Sam, because thats my name.


----------



## aliasgar.sk (Sep 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> ^ Both of you, thanks. Well yeah that is what I also thought and didn't go for the laptop because I also saw that the GPU was weaker than 2005AX.
> 
> Well I think if you avail the free warranty offer which is on right now, then you will be assured for 2 years, this laptop has  been great till now and I don't think you will face much trouble using it for 10 to 12 hours also.



Oh okay gr8! How old is ur lappy btw? I will get mine by wednesday, mostly will get the additional 2 yrs warranty @ Rs.1,499/-


----------



## duke123 (Sep 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

i am facing a problem...my laptop screen is flickering after booting...it happens at least once in a day...i have to reboot to work again...any body else facing the problem???is this because of some driver problem???


----------



## bhupati (Sep 17, 2012)

Very much likely. Try reverting to the default drivers and better still a clean install. Mine also used to flicker/blacked out for a while during login. Also sometimes resuming from hibernation didn't work and screen stayed blank until restart.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



aliasgar.sk said:


> Oh okay gr8! How old is ur lappy btw? I will get mine by wednesday, mostly will get the additional 2 yrs warranty @ Rs.1,499/-




Well I bought my laptop on sometime around 25 Aug, by god's grace its been working very well and I have not faced any trouble till now. Yeah, you can get that 2 years warranty if you want.



duke123 said:


> i am facing a problem...my laptop screen is flickering after booting...it happens at least once in a day...i have to reboot to work again...any body else facing the problem???is this because of some driver problem???



I am not sure what might be the cause of this problem but if you don't have many programs installed and much data on your hard drive then I suggest you to do a reformat and bring back the laptop to default settings by using the recovery software.


----------



## ico (Sep 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

any idea where to get a Windows 7 Home Basic x64 ISO? Can't find Digital River link.

Two friends have ended up purchasing this laptop (without my consultation, so this means this laptop is selling like a hotcake). I need to do fresh installs for them.


----------



## bhupati (Sep 17, 2012)

Windows 7SP1 direct downloads
*forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/...1-and-SP1-Media-Refresh-Direct-Download-Links

Always match the checksum provided with the file you download. Even small errors will halt installation process.


----------



## LoneWanderer (Sep 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hey ppl..wanna know if ther is a battery usage monitor tool?? like the ones we have on android phones..coz i feel like im not getting even 3hrs ka backup..yelp
something like this..


----------



## anuj kumar (Sep 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



drbones said:


> sam, thanks for adding me to the list of G62005AX owners.
> need some advice regarding a problem i m facing. i m trying to make the recovery disc through the HP recovery manager, it burns the first DVD but while disc verification after the writing, the DVD is ejected with an error message " Disc verify failed. Please use another disc and try again ". and i have to repeat the entire process again. have done this 4 times, but no success. was using a blank moserbaer DVD. any suggestions on how to overcome the problem. thanks in advance.



Resolving disc verification failures
If the computer ejects a disc and a disc verification error message displays, the disc burn on that disc was unsuccessful. Do not exit from the system recovery disc process. Instead, insert another disc to complete the disc creation process. If the error occurs again, use a different brand of writable disc.
If the disc creation process fails and you need recovery discs, see Looking for Recovery Discs? .


as suggested by hp
h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01867124&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en#N102


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

test the battery using BatterEarter Pro.


----------



## ico (Sep 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



bhupati said:


> Windows 7SP1 direct downloads
> Windows 7 w/o SP1 and SP1 Media Refresh - Direct Download Links
> 
> Always match the checksum provided with the file you download. Even small errors will halt installation process.


yes. I've been to that link.

No options for Home Basic 64-bit though. But there is an option for All-in-One download. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## bhupati (Sep 18, 2012)

Every Windows version has the same ISO with a small file to specify the version 
Download any ISO the delete the ei.cfg file in the sources folder or Google "ei.cfg remover" and during installation you'll be given option to select your version (choose Home Basic x64).
Read this
*m.lifehacker.com/5438005/eicfg-rem...-use-any-product-key-with-your-windows-7-disc


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



bhupati said:


> Every Windows version has the same ISO with a small file to specify the version
> Download any ISO the delete the ei.cfg file in the sources folder or Google "ei.cfg remover" and during installation you'll be given option to select your version (choose Home Basic x64).
> Read this
> Ei.cfg Removal Utility Lets You Use Any Product Key With Your Windows 7 Disc



wow, this is handy but I am looking forward for buying windows 8, though. So no use of this now.


----------



## bhupati (Sep 18, 2012)

For me Windows 8 is not that exciting and must-have upgrade like Windows 7 was UNLESS you have a one of those touch ultrabooks/tablet hybrid (in which case it'll come preloaded).
The only feature that stands out for "normal" laptop users is the reset feature:
*www.anandtech.com/show/5290/windows-8s-refresh-and-reset-functionality-detailed

Most UI features can be easily achieved using themes or style packs (like this) and other under-the-hood features are once again beneficial mostly for tablet users (metro, app store, gestures etc).

Also the payment method for Windows 8 upgrade has not been disclosed yet. Most probably it'll be through credit card which will rule out people like me from even considering


----------



## aliasgar.sk (Sep 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> test the battery using BatterEarter Pro.



Hey I believe the laptop comes with installed windows office, is the full version installed or a trial version installed?

And also regarding the windows anytime upgrade option, I would like to upgrade from home to professional 7 original? How much will I have to pay approx to get the original professional version using windows anytime upgrade?


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^In my laptop windows office didn't come pre installed, I installed it additionally.


----------



## aliasgar.sk (Sep 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Oh okay 
Also I would like to upgrade from home to professional 7 original? How much will I have to pay approx to get the original professional version using windows anytime upgrade?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



aliasgar.sk said:


> Hey I believe the laptop comes with installed windows office, is the full version installed or a trial version installed?



open a document. It'll show either the name Office 2010/2007 or Trial Mode. Trial mode means 30days trial, else it is a pirated one if you purchased locally as shopkeepers usually end up installing all sort of pirated bloatwares.



aliasgar.sk said:


> Also I would like to upgrade from home to professional 7 original? How much will I have to pay approx to get the original professional version using windows anytime upgrade?



i guess you'll have to take the 2 step process. Microsoft Windows Anytime Upgrade Win 7 Home Basic to Win 7 Home Premium @ 2700 + Microsoft Windows Anytime Upgrade Win 7 Home Premium to Win 7 Professional @ 4900.

BTW heard that Windows 8 upgrade will be to W8 Proff. Not sure but Rider said so. Ask him.


----------



## aliasgar.sk (Sep 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> open a document. It'll show either the name Office 2010/2007 or Trial Mode. Trial mode means 30days trial, else it is a pirated one if you purchased locally as shopkeepers usually end up installing all sort of pirated bloatwares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have certain rules regarding lappy purchase in my office - they want me to install only windows 7 professional only! So windows 8 is out of question!

And, instead of going for 2 step process u mentioned about windows anytime upgrade, I can also get a separate cd of windows 7 proffessional na? I think it is around 9 k



Sam said:


> open a document. It'll show either the name Office 2010/2007 or Trial Mode. Trial mode means 30days trial, else it is a pirated one if you purchased locally as shopkeepers usually end up installing all sort of pirated bloatwares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have certain rules regarding lappy purchase in my office - they want me to install only windows 7 professional only! So windows 8 is out of question!

And, instead of going for 2 step process u mentioned about windows anytime upgrade, I can also get a separate cd of windows 7 proffessional na? I think it is around 9 k


And also regarding windows office? I just wanted to know whether Hp pavilion g62005 ax has windows office preinstalled or not if installed is it the full version?


----------



## duke123 (Sep 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



aliasgar.sk said:


> Have certain rules regarding lappy purchase in my office - they want me to install only windows 7 professional only! So windows 8 is out of question!
> 
> And, instead of going for 2 step process u mentioned about windows anytime upgrade, I can also get a separate cd of windows 7 proffessional na? I think it is around 9 k
> 
> ...



just use pirated version for now avoid all this nonsense upgrade....windows 8 will be released soon...why upgrade to win 7 prof now and then to win 8.you already brought home basic so dont buy win 7 pro..win 8 will come out soon upgrade to win 8 then...
office is trial version ...you will have to buy that also....


----------



## aliasgar.sk (Sep 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> just use pirated version for now avoid all this nonsense upgrade....windows 8 will be released soon...why upgrade to win 7 prof now and then to win 8.you already brought home basic so dont buy win 7 pro..win 8 will come out soon upgrade to win 8 then...
> office is trial version ...you will have to buy that also....



Hey thanks for the reply.

Actually the place where I work, they want to me to have original windows 7 professional for the next 3yrs! So windows 8 is out of question.

What would you suggest? 
Installing windows 7 through the method sam mentioned above? OR
 By doing a clean install i.e getting a cd which costs around 9k I guess?


----------



## LoneWanderer (Sep 19, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> test the battery using BatterEarter Pro.



Is this safe?? coz when i started the test, the cpu was running at 100% (all 4 cores 100%) for a long time..so i cancelled it..Should i start again??Is this normal..



aliasgar.sk said:


> Hey thanks for the reply.
> 
> Actually the place where I work, they want to me to have original windows 7 professional for the next 3yrs! So windows 8 is out of question.
> 
> ...



If you dont mind spending extra 2k..then get the Win7Pro CD..advantages..
  you'll have a CD..lol
 you can dual boot.. 1)Win7basic to *Win8* when its released..and 2)*Win7Pro* for office use..


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 19, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

i guess there are 4-5 settings like stress, idle, normal, etc. stress will force the laptop to run out of charge at minimum time so showing you worst case scenerio like gaming.


----------



## ico (Sep 19, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



bhupati said:


> Every Windows version has the same ISO with a small file to specify the version
> Download any ISO the delete the ei.cfg file in the sources folder or Google "ei.cfg remover" and during installation you'll be given option to select your version (choose Home Basic x64).
> Read this
> Ei.cfg Removal Utility Lets You Use Any Product Key With Your Windows 7 Disc


Thanks!


----------



## LoneWanderer (Sep 19, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

BatteryEater Pro shows that I have 3cells..but doesnt this battery have 6cells??How do I confirm??


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 19, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

The laptop comes with 6 cells.


----------



## parth1993 (Sep 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hello everyone, i bought this laptop few days ago , i am happy with it . I had just one question that how can i use only 7670m ?  I have catalyst   12.8. I dont understand the process in amd vision control center . can somone show me how to do that , and i can see the dual graphics option and i know how to eneble disable that but i dont know about high performence setting . Please help me


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



parth1993 said:


> Hello everyone, i bought this laptop few days ago , i am happy with it . I had just one question that how can i use only 7670m ?  I have catalyst   12.8. I dont understand the process in amd vision control center . can somone show me how to do that , and i can see the dual graphics option and i know how to eneble disable that but i dont know about high performence setting . Please help me



Please go through this analysis Sam. It would definitely help you.

Link


----------



## magnet (Sep 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Price has gone up?

Flipkart suggesting 34600 now.


----------



## aliasgar.sk (Sep 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> i guess there are 4-5 settings like stress, idle, normal, etc. stress will force the laptop to run out of charge at minimum time so showing you worst case scenerio like gaming.



Hey finally getting the lappy tumorrow!

Could you please suggest a decent cooling pad for this lappy & also if possible a link to how to partition the disk in this laptop!


----------



## Shoaibq (Sep 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> BTW heard that Windows 8 upgrade will be to W8 Proff. Not sure but Rider said so. Ask him.



Yes the 699 upgrade to Win 8 Pro Confirmed..

I registered n got this mail..



> Registration Receipt
> Your registration confirmation number is: ******
> 
> Ordering Your Upgrade
> Windows Upgrade Offer will be available to order from 26 October 2012 until 28 February 2013. Around 26 October 2012, you will receive another email that includes your personal promotion code which enables you to receive the special promotional pricing for the digital download of *Windows 8 Pro*. That email will also include instructions on how to order the *Windows 8 Pro* download and how to purchase an optional DVD. If you change your email address prior to 26 October 2012, please visit the My Order webpage indicated above and update your email address. This will ensure your promotion code and ordering instructions are sent to the appropriate email address.



Register Fast..You will get win 8 Pro By Next Month


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^ So did I, infact I did it the day I bought this laptop.


----------



## vish98 (Sep 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

please post the link where to register....

hi all bought this lappy for 32,800 on 16th from chandni chowk kolkata....didn get any freebies just a pen drive ....no vendor was willing to sell this laptop for 32k i guess i paid 800 bucks more...  neways please add me in the owners list.

PS  Im writing this post using my new lappy feeling good...


----------



## dhiman33 (Sep 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Back to Campus

go here bro!!..  .. free 1 year warranty extension is available now..  and congrats!! 

I haven't yet recieved a mail from them.. 2 weeks have gone eithout any reply from them..  how long do they take to reply,people?


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

It seems I made a mistake by not applying for the 1 year extra warranty. Damn. Now its been almost one month since I bought it.


----------



## ico (Sep 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Some good news:

*twitter.com/CatalystCreator/status/248869306912358401


----------



## duke123 (Sep 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

1)i have not received the warranty carepack yet...as per the site Redemption Support my claim is approved and care pack should have been sent before 20 septemper...still now no use no mail...what should i do..???
2)why does any games using Nvidia Physix lag n this laptop...i can run arkham city without any problems at maximum...but when it comes to arkham asylum it lags even in lowest setting...its unplayable...not only arkham asylum all games with physix feature is lagging...is there any fix for this??


----------



## bhupati (Sep 22, 2012)

ico said:


> Some good news:
> 
> *twitter.com/CatalystCreator/status/248869306912358401



Nice 
Hope enduro becomes more than just UI update. Catalyst 12.8 outright sucked!


----------



## dhiman33 (Sep 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@duke123 - yep mine also shows approved but haven't received a mail yet..  registration date is 6th sept.

Only got 1 hour 5 min in battery eater till 10% battery was remaining..


----------



## vish98 (Sep 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dhiman33 said:


> Back to Campus
> 
> go here bro!!..  .. free 1 year warranty extension is available now..  and congrats!!
> 
> I haven't yet recieved a mail from them.. 2 weeks have gone eithout any reply from them..  how long do they take to reply,people?




no man i registered there already, hav to send the documents though....i was asking for that win 8 upgrade mentioned by shoaibq.



Shoaibq said:


> Yes the 699 upgrade to Win 8 Pro Confirmed..
> 
> I registered n got this mail..
> 
> ...




dude can u please send me the link for this upgrade....

hey sam thanks for adding me in the owners list....


----------



## anuj kumar (Sep 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi
when i bought this laptop there was c drive ,d drive , q drive but q drive was not accessible and now in my computer q drive is not shown.
what is the problem?


----------



## zacfx05 (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@anuj kumar , basically shown when u plug usb drive or any other external source, when removed q wont be displayed. its normal i guess.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anuj kumar said:


> hi
> when i bought this laptop there was c drive ,d drive , q drive but q drive was not accessible and now in my computer q drive is not shown.
> what is the problem?





zacfx05 said:


> @anuj kumar , basically shown when u plug usb drive or any other external source, when removed q wont be displayed. its normal i guess.



No, that Q: drive is due to Microsoft Office Starter edition preinstalled.


----------



## aliasgar.sk (Sep 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> test the battery using BatterEarter Pro.



Finally bought the lappy on 21/9/2012! Bought it for 33,600/- from HP Showroom. Went for the additional 2 yrs warranty. Got the HP Backpack! 

Haven't installed any games yet, just used it for office purpose for around 6-7 hours no heating issues!

Can you pls let me know how do I use the Indian Rupee symbol?

Will try posting some pictures soon, will be getting a keyboad cover for my lappy!


----------



## bhupati (Sep 25, 2012)

Rupee symbol with shift+ctrl


----------



## duke123 (Sep 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

u can also use alt gr(key right of space bar)+₹..


----------



## parth1993 (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

can i use my product key in other windows 7 home basic installation disc ? will it work? what is there in the recovery partition 
? pls reply thanx


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

The key which you have with your laptop is OEM, it cannot be used in any other computer or laptop, you can use it just on this this laptop which you have bought.
No it will not work.
The recovery partiton contains your HP recovery software which helps your computer to attain default or factory settings if something goes wrong with your laptop.


----------



## parth1993 (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

so if i have another dvd of win 7 home basic can i use that dvd in this laptop with my product key?
i am  having varification problems when doing recovery


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2012)

^^ yes. that is possible.


----------



## parth1993 (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> ^^ yes. that is possible.



so if i have a pirated version of windows 7 home basic that will be fully genuine with my product key right? imean if i use that dvd if anything goes wrong or windows corrupts right
?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2012)

that i am not sure. If you have downloaded W7 HB from torrent but is not preactivated/cracked, it should accept the cd key and you get a genuine OS but it may not work like that. try if you wish.


----------



## parth1993 (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

okk thanks for solving my queries guys. i am very much happy with the laptop.


----------



## mooon (Sep 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

my CPU temp reaches 97 C while playing high end games like Alan Wake. I play for more than 2 hours and I play everyday!!! If I continue like this, will the laptop last for atleast 3 years????


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 30, 2012)

looks like manual reTIMming is a must and so is a cooling pad else it can be turned into a electric tawa.

FK is back with the offer, this time even better:


> HP Branded Backpack, Coolermaster cooling pad & card reader worth Rs.2150, 2 Years Warranty ( 1 Year Onsite Accidental Damage Protection 1 Year Onsite Extended Warranty) and Upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for Rs.699/-


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hey guys tell me one thing, now that I am about to install two OS in my G6 2005ax, as we already have norton on the win 7 home basic, will that norton also provide protection in the other  OS? Or do I need to install another OS on that one?


----------



## parth1993 (Oct 1, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

sleeping dogs,just cause 2,street fighter x tekken and fifa 12 works smooth on high settings with high performance  mode . best laptop in the range

i charge my laptop whenever i use it. would that be a problem if i continue to charge after 100%?


----------



## ico (Oct 1, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



parth1993 said:


> i charge my laptop whenever i use it. would that be a problem if i continue to charge after 100%?


no problem at all.


----------



## bhupati (Oct 1, 2012)

^ Though the battery will heat up.

Here is a good article on Li-ion
batteries and common myths:
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1168036


----------



## mohsin2cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys need Help about ur experience.
I recently purchased this laptop frm flipkart and My issue is that the screen has unnatural brightness,on some windows like i right click on desktop and open screen resolution window,the screen brightness suddenly goes up and whn i close the window,it goes dim. This type of issue is with other windows which have white background. I replaced previous one,but the matter is tht the new one is also having same issues..if some one can answer me....i ll b highly thankful to you..

it is my first laptop,and its having this strange issue which is very annoying.

please some one answer.......i have took a video also of it,,if some one needs to watch it.i ll pm him the link..

Thanks N regards


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 1, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin2cool said:


> Guys need Help about ur experience.
> I recently purchased this laptop frm flipkart and My issue is that the screen has unnatural brightness,on some windows like i right click on desktop and open screen resolution window,the screen brightness suddenly goes up and whn i close the window,it goes dim. This type of issue is with other windows which have white background. I replaced previous one,but the matter is tht the new one is also having same issues..if some one can answer me....i ll b highly thankful to you..
> 
> it is my first laptop,and its having this strange issue which is very annoying.
> ...



Try selecting a default power plan + theme & PM me the link.



parth1993 said:


> i charge my laptop whenever i use it. would that be a problem if i continue to charge after 100%?



No problem, but don't "always" use it on A/C. It will ruin the battery. Plus if you're gaming for prolong hours, better remove the battery and then game, temps will also be a bit less.


----------



## kishorenagaraj (Oct 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi all..

I recently bought this laptop, it's my first computer with a discrete GPU. was blown away with its graphics performance.
but..... im not happy with its CPU performance. it just doesn't feel snappy(even with High performance mode).
I've tinkered with almost everything, but of no help.

My old lappy with core2duo feels much better in its responsiveness. 

Please let me know if its something wrong with my setup.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^What kind of lags are you facing?


----------



## mohsin2cool (Oct 2, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

First thanks sam for adding me to owners list

and also thanks my question was answered in the first post with a pic..

Thanks...


----------



## ViCKY16 (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin2cool said:


> Guys need Help about ur experience.
> I recently purchased this laptop frm flipkart and My issue is that the screen has unnatural brightness,on some windows like i right click on desktop and open screen resolution window,the screen brightness suddenly goes up and whn i close the window,it goes dim. This type of issue is with other windows which have white background. I replaced previous one,but the matter is tht the new one is also having same issues..if some one can answer me....i ll b highly thankful to you..
> 
> it is my first laptop,and its having this strange issue which is very annoying.
> ...



first open graphic properties by right click on desktop,then select Power,then Powerplay, uncheck "Enable Vari-Bright".


----------



## LoneWanderer (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



kishorenagaraj said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I recently bought this laptop, it's my first computer with a discrete GPU. was blown away with its graphics performance.
> but..... im not happy with its CPU performance. it just doesn't feel snappy(even with High performance mode).
> ...



yup agreed..doesnt feel snappy at all..graphics performance good..but CPU not so much..
I have a core2quad@2.5Ghz 3gb ram desktop..which I feel is much faster than this lappy..
this is prolly coz..the max cpu speed you can select is 1.9Ghz..but reaches 2.8Ghz(turbo) on demand so I guess there must be "Turbo Lag"??


----------



## jassi32 (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hey , just bought Hp G6 2005 ax ,  today @ 33000 , with 4 gb pen drive ....
its a cool looking laptop , i purchased mainly due to gaming , my old grap.card can't handle any more games

i installed gta4 today , it lags like hell even on low settings, i having default settings or might have changed a little bit , 

can any body provide in assistance in this , what kindof settings do i need to apply to play it smoothly , i know many of u must be knowing , it will be grateful if u help me out

Thanks 

P:S- don't forget to add my name in the list of owners .....


----------



## duke123 (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



jassi32 said:


> hey , just bought Hp G6 2005 ax ,  today @ 33000 , with 4 gb pen drive ....
> its a cool looking laptop , i purchased mainly due to gaming , my old grap.card can't handle any more games
> 
> i installed gta4 today , it lags like hell even on low settings, i having default settings or might have changed a little bit ,
> ...



similar problem..batman arkham asylum doest run smoothly even in low settings while arkham city run butter smooth in high settings...whats the problem??


----------



## LoneWanderer (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



jassi32 said:


> hey , just bought Hp G6 2005 ax ,  today @ 33000 , with 4 gb pen drive ....
> its a cool looking laptop , i purchased mainly due to gaming , my old grap.card can't handle any more games
> 
> i installed gta4 today , it lags like hell even on low settings, i having default settings or might have changed a little bit ,
> ...



disable dual graphics..enable high performance mode..clock at 1.9Ghz always..hope it helps..i havnt played GTA4 on this lappy..but my pc with 512Mb managed it with medium settings..so i guess this should play it perfectly..
reason for disabling dual graphics is..GTA4 is directx9(i think) and dual graphics works only for directx11 games..


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^ Please can you tell me exactly how can I disable  dual graphics?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^ please read: AMD Trinity (Mobile) performance analysis.


----------



## dhiman33 (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

gta 4 is a buggy game..it will run like that on this lappy..that doesn't mean our lappy cant handle game like this..actually the game is already infamous for this bugs. Do not expect avg fps of more than 30.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Thanks a lot for the link.


----------



## RON28 (Oct 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

GTA IV is a poorly optimised console port, instead play Skyrim or Crysis 2.


----------



## kishorenagaraj (Oct 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



LoneWanderer said:


> yup agreed..doesnt feel snappy at all..graphics performance good..but CPU not so much..
> I have a core2quad@2.5Ghz 3gb ram desktop..which I feel is much faster than this lappy..
> this is prolly coz..the max cpu speed you can select is 1.9Ghz..but reaches 2.8Ghz(turbo) on demand so I guess there must be "Turbo Lag"??



What surprises me is that, programs like vlc take a good 5-6 seconds to load on cold start. but once its in memory.. all is well.
looks like everyone else on this thread is not facing this issue..


----------



## bhupati (Oct 5, 2012)

^ agreed. Even after 7 updates it remains a crappy game. EFLC runs better and chances are even GTA5 will run better coz our system is capable and rockstar have (hopefully) learnt their lesson not to piss off PC gamers with console a** kissing!


----------



## LoneWanderer (Oct 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



RON28 said:


> GTA IV is a poorly optimised console port, instead play Skyrim or Crysis 2.


Love skyrim, legen..wait for it..dary!!!..love open world games..fell in love with Bethesda after playing Fallout3



kishorenagaraj said:


> What surprises me is that, programs like vlc take a good 5-6 seconds to load on cold start. but once its in memory.. all is well.
> looks like everyone else on this thread is not facing this issue..


yup..initially it takes time..but then turbo sets in and AAL IZZ WELL ..
Yea i guess they arent facing this, or are they??


----------



## dhiman33 (Oct 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hey I applied for the warranty extension one month ago and still haven't received a mail..what do do guys? 

the registration date is 6th sept and this is written on the redemptionsupport site---

Dear customer your claim documents is approved, a Carepaq link will be emailed to ur registered email id within 3-4 weeks from the date of claim receipt 

hmm..claim receipt date is 8th sept I see.. so I think the mail should come within 8th this month


----------



## LoneWanderer (Oct 5, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dhiman33 said:


> hey I applied for the warranty extension one month ago and still haven't received a mail..what do do guys?
> 
> the registration date is 6th sept and this is written on the redemptionsupport site---
> 
> ...



On the redemptionsupport site..they had previously said that I would receive the certificates by Sep20(got the claim mail on Sep14)..
I checked again today..and it says..
" Dear customer your claim is approved for Carepaq, a Carepaq link will be emailed to your registered email id by first week of October, inconvenience regretted "


----------



## anuj kumar (Oct 6, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi is there anyone who try to make recovery disc from hp recovery manager. how much time it will take.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 6, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

i got my extended warranty


----------



## anuj kumar (Oct 6, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

when i try to make a recovery disc it is asking for choose between two file system to burn 
1-live file system
2-mastered file system 
pl. tell me what file system should i choose.

how much time it take after receiving acknowledgement email from hp redemption cell?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 6, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anuj kumar said:


> Hi is there anyone who try to make recovery disc from hp recovery manager. how much time it will take.



[HP Recovery Manager Trick] Creating more than one set of recovery disc and in ISO format


----------



## anuj kumar (Oct 7, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi friends i created recovery disc successfully.


----------



## suvajit (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



LoneWanderer said:


> On the redemptionsupport site..they had previously said that I would receive the certificates by Sep20(got the claim mail on Sep14)..
> I checked again today..and it says..
> " Dear customer your claim is approved for Carepaq, a Carepaq link will be emailed to your registered email id by first week of October, inconvenience regretted "



same with me.....



duke123 said:


> i got my extended warranty



congo dear....am waiting for mine


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I feel so sad now, I didn't go for the extender warranty.


----------



## john12 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi guys, after reading many reviews i feel this is one of the best lappy below 35k. but i was thinking if i add 5k more i can buy asus k53sm or other brands. so u guys help me out. my main purpose is watching movies and gaming(mostly fifa)..


----------



## suvajit (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

today evening i got my extended warranty.........


----------



## anky (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



closertohell said:


> Hey duke,
> 
> Really dont know how to thank u...
> 
> ...



hey @closetohell
i viewed your query and i am having same doubts as yours.
acc. to your this reply i think that duke123 has solved your queries,but i cannot see that..can you please show his answer ..
thanks


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Can someone map the comparison between Intel HD 4000, Nvidia GT 630M and AMD HD 7670M in terms of gaming performance?


----------



## bhupati (Oct 10, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Can someone map the comparison between Intel HD 4000, Nvidia GT 630M and AMD HD 7670M in terms of gaming performance?



*www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-HD-7670M.69483.0.html

In benchmarks 7670m is about 5% faster than 630m. hd4000 is way too slow than both.
But in real usage there won't be a difference and most likely nvidia will feel faster because of better drivers. And if you use Adobe Creative Suite (After Effects mainly) nvidia is actually recommended over AMD because of CUDA.


----------



## anuj kumar (Oct 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi
when i try to create a new drive on hard disk it says that you are going to make basic disk to dynamic disk and you are no longer able to boot from other partition exept 'c'.
what should i do ?


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 11, 2012)

anuj kumar said:


> hi
> when i try to create a new drive on hard disk it says that you are going to make basic disk to dynamic disk and you are no longer able to boot from other partition exept 'c'.
> what should i do ?



Okay so this is what you to do. First download the bootable version of partition wizard. Burn it on a cd or dvd and then boot using it. Change your c drive to logical disk and your problem will be solved.


----------



## bluewhale (Oct 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi..guys so many of you got this laptop g6 2005ax and sometime have already passed as some of you have brought ir 2 months 4 months ago....hope you have played some GAMES, watched few Movies already...

So please be UN-BIASED and let me know what is your exact feeling about this laptop as per watching HD and normal movies and playing games in high setting specially games like max payne 3, fifa 12, CIV 5, COD(BO & MW3), NFS - the run, MOH, LA Noire, GTA 4  ???

Anyone felt that should have brought this laptop and considered it junk???

Looking forward to hear from you as I want to buy this one


----------



## duke123 (Oct 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



bluewhale said:


> Hi..guys so many of you got this laptop g6 2005ax and sometime have already passed as some of you have brought ir 2 months 4 months ago....hope you have played some GAMES, watched few Movies already...
> 
> So please be UN-BIASED and let me know what is your exact feeling about this laptop as per watching HD and normal movies and playing games in high setting specially games like max payne 3, fifa 12, CIV 5, COD(BO & MW3), NFS - the run, MOH, LA Noire, GTA 4  ???
> 
> ...



i brought this laptop at 33k..and i am very happy..i am able to play games at mid/low setting..

if you are looking to play all these games at high setting better spend some more bucks and get a descent gaming laptop...

considered it junk...ya if you are expecting performance similar to high end laptops you will consider it as junk...


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



bluewhale said:


> So please be UN-BIASED and let me know what is your exact feeling about this laptop as per watching HD and normal movies and playing games in high setting specially games like max payne 3, fifa 12, CIV 5, COD(BO & MW3), NFS - the run, MOH, LA Noire, GTA 4  ???
> 
> Anyone felt that should have brought this laptop and considered it junk???



these are things you won't get from this laptop: battery backup of 8-10hr. hardcore gaming. cooling under extreme load. light weight. extremely fast. HD webcam. waterproof.
if you want laptop with the above kind of features, get ready to sell 2-3 times the price of the HP laptop and yet may miss on multiple points. This laptop is a budget powerhouse.


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



bluewhale said:


> So please be UN-BIASED and let me know what is your exact feeling about this laptop as per watching HD and normal movies and playing games in high setting specially games like *max payne 3, fifa 12, CIV 5, COD(BO & MW3), NFS - the run, MOH, LA Noire, GTA 4*  ???


Buy a desktop and get over it. Don't have ridiculous expectations from laptops, that too budget ones.


----------



## bluewhale (Oct 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Expectation?? No way I dont have any expectation of playing games at ultra setting in this laptop but I wanted to know if anyone able to play the mentioned games if yes then how was it? 

@ico: whether I will buy desktop or laptop don't you worry about that....suggestion and judgement are two different word even moderators needs to learn sometime

I saw another lappy from HP Pavilion 2102TX almost similar range but it has one graphics card only..so wondering if anyone would be kind enough to give some *suggestions*


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 11, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> Buy a desktop and get over it. Don't have ridiculous expectations from laptops, that too budget ones.



That's a little harsh and rude, all he is asking is for suggestion's and if those games work or not.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



bluewhale said:


> So please be UN-BIASED and let me know what is your exact feeling about this laptop as per watching HD and normal movies and playing games in high setting specially games like max payne 3, fifa 12, CIV 5, COD(BO & MW3), NFS - the run, MOH, LA Noire, GTA 4  ???
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you as I want to buy this one



the games  i am able to play
1)Batman Arkham city extreme settings...arkham asylum lagged even in low settings...i think its something to do with nvdia physix...i coudnt fix it..
but CPU temperature at 90C so cant play for long..
2)i played this games all play lag free even at high setting AND CPU temperature was normal
FIFA 12,MAFIA II,LEFT 4 DEAD 1&2,NFS HOT PURSUIT,SPEC OPS THE LINE...
3)you can play MP3 and GTA IV at medium settings
i am downloading other games but due to super fast BSNL it will take months


----------



## john12 (Oct 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi I saw  this in eBay.in and its price is Rs32,899..I think its a good deal compare to flipkart.what do u guys think 
HP NB PC Pavilion G6-2005AX, Dual-Core A8, 4GB, 500GB, 1GB Grap, Win 7 HB | eBay


----------



## duke123 (Oct 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

wont you get it locally for 32-33k...so whats the difference...but ya with discount coupons you can bring it to 30k ....

but infibeam is offering at 31729₹ with backpack


----------



## john12 (Oct 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I checked infibeam and Rs 31,729 is a good deal. I thought of buying during diwali but after seeing this price I want to order now.. I've never ordered from infibeam so u guys tell me whether or not they are reliable .


----------



## duke123 (Oct 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

infibeam is good but i dont know how good are their service is with third party sellers as they have mentioned 48 hours return policy...
.there was an extended warranty offer running for purchases made until yesterday(11 oct)... the offer might come back..please call customer care and confirm whether any offer is available or available in near future...
so its your call ...


----------



## john12 (Oct 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

thanks for the reply. ill contact them tomorrow.


----------



## bluewhale (Oct 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> the games  i am able to play
> 1)Batman Arkham city extreme settings...arkham asylum lagged even in low settings...i think its something to do with nvdia physix...i coudnt fix it..
> but CPU temperature at 90C so cant play for long..
> 2)i played this games all play lag free even at high setting AND CPU temperature was normal
> ...



I believe that should be fine coz price is also a factor......
There is another laptop almost in the 35k range locally.. it is HP Pavilion G6-2136TX Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph AMD Radeon HD 7670M). So here no x-fire but one 2 gb 7670M. Dont know which one will do more justice to budget game lovers.
1. quad core amd vs Ci3 2nd gen
2. 1 GB 7670M Dedicated 512 mb 7640G vs 2 GB7670M


----------



## sandeep23 (Oct 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> thanks for the reply. ill contact them tomorrow.



Two days back I placed an order with infibeam.com for HP G6 2005AX @31,719 with 5% discount using GREEN2012 offer. Could get another 5% discount if I return some old mobile/ camera to them as per their offer. 

Eagerly waiting for the laptop delivery!!


----------



## duke123 (Oct 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^ dont forget to get extended warranty ..you have to register before 25th



bluewhale said:


> I believe that should be fine coz price is also a factor......
> There is another laptop almost in the 35k range locally.. it is HP Pavilion G6-2136TX Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph AMD Radeon HD 7670M). So here no x-fire but one 2 gb 7670M. Dont know which one will do more justice to budget game lovers.
> 1. quad core amd vs Ci3 2nd gen
> 2. 1 GB 7670M Dedicated 512 mb 7640G vs 2 GB7670M



its just AMD A8 vs core i3 2350M...pass mark rank of A8 is 323 and i3 2350M is 417...
Many members have already pointed out 2GB or 1GB doesnt make  any difference because both are same GPU 7670M..
also the keyboard of G6 2136TX is island type while 2005ax has chicklet ...


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys, this is great with the offer that infibeam is giving but they don't have COD, thats bad. Plus its third party.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

ya its a very good one ...but  had a bad experience my self...i first ordered my G6 2005ax from infibeam..but after a week they contacted me saying they  coudnt get the product at that price ...fortunately i used COD so i could cancel the order...


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



bluewhale said:


> Expectation?? No way I dont have any expectation of playing games at ultra setting in this laptop but I wanted to know if anyone able to play the mentioned games if yes then how was it?
> 
> @ico: whether I will buy desktop or laptop don't you worry about that....suggestion and judgement are two different word even moderators needs to learn sometime
> 
> I saw another lappy from HP Pavilion 2102TX almost similar range but it has one graphics card only..so wondering if anyone would be kind enough to give some *suggestions*


well, I gave you an unbiased answer as you asked for one. Especially considering "high settings" like you said. 

Except Civilization V, GTA IV and L.A.Noire, I expect other games to run fine on medium. The games I mentioned are processor intensive and they need a Quad Core i7 laptop (the one with QM suffix) to run properly.


----------



## rish89 (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> Except Civilization V, GTA IV and L.A.Noire, I expect other games to run fine on medium. The games I mentioned are processor intensive and they need a Quad Core i7 laptop (the one with QM suffix) to run properly.



Could u tell appropriate setting for GTA IV.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

game will auto detect the hardware and set the settings accordingly. most of the settings will be mid-low.


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Its been 2months I'm using this lappy. Experience= 10/10

a) I'm a nooby.
b) Bought this for Rs. 35400 (installment scheme) and got only the bagpag. Brought it to Delhi after 12hrs with nothing loaded/installed.
c) Didnt upgrade any driver, didnt install any new ones.. Dont know what all the fuss is about the dual graphics, I use everything in system as default and it runs NFS RUN smoothly at 1080x 'something' resolution at everything high. Ran Arkham Asylum at the same res like butter, and Black Ops too. MF2, Portal 2, Sniper Ghost Warrior & FIFA 13 at everything high and full. Note: I dont use cooling pad or any kind of stand, just dont continue gaming for more than an hour and start playing when laptop is fully charged cause 'playing + charging' feels more heated.
d) I use the power saver mode generally with HP Coolsense ON (seems fictitious). Watched Green Mile (3hrs movie) + a Dexter episode (40mins), still had over 35% charge left (had headphone on) in train while returning from Delhi. Laptop gets fully charged from 10% in less than an hour if u dont browse meanwhile.
e) 1080p runs smoothly, speakers are great. Hard disks not yet partitioned. Just ran Hot Persuit and PES 13, both at ultra and max. Using the lappy by connecting it to net for the first time and after 2hrs without charging, it still shows 2hr35min (57%) remaining. Although my eyes are aching at this power saver mode for 2hrs now. This might be the very first con from personal use of this 2005ax.
P.S. I might have got 2gb + 1gb graphics instead of 1 + 0.5 (msinfo32, dxdiag shows that although the rating in windows index is same as all of u)


----------



## bluewhale (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sandeep Roy said:


> Its been 2months I'm using this lappy. Experience= 10/10
> 
> a) I'm a nooby.
> b) Bought this for Rs. 35400 (installment scheme) and got only the bagpag. Brought it to Delhi after 12hrs with nothing loaded/installed.
> ...



Thanks Sandeep real fame-info was indeed what I was looking for.



> Except Civilization V, GTA IV and L.A.Noire, I expect other games to run fine on medium.



Yeah.. searched some entry/medium range graphics card info in notebookcheck all showing Civ 5, GTA will only run in low setting.

Getting offer in local market  at 33500 INR just waiting for Diwali Season so might get something extra  Still HP Pavilion G6-2136TX Laptop bugs me


----------



## anky (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

guys, see this one..
Samsung NP300E5X-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
is this better in overall performance than 2005ax..pls explain in these points.
1.AMD A8-4500M vs 3RD GEN i5 3210m,
2.dual gpu(7670) vs Nvidia GeForce GT 610M,
3.HP vs SAMSUNG,
and about the price, i am getting 2005ax at 35500 from hpworld (with extended warranty) so there is not so much diff. in price..
so which one will you all recommend?


----------



## bluewhale (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> guys, see this one..
> Samsung NP300E5X-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
> is this better in overall performance than 2005ax..pls explain in these points.
> 1.AMD A8-4500M vs 3RD GEN i5 3210m,
> ...



About the graphics card I believe GT 610 M is entry level card and cant expect much juice from it. Check


----------



## duke123 (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> guys, see this one..
> Samsung NP300E5X-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
> is this better in overall performance than 2005ax..pls explain in these points.
> 1.AMD A8-4500M vs 3RD GEN i5 3210m,
> ...



no windows,no USB 3.0 ports,7670M>GT 610M


----------



## sandeep23 (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> ya its a very good one ...but  had a bad experience my self...i first ordered my G6 2005ax from infibeam..but after a week they contacted me saying they  coudnt get the product at that price ...fortunately i used COD so i could cancel the order...



My laptop has been shipped by Infibeam.com via Bluedart. Expected date of delivery is 15-Oct . So far I am satisfied with the infibeam.com as I ordered laptop on 10-Oct and they shipped it on 12-Oct. GREEN2012 offer is applicable only on products sold by infibeam itself and not by any third party seller.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Sleeping Dogs Benchmark (minimum settings)

*imageshack.us/a/img33/235/sleepingdogsbenchmark.jpg


----------



## anky (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

does any owner of this 2005ax use visual studio 2010??
i have heard it hangs in amd processors??
is this true..?
coz i will be using Visual Studio'10 .and it's very important for me to know this..
so pls help guys..!
and for gaming purpose should i buy wireless keyboard & mouse..? or laptop's keyboard will work fine(durability) 
and should i go with with 4 GB RAM or i should upgrade it to 8GB.
and can i upgrade it's HDD to 1TB?


----------



## dhiman33 (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

My claim receipt date was 8th sept, and haven't receipt any mail from hp yet..any step to take?


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> i have heard it hangs in amd processors??
> *is this true..?*


Nope.


----------



## anky (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

thanks ico..
are u using it?
it really runs smoothly..?..!..


----------



## duke123 (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dhiman33 said:


> My claim receipt date was 8th sept, and haven't receipt any mail from hp yet..any step to take?



check your status here Redemption Support


----------



## anky (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

for gaming purpose should i buy wireless keyboard & mouse..? or laptop's keyboard will work fine(durability) 
and should i go with with 4 GB RAM or i should upgrade it to 8GB.
and can i upgrade it's HDD to 1TB?


----------



## dhiman33 (Oct 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@duke - yep it shows approved and says i am to receive am mail within 3-4 weeks of claim rceipt.. but 4 weeks have already passed


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> for gaming purpose should i buy wireless keyboard & mouse..? or laptop's keyboard will work fine(durability)
> and should i go with with 4 GB RAM or i should upgrade it to 8GB.
> and can i upgrade it's HDD to 1TB?



Okay, tell me a few things, I have seen that you are comparing our laptop with some samsung laptop that is selling at 37K on FK. Now firstly if you are in Delhi, like me, then you can buy G6 2005AX for somewhat like 31K to 32K at nehru place, so with a difference of 5K you will get a number of things with our laptop that the samsung one doesn't give. 

For your query. If you want to game, then I suggest you to buy a gaming controller. Who uses keyboard or mouse for gaming?? Seriously. Better buy an Xbox controller, its epic. Next 4 GB RAM is more than sufficient. No need to upgrade. I am not sure if you can upgrade the HDD, as far as I know, you cannot do that, but I might be wrong. If you really want some extra space, get an external HDD.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dhiman33 said:


> @duke - yep it shows approved and says i am to receive am mail within 3-4 weeks of claim rceipt.. but 4 weeks have already passed



initially i was supposed to receive by 20th september but it was postponed to October 1st week...finally got it on oct 6th...

@anky
you can upgrade the hard disk to 1TB..i confirmed with customer care...but it might be very costly...


----------



## shar_yogi (Oct 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> does any owner of this 2005ax use visual studio 2010??
> i have heard it hangs in amd processors??
> is this true..?
> coz i will be using Visual Studio'10 .and it's very important for me to know this..
> ...



Using both VS 2010 and 2012 without any problem.


----------



## anky (Oct 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> Okay, tell me a few things, I have seen that you are comparing our laptop with some samsung laptop that is selling at 37K on FK. Now firstly if you are in Delhi, like me, then you can buy G6 2005AX for somewhat like 31K to 32K at nehru place, so with a difference of 5K you will get a number of things with our laptop that the samsung one doesn't give.
> 
> For your query. If you want to game, then I suggest you to buy a gaming controller. Who uses keyboard or mouse for gaming?? Seriously. Better buy an Xbox controller, its epic. Next 4 GB RAM is more than sufficient. No need to upgrade. I am not sure if you can upgrade the HDD, as far as I know, you cannot do that, but I might be wrong. If you really want some extra space, get an external HDD.


thanx for the reply @sam
actually i am in varanasi(U.P) so here HP-WORLD is quoting it 35500(with mouse,backpack,cleaning kit,mouse,pen-drive etc),
actually i have been playing games on keyboard only and i think not so many games support x-box controller.
btw how much a x-box controller will cost?
and now i have almost finalized 2005ax!.. but still..





sam9953 said:


> 5K you will get a number of things with our laptop that the samsung one doesn't give.


what are those things which i will be getting in this laptop?..


----------



## duke123 (Oct 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> thanx for the reply @sam
> actually i am in varanasi(U.P) so here HP-WORLD is quoting it 35500(with mouse,backpack,cleaning kit,mouse,pen-drive etc),
> actually i have been playing games on keyboard only and i think not so many games support x-box controller.
> btw how much a x-box controller will cost?
> and now i have almost finalized 2005ax!.. but still..what are those things which i will be getting in this laptop?..



man 35500 is very high...The MRP written on my box is 34200...i brought it from HP world and i got the free goodies and third year extended warranty which cost 1033₹ ...

well comparing with Samsung you get  genuine windows home basic so you can upgrade to windows 8 for just 700₹...you get USB 3.0 support which samsung dont have and you will need it for future...and 7670M is better than GT 610..also HP is a quite old and better  brand compared with samsung who has recently entered the market...so obviously you can expect better support...


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@anky, as stated by duke there are a number of things which our laptop is having, the samsung one doesn't. He has mentioned them all plus the GPU of our laptop is better.

An Xbox controller is nearly 1800 for the wired and nearly 3K for the non wired, plus or minus a few. 
I would suggest you to go for this laptop. It is great. If you want keyboard then its your choice, because the laptop key's are very sensitive and you will not enjoy gaming on this, atleast I don't. Better buy a keyboard of your choice if you want to game.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

HP has stopped giving extended warranty and now giving Nikon COOLPIX 16 MP Camera  for  2500₹....


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> actually i have been playing games on keyboard only and i think not so many games support x-box controller.



keyboard works fine unless you use the arrow keys which are small. 



duke123 said:


> also HP is a quite old and better  brand compared with samsung who has recently entered the market...so obviously you can expect better support...



sadly HP has messed up the extended warranty offer. It was way better than a camera that will take 1-2 months to reach you from the date of getting the laptop. Samsung laptop is fine too and usually it feels premium to HP. Sadly asking price is way more.



sam9953 said:


> If you want keyboard then its your choice, because the laptop key's are very sensitive and you will not enjoy gaming on this, atleast I don't. Better buy a keyboard of your choice if you want to game.



better to test the keyboard first then decide. The keys are sensitive and takes getting used to but then it works fine.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> better to test the keyboard first then decide. The keys are sensitive and takes getting used to but then it works fine.



My friend I have very well used the keys of the G6 2005AX, so I know what I am saying. And yeah the arrow keys are quite small but the other keys also feel very sensitive.


----------



## ViCKY16 (Oct 14, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

All owners. Please help. I am feeling that the RIGHT speaker of my laptop has more loudness than left.Can you all please check in your laptops.If i adjust the balance to R-70 L-100,then they seem to have proper balance. In headphones no such issue is there.i thought that it may be a hardware issue but same problem after replacing the speakers by Service Centre. And add me to the owners list too please...


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Oct 15, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Need suggestion of a cooler of max (note the word MAX) Rs. 400
I dont think a Rs. 200 and rs. 700 cooler wud make any diff


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^A good cooler really makes difference..
Increase your budget & get Notepal L1.


Finally a Proud owner of G6-2005ax.... 
*Pls add me to list.*


----------



## sandeep23 (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Finally I received my laptop on 13-Oct. I am very much satisfied with Infibeam.com as I placed order on 10-Oct and they delivered it in just 4 days 
Product packaging was excellent. Laptop looks elegant and I am loving it.  The free HP backpack was just okay and didn't impress me much.

Please add my name to the owner list!!


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

It has single fan in middle. Would suit all laptops but wouldnt a cooler with fan on left (if there's one) be better?


----------



## john12 (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sandeep23 said:


> Finally I received my laptop on 13-Oct. I am very much satisfied with Infibeam.com as I placed order on 10-Oct and they delivered it in just 4 days Product packaging was excellent. Laptop looks elegant and I am loving it.  The free HP backpack was just okay and didn't impress me much.Please add my name to the owner list!!


 so u ordered from infibeam. can u tell me how much  in total u paid and do u get free warranty offer? I thought of ordering from infibeam  since its much cheaper than flipkart but I  didnt know how safe their  service  was .


----------



## sandeep23 (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> so u ordered from infibeam. can u tell me how much  in total u paid and do u get free warranty offer? I thought of ordering from infibeam  since its much cheaper than flipkart but I  didnt know how safe their  service  was .



Infibeam listed price was 33,399. I paid 31,729 (5% off using GREEN2012) and now If I return some old mobile/ camera to them I would get another 5% credit into my infibeam account. Unfortunately I could not opt for free extended warranty offer as the cut off purchase/ invoice date was 11-Oct. Anyways I am very much happy with my laptop and services provided by infibeam.


----------



## john12 (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sandeep23 said:


> Infibeam listed price was 33,399. I paid 31,729 (5% off using GREEN2012) and now If I return some old mobile/ camera to them I would get another 5% credit into my infibeam account. Unfortunately I could not opt for free extended warranty offer as the cut off purchase/ invoice date was 11-Oct. Anyways I am very much happy with my laptop and services provided by infibeam.


k then ill order from infibeam. I  don't want to wait any longer


----------



## duke123 (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sandeep23 said:


> Unfortunately I could not opt for free extended warranty offer as the cut off purchase/ invoice date was 11-Oct. Anyways I am very much happy with my laptop and services provided by infibeam.




you are eligible for free warranty offer..This offer is ONLY valid for end customer purchases made between 16th August to 11th October..apply fast..Back to Campus


----------



## sandeep23 (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> you are eligible for free warranty offer..This offer is ONLY valid for end customer purchases made between 16th August to 11th October..apply fast..Back to Campus



Unfortunately my invoice date is shown as 12 Oct. I am constantly in touch with Infibeam.com to correct the invoice and use 10-Oct as invoice date which is rightfully my purchase date. If I get corrected invoice then I will surely go for free extended warranty offer


----------



## anky (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi everyone..!
today i got my 2005ax booked!!..i will be getting it on 18th..!!..total price is 33500\- ! from HP-WORLD with 1 year free extended warranty offer, HP mouse and HP backpack(if you are buying from HP-WORLD, u can still get this offer for 3-4 days more).
now i want to ask two questions?
1. should i upgrade its RAM by 4 GB more(making total RAM 8GB, considering future softwares and games)?
2. which type of cooling pad should i purchase?(local or branded).

soon i will be joining the owner list too.!!


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^ congrats. how you got the free warranty? isn't the offer expired?

1. try using full 4GB. if you feel the lappy is bottlenecked, add 4GB more.


----------



## anky (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

yeah the offer has expired but in HP-WORLD the shopkeeper was saying that only they(HP-WORLD) can give you this offer, and that too for only 2-3 days more.
actually they are registering the lappy in backdate..!(or whatever...) but yess..!! i am still getting this offer..!
earlier i was planning to buy this in diwali..but that camera offer sucks..!!..so decided to buy this as ASAP..!
and luckily got one...!(with warranty offer)
and @sam, can u tell me about cooling pads..?..which one should i buy?..

a friend of mine bought a HP laptop with 2nd gen i3/2 GB ati 7 seires/8 GB RAM (37000 rs)
hope my 2005 ax will perform better..!


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> yeah the offer has expired but in HP-WORLD the shopkeeper was saying that only they(HP-WORLD) can give you this offer, and that too for only 2-3 days more.
> actually they are registering the lappy in backdate..!(or whatever...) but yess..!! i am still getting this offer..!
> earlier i was planning to buy this in diwali..but that camera offer sucks..!!..so decided to buy this as ASAP..!
> and luckily got one...!(with warranty offer)
> ...



What laptop did your friend buy? It seems as if you are either overrating the price or the features, because for 37K the features sound too good to me.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^ most likely this one ---> HP Pavilion G6-2136TX (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph). Or 2017TX.

@anky, no idea about cooling pads.


----------



## anky (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

yeah that one G6-2136TX..!!
@sam - which one is better..??.. 
i think A8 is better than i3 2nd gen !


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

both are same. i3 takes lead in some single threaded apps, A8 takes lead in some DX11 games. Paying 37k for that laptop is not a good idea. One can get Asus K53SM by paying 2k more.


----------



## john12 (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I just made an order at infibeam,now eagerly waiting for it.


----------



## anuj kumar (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi
i got windows 7 home basic with my laptop. i download a key of ultimate from torrent and enter in "windows any time upgrade" nw it is converted to windows 7 ultimate.
bt i am worrying although my window is genuine or not.
help me


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

if you have used WindowsAnytimeUpgrade key and it is accepted, it has turned genuine. But remember discussing about it is against forum rules. WAU is not free.


----------



## john12 (Oct 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sandeep23 said:


> Finally I received my laptop on 13-Oct. I am very much satisfied with Infibeam.com as I placed order on 10-Oct and they delivered it in just 4 days !


I placed an order yesterday and it seems they are going to start shipping only  on19th and delivered it around 25th.I don't know why they take so much time when they can deliver yours in 4 days


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sandeep23 said:


> Infibeam listed price was 33,399. I paid 31,729 (5% off using GREEN2012) and now If I return some old mobile/ camera to them I would get another 5% credit into my infibeam account. Unfortunately I could not opt for free extended warranty offer as the cut off purchase/ invoice date was 11-Oct. Anyways I am very much happy with my laptop and services provided by infibeam.



I too couldn't wait and placed the order with infibeam yesterday night for 31,729. Thanks for giving the discount code 

But they are showing ships by 19-Oct and delivers by 25-Oct   Don't know why such a delay


----------



## siddharchris (Oct 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Can any one tell me how much will it cost to extend the warranty for 3 yrs ? I'll be buying this in a week and they're giving me a camera which i don't need.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



abhishek66 said:


> I too couldn't wait and placed the order with infibeam yesterday night for 31,729. Thanks for giving the discount code
> 
> But they are showing ships by 19-Oct and delivers by 25-Oct   Don't know why such a delay



its just extreme case...they will ship before that...


----------



## sandeep23 (Oct 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> I placed an order yesterday and it seems they are going to start shipping only  on19th and delivered it around 25th.I don't know why they take so much time when they can deliver yours in 4 days



Those are standard dates and they can ship it before that. Just talk to their customer care executive to ship the laptop ASAP. In my case infibeam took 2-3 days to ship the product and bluedart delivered it just one day


----------



## john12 (Oct 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



zacfx05 said:


> ^^ friends those who bought from infibeam did u bought for 31k through storagemind or for 33 directly from infibeam


  Directly from infibeam ,u can apply for coupon which will reduce the price by 5%


----------



## abhishekmaha (Oct 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Anybody know when the A10 proccy laptops are expected in India??? Waiting eagerly for HP to do justice to it...This laptop only has an A8...GPU's great though!!!


----------



## duke123 (Oct 17, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



abhishekmaha said:


> Anybody know when the A10 proccy laptops are expected in India??? Waiting eagerly for HP to do justice to it...This laptop only has an A8...GPU's great though!!!



dont wait for A10..even if they are launched they will be priced close to i5 3rd gen models which will easily beat them no point in buying them ...


----------



## anuj kumar (Oct 18, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

thanks for help..
sorry for going against the rule..i was nt aware about that..
next time before posting i will make sure its according to forum rule....

hi
i got a problem in my laptop there is two bright dot on my led display.
what should i do now?


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 19, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> 2. which type of cooling pad should i purchase?(local or branded).



You better invest in a good branded cooling pad...It really helps cooling a laptop.

Myself bought CM Notepal U2 for 1450/-
else you may look for CM Notelpal L1 for 900/-


----------



## ViCKY16 (Oct 19, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



ViCKY16 said:


> All owners. Please help. I am feeling that the RIGHT speaker of my laptop has more loudness than left.Can you all please check in your laptops.If i adjust the balance to R-70 L-100,then they seem to have proper balance. In headphones no such issue is there.i thought that it may be a hardware issue but same problem after replacing the speakers by Service Centre. And add me to the owners list too please...



no reply from anyone
please help me


----------



## bhupati (Oct 19, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a good anti-glare screen guard for this laptop? It's almost impossible to use outdoors due to strong reflections.


----------



## john12 (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hey guys can u pls explain to me how to make partitions? i have mini tool partition wizard and when i try to partition c drive, it says there are no more free MRB slots. This is the only way i know.any help will be much appreciated..


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

finally got my laptop delivered today!! 

*plz add my name to the list*



john12 said:


> hey guys can u pls explain to me how to make partitions? i have mini tool partition wizard and when i try to partition c drive, it says there are no more free MRB slots. This is the only way i know.any help will be much appreciated..



use AOEMI Partition Assisstant Pro


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> hey guys can u pls explain to me how to make partitions? i have mini tool partition wizard and when i try to partition c drive, it says there are no more free MRB slots. This is the only way i know.any help will be much appreciated..



Try Easeus partition manager, free and one of the best out there. Read this.


----------



## john12 (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> Try Easeus partition manager, free and one of the best out there. Read this.



so if I use this app I won't face the problem I'm facing now?



dashing.sujay said:


> Try Easeus partition manager, free and one of the best out there. Read this.



so if I use this app I won't face the problem I'm facing now?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> so if I use this app I won't face the problem I'm facing now?



I suppose.


----------



## anky (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

can i get all the drivers for this lappy for 32 bit windows???


----------



## john12 (Oct 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> I suppose.



I actually need help from those who partition their drives in this laptop. it will be much appreciated.


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> I actually need help from those who partition their drives in this laptop. it will be much appreciated.



I partitioned my drive yesterday only. Although Easeus is the best, I got stuck after i reduced my C drive. I was unable to create partition in the unpartitioned space. It gave a msg saying first convert primary or logical or something like that.. i don't exactly remember. So I downloaded AOEMI Partition Assisstant Pro and it worked like charm. Its user interface is same as easeus. But its not a freeware


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> I actually need help from those who partition their drives in this laptop. it will be much appreciated.



What's the difference b/w partitioning in a PC and a laptop? btw fyi I own a laptop too 



abhishek66 said:


> I partitioned my drive yesterday only. Although Easeus is the best, I got stuck after i reduced my C drive. I was unable to create partition in the unpartitioned space. It gave a msg saying first convert primary or logical or something like that.. i don't exactly remember. So I downloaded AOEMI Partition Assisstant Pro and it worked like charm. Its user interface is same as easeus. But its not a freeware



It'd have said to create an extended partition which allows further 64 logical partitions, and this occurs after max no of primary partitions are used up (4).


----------



## john12 (Oct 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

there are  already 4 primary partitions.inorder to partition c it looks like I have to delete one of the partitions which I'm a bit reluctant to do.so can u tell me a safe way to partition.thanks


----------



## duke123 (Oct 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

change useless partitions to logical as shown..then partition c drive...but after i partitioned i cannot recover by hard disc recovery partition..

*imageshack.us/a/img268/6633/partix.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> there are  already 4 primary partitions.inorder to partition c it looks like I have to delete one of the partitions which I'm a bit reluctant to do.so can u tell me a safe way to partition.thanks



C, in the case system partition ? If yes, then system partition has to be a primary partition. Post a disk mgmt screenie.


----------



## john12 (Oct 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> C, in the case system partition ? If yes, then system partition has to be a primary partition. Post a disk mgmt screenie.


This is how my disk mgmt looks like
*imageshack.us/a/img341/8052/diskmg.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Ok, and what exactly do you want to do? Plus which partitions have OS installed?


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Okay attention to one and all members of this thread, this is not for the experienced users but for the new and beginners who are now trying to make partitions of their C drive. 

Go to this link: Partition / Extended : Logical Drives - Windows 7 Forums

Follow method two described in this post. 


It should solve your problem of making partitions of C drive and also converting primary drive to logical drive.

Just for a sample this is how my drive looks like after following the above tutorial.

*i49.tinypic.com/2ekox14.jpg

If you face any trouble, ask me else you can join the forum and ask the thread creator himself, he is very helpful.


----------



## john12 (Oct 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

ok thanks for the link. i have to follow the second method not the first one right?


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> ok thanks for the link. i have to follow the second method not the first one right?



Absolutely John, don't even look at the first one, the second method is damn easy and you will be good to go with it. Remember always, the bootable version of partition wizard is always better, don't use the non-bootable one.  Any doubts ask me.


----------



## john12 (Oct 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> Absolutely John, don't even look at the first one, the second method is damn easy and you will be good to go with it. Remember always, the bootable version of partition wizard is always better, don't use the non-bootable one.  Any doubts ask me.



ok, why cant i use non-bootable one? i dont have blank cd right now so i cant use the bootable version. any suggestion


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Okay no trouble about the blank CD. Use a pen drive. Make a bootable pen drive, you can Universal USB Installer for that. There are a few other softwares for doing that as well. I am suggesting you to use the bootable one because it has a greater chance of making this method successful than the non-bootable one. Incase you are not able to work with the bootable try using the non-bootable one, just as a backup. Go for the bootable one first.


----------



## john12 (Oct 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

oh i just saw an option for bootable usb flash drive,ill try this


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^First method is also easy, just that its a cmd version. Nothing too techy, some random commands of diskpart and you're good to go.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 21, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^ I have not actually tried the first one so don't know, plus I am not very good with command prompts.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> ^ I have not actually tried the first one so don't know, plus I am not very good with command prompts.



Its easy if you try .


----------



## john12 (Oct 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

guys one problem,i went to the link for Partition Wizard Bootable Flash Drive and i dont find any file for download, need help again


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> guys one problem,i went to the link for Partition Wizard Bootable Flash Drive and i dont find any file for download, need help again



Did you tried Easeus first to solve your issue?


----------



## john12 (Oct 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

problem solved.i convert c:drive to logical and start partitioning the unallocated space. thanks for the help.
one more thing,i see some of the posts mentioning catalyst 12.6 update. is it necessary to update?


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 22, 2012)

John was your partition problem solved?

Yeah sujay you might be right . Will try it later.

What is this catalyst 12.6?


----------



## john12 (Oct 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> John was your partition problem solved?
> 
> Yeah sujay you might be right . Will try it later.
> 
> What is this catalyst 12.6?


Ya its solved now thanks to u guys.Dont know much but it looks like driver update


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> one more thing,i see some of the posts mentioning catalyst 12.6 update. is it necessary to update?



wait for official ENDURO driver (currently in closed BETA). The next version of Catalyst Mobility will be named ENDURO & should have a massive list of improvements.



sam9953 said:


> What is this catalyst 12.6?



GPU driver.


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Max Payne 3 is running smooth on my current settings but GTA4 is lagging. Someone posted a solution to the GTA 4 lagging problem on the thread but I can't find it. Can someone please tell again?


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

In my AMD Vision Engine Control when I click on software update, it says that I have the latest updated software, does this mean that I have 12.6 ?

 I am not able to play fifa 13, any ideas what could be the cause?


----------



## john12 (Oct 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> In my AMD Vision Engine Control when I click on software update, it says that I have the latest updated software, does this mean that I have 12.6 ?
> 
> I am not able to play fifa 13, any ideas what could be the cause?



I can play FIFA13 smoothly in high res. maybe u don't have the correct setup


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> In my AMD Vision Engine Control when I click on software update, it says that I have the latest updated software, does this mean that I have 12.6 ?


the software comes from HP. You can check version number there. It should be 12.4. 12.6 was announced by AMD and HP mayn't added it to their download list. BTW remember it is AMD Catalyst Mobility driver and not Catalyst Driver. Install Catalyst driver and your laptop will no longer boot.



sam9953 said:


> I am not able to play fifa 13, any ideas what could be the cause?


have you tried both GPU: discrete & dual/IGP? BTW what happens when you try to run FIFA13?


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^ I have not fiddled with the GPU settings. 

When I click on fifa 13, it freezes at the point just after the logo is displayed. Any guesses how to resolve this?


----------



## duke123 (Oct 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> ^ I have not fiddled with the GPU settings.
> 
> When I click on fifa 13, it freezes at the point just after the logo is displayed. Any guesses how to resolve this?



Most probably problem with the setup you got..

*<if you have a personal query, use PM>*


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Suggestion of piracy or posting links might lead to bans. Be careful.


----------



## sandeep23 (Oct 22, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Got a response from HP Redemption cell. I opted for only 2nd free extended warranty. My documents were delivered to them on Oct-20 and they responded back on Oct-22 

Dear Customer
Redemption Code: XXXXXX

Notebook Serial Number: XXXXXX

This is with reference to your registration at Back to Campus under HP Back to Campus offer, we would like to update that we have received your claim documents on 20-October-2012 and the same is approved for extension of warranty offer on your notebook, subject to adherence of offer's terms and conditions.
Processing and issuance of warranty certificate would take 3 weeks from the date of submission of claim documents at HP Redemption Cell.

You can also see latest update of your claim visiting at www.redemptionsupport.com.
In case of any further query or assistance, please send us email at notebook@solutions-intg.com.

Thanks & regards,
HP Redemption Cell


----------



## anky (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

thanks chaitanya for reply...
but i want to ask one thing that i have heard that using a cooling pad affects your hard disk..!
is this true.?


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> Most probably problem with the setup you got..
> 
> *<if you have a personal query, use PM>*



Well I don't think that the problem lies with the setup because my friends using not even a dedicated GPU on thier PCs were able to play fifa 13 but I am not.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> Well I don't think that the problem lies with the setup because my friends using not even a dedicated GPU on thier PCs were able to play fifa 13 but I am not.



our lappy is more than capable of handling FIFA 13..anky is already playing at high settings..so i meant it might due to some software issues..if you check some forums,torrent sites etc there are people who have faced same problem as yours...


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah i searched the web for almost a day about this problem but could not get any solution.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

AMD has released some latest drivers AMD Catalyst Software Suite Version 12.10 ..This Catalyst version supports notebooks with switchable graphics and Enduro technology ..  ...They have mentioned so many  improvements over the previous versions in the release notes page...



if any one is planning to update they can update ..i have installed without problems but didnot see any performance jump since 7600M series doesnt have enduro support.. 

*imageshack.us/a/img40/54/amdvision.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img690/3888/weiox.jpg

lets hope we get Enduro support in future versions..


----------



## anky (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@duke which OS are u using ??


----------



## duke123 (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

of course windows 7..


----------



## anky (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

no..i mean which one?
32 bit or 64 bit?
bcoz there are no aero in home basic.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

ya windows home premium 64 bit...


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> bcoz there are no aero in home basic.



there are multiple freeware softwares to enable aero in Home Basic. google a bit and you'll find the links like AeroEnabler.


----------



## LoneWanderer (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



abhishek66 said:


> Max Payne 3 is running smooth on my current settings but GTA4 is lagging. Someone posted a solution to the GTA 4 lagging problem on the thread but I can't find it. Can someone please tell again?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/159655-hp-g6-2005ax-powered-trinity-22.html


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Will it be of any help if I download the driver updates which have been posted by duke? I mean will it help me in playing fifa 13? Should I update it?


----------



## anky (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@sam9953 - the error which you are getting is very common..many friends of mine are getting this error..
may be the fault of pirated version of the game or whatever..
but this laptop can easily run fifa13..in fact i am playing at high settings and it runs smooth..


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@anky can you please ask your friends what did they do to fix the error? Please pm me what they did to run the game after it stops when the logo is shown?


----------



## anky (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@sam9953 - that is the fault of the setup..that setup is corrupted...u shud run some different setup..
u can discuss this in gamerz sections of this website for further information..


----------



## foreverraw (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

should i go for hp g6 2005ax or till now there will be other laptop at same price now.Is Hp provide 1 year accidental warranty ?
and till now the price in nehru place will be down or there will be some gift at this point.I have waited a long time for this laptop till diwali but now it is urgent...
I actually read about whole thread and thanks for your reviews.It is best thread thanks.
I have seen many reviews in which screen display is not good ,it has unnatural colors and brightness.
please help.
thanking you


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



foreverraw said:


> I have seen many reviews in which screen display is not good ,it has unnatural colors and brightness.


This can be sorted out by changing settings a bit via Catalyst. This is a non-issue.


----------



## anuj kumar (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi
guys i have two dull white spot on my led screen after 2 month of use anyone of you have same problem with screen.
 I contact to hp customer care and they are sending an engineer at my home tomorrow hope he will replace it.

.
.
.
.
nfs the run lagging too muchon lowest setting is there any solution?

.
.
.
anyone played mw3,bf3 ..hows performance ?


----------



## duke123 (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anuj kumar said:


> hi
> guys i have two dull white spot on my led screen after 2 month of use anyone of you have same problem with screen.
> I contact to hp customer care and they are sending an engineer at my home tomorrow hope he will replace it.
> 
> ...


NFS run lags because of issue with the game..not lappys problem..

Installed and finished MW3 ..ran smoothly at high settings(not ultra)..
BF3 still downloading..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> This can be sorted out by changing settings a bit via Catalyst. This is a non-issue.



OT: You replied to his post by missing that his post was still under moderation  And when I checked modcp, I found even your reply to be in the list.


----------



## anky (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hello frnds..
i am facing a new type of problem now..
after i upgraded to windows 7 home premium
i created a new simple volume using windows disk management using -
1. shrinking C drive (shrink amount -120 GB)
2. a new unallocated space of 120 GB appeared 
3 right clicking create new simple voulme

it created new simple volume but now all the partitions have become simple volume! and all the volumes have become dynamic volumes.!
the color in disk management is yellow for all the partitions!
is that a problem?
how to make C and all drives like before (c primary or logical or whatever it was)
in windows rating my rating is 5.5 (lowest is of disk transfer rate)..is it low bcoz of all the drives have become simple volume now?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

many times i found my own post getting disapproved. later came to know that i replied to a moderated post without approving it 



ico said:


> This can be sorted out by changing settings a bit via Catalyst. This is a non-issue.



yup. changing the temperature of the screen fix this problem.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> hello frnds..
> i am facing a new type of problem now..
> after i upgraded to windows 7 home premium
> i created a new simple volume using windows disk management using -
> ...



Is your C drive has also become dynamic ? Cross check it. For the rest of the partitions, its not a problem, not even for your low WEI.

PS: WEI is crap, forget it.



Sam said:


> yup. changing the temperature of the screen fix this problem.



Changing "temp" of screen?


----------



## anky (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> Is your C drive has also become dynamic ? Cross check it.


yes C drive has also became dynamic (simple)..
even recovery partition..
i have not even created recovery yet..!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^Are you able to boot ?


----------



## anky (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

yeah..i am using that..although i have not restarted my laptop after it has changed to simple..!
wont it boot if i restart?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@anky,to be honest you setup is now messed up.this is a common mistake & microsoft should really issue a warning about whole disk changing to dynamic after shrinking C drive using windows disk management.you should know now that windows 7 setup does not read dynamic volumes so now you can not use windows 7 dvd/usb to do anything(install,repair etc).if some problem came up then your only option is to format using a XP professional CD or tools like gparted.however all is not lost.
Convert a Dynamic Disk to a Basic Disk - Windows 7 Forums
see option 4 "Convert Dynamic to Basic Disk using Free "EaseUS Partition Master Home Edition".i recommend doing this immediately after saving your critical files on some external hdd/other pc though it should do the job without any issues but just in case be ready.

laptop will boot fine btw.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^A little correction, win 7 setup can handle it, but not directly from setup, but by entering console.



anky said:


> yeah..i am using that..although i have not restarted my laptop after it has changed to simple..!
> wont it boot if i restart?



Yes it won't boot for sure till its dynamic.


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anuj kumar said:


> hi
> guys i have two dull white spot on my led screen after 2 month of use anyone of you have same problem with screen.


For the dull white spot, you'd know tomorrow when the engineer comes.

It might be a problem with the screen but we can't assume anything until you post a pic.




dashing.sujay said:


> OT: You replied to his post by missing that his post was still under moderation  And when I checked modcp, I found even your reply to be in the list.


lol..

Meanwhile guys, give me the link of a proper working and latest driver with this laptop. I'll install in my friend's laptop when I go back to college.

One thing I must say, this laptop is a massive hit. So many people in my college have this laptop and they purchased it without asking anything to me.


----------



## anky (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

there is no such option like'change to basic' in easeus, i am downloading some paragon partition manager...hope it works..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> if i restart my pc now, will i be able to use my windows..?



As I said, until its dynamic, it won't boot for sure. Follow the tutorial link given by whitestar to convert it back to basic disk.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@dashing.sujay,you are correct about accessing dynamic partition using console but i am certain that windows 7 will load normally even if disk is dynamic(experienced it myself with dell laptop).also see here a guide to install windows 7 on simple dynamic volume(so obviously it will load  )
Devocalypse - Install Windows 7 on a Simple Dynamic Disk (Pro and Ultimate Only)

just found a post supporting windows 7 can boot from dynamic volume:
windows 7 ultimate will not boot after converting disk to dynamic - Neowin Forums - Page 2


----------



## duke123 (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> Meanwhile guys, give me the link of a proper working and latest driver with this laptop. I'll install in my friend's laptop when I go back to college.


latest display driver


----------



## anky (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

can i use system restore to get it back??(not system recovery)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



whitestar_999 said:


> @dashing.sujay,you are correct about accessing dynamic partition using console but i am certain that windows 7 will load normally even if disk is dynamic(experienced it myself with dell laptop).also see here a guide to install windows 7 on simple dynamic volume(so obviously it will load  )
> Devocalypse - Install Windows 7 on a Simple Dynamic Disk (Pro and Ultimate Only)
> 
> just found a post supporting windows 7 can boot from dynamic volume:
> windows 7 ultimate will not boot after converting disk to dynamic - Neowin Forums - Page 2



I will try it sometime, seems like it will work. But in much lesser no of commands you can move ahead with basic disk installation. Still thanks for the link.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@anky,you can't do anything except what i posted in my previous post.

@dashing.sujay,thanks to you too for telling me about console access.frankly speaking i just find it easier to hexa-edit hard disk partition table sectors to convert dynamic to basic disk than typing commands in windows console.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> can i use system restore to get it back??(not system recovery)



Nah, system restore restores settings of windows environment, not disk/hardware related issues. Try the Easeus way, its just some clicks away, what's the big deal ?


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys is there any point or is it of any benefit to update the drivers to the latest 12.6 catalyst driver, the link of which was was given by duke 123 in the previous page?


----------



## anky (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

easeus is not showing any option like chnage to basic for my c drive or any drive..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

can you post a screenshot?


----------



## duke123 (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> Guys is there any point or is it of any benefit to update the drivers to the latest 12.6 catalyst driver, the link of which was was given by duke 123 in the previous page?



sam9953 the latest one is 12.10..there is no harm in upgrading as it gives improvement in performance if you have not updated till now..
as example WEI is improved...you get 6.7 on both crosfire and high performance..


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> can i use system restore to get it back??(not system recovery)


No, you can't. Do what whitestar_999 suggested.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> sam9953 the latest one is 12.10..there is no harm in upgrading as it gives improvement in performance if you have not updated till now..
> as example WEI is improved...you get 6.7 on both crosfire and high performance..



I am very new to this gaming, crossfire and all this GPU stuff. So I don't know much. So the crux is that I should update using the above link given by you. Right?


----------



## duke123 (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> I am very new to this gaming, crossfire and all this GPU stuff. So I don't know much. So the crux is that I should update using the above link given by you. Right?



haha i also dont know much...

what i meant was windows WEI improved(graphics and aero) from factory drivers,it was earlier showing different rating when experience index test ran for  crossfire enabled and disabled..but now same for both..
as far as gaming is concerned i really dont know because  i tried all games after updating...i believe its improved...but ya the original driver is too old...


----------



## anky (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



as u can see there is not any option for 'change to basic'


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Okay so updating then.



anky said:


> View attachment 7408
> as u can see there is not any option for 'change to basic'



Buddy it seems you did not read my post on page 26 which was in reply to John12. I have posted a link for solving this partition problem and also posted my disk management screenshot. Have a look at it once.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@anky,you are clicking on wrong position.click on left side box titled "disk 1".

@sam9953,anky's problem is different.it concerns dynamic disk not simple disk.


----------



## anky (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@sam9953 - my problem is diff now.. actually my C drive along with all other partitions have become dynamic(simple volumes) and now i have to change it to basic..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> Buddy it seems you did not read my post on page 26 which was in reply to John12. I have posted a link for solving this partition problem and also posted my disk management screenshot. Have a look at it once.



His problem is different.


----------



## anky (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@whitestar_999  and dashing.sujay - thanks a ton guys..!!!...it worked successfully...really thank u guys..!!..now i will never touch windows disk management again..!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

good to know.also no problem in trying things just make sure to ALWAYS HAVE BACKUP in different hard disk/dvd's.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> @whitestar_999  and dashing.sujay - thanks a ton guys..!!!...it worked successfully...really thank u guys..!!..now i will never touch windows disk management again..!



Good to know, from now onwards use same Easeus partition manager for any partition related tasks.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

My apologies to all the three of you. Great to see that anky's problem was solved.


----------



## anky (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hello everyone,
today when i was transferring data(20.6GB) from my C drive to another partition it started from 16MB/S and gradually dropped to 6.64MB/S !!


it is ver ver slow guys.! iwant to ask is the same happening for you all guys too?
or should i get my HARD DISK replaced?
if i get it replaced can i get it of some brand other than TOSHIBA??(my current being TOSHIBA)
abd during this process my lappy became so slow..it opened google chrome in 2 mins and is taking too much time in opening new tabs and other things like opening movies etc..?multitasking is so slow in this laptop.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^Open the back panel and reconnect your HDD after taking it out. Then post the results.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> hello everyone,
> today when i was transferring data(20.6GB) from my C drive to another partition it started from 16MB/S and gradually dropped to 6.64MB/S !!
> View attachment 7409
> it is ver ver slow guys.! iwant to ask is the same happening for you all guys too?
> ...



HP is shipping 2005AX with different hard disk manufactures..earlier ones had Segate..myself having Hitachi...you got toshiba..some other user also posted same problem with toshiba..thats why your WEI rating for hard disk is 5.4 only ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> HP is shipping 2005AX with different hard disk manufactures..earlier ones had Segate..myself having Hitachi...you got toshiba..some other user also posted same problem with toshiba..thats why your WEI rating for hard disk is 5.4 only ...



Because WEI is idiotic benchmark.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> Because WEI is idiotic benchmark.



agreed.....i am having hitachi one..its speed is fine and WEI is 5.9.. 
can you suggest any good hard disk benchmark tool???


----------



## bhupati (Oct 25, 2012)

Use HDTach. But there won't be much performance difference between 5400rpm drives across manufacturers. SSD is the real deal! I just hope thanks to this laptop's popularity someone will create a optical to hard drive caddy so we can replace the DVD drive with a SSD - dual hard drive setup 
*www.newmodeus.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_27

BTW the new 12.10 update only brings UI changes. The performance updates are only for top cards like 7970m. Anandtech promises better drivers by the year end so don't update yet.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> agreed.....i am having hitachi one..its speed is fine and WEI is 5.9..
> can you suggest any good hard disk benchmark tool???



HD Tune & ATTO.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



bhupati said:


> Use HDTach. But there won't be much performance difference between 5400rpm drives across manufacturers. SSD is the real deal! I just hope thanks to this laptop's popularity someone will create a optical to hard drive caddy so we can replace the DVD drive with a SSD - dual hard drive setup
> Optical Bay HDD : NewmodeUS, Hard Drive Caddys for Notebooks
> 
> BTW the new 12.10 update only brings UI changes. The performance updates are only for top cards like 7970m. Anandtech promises better drivers by the year end so don't update yet.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/161729-hp-g6-2005ax-hard-disk-problem.html

he has same problem...toshiba hard disk..
My HDD benchmark(hitachi)

*imageshack.us/a/img836/7742/25102012163911.jpg

And Here is Anky's(Toshiba) from Below

*imageshack.us/a/img801/1466/74013889.png
whats the conclusion??


----------



## anky (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

my hd tune result


@duke - there is huge diff in maximum rate between urs and mine..!..shud i contact service center?


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Now that we are on HDD, my HDD speed is so sucky. How can I find which brand HDD do I have?


----------



## anky (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@sam9953 - go to control panel > device manager > select hard disk and u can see the manufacturer's name..
btw what speed are u getting while transferring from one partition to another?


----------



## duke123 (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@anky i already informed you about this issue before purchase...you should have checked this when purchasing...contact service center ass fast as possible..

@sam9953 download HD Tune and run the benchmark...can some one with segate model update their benchmark...!!


----------



## anky (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@duke - i ws not able to get this lappy with another hard disk.
i will go to service center tomorrow..! lets see what happens.!


----------



## duke123 (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@anky there is a live chat option in HP support assistant..its 24hours support.i have used it 2,3 times....its quite helpful...try that now..


----------



## anky (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@duke - i just had chat with them..he ws saying that your disk is working fine and told me some steps to improve performance(disk cleanup, defragment etc)
and he also told me to go to service center and that the harddisk can be upgraded..lets see what happens at service center 2morrow..


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> hello everyone,
> today when i was transferring data(20.6GB) from my C drive to another partition it started from 16MB/S and gradually dropped to 6.64MB/S !!
> View attachment 7409
> it is ver ver slow guys.! iwant to ask is the same happening for you all guys too?
> ...



How come your taskbar is transparent?


----------



## john12 (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

guys I checked my HDD and under manufacturer its written standard disk drive.I don't see any brand name.


----------



## anky (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



abhishek66 said:


> How come your taskbar is transparent?


hi
it is transparent because i am using windows 7 home premium 64 bit(i upgraded my windows which earlier was home basic)


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> guys I checked my HDD and under manufacturer its written standard disk drive.I don't see any brand name.



try speccy. or simply post the serial number of the HDD.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> guys I checked my HDD and under manufacturer its written standard disk drive.I don't see any brand name.



Most chances are its company name would be there in the name itself in device manager. If not, check hardware ID, it will have the info for sure.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I usually get speeds between 5 to 15 mbps when transferring data from one partition to another. Mine is a Toshiba as well.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^It should be at least 25*MB*ps (single big file)


----------



## john12 (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> try speccy. or simply post the serial number of the HDD.


ST500LMO12 HN-M500MBB SATA DISK DEVICE. I think this is the serial number


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> ST500LMO12 HN-M500MBB SATA DISK DEVICE. I think this is the serial number



Its Samsung SpinPoint.


----------



## john12 (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> Its Samsung SpinPoint.


So is it good or bad HDD


----------



## duke123 (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> Its Samsung SpinPoint.



lol another one...segate,hitachi,toshiba now samsung


----------



## john12 (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I'm transferring files from USB 3. HDD to my laptop and the speed is approx 70 mb/s..is it normal


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> So is it good or bad HDD



Depends on the benchmark. Run HD Tune as others did.



john12 said:


> I'm transferring files from USB 3. HDD to my laptop and the speed is approx 70 mb/s..is it normal



USB 3.0 write speed hovers b/w 60-100MB/s.


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I too have samsung hard disk. These are my benchmark results. I hope my hard disk is fine. I am not aware of what the optimum speeds sholud be.





And is anyone planning to upgrade to Windows 8 today?


----------



## duke123 (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



abhishek66 said:


> I too have samsung hard disk. These are my benchmark results. I hope my hard disk is fine. I am not aware of what the optimum speeds sholud be.
> 
> View attachment 7415



samsung one seems to be best...


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> samsung one seems to be best...



I am now happy to know that  Just one question though since I am new to this.. while benchmarking it was giving the option to test Read or Write. The one I posted are the read results. We are supposed to check read speed right?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^Both are fine and have their own implications.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Any way to increase the speed?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> Any way to increase the speed?



Don't fill it up to the brim and regularly defragment. Actually, whatever you follow these are somethings limited by hardware. You can just "maintain" natural speed, not increase.


----------



## servo09 (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi guys,

I am planning to buy a laptop soon and have shortlisted few models like HP G6 2005ax, Lenovo G580 (i5 3rd gen), Samsung NP300E5X-S01IN 

Use: 
Home use - browsing, office applications, movies, light to medium games

Budget:
32-38K

I am looking for a model with good battery back-up, lighter in weight, with features like 4 GB RAM, USB 3.0, graphics card, etc. 

Please suggest if HP G6 2005ax will be a good option, or whether I should consider other models. Among my concerns for this model which I have heard abt are - overheating issues, display problem (when I enquired at Ezone, I was told there have been some display problems with this model, it might be discontinued by company...hence they dont have stock!! How true is that?) and battery life (2.5-3 hrs).. 

Can someone help me get the right picture and advice me which one I shd go for...thanks!


----------



## parth1993 (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

need help! i am looking for a free anti virus for my laptop as norton expires in 14 days , i have googled a bit and found some options like avg free 2013, microsoft security essentials, avast free . which one should i pick ? . and how is microsoft security essentials ? plz help.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



parth1993 said:


> need help! i am looking for a free anti virus for my laptop as norton expires in 14 days , i have googled a bit and found some options like avg free 2013, microsoft security essentials, avast free . which one should i pick ? . and how is microsoft security essentials ? plz help.



avast is good option..else go here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-ne...anti-virus-jasper-sky-antivirus-6-months.html

there are some good antivirus with 6 months free subscription...i got 6 month free subscription for kaspersky pure..



servo09 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am planning to buy a laptop soon and have shortlisted few models like HP G6 2005ax, Lenovo G580 (i5 3rd gen), Samsung NP300E5X-S01IN
> 
> ...



do consider this one also Samsung NP355V5C-S03IN


----------



## anky (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



servo09 said:


> Please suggest if HP G6 2005ax will be a good option, or whether I should consider other models. Among my concerns for this model which I have heard abt are - overheating issues, display problem (when I enquired at Ezone, I was told there have been some display problems with this model, it might be discontinued by company...hence they dont have stock!! How true is tat?) and battery life (2.5-3 hrs)..



as far as display is concerned, i am using this model only and display is very good...no issues..and heating is only when u play game for some hours..only problem is the hard disk..it is slow as compared to others..but it still ever thing has its own cons and pros..


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

i guess the vary brightness option was turned on and as most people won't google (or too lazy to search) starts shouting instead of finding a fix.



anky said:


> only problem is the hard disk..it is slow as compared to others..but it still ever thing has its own cons and pros..



HP is one of the largest laptop manufacturer and they source HDD, ram & display from almost all manufacturers so one may end up with Toshiba HDD, samsung ram & LG display whereas someone else with same laptop may have samsung hdd, hynix ram & toshiba display.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^ Liike mine has a toshiba one, is there any chance that I can sell this one buy a faster one and put in my laptop. I mean is this possible, I have never opened a laptop in my life. Is this going to be tough?


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I upgraded to Windows 8 and installed the graphic card drivers from the HP website for windows 8. But now I am unable to open the AMD Catalyst Control Center. I right click on the desktop, click on graphic properties but nothing happens. 

Please suggest what I should do? I couldnt find any solution over the net.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



abhishek66 said:


> I upgraded to Windows 8 and installed the graphic card drivers from the HP website for windows 8. But now I am unable to open the AMD Catalyst Control Center. I right click on the desktop, click on graphic properties but nothing happens.
> 
> Please suggest what I should do? I couldnt find any solution over the net.



i already stated the drivers from factory settings/HP site are obsolete ..i posted links to latest drivers several times here .. no body listens..

here is the link again *support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_vista64.aspx

download Catalyst Software Suite with .NET 4 Support...


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> i already stated the drivers from factory settings/HP site are obsolete ..i posted links to latest drivers several times here .. no body listens..
> 
> here is the link again AMD Catalyst
> 
> download Catalyst Software Suite with .NET 4 Support...



had tried those only in the first place but got an error saying windows cannot find cli.exe so i downloaded from the hp website.

But now my problem is solved. I uninstalled the drivers, then booted in safe mode and used Driver Fusion to remove all the AMD entries and files, and then installed the drivers again. Now i have the catalyst control center back 

Will update to the drivers you mentioned once I am done with other software installations.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> ^ Liike mine has a toshiba one, is there any chance that I can sell this one buy a faster one and put in my laptop. I mean is this possible, I have never opened a laptop in my life. Is this going to be tough?



Yes you can buy another one and replace it with current HDD. Its very easy, just open the screws , slide and replace. But what will you do with your old HDD ?


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



abhishek66 said:


> had tried those only in the first place but got an error saying windows cannot find cli.exe so i downloaded from the hp website.
> 
> But now my problem is solved. I uninstalled the drivers, then booted in safe mode and used Driver Fusion to remove all the AMD entries and files, and then installed the drivers again. Now i have the catalyst control center back
> 
> Will update to the drivers you mentioned once I am done with other software installations.



Any other problems that you are facing? You have bluetooth driver? Are they compatible?


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Didnt install any bluetooth drivers seperately. Default Windows 8 bluetooth drivers are working fine. Even the display driver problem that I had above was by chance. I am sure its not gonna happen to all who upgrade.


----------



## anky (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> Yes you can buy another one and replace it with current HDD. Its very easy, just open the screws , slide and replace. But what will you do with your old HDD ?


i am planning to do the same..
how much a new 500GB or 750GB HDD will cost ?
and what shud i do with my toshiba HDD?where can i sell it and do u have any idea how much i can i get for it?

and i have started playing batman asylum....yessss...!!..its running smoothly at highest settings...


----------



## jassi32 (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

what about this HDD , r the results good or bad .....


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@sujay. Cant we sell the old hard drive from the laptop? I mean it will remain usable after all.


----------



## techsavvy.jaz (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> @sujay. Cant we sell the old hard drive from the laptop? I mean it will remain usable after all.



Can't we simply put it in a case and use it as an external drive


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> how much a new 500GB or 750GB HDD will cost ?



i'll suggest either wait for 1TB drives or for Hybrid HDD (HDD + SSD cache) to get affordable. That way you are upgrading the size and get speed too.



techsavvy.jaz said:


> Can't we simply put it in a case and use it as an external drive



i was going to recommend the same thing. A USB casing will cost 400-600 and can turn the internal HDD into a external one instead of finding a buyer.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> i'll suggest either wait for 1TB drives or for Hybrid HDD (HDD + SSD cache) to get affordable. That way you are upgrading the size and get speed too.
> 
> 
> 
> i was going to recommend the same thing. A USB casing will cost 400-600 and can turn the internal HDD into a external one instead of finding a buyer.



I have heard about this case for the first time. Never heard of it before.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



jassi32 said:


> what about this HDD , r the results good or bad .....
> View attachment 7419



Just OK.



sam9953 said:


> @sujay. Cant we sell the old hard drive from the laptop? I mean it will remain usable after all.



You may not find much buyers for 2nd hand laptop HDDs.



techsavvy.jaz said:


> Can't we simply put it in a case and use it as an external drive





Sam said:


> i was going to recommend the same thing. A USB casing will cost 400-600 and can turn the internal HDD into a external one instead of finding a buyer.



I doubt if any casing for laptop HDD comes except branded docks.



anky said:


> i am planning to do the same..
> how much a new 500GB or 750GB HDD will cost ?
> and what shud i do with my toshiba HDD?where can i sell it and do u have any idea how much i can i get for it?



Get Seagate momentus XT, costly but worth it (for single HDD solution). This is actually a hybrid HDD (HDD+SSD) which Sam was saying of, thus the better performance.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> Get Seagate momentus XT, costly but worth it (for single HDD solution). This is actually a hybrid HDD (HDD+SSD) which Sam was saying of, thus the better performance.



Seagate 2nd Generation Momentus XT (750GB) Hybrid HDD Review. But the price is still really high and as Apple has made the next move by offering 128GB of cache (massive amount compared to 4/8GB in Seagate) in their already iMac so WD & Seagate should upgrade their Hybrid HDD by offering 2-3 times the cache at the same time over the next year thanks to falling price of NAND. so by next year with 5mm HDD becoming the norm, 7mm HDD with a single 1TB platter and 16GB NAND for 7-8k will be a nice deal.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^I just said that for a single disk solution (*-*SSD), else _it is_ costly


----------



## anuj kumar (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



parth1993 said:


> need help! i am looking for a free anti virus for my laptop as norton expires in 14 days , i have googled a bit and found some options like avg free 2013, microsoft security essentials, avast free . which one should i pick ? . and how is microsoft security essentials ? plz help.



hi 
you can download 30 days trial version from norton then uninstall previous one then install downloaded copy you will get 30 days more subscription.


----------



## sandeep23 (Oct 28, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I bought this laptop from Infibeam.com under GREEN2012 offer and as promised they have also credited 1770/- to my account after delivering junk to them. I have ordered following accessories using the same credit 
1. Dell Keyboard KB212 - Rs.399
2. Dell Wireless Mouse WM112 - Rs.499


----------



## anky (Oct 28, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

installed STREET FIGHTER x TEKKEN today..done becnhmarking provide from the within the game itself...i got avg FPS=62..!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 28, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^Must be above & over satisfaction...brother.

This laptop is a cool deal,for *you* and those *of whom* have purchased.


----------



## anky (Oct 28, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

yeah...!!!....
thanx to evryone who gave their valuable suggestions to me...espclly @sam, @sam9953, @duke123,and @kg11sgbg...and all the members who posted in this thread..!
thnk u friends...m jus loving dis laptop...in fact i hv recommended this laptop to 2 of my friends and they have bought it too..(making me a hero..)...


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 28, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> yeah...!!!....
> thanx to evryone who gave their valuable suggestions to me...espclly @sam, @sam9953, @duke123,and @kg11sgbg...and all the members who posted in this thread..!
> thnk u friends...m jus loving dis laptop...in fact i hv recommended this laptop to 2 of my friends and they have bought it too..(making me a hero..)...



Buddy, thank you so much for including mine name as well. Feel really honored.


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Oct 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Tried making a cooler this week. Did a lot and after some big UPs and small downs, it crashed(the batteries) epically. need to spend on a cooler now, problem is none satisfied me(checked all from flipkart)


----------



## duke123 (Oct 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

ok installed battlefield 3..played first two missions in ultra settings smoothly in high performance mode..but faced serious issues with cross fire...the game kept on flickering..gameplay was smooth but display was flashing..WTF..


----------



## servo09 (Oct 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Finally bought HP G6 2005ax. 

Got it from an Ezone store for 31990 with Win 7 installed (plus HP backpack). There is also a 5% cashback on this, so effectively getting it for 30390. Also got a 11 piece accessories kit for Rs 500. Guess its a fab deal! 

I am just loving my machine! Thanks for the inputs guys. 

I am trying to create partitions, as all HDD space is in C: currently. I did try to create partition using Disk Management, but at the end it showed an error message telling some _'dynamic drive'_ issues. Can someone guide me how I shd create the partitions (w/o formatting!)..




servo09 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am planning to buy a laptop soon and have shortlisted few models like HP G6 2005ax, Lenovo G580 (i5 3rd gen), Samsung NP300E5X-S01IN
> 
> ...


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

congrats. awesome deal for only 30.4k 

BTW looks like 2005AX will be discontinued soon. This is the reason: HP Pavilion G6-2201AX (2005AX + Windows 8 = 2201AX)


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Come on man, don't say that it will be discontinued. Its such a great laptop. Wish it would have stayed in production for a few more months.


----------



## anky (Oct 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi frnds...i wnt to ask which sftwre u all use to measure the cpu temperature and FPS in games??


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



servo09 said:


> Finally bought HP G6 2005ax.
> 
> Got it from an Ezone store for 31990 with Win 7 installed (plus HP backpack). There is also a 5% cashback on this, so effectively getting it for 30390. Also got a 11 piece accessories kit for Rs 500. Guess its a fab deal!



Its a super fab deal!!



servo09 said:


> I am trying to create partitions, as all HDD space is in C: currently. I did try to create partition using Disk Management, but at the end it showed an error message telling some _'dynamic drive'_ issues. Can someone guide me how I shd create the partitions (w/o formatting!)..



Download EaseUS Partition Manager


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 29, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Come on man, don't say that it will be discontinued. Its such a great laptop. Wish it would have stayed in production for a few more months.



as i said both are same just name change. Wish HP continues 2005AX but at lower price. Even better, remove windows.



anky said:


> hi frnds...i wnt to ask which sftwre u all use to measure the cpu temperature and FPS in games??



hwmonitor & gpu_z. fraps.


----------



## anky (Oct 29, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

thnx sam...and i think instead of that new model HP should launch a lappy wid A10 instead..


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 30, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

HP Pavilion G6-2010AX (APU Quad Core A8/ *6GB/ 1TB/ DOS*/ 1.5GB Graph)

still packed with A8 but more ram & HDD. May turn out to be a real bargain.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 30, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^ But looking at the current specs of our laptop I really never felt that 4 GB is less, infact is more than surplus. So I don't think that having 6 GB is that useful.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 30, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

yup. 4GB is sufficient. 1TB is the welcome change, provided it is NOT from Toshiba. Lastly, no Windows


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 30, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Yeah, giving away toshida HDD is like junk. Which I have. LOL


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

G6-2010AX priced at 34.5k. 34k for 2005AX with Windows. Seriously bad pricing.


----------



## Dragosam (Oct 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi, again been waiting for A10 laptops well over 3-4 months but no sign of them In India ! So is this laptop still the best Gaming lappy in 30-40k Range ?


----------



## duke123 (Oct 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Dragosam said:


> Hi, again been waiting for A10 laptops well over 3-4 months but no sign of them In India ! So is this laptop still the best Gaming lappy in 30-40k Range ?



you will always get better products if you wait.

wait for 3-4 months more


----------



## Dragosam (Oct 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

It might be to late am bored of waiting just wanna know if there is a better laptop than HP g6 in this price range !


----------



## RahulBiswas (Oct 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hello everyone .. I'm an owner of HP G6 2005AX .. Request to the moderator ==> please add me to the list of owners.
Bought it locally from a store @ 33280 with backpack and a few goodies (+1 year additional warranty from the store along with the 2 year free warranty from HP).So I guess it was a decent deal.

I have been using this laptop for almost a month now .. Now I have a few views and opinions about this machine .. 
To all potential buyers who are willing to buy a laptop having this A8-4500 processor I would say this .. don't have too high expectations .. because this isn't a top-notch performer as far as processing power goes .. Let me give you an example .. I was watching a music video(720p) on wmp and there was a browser and skype opened in background . I decided to open itunes(x64) while this was happening .. now suddenly the audio got stuttered and it was clearly identified whether on earphones or on speakers .. This kind of glitches is unexpected from a quad core processor .. so clearly the individual cores are not powerful enough to handle multitasking ... If you are running a single processor hogging task then it performs good enough but just.

Then to all users who are claiming that 4GB ram is sufficient , I would say it's not because I have been playing GTA 4 and it always consumes around 90% ram after playing for 30mins .. and one time it got real slow .. then I checked that the ram usage was up to 94.5% on gadget. So if you're a gamer then be safe add another 4GB. Now comes the trouble, Hp gives you a ram which is of a frequency of 1600MHz almost twice as expensive as a 1333 one. Must be frustrating because it barely adds upto the performance .. If you're using the laptop for normal tasks then 4GB is enough .. ram usage remains under 60% even opening 5-6 background apps and of course the crapware that comes installed with the machine .. 

HP coolsense -- no idea how it works .. probably it does have a influence in cooling the laptop .. I'm not sure .. but yes the laptop remains cool under normal usage .. heats up real bad when playing, I have a cheap cooling pad but it's to little effect.. Only played GTA 4 on this .. using 12.8 catalyst mobility drivers .. never had any problem .. everything is high .. did some benchmarking .. I've uploaded the results here .

View attachment Benchmark1 GTA 4.txt
View attachment Benchmark2 GTA 4.txt

both benchmarkings are done with dual gpu disabled on high performance mode .. so it's basically using AMD 7670HD as far as my knowledge goes. the difference in fps is due to disabling night shadows and low anisotropic settings .. pretty smooth .. update to performance patch 1.4.

I have Hitachi HDD .. I don't know what's all this fuss about the hard disk specifications and performance but mine runs pretty okay .. Nothing to complain about.

Battery back up .. Hmm a tough one .. Well there will always be different views regarding this one .. because the battery laptops generally ships with although the same specs but some might have better backup owing to a lot of factors of temp and days after first use etc .. One time I had a power cut so I tested it with everything turned to low and in power saving mode .. got about 4 hours watching tv series on wmp. half the time I had wireless internet on. So one can probably max out to 5 hours doing absolutely nothing just reading an ebook on my machine..

Below are the benchmarks I did with passmark 8.0 software .. Best results I have posted here .. 





To conclude .. all in all a good buy but the processor is a bit of a letdown .. expected a bit better .. people who are comparing it to core i5 2nd gen are probably servants of AMD   it is core i3 3rd gen at best .. the clockspeed is a big letdown .. it would have been much more effective had it came with a 2.4GHz base speed The A8 also lacks the L3 cache which was unexpected from the new trinity series .. isn't gaming laptops supposed to be made to suck more power .. AMD designed this APU which will perform during gaming with turbo but well lacks the x-factor during normal tasks .. it does lag at times .. although it would perform better had it came with no OS because a lot of apps just stay in the ram during startup and never gets used ... but you can always disable them but yea .. I would rather take the high road


----------



## duke123 (Oct 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^^ 30k laptop ^^^ 
dont be so harsh.


----------



## RahulBiswas (Oct 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> ^^^ 30k laptop ^^^
> dont be so harsh.



Sorry if I went harsh .. I think I put forward my honest opinion about the product and it will help a lot of users who are looking for details and info so they can get the closest laptop as per their requirements.. I think I also mentioned the good points about the laptop .. the battery backup is indeed decent provided it has a discrete gpu and AMD has done well to switch between the igpu and dgpu for power intensive and power saving modes to help users get the best results during stress situations for more usage ... Also I never heard anyone on this forum mention about the awesome audio capabilities of dolby advanced audio settings(found in the control panel under hardware & sound) ..  The bluetooth 4.0 is also an awesome feature ... earlier I had a compaq laptop with bluetooth 2 and it hardly could recognize half the services my phones supported ... Now it has support for all .. I love the looks of the laptop as well .. maybe cheap plastic .. but good glossy finish .. then the touchpad gestures are cool too ... set your screen temp to around 7k and I think it's decent for all those complaining about the bad screen colour .. So there are lots of things which I like about this laptop...

One would have to wait to see what AMD brings next .. A10 laptops are still unavailable .. A8 going strong .. new Hp models are on the rise now .. with added ram and hdd .. but one would have to say that we are the lucky ones to be able to redeem the additional warranty .. much better than the camera offer now...disappointing asus didnt bring one out .. would have costed some 3-4k lesser ..


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2012)

*re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

what you said is true. Sometimes the laptop lags, maybe due to the ton of crapware HP shipped with it or maybe cause of the slow I/O performance. Processing power falls between 2nd gen i3 & i5 most of the time which i guess is fine. Another disappointment is the battery life. Was expecting 6-7hrs under low load.

Added driver links to first page. If i missed anything, post here. will add it as well. Also extending the G6 family to include the two newly launched Trinity models by HP.


----------



## RahulBiswas (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> Another disappointment is the battery life. Was expecting 6-7hrs under low load.



Sam it seems you're quite an optimist .. expecting 6-7 hours battery back up from a 6 cell battery running a 15.6" screen laptop with discrete graphics card is still a dream .. well then allow me to make your dream come true 




check out the cpu usage as well .. you might think I'm joking .. but am I?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^ i know that trick but once you start working the battery life drops to 5-5.5hrs. Decent but under idle was expecting more as laptop powered by Intel proccy of standard 35W TDP shows 7hr+ in battery eater, with discrete GPU. Real life battery backup should be same as this one though.


----------



## zacfx05 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

sam the driver link in the first page is it same for both desktop and notebook. beacause when i downloaded 12.8 there was two different links given in gur3d site for both desktop and notebook. please confirm is the link for notebook or not. 

and is there any performance differnce in this version in dual graphics mode....

i played sleeping dogs and while enabling dual graphics the inbuilt benchmark resulted in average 27fps for the same setting in dgpu i got 31fps driver version 12.8


----------



## duke123 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



zacfx05 said:


> sam the driver link in the first page is it same for both desktop and notebook. beacause when i downloaded 12.8 there was two different links given in gur3d site for both desktop and notebook. please confirm is the link for notebook or not.



works fine as it supports mobility series...


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

so one driver package takes care of both desktop & mobile? i just copy pasted the link.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

pls check release notes if you are not sure..release notes mention which all series are supported..

for 12.10

AMD Catalyst Software Suite Version 12.10 Release Notes

it supports AMD Mobility Radeon™ HD 7000M Series


----------



## aswinarjun99 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

HI all,

Have anybody upgraded their OS to win 8 ???
If yes please share their experience


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



aswinarjun99 said:


> HI all,
> 
> Have anybody upgraded their OS to win 8 ???
> If yes please share their experience



Yes & i feel it is worth it..

Anything but i see increased battery life.


Well my query is Can a 2.5" SSD be used as laptop HDD??


----------



## john12 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Is there any advantage in updating the drivers and which update should I install 12.10 or 12.8?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Chaitanya said:


> Well my query is Can a 2.5" SSD be used as laptop HDD??



you can try swapping the ODD (DVD drive) with an SSD.



john12 said:


> Is there any advantage in updating the drivers and which update should I install 12.10 or 12.8?



not much. better wait for 12.11 which should increase Xfire performance.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> you can try swapping the ODD (DVD drive) with an SSD.



No I want my HDD swapped....
Is it possible?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

SSD cost a bomb, you already know that. Definitely possible but won't do much good other than cutting windows bootup time by half.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> SSD cost a bomb, you already know that. Definitely possible but won't do much good other than cutting windows bootup time by half.



Yup i know that it costs bomb but it was a random query...

I have seen ssd prices drop so in future may be i can upgrade.

1 more thing wil this upgrade hav visible diff in battery life??


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 1, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> 1 more thing wil this upgrade hav visible diff in battery life??



i guess battery backup will increase but not by any significant amount.


----------



## rish89 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Are there any review on HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop on net......except the flipkart one


----------



## duke123 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

does hp provide cool sense for linux...i am facing heating issue in ubuntu...?
what about windows 8 ..does it work on windows 8?


----------



## RahulBiswas (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> does hp provide cool sense for linux...i am facing heating issue in ubuntu...?
> what about windows 8 ..does it work on windows 8?



I'm not sure about ubuntu .. but I think it should work fine on windows 8 .. HP has provided you with the setups of every driver and software that the laptop ships with .. The only thing which bothers me now .. should I upgrade to windows 8 keeping all windows settings or should I just get it done as a fresh installation .. And another query .. what happens to the recovery partition after upgrade?? would it recover back to windows 7 home basic? that would be a real bummer .. if not then what about the recovery disks? all these confusions are creeping up .. If we can compare the recovery partition to the ROM of an android device then for every update for the device firmware changes the default ROM to the latest --- should that not happen for the recovery partition as well to keep the upgrade consistent on behalf of the manufacturers? Otherwise this whole experience would turn blunt and many like me would simply wish to get upgrade to the higher windows 7 versions than be at a loss upgrading to windows 8...Do share experiences...


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



RahulBiswas said:


> I'm not sure about ubuntu .. but I think it should work fine on windows 8 .. HP has provided you with the setups of every driver and software that the laptop ships with .. The only thing which bothers me now .. should I upgrade to windows 8 keeping all windows settings or should I just get it done as a fresh installation .. And another query .. what happens to the recovery partition after upgrade?? would it recover back to windows 7 home basic? that would be a real bummer .. if not then what about the recovery disks? all these confusions are creeping up .. If we can compare the recovery partition to the ROM of an android device then for every update for the device firmware changes the default ROM to the latest --- should that not happen for the recovery partition as well to keep the upgrade consistent on behalf of the manufacturers? Otherwise this whole experience would turn blunt and many like me would simply wish to get upgrade to the higher windows 7 versions than be at a loss upgrading to windows 8...Do share experiences...



Yes the backup will go back to Win 7 better if burn the iso of downloaded win8..
Keeping apps & docs keeps all as it is.


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



RahulBiswas said:


> To conclude .. all in all a good buy but the processor is a bit of a letdown .. expected a bit better .. people who are comparing it to core i5 2nd gen are probably servants of AMD   it is core i3 3rd gen at best ..


I dunno why you posted a synthetic benchmark. (Passmark)

My roommate has this laptop and I have i5-2410M. In 7-zip multithreaded, this laptop is in 10% of my score and in Hashcat, it actually wins against my laptop by a bit.

Single thread performance is comparatively less, but that's obvious seeing the clock speed.


----------



## anuj kumar (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*




upper link is of snap shot of screen pl. open and see it. 
hi guys ,when i right click on desktop and then goes to first option "graphics properties" the in the audio section it is showing that your display do not support audio is this ok?
pl. check on your lappy and suggest me ..

waiting ...


----------



## RahulBiswas (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> I dunno why you posted a synthetic benchmark. (Passmark)
> 
> My roommate has this laptop and I have i5-2410M. In 7-zip multithreaded, this laptop is in 10% of my score and in Hashcat, it actually wins against my laptop by a bit.
> 
> Single thread performance is comparatively less, but that's obvious seeing the clock speed.



It's just what the passmark states in the cpu test .. I'm not judging the performance solely on the basis of the tests but also by the experiences I gathered all this while .. It may have a good throughput value on certain areas but overall as a regular user when he is using this laptop for various tasks and applications there would be the occasional glitch .. Like lets say theres a movie running in background in wmp and youre surfing on a browser ; as soon as you go back to the wmp from taskbar the video stops for 2 seconds and then resumes playing .. Now if someone says that's normal I would sincerely honour his opinion but then wheres the difference between this and my earlier laptop having AMD Athlon 64+ Dual Core processor.. Both are performing pretty similar when it comes to normal tasks .. Only thing which is left to be seen here whether this machine can perform better with a fresh copy of OS where you dont have all these HP crap stuff pre-installed... Hopefully then one would get better multitasking experience .. Only the users buying G6 2010AX would be able to confirm this .. Lets hope we have more users buying this laptop and exchanging ideas 

And I apologize again if I come across as a critic spotting every single drawback on this awesome gaming laptop which probably fits the budget of most laptop buyers .. But still feel quad core has been a bit overestimated and I personally have expected more out of it regarding the new Trinity series and all of that .. One has to believe without the mid range graphics card which performs really well this would have been just another AMD laptop .. But most of us don't go into so much detail, we just buy it from the price-point as it's the best of the lot in this section ..


----------



## duke123 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



RahulBiswas said:


> Both are performing pretty similar when it comes to normal tasks .. Only thing which is left to be seen here whether this machine can perform better with a fresh copy of OS where you dont have all these HP crap stuff pre-installed... Hopefully then one would get better multitasking experience .. Only the users buying G6 2010AX would be able to confirm this .. Lets hope we have more users buying this laptop and exchanging ideas
> 
> .




i agree with your points...the laptop lags and hangs sometimes for no reason...the lag was clearly noticeable when i installed any highly compressed game software etc was being installed...system become unusable for any other purpose..
now i have installed a clean version of windows 8(not upgrade) without any crap ware for a day..just a few essential software and drivers i have seen the smoothness improved.(at least visible when installing a highly CPU intensive repack game..i have core temp around 40k on normal usage against  50-60k with windows 7 with all crap wares including HP cool sense..so a fresh install might help...
i dont know whether cool sense will help or not i didnt see a windows 8 version online...


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



RahulBiswas said:


> It's just what the passmark states in the cpu test .. I'm not judging the performance solely on the basis of the tests but also by the experiences I gathered all this while .. It may have a good throughput value on certain areas but overall as a regular user when he is using this laptop for various tasks and applications there would be the occasional glitch .. Like lets say theres a movie running in background in wmp and youre surfing on a browser ; as soon as you go back to the wmp from taskbar the video stops for 2 seconds and then resumes playing .. Now if someone says that's normal I would sincerely honour his opinion but then wheres the difference between this and my earlier laptop having AMD Athlon 64+ Dual Core processor.. Both are performing pretty similar when it comes to normal tasks .. Only thing which is left to be seen here whether this machine can perform better with a fresh copy of OS where you dont have all these HP crap stuff pre-installed... Hopefully then one would get better multitasking experience .. Only the users buying G6 2010AX would be able to confirm this .. Lets hope we have more users buying this laptop and exchanging ideas
> 
> And I apologize again if I come across as a critic spotting every single drawback on this awesome gaming laptop which probably fits the budget of most laptop buyers .. But still feel quad core has been a bit overestimated and I personally have expected more out of it regarding the new Trinity series and all of that .. One has to believe without the mid range graphics card which performs really well this would have been just another AMD laptop .. But most of us don't go into so much detail, we just buy it from the price-point as it's the best of the lot in this section ..


Just do a fresh install.


----------



## Vinayak Agarwal (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi. i just bought HP G6-2201 AX wiith WIN 8.
I have few doubts regarding the Dual Graphic settings
P.S. I will only be using this lappy for watching HD movies and videos... and i want them to play without a lag
 Q.1 Is it required for me to enable dual graphics?
Q.2 My battery only lasts 3 hrs max. How to maximize it??
Q.3 IN the AMD Catalyst, there is a tab for video which further contains many setting options. how to customize them for getting max. output video quality?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 3, 2012)

1. not required.
2. turn off dual/discrete GPU & limit the laptop's processor to 1.9Ghz when using battery. videos will continue to play smoothly. additionally turn of WiFi/Bluetooth. And decrease brightness to 30-50%.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

i did a clean install of win 8 few days back. but now this thing runs at around 45 C during normal browsing with fan running very loud. and it even goes to around 55C sometimes.
*i.imgur.com/VmPKs.png?1

also i by mistake removed hp tools partition. anyway to restore it back?


----------



## duke123 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^45C is normal..mine is also running at this temperature(40-45) but with windows 7 it was running around 50-60 ...
the recovery partition gets disabled the moment when you partition the hard disk..you will lose ability to restore from recovery partition...so there is not much use with that if you partitioned the hard disk..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^ok fine but fan is also very loud.
i am not talking of recovery partition but of hp_tools which appears as inaccessible Q drive in win 7.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^ok fine but fan is also very loud.
> i am not talking of recovery partition but of hp_tools which appears as inaccessible Q drive in win 7.



i think HP cool sense can fix the fan noise.have u installed it...but i coudnt find cool sense for windows 8 yet..

also check bios there is a option like fan always on or something like that...

i formatted everything including recovery,hp tools partitions didnt face any problem...


----------



## Vinayak Agarwal (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> 1. not required
> 2. turn off dual/discrete GPU & limit the laptop's processor to 1.9Ghz when using battery. videos will continue to play smoothly. additionally turn of WiFi/Bluetooth. And decrease brightness to 30-50%.


1. how do i limit the processor speed to 1.9 ghz as it is already the amx. permissible clock speed??
2.  what about video tab settings?


----------



## mohsin2cool (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

guyz please help me out..
 i installed windows 8, and installed latest graphics catalyst 12.11 beta from amd website.
now i have two issues!!!
a) whenever i play a game and close it after playing, graphics stop working for another time if i try to play game again,neither can i go to graphics properties nor can i install/uninstall graphics again.
b)if the laptop sleeps whn i leave it idle for some time, the screen light gets totally dim and despite using brightness up down, nothing works out.it only works whn i shutdown system.

this is very annoying..plz help me to come out of this..


----------



## anuj kumar (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^ok fine but fan is also very loud.
> i am not talking of recovery partition but of hp_tools which appears as inaccessible Q drive in win 7.



hi
1. q drive is not for hp tools but it is due to ms office 2010 it create a virtual drive named q
2.if you already created your recovery disc then its not matter much to have the partition of hp tools 
3.you can partition your hard drive as much as you can ...you can get recover windows threw recovery drive ...the only point your hard drive should be basic not dynamic if it converted in to dynamic change it to basic using third party partition tools


----------



## duke123 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin2cool said:


> guyz please help me out..
> i installed windows 8, and installed latest graphics catalyst 12.11 beta from amd website.
> now i have two issues!!!
> a) whenever i play a game and close it after playing, graphics stop working for another time if i try to play game again,neither can i go to graphics properties nor can i install/uninstall graphics again.
> ...



the 12.11 are still beta stage....they have to fix the bugs...wait for final 12.11 release or install stable 12.10...



anuj kumar said:


> hi
> 
> 3.you can partition your hard drive as much as you can ...you can get recover windows threw recovery drive ...the only point your hard drive should be basic not dynamic if it converted in to dynamic change it to basic using third party partition tools



did you partition ur hard disk...then did you check whether you can recover through recovery partition?
because few of us are unable to recover...we cannot select the recovery partition restore in recovery menu...its disabled...can you tell me hoe to fix this...


----------



## mohsin2cool (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> the 12.11 are still beta stage....they have to fix the bugs...wait for final 12.11 release or install stable 12.10...


installed 12.10 but still hav the same issue, laptop sleeps and the brightness also goes dim and doesnt come up even mouse hovering or doing any work.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

remove 12.10. use drivesweeper to get rid of the old drivers and then try installing 12.10 again or if you have the original drivers that HP provided, try those also. i feel that the old settings were somehow preserved and reapplied in 12.10.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anuj kumar said:


> hi
> 1. q drive is not for hp tools but it is due to ms office 2010 it create a virtual drive named q
> 2.if you already created your recovery disc then its not matter much to have the partition of hp tools
> 3.you can partition your hard drive as much as you can ...you can get recover windows threw recovery drive ...the only point your hard drive should be basic not dynamic if it converted in to dynamic change it to basic using third party partition tools



i understood why i wasn't able to create hp_tools as basic disk allowed max 3 primary partitions and my games drive was also primary. 
so system, windows and games made 3 primary partitions.

that recovery disks were created in win 7 so will they work with win 8?


----------



## anuj kumar (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i understood why i wasn't able to create hp_tools as basic disk allowed max 3 primary partitions and my games drive was also primary.
> so system, windows and games made 3 primary partitions.
> 
> that recovery disks were created in win 7 so will they work with win 8?



if you use recovery disc in windows 8 it will install your previous operating system w7 hb; recovery disc contains driver and software that windows 7 support so few software of hp will not supported right now on windows 8.



duke123 said:


> the 12.11 are still beta stage....they have to fix the bugs...wait for final 12.11 release or install stable 12.10...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i made one more partition on my hard disk so it converted to dynamic at that moment i was not able access the recovery drive then i converted whole hard disk to basic one then i was able to access my recovery and re install w7 again....


----------



## duke123 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anuj kumar said:


> if you use recovery disc in windows 8 it will install your previous operating system w7 hb; recovery disc contains driver and software that windows 7 support so few software of hp will not supported right now on windows 8.
> 
> 
> 
> i made one more partition on my hard disk so it converted to dynamic at that moment i was not able access the recovery drive then i converted whole hard disk to basic one then i was able to access my recovery and re install w7 again....



HP has released our drivers for windows 8..

thanks for the info mate..but i deleted the recovery..wqindows 7 basically slow with all craps from HP...also windows 8 has a inbuilt reset,restore functions that work perfectly...so no more need to maintain recovery partition...


----------



## anuj kumar (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> HP has released our drivers for windows 8..
> 
> thanks for the info mate..but i deleted the recovery..wqindows 7 basically slow with all craps from HP...also windows 8 has a inbuilt reset,restore functions that work perfectly...so no more need to maintain recovery partition...



only advantage i see using recovery it takes 20 min to install whole os + driver + all software from hp ....its fast....

buddy; do me a favor i asked a question in previous(around 2-3 post back) post that when i go to graphics property>audio by right click on desktop it says that "your display do not support audio". could you pl. check in your lappy and post what you have seen.


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> HP has released our drivers for windows 8..
> 
> thanks for the info mate..but i deleted the recovery..wqindows 7 basically slow with all craps from HP...also windows 8 has a inbuilt reset,restore functions that work perfectly...so no more need to maintain recovery partition...



Dude, would mind expanding a little on the part "windows 8 has inbuilt restore and reset function"? How does it work and how different is it from the recovery partition?


----------



## duke123 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anuj kumar said:


> only advantage i see using recovery it takes 20 min to install whole os + driver + all software from hp ....its fast....
> 
> buddy; do me a favor i asked a question in previous(around 2-3 post back) post that when i go to graphics property>audio by right click on desktop it says that "your display do not support audio". could you pl. check in your lappy and post what you have seen.



i also have same..i think its for displays with speakers attached...our laptop as speakers separated from display..not sure though..



sam9953 said:


> Dude, would mind expanding a little on the part "windows 8 has inbuilt restore and reset function"? How does it work and how different is it from the recovery partition?



i did a clean install and its there in windows 8..even tried one refresh worked ok...
better if you search in google..would find better explanations..this ones good...

How to Refresh or Reset Your Windows 8 PC


and none of the games i tried worked in windows 8...thats a big letdown...


----------



## duke123 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

* new update *

HP laptops are facing windows 8 update problems..has anyone else faced the problem..update gets stuck at 13%...myself facing problems and laptop is unusable...dont update windows 8/upgrade to windows 8 untill this issue is solved:


----------



## jassi32 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

*Hey , need some help , *

i always play games like BF3, MOH , Resident evil , Assassin Creed etc etc 
i always used core temp to monitor temp and freq, when i play games it used to show cores freq to 2.8 Ghz , 
recently its been 2-3 days , the Max Core Freq is 2.4 Ghz , no matter what game i play , causes games lags , 

i have used High performance settings and On Plug In , its always max at 2.4 , med - 1.8 and min 1.4 ghz 
any solution coz games and performance is laggy .....


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> * new update *
> 
> HP laptops are facing windows 8 update problems..has anyone else faced the problem..update gets stuck at 13%...myself facing problems and laptop is unusable...dont update/upgrade to windows 8 untill this issue is solved:



Dduuuuuuuuuudee? tell me tell should I upgrade to win 8 using the 699 offer or not? I too use G6 2005AX? Should I do it or not? Will I be fine?


----------



## duke123 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> Dduuuuuuuuuudee? tell me tell should I upgrade to win 8 using the 699 offer or not? I too use G6 2005AX? Should I do it or not? Will I be fine?


definitely you can upgrade but wait till they fix it...and they surely will many HP laptops are affected...but if you do now you get into trouble..


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

So what do you suggest me to do? Should I wait for some time? how long?


----------



## duke123 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> So what do you suggest me to do? Should I wait for some time? how long?



you can upgrade buy the license and keep the product key...you can do a clean install of windows 8 with both windows 7 and 8 running..or you can restore windows 7 from recovery.even if windows 8 becomes un bootable you can use windows 7..i faced serious problem because i totally removed windows 7 and recovery..so now i have to download windows 7 setup again and install windows 7...

i think you can run windows 8 without problem if you disable updates..its update thats causing the trouble..

dont think it will take long as  people who brought HP laptops with windows 8 are also suffering  so some fix will come soon within days thats sure...


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Acha. So its the updates that are giving problems? I plan on not touching the recovery partition at all. I have just created a new partition of 100 GB for installing win 8 and will not even touch any other partiton.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

yes i clearly mentioned dont update windows 8 or upgrade to windows 8 till they fix the problem...some one has mentioned a trick yesterday but dont know how effective it is...dont have patience to try again ...also i spoke to both Microsoft and HP but they still have not isolated the problem...


----------



## ashu850 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

i purchased this laptop on Sunday & I'm facing two problems

1. Viewing angle of the screen is very dis-satisfactory..when i m right in front of the screen i get very clear view but if i m seeing it from left, right, up or down i m getting color, saturation, contrast and brightness to vary, even within the intended viewing angle, by variations in posture.. 

2. Whenever i run any dvd, strange sound comes out of it as if something is hindering while rotation of dvd drive..

can any body help me out??


----------



## Srinath_Balne (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hey frnds,

I got this laptop yesterday for 35.7 K including original HP backpack, 3 years accidental warranty and 12 essential accessories  Just completed repartition and recovery using HP recovery manager.

My frnd bought 2016TX lappy for 44K with same goodies n offers. I have no interest to buy a laptop as I already have a high end desktop at home and HP elitebook 8440p (my office laptop). But after reading reviews here and there, 2005ax seems to be a better one compared to others under 35K. I suggested this laptop to my frnd but he was doubtful on AMD processor, so he decided to  buy 2016TX ( 3rd i5, 1GB graphic, 4GB RAM, 500 GB HDD).

Then I decided to buy 2005AX as I'm looking for organisation change(may be also relocation), so I can carry this lappy to wherever I go.

My usage is 30% browsing,30% office work, 20% movies and 20% games (fifa 12, gta, virtual tennis, nfs, raw). 

Thanks,
Srinath


----------



## anil5455 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi Guys,

Good evening.

I purchased hp 2010ax today, and facing trouble installing windows xp sp2. I am getting blue screen, with stop error (0x000007b something)

Can some one help me with this?

Thanks
Anilkumar M


----------



## jassi32 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*




if i do a system factory recovery will my partitions will be deleted , as in the pics r my drive details ......
Help Me


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



jassi32 said:


> View attachment 7575
> 
> if i do a system factory recovery will my partitions will be deleted , as in the pics r my drive details ......
> Help Me



Yes, if you do a "full" restore.


----------



## anuj kumar (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



jassi32 said:


> View attachment 7575
> 
> if i do a system factory recovery will my partitions will be deleted , as in the pics r my drive details ......
> Help Me



if you created a new drive it will not deleted during factory restore it will only format your c drive and install windows +driver+software..so don't worry go ahead ....i have already done it several times...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anuj kumar said:


> if you created a new drive it will not deleted during factory restore it will only format your c drive and install windows +driver+software..so don't worry go ahead ....i have already done it several times...



Doesn't HP recovery manager gives options to restore to "exactly" factory state ? (in the condition you buy the laptop)


----------



## anuj kumar (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> Doesn't HP recovery manager gives options to restore to "exactly" factory state ? (in the condition you buy the laptop)



hp recovery manager have an option for system recovery when you go inside that i will turn the system in restore mode and ask for you partial system recovery or full system recovery and if you choose full system recovery it will return your system to exactly same as new buy condition.


----------



## aswinarjun99 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi all,

i am facing a weird issue, that my head phones are no longer working !!!!
it was working fine, but suddenly it stopped working, and i tried re installing the audio driver several times,
the speakers are working fine btw.
i removed the audio driver and used the generic windows audio driver, but the problem persists.
when the audio driver is installed i can see the headphones in the sound options, and it is activated also..
Please help me on this, or i am forced to do a re install ..


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Looking for HP G6-2500AX for my friend.Any good online deals , guys ??? Getting it from Flipkart @24,600 RS. ANything cheaper than this ?
Edit: Sorry , typo.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^*3*4,600


----------



## anil5455 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Looks like no one tried installing xp on 2010ax


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anil5455 said:


> Looks like no one tried installing xp on 2010ax


Why would one?

Just use Windows 7. If you want XP, then virtualize it using a software like VirtualBox.

Windows XP is 11 years old now. Imagine using Windows 3.11 in the year 2002.


----------



## mohsin20 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

i bought g6-2005ax for 31900 with bag at lamington road-mumbai.

can anyone tell me which hdd is  the g6-2010ax using ? if its toshiba pls inform.


----------



## sandeep23 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> i bought g6-2005ax for 31900 with bag at lamington road-mumbai.
> 
> can anyone tell me which hdd is  the g6-2010ax using ? if its toshiba pls inform.



My laptop has Seagate-Samsung SpinPoint (ST500LMO12 HN-M500MBB) HDD but HP is also using other brands such as Hitachi or Toshiba HDDs for this laptop.


----------



## abhishek66 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Rishi. said:


> Looking for HP G6-2500AX for my friend.Any good online deals , guys ??? Getting it from Flipkart @24,600 RS. ANything cheaper than this ?
> Edit: Sorry , typo.



I almost got a heart attack reading 24600!!


----------



## anil5455 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> Why would one?
> 
> Just use Windows 7. If you want XP, then virtualize it using a software like VirtualBox.
> 
> Windows XP is 11 years old now. Imagine using Windows 3.11 in the year 2002.



Now I am trying to install windows 7 with a bootable dvd, but its not detecting the DVD, even after setting boot priority to cd-dvd rom. Please some one help me...

thanks in advance


----------



## mohsin20 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

do u have the g6-2010ax.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anil5455 said:


> Now I am trying to install windows 7 with a bootable dvd, but its not detecting the DVD, even after setting boot priority to cd-dvd rom. Please some one help me...
> 
> thanks in advance



Try selecting the ODD from list of boot devices, not automatic.


----------



## raj1988at (Nov 8, 2012)

*Blue Screen of death troubling me*

Hello owners..

Ive purchased this lappie from infibeam just two days ago and already it has troubled me 4 times by shutting down unexpectedly, displaying the blue screen and restarting automatically. Thereafter the windows displays the message whose screenshot im attaching..


Usually it happens while im trying to copy files from my system to my portable HDD.. system has crashed while iws copying 
1. using 3.0 or 2.0 ports 
2. large files (some 50GB) or small files (mp3s from my phone)
3. using teracopy or windows..

my drivers for display, audio, etc. are upto date.. haven't checkd the BIOS though..

please help me solve this problem..


----------



## NovicePJ (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I’m going to buy this laptop from flipkart this week. 
config is solid but its new model so not much review available.though 2005ax has satisfactory reviews. 
heating issues & driver problems are something to take care of. 
My budget is strict so going to put my trust in it.   lets see what’s in store for me. will update once i have it


----------



## mohsin20 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

i am planning to buy g6-2010ax once they bring the extended 2yr warranty offer back. just want concrete info  about the hdd if its a toshiba make or a diff manufacturer.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> i am planning to buy g6-2010ax once they bring the extended 2yr warranty offer back. just want concrete info  about the hdd if its a toshiba make or a diff manufacturer.



you can't. easiest way to find what HDD is being used is to check in device manager. but as 2010AX doesn't come without any OS, you'll either have to install an OS (live cd may work) or open the back panel and check. Shopkeeper will never let you open a brand new laptop unless you buy it.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Sorry, not been active a while. Is the BSOD issue solved..?


----------



## raj1988at (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



asingh said:


> Sorry, not been active a while. Is the BSOD issue solved..?




ill PM us as suggested by sam..


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



raj1988at said:


> ill PM us as suggested by sam..



Let us just talk here so others can benefit to. 

Anyways, I looked at the dump files..see below:





> STACK_COMMAND:  kb
> 
> FOLLOWUP_IP:
> CLASSPNP!TransferPktComplete+1ce
> ...






> STACK_COMMAND:  kb
> 
> FOLLOWUP_IP:
> volsnap!VspRefCountCompletionRoutine+4
> ...



So basically the PnP and volume control drivers/modules are failing. This binds directly to the symptom you gave of the crash happening when you try a copy/paste from external media. Triage the following, in chronological order:

1. Reset the CMOS from the BIOS.
2. Boot into Safe mode once, and try copy/paste.
3. Reinstall all the drivers, just over lay.

Do all "one-at-a-time"; i.e. do one step and try to copy/paste and check for persistence. Also run HD Tune Pro on your drives; do the deep error scan and let us know.


----------



## adityamedhe (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Im confused between 2005AX and 2201AX
Whats the exact difference between them? Only Win8?
Does 2201 also have the Dual Graphics Card?
Kindly reply if you are sure as I am going to order the 2201AX tomorrow 
Thanks in Advance


----------



## adityamedhe (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Vinayak Agarwal said:


> Hi. i just bought HP G6-2201 AX wiith WIN 8.
> I have few doubts regarding the Dual Graphic settings
> P.S. I will only be using this lappy for watching HD movies and videos... and i want them to play without a lag
> Q.1 Is it required for me to enable dual graphics?
> ...



Im also planning to get one, whats the difference between this and 2005AX? Only Win8?
Does this also have the Dual Graphics cards?


----------



## mohsin20 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

which would be the best cooling pad for this laptop (2010ax) considering i will be using this laptop in a closed cabinet connected to tv and will be kept on for days on end. mind you the ventilation will be very very poor. also any g6-2010ax owners tell me which brands hdd is installed in their laptops.


----------



## captain_volt (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

bought this lovely laptop 2005AX locally @33800 with bag.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> which would be the best cooling pad for this laptop (2010ax) considering i will be using this laptop in a closed cabinet connected to tv and will be kept on for days on end. mind you the ventilation will be very very poor. also any g6-2010ax owners tell me which brands hdd is installed in their laptops.


Cooler Master's cooling pad will be very good.


----------



## mohsin20 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> Cooler Master's cooling pad will be very good.





which one. you know my issue very well. closed confined cabinet with limited ventilation.

i am confused between these 3

1)Cooler Master Notepal Infinite Evo Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com

2) Deepcool N9 | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com

3) Cooler Master NotePal U Stand Mini Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> which one. you know my issue very well. closed confined cabinet with limited ventilation.
> 
> i am confused between these 3
> 
> ...


Either of 1 or 3.

3 if you want an inclined stand like sort of thing. 1 is also fine.

But do check the dimensions.


----------



## adityamedhe (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Anybody here.. Please answer my simple question posted above ^^


----------



## mohsin20 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



adityamedhe said:


> Anybody here.. Please answer my simple question posted above ^^



yes. even the 2201 has dual graphics but can only crossfire upto 1gb rather than 1.5gb like 2005and2010.

see compare link below.

HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph) vs HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) vs HP Pavilion G6-2201AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph): Compare


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



adityamedhe said:


> Im also planning to get one, whats the difference between this and 2005AX? Only Win8?
> Does this also have the Dual Graphics cards?



if a laptop ships with 2nd gen A-series processor (4XXX) and a 7-series GPU (max 7670M), it can be crossfired.
here is the list:
(A8 low voltage) Radeon HD 7500G + HD 7550M Dual Graphics
(A6) Radeon HD 7520G + HD 7670M Dual Graphics
(A8) Radeon HD 7640G + HD 7670M Dual Graphics
(A10) Radeon HD 7660G + HD 7670M Dual Graphics

there are more combo but these 4 are common. it doesn't matter if flipkart states this or not but X-fire is possible in the above 4 case for sure.

*EDIT*: Found something. Recommended graphics cards for AMD dual-graphics. A4 doesn't support dual graphics in case of Trinity.



mohsin20 said:


> yes. even the 2201 has dual graphics but can only crossfire upto 1gb rather than 1.5gb like 2005and2010.



1.5GB (1GB from discrete GPU, 512MB from integrated) but this hardly matters. even 500MB is sufficient for trinity. all one need is bandwidth. Radeon 7640G will perform at hardly 50% capacity when used with 1066Mhz ram than when used with 1600Mhz. Use 1800Mhz and performance will go even more high but 1800Mhz ram kit will cost a bomb. So all one need is fast ram and not a ton of ram.


----------



## mohsin2cool (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi mates
im sorry if this has been answered but please some body help me..
im playing gta4 with default settings,but was getting hell of lags, thn somebody somwhere had posted to disable dual graphics, i did same, and the lagging was lil bit gone..but now i found it lags in intervals and at some places in liberty city...any solutions??
moreover whn i exit from the game,the system responds differently and works well only after a reboot..please help..

im running win8 pro..
with amd 12.10 graphics drivers.kindly help..


----------



## adityamedhe (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> yes. even the 2201 has dual graphics but can only crossfire upto 1gb rather than 1.5gb like 2005and2010.
> 
> see compare link below.
> 
> HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph) vs HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) vs HP Pavilion G6-2201AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph): Compare



Thanks for your reply Mohsin20, but I beg to differ. The specs in Flipkart are WRONG (maybe because the 2201 is a recent model and they dont have detailed info) 
It has integrated 7640G so it will use 512  MB of RAM for graphics by default + It has dedicated 7670M (1GB)
The official HP links clearly prove it:
2201 AX: HP Pavilion g6-2201ax Notebook PC Product Specifications | HP® Support
2005 AX: HP Pavilion g6-2005ax Notebook PC Product Specifications | HP® Support

The graphics are listed as 1 GB Dedicated for both, so the 512 MB internal is implied



Sam said:


> if a laptop ships with 2nd gen A-series processor (4XXX) and a 7-series GPU (max 7670M), it can be crossfired.
> here is the list:
> (A8 low voltage) Radeon HD 7500G + HD 7550M Dual Graphics
> (A6) Radeon HD 7520G + HD 7670M Dual Graphics
> ...



Thanks a ton for your help and detailed info!
So the 2201 AX is 1.5GB dual graphics enabled by default right?
If not then how to enable it?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin2cool said:


> hi mates
> im sorry if this has been answered but please some body help me..
> im playing gta4 with default settings,but was getting hell of lags, thn somebody somwhere had posted to disable dual graphics, i did same, and the lagging was lil bit gone..but now i found it lags in intervals and at some places in liberty city...any solutions??
> moreover whn i exit from the game,the system responds differently and works well only after a reboot..please help..
> ...



patch the game to 4th or 5th version
dont remember actually which one was the best
So first apply 4th one. If you are happy with the performance, then play on. If not, then apply 5th patch.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



adityamedhe said:


> Thanks a ton for your help and detailed info!
> So the 2201 AX is 1.5GB dual graphics enabled by default right?
> If not then how to enable it?



it has to be on. what will HP get by turning off dual GPU when most are getting this laptop for the dual GPU thing. and as there is no bridge chip or anything of that kind, everything has to be on default. So even if the laptops doesn't say anything about turbo, turbo will be there same as dual GPU.


----------



## adityamedhe (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> it has to be on. what will HP get by turning off dual GPU when most are getting this laptop for the dual GPU thing. and as there is no bridge chip or anything of that kind, everything has to be on default. So even if the laptops doesn't say anything about turbo, turbo will be there same as dual GPU.



Thanks a lot, you cleared all my doubts!
Placed the order on SnapDeal for Rs. 34199

Will arrive in some days and my exam is going to end in a few days!
Will do a review for sure after that


----------



## vindon (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hello All,
            I am new to this forum, i have bought g6 2005ax before two days for 34,500Rs with an additional 2gb of Ram.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



adityamedhe said:


> Thanks a lot, you cleared all my doubts!
> Placed the order on SnapDeal for Rs. 34199
> 
> Will arrive in some days and my exam is going to end in a few days!
> Will do a review for sure after that



Snapdeal? COD or already paid? cause i have some not so good news for you: Stay Away from Snap deal - Bitter Experience of buying an Asus X53 TA. And this is just a single case.



vindon said:


> Hello All,
> I am new to this forum, i have bought g6 2005ax before two days for 34,500Rs with an additional 2gb of Ram.


congrats but what ram have you added. Cause the factory shipped ram is 1600Mhz and if you used 1066-1333Mhz ram, the original ram will downclock itself.


----------



## vindon (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> Snapdeal? COD or already paid? cause i have some not so good news for you: Stay Away from Snap deal - Bitter Experience of buying an Asus X53 TA. And this is just a single case.
> 
> 
> congrats but what ram have you added. Cause the factory shipped ram is 1600Mhz and if you used 1066-1333Mhz ram, the original ram will downclock itself.



Transcend 2gb ram with same clock speed...


----------



## adityamedhe (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> Snapdeal? COD or already paid? cause i have some not so good news for you: Stay Away from Snap deal - Bitter Experience of buying an Asus X53 TA. And this is just a single case.




Well I chose 6 EMI Option (~5.5k per month) from my bro's credit card.
And they have shipped it today, I even got the tracking number.
Going fine till now


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hello forum ....

Just ordered HP Pavilion G6-2010AX from Flipkart and the they are claiming it to be a Exclusive Flipkart product.
Config is same as G6-2005AX.with 500 GB + HDD and 2GB+ RAM.
The price is around 35000....
I just wanna know that should i go for it as i still can cancel it.
As the dealers are not claiming me the price on phone ..had to visit them and the place is very far away from my house. what do you think can i get price lower than that...?
Can i get a good deal with this from local computer store as i'm very worried about the genuinity of the product.

Thanks


----------



## adityamedhe (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> Hello forum ....
> 
> Just ordered HP Pavilion G6-2010AX from Flipkart and the they are claiming it to be a Exclusive Flipkart product.
> Config is same as G6-2005AX.with 500 GB + HDD and 2GB+ RAM.
> ...



Yes it's correct. Though the extra 2 GB RAM wont make much difference, you should go for it if your storage space needs are more. Else, if you can, go for the 2201AX which is same as 2005AX + Windows 8. Costs 34K


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> G6-2010AX priced at 34.5k. 34k for 2005AX with Windows. Seriously bad pricing.



in what sense......?  for G6-2010AX how much more approx as compared to local


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> Hello forum ....
> 
> Just ordered HP Pavilion G6-2010AX from Flipkart and the they are claiming it to be a Exclusive Flipkart product.
> Config is same as G6-2005AX.with 500 GB + HDD and 2GB+ RAM.
> ...



I am planning to buy 2010ax too, but I am also worried about the genuinety of this product, After spending a lot of time on *hp's official website*, I still *could not find *the model in their site! Then how is it that flipkart has this model available with them. I posted this on flipkart too and they deleted my review!  Kuch to gadbad hai !


----------



## mohsin20 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sparrow said:


> I am planning to buy 2010ax too, but I am also worried about the genuinety of this product, After spending a lot of time on *hp's official website*, I still *could not find *the model in their site! Then how is it that flipkart has this model available with them. I posted this on flipkart too and they deleted my review!  Kuch to gadbad hai !



its official .

check links for drivers for the laptop and product specification pages.

Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion g6-2010ax Notebook PC | HP® Support

HP Pavilion g6-2010ax Notebook PC Product Specifications | HP® Support


----------



## mooon (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

its about to be two months and I have no news about my 2nd year extended warranty offer.... so sad...


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sparrow said:


> I am planning to buy 2010ax too, but I am also worried about the genuinety of this product, After spending a lot of time on *hp's official website*, I still *could not find *the model in their site! Then how is it that flipkart has this model available with them. I posted this on flipkart too and they deleted my review!  Kuch to gadbad hai !



The product is not available to dealers, today i asked few of them...they have 2005 AX and 2201AX......
but this does not means that the model is fake....its 100 % pure and genuine model ...but right now only available to flipkart...for what i can assume...flipkart self made this model adding up more HDD and more RAM under HP authorization so its still under HP warranty and 100 % genuine. Moreover FLipkart is a very renowned shopping site......but i can be wrong .

Now go and buy that as the discount is decreasing day by day....already its 400 from 1000 cash back...
I was lucky enough to get 1000.

The model is quiet a VFM so buy it fast as you will soon see "out of stock" or price increase.

Good luck


----------



## mohsin20 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> The product is not available to dealers, today i asked few of them...they have 2005 AX and 2201AX......
> but this does not means that the model is fake....its 100 % pure and genuine model ...but right now only available to flipkart...for what i can assume...flipkart self made this model adding up more HDD and more RAM under HP authorization so its still under HP warranty and 100 % genuine. Moreover FLipkart is a very renowned shopping site......but i can be wrong .
> 
> Now go and buy that as the discount is decreasing day by day....already its 400 from 1000 cash back...
> ...




you get buy it in mumbai lamington road for 33k. its not exclusive nor reassembled by flipkart. as clearly shown by my links direct from hp. though its true no other online retailer is selling it at the moment.


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mooon said:


> its about to be two months and I have no news about my 2nd year extended warranty offer.... so sad...



Oh...sad btw can you tell me the approx price without offer to extend warranty to 1/2 years


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> you get buy it in mumbai lamington road for 33k. its not exclusive nor reassembled by flipkart. as clearly shown by my links direct from hp. though its true no other online retailer is selling it at the moment.



It hurts considering that i wasted 2 K here in Bhopal as the dealers can't make that available for me and claiming that this model do not exists...
but whatever it was the only option left for me......
What do you think ...should i cancel that order and go for some other VFM model.....?


----------



## mohsin20 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

no dude take that laptop. its a good bargain. even if it cost 2k more. see i haven't purchased it but i have earmarked it once the extended 2 yr warranty comes back again. i don't want a camera. i already own a slr.


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> no dude take that laptop. its a good bargain. even if it cost 2k more. see i haven't purchased it but i have earmarked it once the extended 2 yr warranty comes back again. i don't want a camera. i already own a slr.



OMFG.........any possibility of 2 years extended warranty after this festival season.....? 
Are these offers cyclic and waiting for this offer worth considering ?


----------



## mohsin20 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> OMFG.........any possibility of 2 years extended warranty after this festival season.....?
> Are these offers cyclic and waiting for this offer worth considering ?




yes they keep changing offers from time to time. this yr alone they have had the 2yr  warranty offer at two different occassions. so i am keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## daks (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi guys,

I dunno whether to choose HP 2005AX or HP 2207TX.

HP 2207TX comes with 2nd gen core i3-2370M + AMD HD 7670M(1GB) (33.5)

HP 2010AX comes with AMD A8-4500M + Dual graphics ( 7640 + 7670M) (34.5 k)

The Intel processor is much better than the AMD processor Mobile Processors - Benchmarklist - Notebookcheck.net Tech

Do not know if the Intel + AMD combo is good ? Please help me out.


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Please do share your opinion on 
 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/166265-lifespan-usability-dead-machine-notebook-after-2-3-years-amd-vs-intel.html


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



daks said:


> I dunno whether to choose HP 2005AX or HP 2207TX.
> 
> HP 2207TX comes with 2nd gen core i3-2370M + AMD HD 7670M(1GB) (33.5)
> 
> ...



Both CPUs are more or less of same scale, AMD being a good combo as dual graphics is supposed to edge out 7670M easily as drivers improve (and they've).


----------



## daks (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> Both CPUs are more or less of same scale, AMD being a good combo as dual graphics is supposed to edge out 7670M easily as drivers improve (and they've).



Cool, i will go ahead with the AMD combo  thanks..!


----------



## mohsin2cool (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mooon said:


> its about to be two months and I have no news about my 2nd year extended warranty offer.... so sad...



same here and hp c.c fone no. nvr connects....
im worried..


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> its official .
> 
> check links for drivers for the laptop and product specification pages.
> 
> ...



hey thanks for the links, I have been looking the whole site since a week. But if you browse the g6 series models, you still wont find 2010ax. But anyways this link is proof eniugh


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> The product is not available to dealers, today i asked few of them...they have 2005 AX and 2201AX......
> but this does not means that the model is fake....its 100 % pure and genuine model ...but right now only available to flipkart...for what i can assume...flipkart self made this model adding up more HDD and more RAM under HP authorization so its still under HP warranty and 100 % genuine. Moreover FLipkart is a very renowned shopping site......but i can be wrong .
> 
> Now go and buy that as the discount is decreasing day by day....already its 400 from 1000 cash back...
> ...



Yeah i checked flipkart, they have reduced the cashback


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sparrow said:


> Yeah i checked flipkart, they have reduced the cashback



I strongly advice you to think again as its not a VFM anymore and go with it only if you need camera, as there is a strong possibility of giving a 2 year extended warranty in the time to come.

Check out these by the fellow member mohsin20

*you get buy it in mumbai lamington road for 33k. its not exclusive nor reassembled by flipkart. as clearly shown by my links direct from hp. though its true no other online retailer is selling it at the moment.

*yes they keep changing offers from time to time. this yr alone they have had the 2yr  warranty offer at two different occassions. so i am keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## xs.dhaval (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I got my HP G6 2500 AX yesterday at 35,500 from Chroma, with 2 years extended warranty at 2,500.
Windows 7 version. [1500 extra for win 8. Windows 8 is too buggy.]

I stayed away from online shopping for extended warranty. Totally worth it. Friend got almost 15000 rs of benefit. Replaced HDD 2 times, Servicing, Display issues, Changed the display belt. 

From Chroma, much higher price than June/July, but had to buy it. 

My Previous Compaq CQ40-144TU intel core2deo had sever hard drive probs after 6 years.
Would work very fine if changed the harddrive.
Battery died in two years.
I ran it 24*7. Gave it just 12 hours rest for a week. Pretty tough laptop. Intel lasts longer.
I used it very carefully though. Loved my laptop. Cared like a baby.

Not gonna sell our first laptop though. 
Packed it in new laptop's box safely and put it safely in shelf. Nostalgia.
HP family. Same charger/battery.
Very good quality charger. Happy, Good stuff.

(I dont think AMD is gonna last 6 years+ as Intel one. but- )
AMD HAS heating probs, but if you keep it clean, use cooling pad, not overclock it, if not expert, it will last longer.
(Confused.)

Intel is more reliable, but price is higher than AMD. Middle class geek here.

My amd runs at around 55C without cooling pad. (Winter here, 25C to 32C)

AMD Rocks. Tech savvy people should buy AMD. Others should go for Intel, its worth the money.

In my new HP,no num lock indicator 

Uncle's Samsung has no caps lock indiacator. Stay away from Samsung. Bad design. Go for HP/Lenovo/Asus.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

55C while gaming or idle?


----------



## xs.dhaval (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Just web browsing. Gaming would definitely be hotter. Not a fan of gaming.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

then 55 is normal


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I got my 2010AX today and i noticed this ....


The package temp is always around 90's even when idle....
my ques is what is this package temp and is this normal ....


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

wtf??? the other temps are normal.

touch the laptop's bottom. is it hot to the touch? are there any hotspots, like areas where the temp is way more hot than its surrounding?


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Try using Coretemp. Core Temp


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

My Request to the forum, someone having the same model, please verify the temp of HW moniter 



doomgiver said:


> wtf??? the other temps are normal.
> 
> touch the laptop's bottom. is it hot to the touch? are there any hotspots, like areas where the temp is way more hot than its surrounding?



The bottom is perfectly fine.....and only hot when i stress out GPU and CPU.



ico said:


> Try using Coretemp. Core Temp



The core temp result ~ 50 C when idle and upto 68  C when on 100% load


and the freaking package temperature when on load  


also GPU temp Appear fine to me
Idle:  GPU 1 and 2 both are in the range of 45-46 
Furmark Stress: GPU 1 and GPU 2 both in the range of 70 C

HDD temperature is always below 45 C


please with package temp...anyone owning 2010AX Help plz


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

what is this package temperature?


----------



## vindon (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

im having some issue with wifi connectivity, i can connect to modem only if im very close to the modem, if i move away say some 5 steps away, it gets disconnected. any solution ?? thanks in advance


----------



## xs.dhaval (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

In my HP G6 2500, i am doing Visual Studio programming, without cool pad on my bed with a thin book, running for around 9 hours continuously, on high performance, temp does not exceed 55C. At max. Normally its 50C.


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

*Above problem : Links updated
*


Piyush said:


> what is this package temperature?



This--->  
Software used- HW moniter
can you plz verify it if you have the same model or HP 2005AX



xs.dhaval said:


> In my HP G6 2500, i am doing Visual Studio programming, without cool pad on my bed with a thin book, running for around 9 hours continuously, on high performance, temp does not exceed 55C. At max. Normally its 50C.



Can you plz verify it via HW moniter 
My Snap---> 
Package temp at idle always at 90 s and at load you can see...
all other values appear fine to me


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> The bottom is perfectly fine.....and only hot when i stress out GPU and CPU.
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Ignore Hardware Monitor's reading. It is wrong.

Coretemp is right and everything is fine.


----------



## xs.dhaval (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> *Above problem : Links updated
> *
> 
> Can you plz verify it via HW moniter
> ...



Yes, its 96-97C. I thought Speccy and CPU HW Monitor showed same temp. :O.

I think this temp is normal. AMD and HP have solved heating prob.



vindon said:


> im having some issue with wifi connectivity, i can connect to modem only if im very close to the modem, if i move away say some 5 steps away, it gets disconnected. any solution ?? thanks in advance



Need to elaborate your situation.
Strange prob.

My laptop has good connectivity. Not best, cant complaint either.

Does  anyone know how to get Windows 8 in Rs699? I tried but it asks for 1999. Flipkart says it is 699.
Croma was asking 1500 more. I wanted to get it at 699. Lol

*www.flipkart.com/combo-hp-pavilion...-500gb-win7-hb-1-5gb-graph/p/itmdaa2xq7jnnvch


----------



## vindon (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

i can connect to wifi modem only if i am very close to the modem, else it says no connection available..


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



xs.dhaval said:


> Yes, its 96-97C. I thought Speccy and CPU HW Monitor showed same temp. :O.



 So nice to hear that the same thing is happening to you, this prove that this is normal.....so happy and satisfied...there can be some calliberation issue with HW moniter....Rest all the temps are fine enough


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> So nice to hear that the same thing is happening to you, this prove that this is normal.....so happy and satisfied...there can be some calliberation issue with HW moniter....Rest all the temps are fine enough


----------



## daks (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Playing games like FIFA , F1 2012, Age of Empires heat the laptop (2005ax/2010ax/2207tx) ? I am new to AMD, so i do not know much about it.


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Modern graphic intensive games can heat any lappy.....Intel or AMD 
Take these advice
* Use good quality cooling pad 
* Never play games on battery


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



xs.dhaval said:


> Does  anyone know how to get Windows 8 in Rs699? I tried but it asks for 1999. Flipkart says it is 699.
> Croma was asking 1500 more. I wanted to get it at 699. Lol
> 
> Combo of HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph): Flipkart.com



Did you registered with MS for free upgrade offer?


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> Modern graphic intensive games can heat any lappy.....Intel or AMD
> Take these advice
> * Use good quality cooling pad
> * Never play games on battery



a) which cooling pad do u suggest?
b) Games always when charging.. why?


----------



## daks (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> Modern graphic intensive games can heat any lappy.....Intel or AMD
> Take these advice
> * Use good quality cooling pad
> * Never play games on battery




I thought AMD has some peculiar problem of heating up more while playing games. I saw figures of 96-97C being mentioned in this thread . 

My Dell Core i3 350M(1st gen) with 3GB RAM , no discrete graphics, heats upto 82C while playing F1 2012 on ultra low (on AC power)  . 

Thus cooling pad is the solution, whether it is Intel or AMD ?


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



daks said:


> I thought AMD has some peculiar problem of heating up more while playing games. I saw figures of 96-97C being mentioned in this thread .
> 
> My Dell Core i3 350M(1st gen) with 3GB RAM , no discrete graphics, heats upto 82C while playing F1 2012 on ultra low (on AC power)  .
> 
> Thus cooling pad is the solution, whether it is Intel or AMD ?




That 92-97 lol was a *software mistake*.......... ...and that was raised by me as you can see...just see the other figures above or below that comment..

This machine ( 2010 AX ) is at freaking cool temp under full load as compared with the figures you get with your i3....Considering a gr8 GPU which comes with it.
further adding cooling pad will do magic
Old AMD days are gone 

AMD rocks 



Sandeep Roy said:


> a) which cooling pad do u suggest?
> b) Games always when charging.. why?



Gaming on battery is not bad particularly.... but it will just heats up the battery cause of high discharge rate which will ultimately going to effect the battery life.....else no prob....

If you are on lappy and playing intensive games then a cooling pad is a must must for you....

For me...i will go for some cheaper option like Cooler Master NotePal L1 as i'm not much into games....I will prefer desktop though
for those who game a lot should go for a more better option and kinda expensive ones.


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

My Intel i5-2410M's temperature under load -

coretemp-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter
Physical id 0:  +96.0 C  (high = +86.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)
Core 0:         +95.0 C  (high = +86.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)
Core 1:         +95.0 C  (high = +86.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> My Intel i5-2410M's temperature under load -
> 
> coretemp-isa-0000
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> ...



Those who say AMD runs hotter should see that ^^
Ahhh...this is soooo hot....I have MSI hawk 560 ti which reaches about 85 C on load and it impossible to touch the PCB so i can just imagine..


----------



## xs.dhaval (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> Did you registered with MS for free upgrade offer?



Yes, then i had to download an exe of upgrader, it showed 1999. I think i will be calling microsoft and hp cares.



vindon said:


> i can connect to wifi modem only if i am very close to the modem, else it says no connection available..



No dude, what are the rooms like? exact placing of modem. Modem company.
Wifi frequency? B/G/N?
Other wifi networks interfering?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> Those who say AMD runs hotter should see that ^^
> Ahhh...this is soooo hot....I have MSI hawk 560 ti which reaches about 85 C on load and it impossible to touch the PCB so i can just imagine..



even ultrabooks suffer from abnormal heating. processors are becoming faster but cooling is still the same. and if one tries to add better ventilation it directly impacts the thickness of the laptop or weight.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> My Intel i5-2410M's temperature under load -
> 
> coretemp-isa-0000
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> ...



What were you doing that led to such temps ? Even I have 2430M but it never reached such temps even after 2-3 hrs of gaming.


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> even ultrabooks suffer from abnormal heating. processors are becoming faster but cooling is still the same. and if one tries to add better ventilation it directly impacts the thickness of the laptop or weight.



Gosh ..... Even ultrabook


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> What were you doing that led to such temps ? Even I have 2430M but it never reached such temps even after 2-3 hrs of gaming.


Was compiling a custom kernel. Gaming is not that CPU Intensive.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



xs.dhaval said:


> Does  anyone know how to get Windows 8 in Rs699? I tried but it asks for 1999. Flipkart says it is 699.
> Croma was asking 1500 more. I wanted to get it at 699. Lol
> 
> Combo of HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph): Flipkart.com



Yes it is 699 only when you add win 8 to basket there it asks for promo code...
Enter it there & voila !!
you have win 8 for 699/-


----------



## kartii (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

guys i am going to buy this laptop... i didnt used AMD laptops before.... can AMD a8 laptop runs latest software like autocad2012, xilinx, matlab... i will use this laptop for both gaming and programming... so guys please help me....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



kartii said:


> guys i am going to buy this laptop... i didnt used AMD laptops before.... can AMD a8 laptop runs latest software like autocad2012, xilinx, matlab... i will use this laptop for both gaming and programming... so guys please help me....



Yes and yes. Autocad may face some lag as it uses good amount of CPU power which this AMD laptop lacks a bit.


----------



## raj1988at (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



asingh said:


> Let us just talk here so others can benefit to.
> 
> Anyways, I looked at the dump files..see below:
> 
> ...



sorry for being late first of all.. due to diwali.. HAPPY BELATED DIWALI ev1..
now 2 d issue.. i reset d CMOS as u said.. nd did evrything acc 2 instructions.. but still, system crashed nd the error icon in devices and printers page remained intact.. 
then as a last measure, i restored factory settings as suggested by sam.. error icon vanished nd i heaved a sigh of relief.. BUT THEN.. very first i installed nokia PC suite to connect to internet via bluetooth to update windows nd drivers.. nd while updates were being downloaded, system crashed again.. 
and this time i hadn't connected any USB device and wasn't copying anything.. though that was the only time it crashed and is working fine, since 2 days, while copying files from external HDD.. please go through the attachment which includes that very first crash dump and HD tune pro screenshots.. BSOD.rar tests are showing some warning signs on calibraton retry count, (i dunno wot tht means).. also i'm getting errors on windows update installation.. please tell me if its a hardware problem cuz i will hav to replace it from infibeam asap.. 
my very first laptop.. SCREWED.. (


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



raj1988at said:


> sorry for being late first of all.. due to diwali.. HAPPY BELATED DIWALI ev1..
> now 2 d issue.. i reset d CMOS as u said.. nd did evrything acc 2 instructions.. but still, system crashed nd the error icon in devices and printers page remained intact..
> then as a last measure, i restored factory settings as suggested by sam.. error icon vanished nd i heaved a sigh of relief.. BUT THEN.. very first i installed nokia PC suite to connect to internet via bluetooth to update windows nd drivers.. nd while updates were being downloaded, system crashed again..
> and this time i hadn't connected any USB device and wasn't copying anything.. though that was the only time it crashed and is working fine, since 2 days, while copying files from external HDD.. please go through the attachment which includes that very first crash dump and HD tune pro screenshots.. BSOD.rar tests are showing some warning signs on calibraton retry count, (i dunno wot tht means).. also i'm getting errors on windows update installation.. please tell me if its a hardware problem cuz i will hav to replace it from infibeam asap..
> my very first laptop.. SCREWED.. (



There are lot of problem you are facing out there with your lappy.......I suggest you to go for HP onsite warranty guy, they are very supportive and will come within 2-3 days at your home...and if you feel that the whole unit is messed up...replace it from infibeam.......take your steps fast as infibeam only support 30 days return, and generally 2 times slower than flipkart.   Good luck brother



dashing.sujay said:


> What were you doing that led to such temps ? Even I have 2430M but it never reached such temps even after 2-3 hrs of gaming.



Sir, why don't you try* Prime95* for stressing, and show us the result, and verify whether your 2430 can fry egg or not.......


----------



## raj1988at (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> There are lot of problem you are facing out there with your lappy.......I suggest you to go for HP onsite warranty guy, they are very supportive and will come within 2-3 days at your home...and if you feel that the whole unit is messed up...replace it from infibeam.......take your steps fast as infibeam only support 30 days return, and generally 2 times slower than flipkart.   Good luck brother



yea.. i talkd 2 infibeam nd they tried to give me shock by saying that i have 2 inform thm abt any defect within 72 hrs.. bt d website shows tht i hav 2 inform within 30 days.. wtf!! 
frm where r u in bhopal btw..??


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



raj1988at said:


> yea.. i talkd 2 infibeam nd they tried to give me shock by saying that i have 2 inform thm abt any defect within 72 hrs.. bt d website shows tht i hav 2 inform within 30 days.. wtf!!
> frm where r u in bhopal btw..??



 sad bro...bloody infibeam policy..they should mention it in website....thanks for informing btw and what more can u expect from Gujratis, boycott infibeam.

But bro, take my advise ..firstly try to insists infibeam, if they don't agree ...HP is only your solution and believe me they are great....and believe me your first lappy is not ruined...its your right to get the service for the price you pay.

My house is near Chinar Fortune City ( Hoshangabad Road )....but why ?? are you too from Bhopal..?


----------



## raj1988at (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> sad bro...bloody infibeam policy..they should mention it in website....thanks for informing btw and what more can u expect from Gujratis, boycott infibeam.
> 
> But bro, take my advise ..firstly try to insists infibeam, if they don't agree ...HP is only your solution and believe me they are great....and believe me your first lappy is not ruined...its your right to get the service for the price you pay.
> 
> My house is near Chinar Fortune City ( Hoshangabad Road )....but why ?? are you too from Bhopal..?


yea.. m frm abhinav kakra homes.. ayodhya bypass rd..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Looks like there are lot of bhopalis buying this lappy


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



raj1988at said:


> yea.. m frm abhinav kakra homes.. ayodhya bypass rd..



thats nice.... 



dashing.sujay said:


> Looks like there are lot of bhopalis buying this lappy




yeah   



ico said:


> Was compiling a custom kernel. Gaming is not that CPU Intensive.



 Sorry for being too curious....compiling a custom kernel is like a bomb for me..if you don't mind, i wanna know your job...or are you a student apart from being a mod here ....


----------



## xs.dhaval (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> *Above problem : Links updated
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is 90-100.



hiteshlastm said:


> Modern graphic intensive games can heat any lappy.....Intel or AMD
> Take these advice
> * Use good quality cooling pad
> * Never play games on battery



True that.

I adviced my Sony Vaio owning freind to never use battery for entertainment purpose, its been 2.5 years now, and battery still runs for about 2-2.5 hours.

I got this cooling pad for me.
*www.ebay.in/itm/261124960807?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Metal and hard fiber.



dashing.sujay said:


> Did you registered with MS for free upgrade offer?



Yes! Apparently there was some bug they fixed now. **Microsoft.



Chaitanya said:


> Yes it is 699 only when you add win 8 to basket there it asks for promo code...
> Enter it there & voila !!
> you have win 8 for 699/-



They did not give any code, and there was no option for entering code.


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

  Again in a trouble forum....
OK ....AFAIK  2005AX and 2010AX are exactly same machines ...the only difference between them is of RAM and HDD space....but i recently noticed something strange 
I just saw the review of aksbol and goblin and noticed that the performance as well as the hardware config snaps is a little different from mine........
Apart from having a little performance degradation in Benchmarks and a little change of snaps on same config and settings
This is the main thing which is driving me crazy

Take a look at the CPU-Z snap of me and aksbol 
this--->


As you can see the, the difference is obvious and rather difficult for me to even interpret but the *Bus speed of both lappys quiet noticiable*.....Mine being just a half of him....
During the snap My machine was on full performance AC mode and was under stress testing  with all setting inclined toward performance.
This is just one issue

Further-----> I’m also suffering from a little but considerable loss in Graphics Benchmarks as my both GPU's are not working at there full juice as well as frequent disconnections/re connection problem with USB 3.0 port connected with my external HDD and that is really frustrating .
The HDD works perfectly fine with the desktop.

HP technician suggested me to leave Win 7 ultimate which i have and go for fresh install of windows 7 home basic as well as update the windows and drivers.

point to be noted is  I already have latest HP drivers downloaded via official link and win 7 ultimate 
Strange to hear that OS changing recommendation…but I will still do it.

and i'm 100 % sure ..the performance issue is something driver related.

But this BUS Speed is a real Trouble for me.

Plz enlighten me ....



xs.dhaval said:


> I adviced my Sony Vaio owning freind to never use battery for entertainment purpose, its been 2.5 years now, and battery still runs for about 2-2.5 hours.
> 
> I got this cooling pad for me.
> *www.ebay.in/itm/261124960807?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Metal and hard fiber.



Nice and cheap cooling pad there buddy .....

2.5 years is quiet a impressive time  ......any further tips you can give... Chaging discharging habits of your friend and stuff like that in details.


----------



## xs.dhaval (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> Nice and cheap cooling pad there buddy .....
> 
> 2.5 years is quiet a impressive time  ......any further tips you can give... Chaging discharging habits of your friend and stuff like that in details.



Reduce battery charging cycles, by once a week.

Heat and dust are enemies of computers. Clean or get your laptop cleaned time to time.
Get a sleeve bag.
*www.ebay.in/itm/400298589451?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Get screen guards for both screen and the top surface.

To improve harddrive's life, download stuff in mobile/tablet.
Android has bittorrent clients.

Dont let the lid tilt/shake too much. Dont put it on your lap, because  as you type, lid shakes. Plus heat is not good for your prostate too. Neither the tight undies. If u a boy. 

There are many things, so ultimate advice:  Keep googling.


----------



## xs.dhaval (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Just a random thought:

I dont use any graphic intesive applications, can I disable one of my GPUs to improve battery life?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



xs.dhaval said:


> Just a random thought:
> 
> I dont use any graphic intesive applications, can I disable one of my GPUs to improve battery life?



use APU graphics and low performance (from AMD CCC).



hiteshlastm said:


> As you can see the, the difference is obvious and rather difficult for me to even interpret but the *Bus speed of both lappys quiet noticiable*.....Mine being just a half of him....



clockspeed matters, not bus speed. usually bus speed remains constant and the multiplier is increases/decreased forcing the clockspeed high or low. You don't need to worry about any of these things 
bus speed is usually altered when overclocking to attain stability under high clockspeed. Don't know why the bus speed decreased in your case. But as clockspeed is same, doesn't make any difference.



hiteshlastm said:


> Further-----> I’m also suffering from a little but considerable loss in Graphics Benchmarks as my both GPU's are not working at there full juice as well as frequent disconnections/re connection problem with USB 3.0 port connected with my external HDD and that is really frustrating .



check for USB 3.0 driver update. won't recommend you to do this, but if you want to, download the updated driver package from AMD site (if any as it is part of the A70M southbridge) and test again.



hiteshlastm said:


> HP technician suggested me to leave Win 7 ultimate which i have and go for fresh install of windows 7 home basic as well as update the windows and drivers.



if your windows is not updated, better update it. no need to switch from Ultimate to HB.



hiteshlastm said:


> and i'm 100 % sure ..the performance issue is something driver related.



what kind of loss in graphics benchmark are your facing? don't point to WEI.


----------



## sh4r4th (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Now a proud owner of HP pavilion g6 2201AX. Can I be number 68, Mr.Creator? 
by the way, I'm facing major graphics issues. Even GTA san andreas is lagging like crazy..! Please help me Sam, akbsol...anyone!


----------



## NovicePJ (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hey all digitizers!!

I bought 2010ax 1week ago but couldn't install win7 64bit till now  
while expanding files it stops randomly at 30-40% and says cannot find drivers blah blah 
i tried with many installation media.
note: I'm using USB installation only and it is perfectly installing on other system.
also I can install win7 32bit but not 64bit.strange 

plz can anybody check and tell if they had similar issues with it. any workaround?
nw i feel 2010ax sucks wid no os and drivers.


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> what kind of loss in graphics benchmark are your facing? don't point to WEI.



Thanks for clearing my issues....the Graphic benchmark was heaven and now the problem is vanished....benchmarks are working upto the mark only when i add them in 3D application high performance setting in application profile....strange isn't it and works a little lame when i remove them......
whatever the performance is great now....

I will inform you if something new will appear.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



NovicePJ said:


> Hey all digitizers!!
> 
> I bought 2010ax 1week ago but couldn't install win7 64bit till now
> while expanding files it stops randomly at 30-40% and says cannot find drivers blah blah
> ...



That's strange, never heard of the issue.


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



NovicePJ said:


> Hey all digitizers!!
> 
> I bought 2010ax 1week ago but couldn't install win7 64bit till now
> while expanding files it stops randomly at 30-40% and says cannot find drivers blah blah
> ...



I tried it with windows Ultimate 64 bit and everything was smooth........btw which version of 7 you are having problem with....
Are you using some machine specific OEM disk...? Try some other disc with different vesion of windows 7 . Try it with a real disc ...usb installation is a pain in the neck in some situations.


----------



## anujsetia (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> I just saw the review of aksbol and goblin and noticed that the performance as well as the hardware config snaps is a little different from mine........
> Apart from having a little performance degradation in Benchmarks and a little change of snaps on same config and settings
> This is the main thing which is driving me crazy
> 
> ...



Your friend's laptop has an older version of CPU-Z installed & it seems it didn't detect the processor & its features properly. See it doesn't even identify the processor name: a8-4500m


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anujsetia said:


> Your friend's laptop has an older version of CPU-Z installed & it seems it didn't detect the processor & its features properly. See it doesn't even identify the processor name: a8-4500m



Maybe it can be the reason.


----------



## rish89 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Is hp g6 2010 worth 1000 more.....or should get hp g6 2005ax with a cooler....suggestions pls


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rish89 said:


> Is hp g6 2010 worth 1000 more.....or should get hp g6 2005ax with a cooler....suggestions pls



Depend on your requirement.....2010 comes with more HDD and RAM..but also remember 4 GB is more than sufficient for most of the people....rest of the config is same...
I would suggest you to wait for a extended warranty offer in the time to come.....or buy 2005AX from a local dealer..


----------



## xs.dhaval (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



NovicePJ said:


> Hey all digitizers!!
> 
> I bought 2010ax 1week ago but couldn't install win7 64bit till now
> while expanding files it stops randomly at 30-40% and says cannot find drivers blah blah
> ...



I too had many problems using bootable USB, cant figure out real problem. Maybe drivers missing or compatibility issue?

Just try using DVD. Why cant you use dvd???


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@ xs.dhaval
Thanks for the nice tips....

I can't get this....


xs.dhaval said:


> Reduce battery charging cycles, by once a week.


----------



## manmeet (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Dear experts,
Have recently purchased G6 2005-AX. It came with Windows 7 basic, which I have upgraded it to Windows 8 (Fresh Install + deleted all the original partitions !)
Now I face no problem except Fan speed. I have already disabled the "always on'" feature in BIOS, but problem remains. I have also downloaded & installed Coolsense driver 2.10.42 from here but again no success. 

I have noted that Jaskanwar, has mentioned in post#928 almost the same problem, but has not come up to mention if he has actually solved this problem.
Guidance is required,

Regards,
Manmeet.

Hi
Have upgraded the BISO from F.08 to F.14 + Power Option set to "power saver mode" + Disabled always ON feature in new BIOS + reinstalled Coolsense V2.10.42.

I found this page in HP giving description to solve FAN noise problem. But problem remains.


----------



## xs.dhaval (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> @ xs.dhaval
> Thanks for the nice tips....
> 
> I can't get this....



I mean try to charge the battery just once a week. Dont watch movies and stuff with battery installed, even if fully charged.


----------



## NovicePJ (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> I tried it with windows Ultimate 64 bit and everything was smooth........btw which version of 7 you are having problem with....
> Are you using some machine specific OEM disk...? Try some other disc with different vesion of windows 7 . Try it with a real disc ...usb installation is a pain in the neck in some situations.



more strange i tried vista 64bit dell oem disk and it got installed..
but tried win7 64bit two diff. iso via usb and both failed at expanding files step saying required files corrupt.
nw only dvd method left..but skeptical it wil work coz i have same iso that i tried with pendrive..clueless


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

if you have installed vista, simply upgrade to Windows 7 from inside windows.


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



NovicePJ said:


> more strange i tried vista 64bit dell oem disk and it got installed..
> but tried win7 64bit two diff. iso via usb and both failed at expanding files step saying required files corrupt.
> nw only dvd method left..but skeptical it wil work coz i have same iso that i tried with pendrive..clueless



I'm sure that the DVD method will work......

DVD~ the way its meant to be installed


----------



## rish89 (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Pls Suggest a good cooling pad and mice combo within rs.1000 for these laptops.....


----------



## abhishek66 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



NovicePJ said:


> Hey all digitizers!!
> 
> I bought 2010ax 1week ago but couldn't install win7 64bit till now
> while expanding files it stops randomly at 30-40% and says cannot find drivers blah blah
> ...



don't know about 2010.. but i installed windows 7 ultimate on 2005ax after installing windows 8... both are working perfectly


----------



## siddharchris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi all Digitizers !

Got this laptop on 25th. Pretty much happy with this glossy machine. Thanks to all of you, esp Sam for his words which made me to look @ AMD trinity (U are so persuasive man !), aksbol, Gamesgoblin, akash  for their reviews, Bhupathi for his recovery trick  & many others for their encouraging words ! Thanks so much 

Now a need in word of advice on Partitioning the HDD !! Confused which drive to delete - SYSTEM or HP_RECOVERY or HP_TOOLS ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^HP_TOOLS. Never touch system.


----------



## raj1988at (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

how can i update usbfilter.sys driver??.. its AMD USB FILTER and is causing me BSOD..


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



raj1988at said:


> how can i update usbfilter.sys driver??.. its AMD USB FILTER and is causing me BSOD..



Download AMD Chipset drivers from here - AMD Chipset Drivers


----------



## manmeet (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



> Have recently purchased G6 2005-AX. It came with Windows 7 basic, which I have upgraded it to Windows 8 (Fresh Install + deleted all the original partitions !)
> Now I face no problem except Fan speed. I have already disabled the "always on'" feature in BIOS, but problem remains. I have also downloaded & installed Coolsense driver 2.10.42 from here but again no success.



At last my problem is solved ! Had a talk with with HP customer care and they just provided two drivers
1. AMD High-Definition (HD) Graphics Driver
2. HP Notebook System BIOS Update (AMD Processors)

Now fan speed is normal and I think I can relax now !


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

you installed both? usually fan abnormal activity is caused by bios.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi I bought 2010ax a week back, since I havn't yet downloaded win7 64 bit, I have temporarily installed win7 32 bit! Also, I havn't yet installed any drivers from hp site since I will do it once I have installed win7 64bit. Now, With win7 32 bit, I have noticed that after full charge the battery shows only 2 hours of backup! the site claims the backup to be 6hours! Is something wrong? Is the problem because I have installed 32bit OS and not installed drivers yet? pls help


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

you need drivers. install the catalyst 32bit driver. guess the laptops is using both GPU


----------



## gauravkansal04 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hey guez
i'm new member
just bought g6-2010ax
awesome graphics
i'm having problem..
i just completed most wanted 2012 with medium settings
but the problem is
when i set the graphics to max
i get 20fps avg nd 25fps after overclocking via msiaftrburner
then cpu temp goes to 90+ nd frequency goes to 1400mhz within 15min. wdout ocng gpu
thn i deleted lower pstates via amd pscheck
thn also fps drops to 5-15 nd cpu starts to bottleneck gpu(50-70%usage)
is thr ny way to lock up cpu at 1900-2300mhz all 4 cores..????
i can play most wanted on medium on battery nd 7640g aftr ocng it via aftrburner


----------



## tejjammy (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hey guys I had a simple query, please help me with it. How well will Photoshop and Lightroom fare on 2010AX? I was planning to get this but my only concern is PS & LightRoom performance.
Please help me out.
Thanx


----------



## Piyush (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

*Bought G6 2005AX*

Bought this laptop at 34500/- including the Dell mouse + CM L1 cooling pad + 1yr ext warranty


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Piyush said:


> *Bought G6 2005AX*
> 
> Bought this laptop at 34500/- including the Dell mouse + CM L1 cooling pad + 1yr ext warranty



congrats. and 1yr ext warranty for free?

Piyush remember we 3 (you, me & Jassy) were planning to buy PC together. I was the last to get PC and same happened here too. Laptop purchase postponed as i want 2010AX as well as warranty.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> congrats. and 1yr ext warranty for free?
> 
> Piyush remember we 3 (you, me & Jassy) were planning to buy PC together. I was the last to get PC and same happened here too. Laptop purchase postponed as i want 2010AX as well as warranty.



thanks bro
And yea I remember that 
And yea got the warranty for free there was a source who helped me out .

BTW one suggestion, 2010AX is listed on HP website, but when I talked to them ( HP Delhi dealing manager) he told me straight forwardly that 2010AX is a exclusive product by Flipkart and HP have NO intentions of giving service in late future as they consider this product as "imported" in their list.

Quite shocking but yes thats the truth and because of the uncertainty of their decision, I made the choice of purchasing 2005AX instead of the latter one.

*To those who bought 2010AX*: Don't get me wrong and don't ever think that what  will happen to your warranty and stuff. If you have the bill and is valid, you can claim the service whenever you want under the warranty period. I took that decision because I'm kinda reluctant when it comes to situation having such type of decisions and thats because I've suffered a lot during RMA period of my MSI mobo and CM PSU. I just didnt want to repeat that cycle again so I considered playing safe. Enjoy your extended RAm, HDD and HP's "crap softwares free" laptop.


----------



## zacfx05 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

tejjammy ya it can handle photoshop pretty well, no issues.


----------



## mohsin20 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

i think i will wait for 2010ax with 2 yrs extended warranty offer as the 1tb is tempting.  i have already purchased the 2005ax for my brother. or i could also wait and go a10 which will be launched next year.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Piyush said:


> And yea got the warranty for free there was a source who helped me out .



i don't have any. so it is going to be a single year for me.



Piyush said:


> BTW one suggestion, 2010AX is listed on HP website, but when I talked to them ( HP Delhi dealing manager) he told me straight forwardly that 2010AX is a exclusive product by Flipkart and HP have NO intentions of giving service in late future as they consider this product as "imported" in their list.



this is interesting. looks like i'll have to content with 500GB HDD.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



gauravkansal04 said:


> hey guez
> i'm new member
> just bought g6-2010ax
> awesome graphics
> ...



hi gaurav, I recently bought the same laptop (2010ax), I need a little help, can you open your battery and tell me whats the mAh rating and Vdc rating printed on it. Is it 4200mAh and 10.8Vdc??
Also is there a white label which says 'replace with hp spare' ??


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi frnds i have one doubt..

Is that swsetup folder contains driver setup files??

if i change the os can i use tis drivers??

Anyone pls telme


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi frnds i hav one doubt??

Is that Swsetup folder contains driver setup files??

if i change the Os can i use tis drivers??


----------



## Piyush (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Vinoth Billa said:


> Hi frnds i hav one doubt??
> 
> Is that Swsetup folder contains driver setup files??
> 
> if i change the Os can i use tis drivers??


yes it contains all of your preloaded drivers
you can use it in new OS only if that OS contains the same folder in your OS directory

*To 2005 AX/2010 AX users*:
Can anyone of you guide me to all the "TO DOs" in this laptop?
I mean all the s/w and settings .


----------



## HVP (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hello everyone. Im new to the forum 
Got this laptop in august. Im extremely happy with the laptop  . Can u guys plz suggest me a good cooler for the laptop? I was thinking of picking up Cooler Master Notepal X3 Cooling Pad.


----------



## smile.akarsh (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



akbsol said:


> Hi GG,
> 
> Purchasing extended warranty normally from HP which costs ~ Rs. 3000 for a year and purchasing under this offer are two different things. As me and you are aiming to get it under the offer for Rs. 1133:
> 
> ...




Hi aakash bro.. I'm interested in buying this laptop as it best suits my requirements, but I have some doubts to be cleared.. I have heard about some rumors that the "Chicklet keyboard" is problematic.. I wanted to know whether this keyboard also has such problems and I also wanted to know whether it has the numeric keypad or not.. And if possible, please post some original snaps of this product..
Thanx bro..

Regards,
*Akarsh*


----------



## duke123 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

i am facing display problems with screen going completely white at some times and a thick white line at other times..


----------



## anuj kumar (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

thank god finally got the 3 years warranty...!!!

thank god finally got the 3 years warranty...!!!


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 4, 2012)

*2010-ax bluetooth problems*

HI, can anybody who owns a 2010ax can tell whether their bluetooth is fuctioning well? I am just not able to make it work. While installing the broadcom drivers for it, it stops abruptly saying no bluetooth devices found! has anybody faced similar problems? I even tried reseating the bluetooth module but it didn't help.


----------



## zacfx05 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> i am facing display problems with screen going completely white at some times and a thick white line at other times..


 i had a fujitsu lappie and the first pblm it showed was a similar thick line which sometimes vanishes . but it was caused due to gpu fault

i too got the link today via mail  @anuj


----------



## Piyush (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

drivers can be downloaded from here


----------



## damagedsoul (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hey sam hi, i stay in mumbai n the hp g6 2010ax is not available here , all dealers saying there is no such laptop dispatched n distrubute in mumbai ??


 what to do now ??  i want 2010ax , n dey say if i buy that from some where else or buy it from net then i wnt get service centre support why so ??


----------



## mohsin20 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



damagedsoul said:


> Hey sam hi, i stay in mumbai n the hp g6 2010ax is not available here , all dealers saying there is no such laptop dispatched n distrubute in mumbai ??
> 
> 
> what to do now ??  i want 2010ax , n dey say if i buy that from some where else or buy it from net then i wnt get service centre support why so ??



have u been to lamington road. they are selling it there.


----------



## anuj kumar (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi
finally i receive care pack for 3 years but the date of purchase is wrong in that according to my invoice so is this a problem ?


----------



## rohit.todkar (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hello i am Rohit and i bought 2005ax yest in Pune For 32K+ sm free gifts
!!
i need to know how to make Hdd partition 
and how to make windows 8 recovery partition after installing windows 8
thx!!


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

How to get Extended warranty? Anyone pls telme soon


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



damagedsoul said:


> Hey sam hi, i stay in mumbai n the hp g6 2010ax is not available here , all dealers saying there is no such laptop dispatched n distrubute in mumbai ??
> 
> what to do now ??  i want 2010ax , n dey say if i buy that from some where else or buy it from net then i wnt get service centre support why so ??



2010AX is a flipkart exclusive laptop and may take some time before it appears in local stores. currently 2005AX & 2201AX are the 2 laptops you can find in local stores.



rohit.todkar said:


> i need to know how to make Hdd partition
> and how to make windows 8 recovery partition after installing windows 8
> thx!!



use Partition Master. You'll have to change one of the partition to dynamic to create another partition.
And instead of creating recovery partition, create a recovery image with Macrium Reflect and restore it when your OS gets corrupt.



Vinoth Billa said:


> How to get Extended warranty? Anyone pls telme soon



currently this is not possible. offer should reappear soon.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> use Partition Master. You'll have to change one of the partition to dynamic to create another partition.



Disks are basic/dynamic, not partition. Partitions are primary, logical or extended. 

He will have to convert one partition into extended so that he can create up to 64 logical partitions.


----------



## duke123 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi guys i am in deep trouble...
i am facing display issues with laptop(2 thick white lines and sometimes screen going complete white)..i registered a complaint with HP and today service center guys visited..They opened the laptop and found out that some ants have made home inside my laptop..They are now saying its because of the ants chewed up some circuits and this is due to my mistake...So HP is not liable to repair and repairing the display will cost me a fortune...what should i do..pls help...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> hi guys i am in deep trouble...
> i am facing display issues with laptop(2 thick white lines and sometimes screen going complete white)..i registered a complaint with HP and today service center guys visited..They opened the laptop and found out that some ants have made home inside my laptop..They are now saying its because of the ants chewed up some circuits and this is due to my mistake...So HP is not liable to repair and repairing the display will cost me a fortune...what should i do..pls help...



doesn't accidental damage cover all these. If you can visit a local computer shop and ask them the cause of this problem, just to be sure.



dashing.sujay said:


> Disks are basic/dynamic, not partition. Partitions are primary, logical or extended.
> 
> He will have to convert one partition into extended so that he can create up to 64 logical partitions.
> 
> PS: I see many people asking how to partition, time for a tutorial I guess.



thanks for correcting


----------



## Piyush (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I used Gparted for my 2005AX

There were 2 primary partitions already, actually 3 because HP made a separate BOOT partition.

So, what I did was extracted like 400Gbs from C:\ and created one "extended partition", which further helped me creating sub partitions.
Now I have 4 partitions for windows (C:\ , Boot, Recovery and D:\ )  and another 4 partitions for Fedora (/root, swap, /home, /boot )


----------



## bhupati (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Ah finally received the 3 year carepaq certificate after 2.5 months! In this period, I have become very fond of this laptop. It's super-glossiness still bugs me, but for all purposes its perfect for me. At 30% brightness and CPU downclocked to 1.9GHz, I can easily squeeze out two 720p mkv movies (of roughly 4hrs, great for travels).



tejjammy said:


> Hey guys I had a simple query, please help me with it. How well will Photoshop and Lightroom fare on 2010AX?



Take it from a heavy 'shopper, this machine is sufficiently fine for even 3D stuffs in PS Extended. What does slows it down is After Effects but that maybe because AE is more optimized for nvidia graphics. Other daily use apps won't be a problem either. Gaming performance is the best for the price.

Some tips:
 Don't update graphics until a stable "Enduro" release comes out by year end. 
 Must update BIOS and Wi-Fi drivers coz I had been facing random BSODs and the update fixed it. 
 Tried Windows 8, seems wasted on a non-touch device and gives lesser battery life. Save your 700 bucks and get a  Windows 8 theme instead 
 Cooling pads are placebo IMHO, just mess around with clocks and configs for better thermals.


----------



## duke123 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^enduro support is for 7700M,7800M,7900M series not for 7600M series..


----------



## bhupati (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

On the drivers page it says:

 AMD Mobility Radeon HD 7000M Series
AMD Mobility Radeon HD 6000M Series

7670m falls under both those categories as it's a renamed 6560m


----------



## duke123 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Drivers are supporting so many series...What i meant was enduro technology is for latest GPUs(79XX,78XX and 77XX) and 7600M series wont have any benefits of it... 
AMD announces Radeon HD 7000M series with Enduro graphics-switching technology


----------



## bhupati (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> Drivers are supporting so many series...What i meant was enduro technology is for latest GPUs(79XX,78XX and 77XX) and 7600M series wont have any benefits of it...
> AMD announces Radeon HD 7000M series with Enduro graphics-switching technology



Ok, thanks. Was a little confused there, damn product names  
But my intention was to point out that the default vision drivers by HP are currently more stable than the subsequent catalyst releases (12.8, 12.9 and the current beta11) and they also include the SATA, USB 3 and other chipset drivers.
The new dynamic switching tech might be just for the 28nm 7-series cards but Enduro is not just that, it's also supposed to bring a "unified" driver updates for an all-AMD laptop like ours (processor+ mobo+ graphics). 
That's why I urged users to not update graphics until a stable unified version comes out 

From  AnandTech :


> The biggest news with the latest iteration of Enduro is that AMD is planning to make universal reference drivers available for all the Enduro laptops. It’s not clear precisely what that means, *but potentially any laptop with Dynamic Switchable Graphics or later (e.g. PX4.0 and later) would be supported by AMD’s “reference” drivers*. That’s huge, and if AMD can deliver it will assuage most of our concerns with their hardware/software.


----------



## 123hero (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

the pavillion G6 2010ax and the 2201 ax looks very tempting


----------



## duke123 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



bhupati said:


> Ok, thanks. Was a little confused there, damn product names
> But my intention was to point out that the default vision drivers by HP are currently more stable than the subsequent catalyst releases (12.8, 12.9 and the current beta11) and they also include the SATA, USB 3 and other chipset drivers.
> The new dynamic switching tech might be just for the 28nm 7-series cards but Enduro is not just that, it's also supposed to bring a "unified" driver updates for an all-AMD laptop like ours (processor+ mobo+ graphics).
> That's why I urged users to not update graphics until a stable unified version comes out
> ...



The default vision drivers are 12.6 version which is almost a year old..i subsequently updated 12.8,9,10 versions with slight improvement of performance  
 but did int face any issues..Even HP is recommending latest versions..The stability issues you mentioned are mostly faced by enduro series GPUs not older ones...So ii think its ok to update..

I think there is nothing much to expect for us..Even if a stable enduro driver comes out because we are too old.



> It’s not clear precisely what that means


Even AnandTech dont have any idea all they claim is a universal reference driver.. 


Any was lets hope for the best..


----------



## 123hero (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hp pavilion g6 2201 ax looks tempting


----------



## daks (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



123hero said:


> hp pavilion g6 2012 ax looks tempting



2010ax is a flipkart exclusive laptop.


----------



## mohsin20 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



123hero said:


> hp pavilion g6 2012 ax looks tempting



There's no such model as 2012ax.


----------



## 123hero (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> There's no such model as 2012ax.



sorry typo on my part
it should have been HP pavilion g6 2201 ax
thanks for pointing out


----------



## rockz3r (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Friends i am tginking of getting this laptop for gaming so can u please tell me how much fps do u people get in games like battlefield 3,crysis 2,max payne 3 and at what settings ???????


----------



## Piyush (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rockz3r said:


> Friends i am tginking of getting this laptop for gaming so can u please tell me how much fps do u people get in games like battlefield 3,crysis 2,max payne 3 and at what settings ???????



Dunno about above games

But I tried
--> Skyrim (high textures, high game detail, 4xAA, 8xAF) and was getting 30 -40 fps
--> Borderlands( high ", high ", no AA, 4xAF) 25+ fps


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rockz3r said:


> Friends i am tginking of getting this laptop for gaming so can u please tell me how much fps do u people get in games like battlefield 3,crysis 2,max payne 3 and at what settings ???????



read the reviews in first page. and as for max payne 3, check the first 10 pages. someone posted a lot about max payne 3 and offers playable FPS at low details.


----------



## parth1993 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rockz3r said:


> Friends i am tginking of getting this laptop for gaming so can u please tell me how much fps do u people get in games like battlefield 3,crysis 2,max payne 3 and at what settings ???????



i have played all the games you mentioned i dont know about how many fps did i get but i played battlefield 3 on high setting ,crisis 2 on hardcore(max) and max payne 3 on high + sleeping dogs on max settings ,all ran pretty smooth without any lag on high performance mode.

should i upgrade to windows 8 ? or stay on windows 7 ? are there any problems in windows 8 ? how many gbs is windows 8 ? plz reply i am confused about upgrading.


----------



## NovicePJ (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hey all digitizers!
2010ax with no os and no drivers will give you lot of trouble. but get ready for the challenge..this laptop is worth it.

now my problem  i installed catalyst 12.10 .net4 but after restart its saying no amd graphics driver installed or working properly.
did anybody tried 12.11 beta? is it worth? i went for last stable release and its giving me problems. any solution? plzzz


----------



## vardhan.harsh (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hey guys I just got the 2201ax...everything is great about this laptop...the only issue that I am having is with the display...I mean the texts aren't that sharp as I've seen on vaios and intel powered hps...even the round edges of images don't come crisp and sharp...like the gallery icon in win8 homescreen I don't knoww what to do...cuz the images andd texts are absolutely fine when playing games like the nfs most wanted 2012...the game is damn smooth on highest  settings...

I've tried everything from cchecking resolution (which was at it's highest 1366xsomething) and ClearType is also already switched on...

I guess HP has done some serious compromise on the screen...I am really dissappointed


----------



## duke123 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



NovicePJ said:


> hey all digitizers!
> 2010ax with no os and no drivers will give you lot of trouble. but get ready for the challenge..this laptop is worth it.
> 
> now my problem  i installed catalyst 12.10 .net4 but after restart its saying no amd graphics driver installed or working properly.
> did anybody tried 12.11 beta? is it worth? i went for last stable release and its giving me problems. any solution? plzzz



AMD Catalyst Software Suite Version 12.10 Release Notes

do you have all prerequisites...its highly unlikely that its due to catalysts  problem...



vardhan.harsh said:


> Hey guys I just got the 2201ax...everything is great about this laptop...the only issue that I am having is with the display...I mean the texts aren't that sharp as I've seen on vaios and intel powered hps...even the round edges of images don't come crisp and sharp...like the gallery icon in win8 homescreen I don't knoww what to do...cuz the images andd texts are absolutely fine when playing games like the nfs most wanted 2012...the game is damn smooth on highest  settings...
> 
> I've tried everything from cchecking resolution (which was at it's highest 1366xsomething) and ClearType is also already switched on...
> 
> I guess HP has done some serious compromise on the screen...I am really dissappointed



Just check the first post sam has clearly mentioned ..
Under users and drivers section ..just  expand the attached picture..
NOTE: Anyone having problem with variable brightness and don't know how to fix it, refer to this pic below:


----------



## vardhan.harsh (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Sorry but vari-bright is already enbaled and switching it on/off doesn't make any difference...I am attaching a screen shot...don't know whether it'll show the problem or not but still...


small texts like map...skydrive etc aren't clear at all...i feel like crying


----------



## vardhan.harsh (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

And this is what my WEI shows...just 4.8 for normal graphics


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



vardhan.harsh said:


> ...



WEI is crap, forget it.



vardhan.harsh said:


> Sorry but vari-bright is already enbaled and switching it on/off doesn't make any difference...I am attaching a screen shot...don't know whether it'll show the problem or not but still...View attachment 7927
> 
> small texts like map...skydrive etc aren't clear at all...i feel like crying



Its not visible.


----------



## anuj kumar (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



zacfx05 said:


> i had a fujitsu lappie and the first pblm it showed was a similar thick line which sometimes vanishes . but it was caused due to gpu fault
> 
> i too got the link today via mail  @anuj



what is date of purchase on warranty link ;is it same as on your invoice(bill)? bcoz mine is not .


----------



## zacfx05 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



anuj kumar said:


> what is date of purchase on warranty link ;is it same as on your invoice(bill)? bcoz mine is not .


i guess the date refers to the date we isseud for carepack


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> WEI is crap, forget it.



anyone talk about WEI, delete that post. had enough of this WEI crap.


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I'd say, ban for 2 days if anyone takes about WEI.


----------



## xs.dhaval (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I have a query.

I have two adapters.

The old Compaq one: 18.5V, 3.5A, 60W

And the new HP 2005AX's: 19V, 4.74A, 90W.

I dont want to use both adapters, so-

Can I use Compaq one for both laptops? (Which I am using currently, just want to know if I am not endangering laptops.)
Or should I use HP one for both?
Or I should use separate individuals?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

the HP laptop should exceed 60W under load. Thats why HP shipped a 90W adapter at the first place. Else get ready for shutdown under load.


----------



## xs.dhaval (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> the HP laptop should exceed 60W under load. Thats why HP shipped a 90W adapter at the first place. Else get ready for shutdown under load.



I dont use any heavy application and no gaming at all.

I use it just for Java, Visual Studio programming, video/movies and browsing stuff.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

FK is offering a great deal right now so you guys might reconsider before buying 2010ax.
If you go for 2005ax you will get a Rs. 1000/- e-gift voucher with the help of which you can buy another 4gb ram which will increase your ram to 8gb (which is more than 2010ax). I'm quite sure many people who went for 2010ax didn't even require 1tb of hd and would have used 500gb of hd with ease. Also the 2005ax model gives you a wireless mouse which is a little small but really good.


----------



## john12 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Can someone please tell me which 4Gb Ram to buy for hp g6-2005ax? Is there a free slot for another ram?


----------



## Ravi. (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

How is Samsung NP355V5C-S03IN compared to Hp-G6-2005ax? It has more ram, more hard disk, better looks.


----------



## duke123 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Ravi. said:


> How is Samsung NP355V5C-S03IN compared to Hp-G6-2005ax? It has more ram, more hard disk, better looks.



+more costly


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Ravi. said:


> How is Samsung NP355V5C-S03IN compared to Hp-G6-2005ax? It has more ram, more hard disk, better looks.



i'll rate it same as HP. But you don't get any goodies with it (no bag, mouse, gift voucher) but if you want looks then definitely a better buy.



john12 said:


> Can someone please tell me which 4Gb Ram to buy for hp g6-2005ax? Is there a free slot for another ram?



Transcend JetRam DDR3 4
G.Skill DDR3 4 GB
G.Skill SQ DDR3 4 GB
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB

yes it has 1 free slot.



duke123 said:


> +more costly



priced same at flipkart


----------



## Ravi. (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> +more costly



Samsung is available for 36k in the market and I am getting one year extended warranty with it.


----------



## Ravi. (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> i'll rate it same as HP. But you don't get any goodies with it (no bag, mouse, gift voucher) but if you want looks then definitely a better buy.
> 
> 
> 
> In the market I am getting it for 36k with 2 years warranty. Yeah they aint giving bag or anything with it


----------



## duke123 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Ravi. said:


> Samsung is available for 36k in the market and I am getting one year extended warranty with it.


Infibeam was offering g6 2005ax at 31730 but now out of stock...you can still buy locally at 31-32k.. Samsung costs more than 4k but its worth it...


----------



## psyco (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Unused Slot -0 ??


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



psyco said:


> Unused Slot -0 ??



as always flipkart got it wrong. it has 1 free slot. second one is occupied by a single DDR3 stick.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> second one is occupied by a single DDR3 stick.



I guess this doesn't mean one can't use 2nd module.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> I guess this doesn't mean one can't use 2nd module.



ah what am i writing. there is only a single stick. second slot is empty. sentences got mix'd up


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> Can someone please tell me which 4Gb Ram to buy for hp g6-2005ax? Is there a free slot for another ram?



Yes there is a free slot.
I prefer this RAM:
Kingston ValueRAM DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (KVR1333D3S9/4G): Flipkart.com


----------



## john12 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

But our laptop is using 4gb1600mhz ddr3 ram and the one u mentioned has 1333mhz. Is there no compatibility issue


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

1600Mhz ram will downclock to 1333Mhz.


----------



## john12 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> 1600Mhz ram will downclock to 1333Mhz.



so u mean no point in buying 1600MHZ ram which is more costly


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> so u mean no point in buying 1600MHZ ram which is more costly



if you pair 1600Mhz & 1333Mhz, the 1600Mhz ram will downclock to 1333Mhz. So if you are planning to add more ram, check #1210


----------



## john12 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> if you pair 1600Mhz & 1333Mhz, the 1600Mhz ram will downclock to 1333Mhz. So if you are planning to add more ram, check #1210



im planning to buy 4Gb 1600Mhz ram since our laptop already has 4Gb 1600Mhz ram. i hope there is no problem in that. Btw should i take it to Hp customer care centre or any shop for placing the Ram, dont want to void the warranty.


----------



## xs.dhaval (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Ravi. said:


> How is Samsung NP355V5C-S03IN compared to Hp-G6-2005ax?



I do not know about the particular model, but I will give some personal experience and opinion.

Samsung is new in laptop business, I have NEVER seen anyone using a Samsung laptop.

BUT, my brother sent a Samsung laptop for my uncle from US, when I saw the laptop, I was like WTF?

It has poor build quality. Though it is a budget $430 laptop.
It is a very poorly designed.
There is NO capslock or numlock or scrolllock indicator AT ALL.
Its charger is like one of those cheapo chinese tablets charger. The cords are as thin as my 100rs mouse's cord. Really really cheap stuff. Its adapter was two pin, not conventional three pin. And the adapter gets extremely hot, even during this winter. Dont know why.

While HPs are really professional laptops, even the budget ones. They give you premium quality stuff, which really lasts long.


----------



## duke123 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hi guys previously i got some lines in display..i contacted HP and their service center guys visited 3 times and replaced my display circuits all within one week..

Excellent service...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> im planning to buy 4Gb 1600Mhz ram since our laptop already has 4Gb 1600Mhz ram. i hope there is no problem in that. Btw should i take it to Hp customer care centre or any shop for placing the Ram, dont want to void the warranty.



you can do it yourself. just open the back cover removing the 3-4 screws and plug in the ram.



duke123 said:


> Hi guys previously i got some lines in display..i contacted HP and their service center guys visited 3 times and replaced my display circuits all within one week..
> 
> Excellent service...



great service 
BTW display circuit? GPU? in case of laptop you get a flat circuit without any fan with the GPU in the middle.



xs.dhaval said:


> I do not know about the particular model, but I will give some personal experience and opinion.
> 
> Samsung is new in laptop business, I have NEVER seen anyone using a Samsung laptop.
> 
> ...



depends on the cost buddy. Can't expect serious quality at such low price. If you pay the premium, you'll get premium stuff.


----------



## duke123 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> BTW display circuit? GPU? in case of laptop you get a flat circuit without any fan with the GPU in the middle.



There was so many ants inside and they chewed up some circuits behind LCD display...Luckily motherboard was untouched...First they came next day after registering the complaint and saw ants...Replacement circuit came after 3 days...The came again,took my laptop cleaned and repaired it.. They even returned it same day itself...Happy customer here


----------



## diagus (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

does g6 2005ax can play old XP games like kane and lynch ,crysis,farcry1 as it comes windows 7 home


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Yes you can play all those games. Crysis 1 might have some problems at high settings though because it's requirements are crazy.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



diagus said:


> does g6 2005ax can play old XP games like kane and lynch ,crysis,farcry1 as it comes windows 7 home



i have completed Crysis on my pc with Windows 7. FarCry1 ran perfectly too. All these games will run on this laptop just fine.


----------



## diagus (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

thanks 
so all windows xp games will work on windows home 7 without any compatibility issues right


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Yes yes. If there is a problem just google for their patch. It will fix any compatibility issues.
Also i heard that gears of war wont work on win7 while it worked on xp.


----------



## xs.dhaval (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> depends on the cost buddy. Can't expect serious quality at such low price. If you pay the premium, you'll get premium stuff.



No, budget HP laptops have low hardware configuration, but theirs stuff is pretty standard.
I have used many budget HP laptops, all of their chargers are of standard quality.

Even a 45,000 priced Sony viao's adapter has poor quality.
Its power cord is like my chinese rechargeable torch's charging power chord! Too thin, and two pinned.


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi frnds i did clean windows installation  After tat my lappy heats up lot even normal usage :/ wat to do Pls help me


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

install HP CoolSense.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Can the 2005ax run assassin's creed 3 on low/medium settings at decent fps?


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> install HP CoolSense.



i already installed it already bro :/ fan making too much noise



rohanseth8 said:


> Can the 2005ax run assassin's creed 3 on low/medium settings at decent fps?



yes i completed AC3 at high settings  i got 20-30fps


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Vinoth Billa said:


> i already installed it already bro :/ fan making too much noise



your laptop processor is running at full load all the time. check the settings in AMD CCC and make appropriate changes (when on battery 1400Mhz max). Thats why you are getting less backup and more noise from fan.


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> your laptop processor is running at full load all the time. check the settings in AMD CCC and make appropriate changes (when on battery 1400Mhz max). Thats why you are getting less backup and more noise from fan.



Okie bro i did it  vl see  btw Add my name in the owners List


----------



## AlekZander (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys, I purchased this laptop back in August and need some info about the Extended Warranty.
I sent the claim documents and all to them and received this mail
"This is with reference to your registration at www.hp.com/in/backtocampus under HP Back to Campus offer, we would like to update that we have received your claim documents on 17-Sep-2012 and the same is approved for extension of warranty offer on your notebook, subject to adherence of offer's terms and conditions.

Processing and issuance of warranty certificate would take 3 weeks from the date of submission of claim documents at HP Redemption Cell.

You can also see latest update of your claim visiting at Redemption Support.

In case of any further query or assistance, please send us email at notebook@solutions-intg.com.

Thanks & regards,
HP Redemption Cell"

So is my warranty approved or is it still pending, I did not receive any other mail


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

It has been accepted and is being processed. It will take around 3 weeks to finalize and after that your warranty will be extended.


----------



## AlekZander (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> It has been accepted and is being processed. It will take around 3 weeks to finalize and after that your warranty will be extended.



Its been 3 months and I haven't received any confirmation mail from them nor the Hp support assistant shows the extended warranty, So how do I know?


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Call them and tell them about the problem.

@OP please add my name to the G6 family. :3


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Add me too please  I am not regular but i am an old member...


----------



## mkhackers (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Guys i have hp pavilion g6 2005-ax ,i am currently using stock hp  drivers on my lappy .Should i upgrade my laptop graphics driver and install latest beta drivers ?

Currently i am playing Farcry 3 and Hitman absolution  on enabling Crossfire hitting serious performance drops ..Thanks in Advance ..


----------



## jassi32 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

need a help --
installed windows 8 well , when i was installing drivers 
HP Unified Extensible Firmware , can't be installed on disk , no  partition available error .....
it has 2 options disk or usb ..... what i choose usb .....please help 
and please put some light on its use in windows 8

thanks


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



mkhackers said:


> Guys i have hp pavilion g6 2005-ax ,i am currently using stock hp  drivers on my lappy .Should i upgrade my laptop graphics driver and install latest beta drivers ?
> 
> Currently i am playing Farcry 3 and Hitman absolution  on enabling Crossfire hitting serious performance drops ..Thanks in Advance ..



Disable Crossfire.


----------



## duke123 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



jassi32 said:


> need a help --
> installed windows 8 well , when i was installing drivers
> HP Unified Extensible Firmware , can't be installed on disk , no  partition available error .....
> it has 2 options disk or usb ..... what i choose usb .....please help
> ...



You can use AMD catalyst  Application Profiles to improve crossfire performance.. 
*sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/pages/crossfirex-app-profiles.aspx


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



jassi32 said:


> need a help --
> installed windows 8 well , when i was installing drivers
> HP Unified Extensible Firmware , can't be installed on disk , no  partition available error .....
> it has 2 options disk or usb ..... what i choose usb .....please help
> ...



It's not needed.


----------



## zacfx05 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Vinoth Billa said:


> i already installed it already bro :/ fan making too much noise
> 
> 
> 
> yes i completed AC3 at high settings  i got 20-30fps



hi vinoth billa can u please post your driver version and windows version, i too tried to play ac3 but it is suffering from huge fps drop, since its already out that the game needs a patch to fix the fps dropping , how did you mange to get 20-30 fps consistent. and also was crossfire on please do also post the game settings . i tried diffrent settings still no decent fps.


----------



## jassi32 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

anyone with Windows 8 , startup takes upto 30-35 sec to lock screen (black screen for 10 sec before lock screen), is everyone having this much boot time ,
my desktop boots windows 8 in 9 sec 
and acer laptop in 14 sec ..... both r dual core .......

please let me know


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



jassi32 said:


> anyone with Windows 8 , startup takes upto 30-35 sec to lock screen (black screen for 10 sec before lock screen), is everyone having this much boot time ,
> my desktop boots windows 8 in 9 sec
> and acer laptop in 14 sec ..... both r dual core .......
> 
> please let me know


The number of cores won't matter for OS boot up time. Anything more than two is fine. Hard Disk speed will have the biggest role to play.

May be you got a laptop with Toshiba hard disk. Toshiba hard disks are slow.


----------



## jassi32 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> The number of cores won't matter for OS boot up time. Anything more than two is fine. Hard Disk speed will have the biggest role to play.
> 
> May be you got a laptop with Toshiba hard disk. Toshiba hard disks are slow.



Mine is Hitachi ...... are you running 8 ?
just saw new drivers released in dec 12, will update and report .....

updated to new drivers no change in boot time still 30 + secs, 
the main prob. is a black screen for 10 secs before lock screen appears ...... any solution for that .... ???


----------



## mkhackers (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> Disable Crossfire.





Disabled Crossfire still performance drop .Should I upgrade to latest AMD Catalyst as in website it says increase performance in single as well as Crossfire Mode .


AMD Catalyst


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

don't go for 1211 beta driver. if you want to upgrade, get the 1210 stable driver.


----------



## NovicePJ (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hi all digitizers,
with so much info in this thread, there should be guide for configuring this laapy..it really needs a lot of touchups and is bit frustating at times. after that its a smooth sail riding this lappy 

does anybody installed 12.11 beta drivers? any diff. with games. im having 12.8 drivers but when playing crysis warhead it lags lot even on medium settings while crysis 2 is running smooth


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Im using 12.10 and getting much better fps in assassin's creed 2 now (22-60). Try Razer game booster...it might help.


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Those who are all want to play Gta4 just Instal Latest Patch 1.0.7 nd create a text file called commandline.txt in the game directory. in that put tis line -memrestrict 314572800 nd save it In graphics settings off the both shadows nd Night shadows nd set Texture quality to high then play the game  Now u can play the game without lag  I tried tis It works perfectly 





zacfx05 said:


> hi vinoth billa can u please post your driver version and windows version, i too tried to play ac3 but it is suffering from huge fps drop, since its already out that the game needs a patch to fix the fps dropping , how did you mange to get 20-30 fps consistent. and also was crossfire on please do also post the game settings . i tried diffrent settings still no decent fps.



i am using 12.10 nd windows7. . . Bro there s prob with the game itself  In boston city it lags lot i got oly 10-20  exept boston city i got more than 30fps


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I agree. Boston lags like hell. Totally unplayable.
I'm gonna try GTA 4 with that patch once my game arrives. Thanks for the help.
I'm not getting the performence as I expected and as others reported. Can it seriously run BF3? I don't understand why I am not getting decent fps.


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Bro i dnt knw abt BF3 better u try Sleeping dogs  graphics storyline nd al Super  IMO it's better than Gta4  u vl get 30-40fps


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Will try that. But is there some special app that you use to get better fps? I have updated drivers and I use razer game booster which doesn't seem to help much.


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

I am getting oly max 4mb/sec to transfer the data frm lap to pendrive even in the USB3.0 port .. Anyone Please Telme wat i have to do??



rohanseth8 said:


> Will try that. But is there some special app that you use to get better fps? I have updated drivers and I use razer game booster which doesn't seem to help much.



I am not using any special s/w to increase fps. . . . .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^Is your pen drive USB 3.0 ? If not, then your max transfer speed of pen drive is capped to 4MB/s.


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> ^Is your pen drive USB 3.0 ? If not, then your max transfer speed of pen drive is capped to 4MB/s.



ohh noo it's 2.0 oly  okie can u telme wat's d speed of USB3.0??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Vinoth Billa said:


> ohh noo it's 2.0 oly  okie can u telme wat's d speed of USB3.0??



Read speed of a 3.0 drive goes upto 150MB/s, and write speed upto 40MB/s. Theoretically, 10 times faster than 2.0. Its definitely worth the cost


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Thank u bro


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

My pendrive is also 2.0
and I manage to get speed between 8-24


----------



## NovicePJ (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

what about bluetooth issue? how you people resolved it coz the driver listed on the hp site doesnt works..quick help plz


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

In HP sites, there are multiple Wireless and Bluetooth Drivers listed for those models of Laptop. Better use some Devcie Detector software like HWInfo to detect the Device Details and download from HP site accordingly.


----------



## rish89 (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

what does this offer mean zero processing fee till 26th...HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph): Flipkart.com


----------



## drsamratroy (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

friends kindly give some advive & reviews on the HP 2010Ax model on tis thread...*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...ptop-between-35-40k-good-dealer-guwahati.html

thanks...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



rish89 said:


> what does this offer mean zero processing fee till 26th...HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph): Flipkart.com



no interest on EMI.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 26, 2012)

*Hitman absolution on 2010ax*

Hi,
Has anybody tried Hitman-absolution on these laptops? is it playable? at what frame rates and settings?? I have 2010ax.


----------



## jassi32 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Hitman absolution on 2010ax*

secure boot is disabled in windows 8 ......i cant enabled it ..... 
why soo, i am on latest BIOS f.23 ----- 

one more thing , does our laptop supports UEFI


----------



## jamy862004 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

hey OP,

can u please make a list of all latest games that is playable on this 3 lappy.. if possible with fps/settings etc. Smilar to your list of people owning the laptop in OP. it would be a help to lot of guys reading.. 

Also can minecraft be played on hp pav g62005ax.. i m planning to buy 2005ax in jan 1st week. for gaming only. 

kindly reply! thansk!


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Piyush said:


> My pendrive is also 2.0
> and I manage to get speed between 8-24



how ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Vinoth Billa said:


> how ?



It depends on pen drive, or precisely on the quality of NAND chip used in the pen drive. My Voyager gives 12MB/s, Voyager GT gives up to 20MB/s.


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



jamy862004 said:


> hey OP,
> 
> can u please make a list of all latest games that is playable on this 3 lappy.. if possible with fps/settings etc. Smilar to your list of people owning the laptop in OP. it would be a help to lot of guys reading..
> 
> ...



so far i have played 
Gta4(high)
sleeping dogs(very high)
la noire(high)
AC3(medium)
Hitman-absolution(medium)
saintrows3(high)
nfs mw2(medium)
just cause2(high)
darksiders2(very high)
skyrim(high)
witcher2(low)



dashing.sujay said:


> It depends on pen drive, or precisely on the quality of NAND chip used in the pen drive. My Voyager gives 12MB/s, Voyager GT gives up to 20MB/s.



okie thanks bro


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*



Vinoth Billa said:


> so far i have played
> Gta4(high)
> sleeping dogs(very high)
> la noire(high)
> ...


Dude....how?? :O
I updated my drivers and i still lag a little in lowest of saints row 3 and i dont even know how bad it will be for sleeping dogs and assassins creed in lowest lags at boston even after update.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Hitman absolution on 2010ax*



jassi32 said:


> secure boot is disabled in windows 8 ......i cant enabled it .....
> why soo, i am on latest BIOS f.23 -----
> 
> one more thing , does our laptop supports UEFI
> View attachment 8208



why would you like to enable it anyway?

It will only make installing other operating systems like Linux difficult. Keep it disabled.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Hitman absolution on 2010ax*



ico said:


> why would you like to enable it anyway?
> 
> It will only make installing other operating systems like Linux difficult. Keep it disabled.



Since he cant *enabled* it, may be he dont *wanted* to install linux


----------



## Dragosam (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Hitman absolution on 2010ax*

@sam & 2201AX  owners Is there any difference In web cam, screen, keyboard between 2010AX & 2201AX the flipkart description mentions HD web-cam & HD Screen on the 2201AX So which would be a better option too buy ?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Hitman absolution on 2010ax*



Dragosam said:


> @sam & 2201AX  owners Is there any difference In web cam, screen, keyboard between 2010AX & 2201AX the flipkart description mentions HD web-cam & HD Screen on the 2201AX So which would be a better option too buy ?



same resolution display and same web cam. don't expect any difference.


----------



## aAdirulz (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

Hey guys have a problem when i wanted to make a recovery disk 
the 1st disk was done  n asked to insert the second DVD then i inserted bt it showed some error (i thought it might be a issue with the disk so tried another one but same problem) i forgot what errors it showed exactly. but anybody facing this issue like mine.
i tried to contact the HP cc n they asked me to do a restore (as i have lots of data i dnt wana do that) any alt if can


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

^^ [HP Recovery Manager Trick] Creating more than one set of recovery disc and in ISO format


----------



## Dragosam (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: HP G6 2005AX/2010AX/2201AX - powered by Trinity*

@sam Thanks its been bugging me.You need too update the price 2010AX


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: HP G6 2005/2010/2201/2301AX - powered by Trinity*

hey friends I fully charged my lap(100%) whenever i restart the lap charge level went to 84% wat to do??


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: HP G6 2005/2010/2201/2301AX - powered by Trinity*

it is known as safe charge level or something like that. laptop won't accept charge above 85% to keep the battery in fine condition after prolonged use.


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: HP G6 2005/2010/2201/2301AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> it is known as safe charge level or something like that. laptop won't accept charge above 85% to keep the battery in fine condition after prolonged use.



 so here aft my lap wont accept charge above 85%?  :/ Any solution?  :/ it's oly 2 months old :/


----------



## kunalht (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: HP G6 2005/2010/2201/2301AX - powered by Trinity*

Is this laptop good for gaming & programming for computer science student??
Will it heat during gaming??


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: HP G6 2005/2010/2201/2301AX - powered by Trinity*

It is a great gaming laptop for a limited budget...and yes it heats up during gaming but so does most of the laptops.


----------



## hiteshlastm (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: HP G6 2005/2010/2201/2301AX - powered by Trinity*



kunalht said:


> Is this laptop good for gaming & programming for computer science student??
> Will it heat during gaming??



Its a great lappy especially when it comes to gaming, perfect for programming too and no overheating problem, all laptops heats up while gaming with such graphics cards. 
but don't have insane expectations with such price point 



Sam said:


> it is known as safe charge level or something like that. laptop won't accept charge above 85% to keep the battery in fine condition after prolonged use.



I think this feature is only associated with Samsung models, no such limit here with me on HP.



Vinoth Billa said:


> so here aft my lap wont accept charge above 85%?  :/ Any solution?  :/ it's oly 2 months old :/


This is for prolonging the life of the battery, but Something is wrong, i saw this type of things in samsung laptops, and that too with a BIOS setting to enable the full 100 % charge.



rohanseth8 said:


> Dude....how?? :O
> I updated my drivers and i still lag a little in lowest of saints row 3 and i dont even know how bad it will be for sleeping dogs and assassins creed in lowest lags at boston even after update.



AC3 is a bad bad console port,    read *news.softpedia.com/news/Assassin-s-Creed-3-on-PC-Plagued-by-Low-FPS-and-Lag-Issues-308827.shtml

on the other hand, i think a update is already launched.... Always remember to check for game updates AKA Patches for better optimization issues .


----------



## diagus (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

HP Pavilion G6-2302AX is powered by A8 4500 M right


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> I think this feature is only associated with Samsung models, no such limit here with me on HP.



currently all laptops have this feature. even Windows has a built in settings. i think it is in power settings.



diagus said:


> HP Pavilion G6-2302AX is powered by A8 4500 M right



no A4 dual core. slowest of the pack.


----------



## diagus (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

for the same number do they have different processor 
or its error in hp site
*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c03609581


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

How is the keyboard on this laptop? Does anyone feel that pressing two or more arrow keys at same time flexes the keyboard down and back up giving irritating sound and such...?


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

I love the keyboard on this laptop...the keys are very well seperated and feel very nice while typing. The keyboard is one of the best part about this laptop.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

yeah i do agree the keyboard is very good . .. But while using the arrow keys to play games i can hear it making sound due to flex. Did u experience the same too? press left arrow and then right arrow applying some pressure u may hear that..


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

better to use ASWD keys than arrow. or use the number pad if you are not used to left hand controls. i tried playing games with arrow keys but gave up after few minutes.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

Sorry for posting this here too but since my query is related to g62010ax i thought it might be better to put it here .
I have only a budget of 35k and i need a laptop for the sole purpose of gaming (i know gaming in this price range will be more or less mediocre). I've zeroed in on g6 2010ax (or 2005ax).
I have some queries -
*will it be wise to shell out more money to buy an i5 3rd gen+7670m laptop ? Wise in the sense that will it be more future proof when it comes to gaming than g6 one ? Will ivy bridges processing capabilities over a8 impart noticeable differences in gaming ? Is 7670m better than dual graphics on g6 ? Since we are talking about gaming - are there differences in heating between Intel and amd ones ?
i won't be doing much processor intensive tasks and i know very well that routine tasks i will do can be swiftly run by the trinity apu . All i need to know is how g6 2010ax compares to other 3rd gen with dpGPU when gaming is concerned !



Any help is highly appreciated .
Thanks is advance !


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

size of arrow keys isn't much of a problem to me and btw i have no num pad. not used to left hand playing style too. Playing with the arrow keys for a while reduced the flex a bit..


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> better to use ASWD keys than arrow. or use the number pad if you are not used to left hand controls. i tried playing games with arrow keys but gave up after few minutes.



I don't find it that tough to play with the arrow keys...they feel fine and comfortable after a while. I played nfs for a long time on those keys.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



nikufellow said:


> Is 7670m better than dual graphics on g6 ?



dual GPU works fine only in new games. still it is a hit and miss.



nikufellow said:


> Since we are talking about gaming - are there differences in heating between Intel and amd ones ?



because of the low resolution display, gaming performance will be same in most games. but a few demanding games will scale performance with i5.

you can also go for HP Pavilion G6-2230TX.


----------



## rish89 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

Sam could u pls give link for hp 2010ax drivers.....hp site gives different driver for bluetooth...thnks


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> I don't find it that tough to play with the arrow keys...they feel fine and comfortable after a while. I played nfs for a long time on those keys.



Yep they are just fine.. the only thing is my keyboard is pushing down and up sometimes while using combination of arrow keys . Is it normal or do i need to change keyboard or remove and put it back to fit in properly? It's a new laptop by the way...


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> Yep they are just fine.. the only thing is my keyboard is pushing down and up sometimes while using combination of arrow keys . Is it normal or do i need to change keyboard or remove and put it back to fit in properly? It's a new laptop by the way...



It happens with me aswell. It's kinda annoying but Ive got used to it. :/


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> It happens with me aswell. It's kinda annoying but Ive got used to it. :/



lol.... which one's urs? mine's g4 and doesn't have numpad so the arrow keys are at the bottom right corner. Thing is it happens only when pressed hard n stays like that until , when not using it for a while the flex goes off but comes back when using them again. weird


----------



## jamy862004 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

Question wrt G6 2301ax..

it is written that ram is 4gb ddr3 1600mhz. with 2 slots. are both used or 1 unused??

i wanna immediately upgrade to 8gb on buying. pls clarify!


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

Now a days my lap heats up very soon even in Normal Usage just surfing internet nd hearing songs. . . . currently i am using Hp Recommended Mode nd i also reduced the processor clock speed to 1400 mhz :/ Still my lap heats up after the 5 to 10 mins normal usage


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> dual GPU works fine only in new games. still it is a hit and miss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will 2203tx be better than g6 2005ax in gaming ? I don't mind ivy bridges performance gains but if there are any sort of improvements in gaming due to 3rd gen i3 especially since the price of both laptops fall in same range i would like to know ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



jamy862004 said:


> Question wrt G6 2301ax..
> 
> it is written that ram is 4gb ddr3 1600mhz. with 2 slots. are both used or 1 unused??
> 
> i wanna immediately upgrade to 8gb on buying. pls clarify!



1 slot should be free just like 2005AX.



Vinoth Billa said:


> Now a days my lap heats up very soon even in Normal Usage just surfing internet nd hearing songs. . . . currently i am using Hp Recommended Mode nd i also reduced the processor clock speed to 1400 mhz :/ Still my lap heats up after the 5 to 10 mins normal usage



is dual GPU on?



nikufellow said:


> Will 2203tx be better than g6 2005ax in gaming ? I don't mind ivy bridges performance gains but if there are any sort of improvements in gaming due to 3rd gen i3 especially since the price of both laptops fall in same range i would like to know ?



gaming performance should be slightly more in games that favor higher clockspeed but in most games, it'll be same. if you don't want to experiment around with dual GPU, go for 2203TX.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

in hp g6-2005ax the memory clock speed of 7670 is clocked at only 500mhz. It should be 900 mhz right?



shadow said:


> yeah i do agree the keyboard is very good . .. But while using the arrow keys to play games i can hear it making sound due to flex. Did u experience the same too? press left arrow and then right arrow applying some pressure u may hear that..



better buy a new keyboard. i got one for 300 bucks only. works fine


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

u mean external?? well the laptop keyboard is very nice...


----------



## hiteshlastm (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> currently all laptops have this feature. even Windows has a built in settings. i think it is in power settings.



For what model you are talking about, i own a 2010AX and there is no such thing, where i can find this on power settings !!



shadow said:


> How is the keyboard on this laptop? Does anyone feel that pressing two or more arrow keys at same time flexes the keyboard down and back up giving irritating sound and such...?


=
I'm seriously frustrated by the right hand side Num pad, maybe its just a fault with my lappy or what, but the Number key seems to get stuck into the key hole for some seconds upon continuous pressing.



nikufellow said:


> Will 2203tx be better than g6 2005ax in gaming ? I don't mind ivy bridges performance gains but if there are any sort of improvements in gaming due to 3rd gen i3 especially since the price of both laptops fall in same range i would like to know ?



Dude, this is 2203 *www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g6-2203tx-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-4gb-500gb-win8-1gb-graph/p/itmdesfqswbgxqwg?pid=COMDESFPTTCTGNZ7&ref=3064b752-b9f9-4834-8e6c-b559f5b89167&srno=t_1&otracker=from-search&query=G6-2203TX and this is 2230 *www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g6-2230tx-laptop-3rd-gen-ci3-2gb-500gb-dos-1gb-graph/p/itmdgebspxhyz6zx?pid=COMDGEBNFQNGDWSN&affid=tyroo&ref=b7b79b28-186e-4507-a439-06ec439e884c&cmpid=affiliate_promo_tyroo&srno=t_4read-reviews&otracker=from-search&query=7670 The Difference is 10 K. 

With the assumption that you are talking about 2230 with is in the same price range as the 2010AX, the the hell you will choose a lappy with less 4 gigs RAM and less 500 gigs of HDD and with no Dual Graphics just for the sake of a i3. 
Keeping crossfires issue in mind, you can always disable it and as the drivers are in the process of being mature, you are on the positive side anyways.
and believe me, the trinity will not disappoint you .


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> For what model you are talking about, i own a 2010AX and there is no such thing, where i can find this on power settings !!



click on the battery and then the last option. Just fiddle around and you'll get customization option. there you can select safe charge, warning charge and lots more. or caliberate your battery (charge battery full and drain it completely without charging).



hiteshlastm said:


> I'm seriously frustrated by the right hand side Num pad, maybe its just a fault with my lappy or what, but the Number key seems to get stuck into the key hole for some seconds upon continuous pressing.



time to take advantage of HP on site warranty.


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

@sam

no bro dual gpu is not on


----------



## Dragosam (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

God hates me .... When I decided too go for 2010ax it went out of stock can't find it anywhere I think they shutting down 2010ax model does anyone have any Idea ? Also which is better among 2301ax & Samsung NP355V5C-S03IN !


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> u mean external?? well the laptop keyboard is very nice...



yes. though it is nice



shadow said:


> How is the keyboard on this laptop? Does anyone feel that pressing two or more arrow keys at same time flexes the keyboard down and back up giving irritating sound and such...?


no. not with my laptop

anyone upgraded 2005ax to 8 gig of ram? is it supported?? is it worth it?


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> anyone upgraded 2005ax to 8 gig of ram? is it supported?? is it worth it?



Yes it supports 8gig ram. I have installed it. It boosts the ram rating to 7.9 and you can really feel the change. I installed corsair 1600mhz ram.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> Yes it supports 8gig ram. I have installed it. It boosts the ram rating to 7.9 and you can really feel the change. I installed corsair 1600mhz ram.



how much it costs?

wat abt this?   *www.ebay.in/itm/190731884289?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> how much it costs?
> 
> wat abt this?   *www.ebay.in/itm/190731884289?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Yea it is nice. I just trusted corsair so I went ahead with it. It cost me around 1800.


----------



## kunalht (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

which shold I buy for gaming & programming?
Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) - Asus: Flipkart.com 
OR
HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

I want laptop for gaming & programming for next 3-4 years...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

My G6-2005ax is overheating like hell....
Just after 15-20 mins of booting it reaches ~70 C but processor load is around 10-15% only....
There is no trouble of clogged heatsink nor there is any lack of ventilation(my notepal U2 handled it easily even for long gaming hours...)

I have been faceing this trouble since 2 days.



kunalht said:


> which shold I buy for gaming & programming?
> Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) - Asus: Flipkart.com
> OR
> HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com
> ...



Actually both are almost same but HP one has dual graphix setup that is not consistent in older DX9 games..
But newer drivers are improving it.

So Choice is yours


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Chaitanya said:


> My G6-2005ax is overheating like hell....
> Just after 15-20 mins of booting it reaches ~70 C but processor load is around 10-15% only....
> There is no trouble of clogged heatsink nor there is any lack of ventilation(my notepal U2 handled it easily even for long gaming hours...)
> 
> I have been faceing this trouble since 2 days.



try to setup your own profile with custom fan speed if possible. and compare fan speed with others here.


----------



## aAdirulz (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

hey guys i just wanted to ask a question
I have a sata hard drive of my PC(which i dont use) so can i use it as an external hard drive on my G6-2005ax. i asked my bro he said there is a connector or a card to do that. M not so sure about that bt any1 who knows can explain better n how much it should cost rs700??


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> try to setup your own profile with custom fan speed if possible. and compare fan speed with others here.



couldn't get wat u said.
BTW if it is something qith HP crapware then let me tell you i'm runnin' a clean install of win 8.

Also fan does keep spinning at high speed, blowing out a lot of air.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Chaitanya said:


> couldn't get wat u said.
> BTW if it is something qith HP crapware then let me tell you i'm runnin' a clean install of win 8.
> 
> Also fan does keep spinning at high speed, blowing out a lot of air.



if you are using HP recommended mode (power mode), create one according to your needs.
some users have said restoring the laptop (using recovery disc most probably) fix this problem. you can try that once.

if hot air is blowing out, then fan is working well. unless the laptop cross the 100 figure mark, it is fine.



aAdirulz said:


> hey guys i just wanted to ask a question
> I have a sata hard drive of my PC(which i dont use) so can i use it as an external hard drive on my G6-2005ax. i asked my bro he said there is a connector or a card to do that. M not so sure about that bt any1 who knows can explain better n how much it should cost rs700??



you'll need a hard drive casing. sata HDD casing will cost you 400-500 bucks locally.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> if you are using HP recommended mode (power mode), create one according to your needs.
> some users have said restoring the laptop (using recovery disc most probably) fix this problem. you can try that once.
> 
> if hot air is blowing out, then fan is working well. unless the laptop cross the 100 figure mark, it is fine.



Will try recovery & tell...


----------



## hlimpuia bawlchhim (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

im a student and currently looking forward to buy hp g6-2301ax but i wanted to know (whether or not) will i be able to play ghost recon future soldier, assassins creed 3, crysis 2 at decent fps (@ low or med settings)... and lastly is there a performance chart for this laptop (not benchmark)


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



hlimpuia bawlchhim said:


> im a student and currently looking forward to buy hp g6-2301ax but i wanted to know (whether or not) will i be able to play ghost recon future soldier, assassins creed 3, crysis 2 at decent fps (@ low or med settings)... and lastly is there a performance chart for this laptop (not benchmark)



yes it can play and better get the 2201AX if you want Windows 8 as it is ~1k cheaper or 2005AX in case of Windows 7.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

what's the difference between 2201 and 2301ax ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



nikufellow said:


> what's the difference between 2201 and 2301ax ?



more graphics memory in 2301 & a higher pricetag. 1GB is overkill for 7670M and 2301 introduces 2GB Vram.


----------



## hlimpuia bawlchhim (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> yes it can play and better get the 2201AX if you want Windows 8 as it is ~1k cheaper or 2005AX in case of Windows 7.



thank u but im quite happy with win 7, and which one will be better for gaming g6-2301tx or 2009tx i cannot choose between them... and what if i want to change the processor? can i change with other (in a sense, higher) processor?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

Well what do i do to recover my system if i lost recovery disc & uninstalled win 7 HB ??
The recovery partition is still there although


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Chaitanya said:


> Well what do i do to recover my system if i lost recovery disc & uninstalled win 7 HB ??
> The recovery partition is still there although



you can always create iso files and delete the recovery partition. or download Windows 7 HB from any site (including torrents) and simply use the key to install it.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> you can always create iso files and delete the recovery partition. or download Windows 7 HB from any site (including torrents) and simply use the key to install it.



How do i create recovery discs now??
I Have no option for it on Esc + F11


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> more graphics memory in 2301 & a higher pricetag. 1GB is overkill for 7670M and 2301 introduces 2GB Vram.



Vram  its shared video memory with ram right does that mean 2301ax has less available free ram than 2201ax 
Also can vram be increased/decreased on our discretion


----------



## Dragosam (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> yes it can play and better get the 2201AX if you want Windows 8 as it is ~1k cheaper or 2005AX in case of Windows 7.


2301ax also has windows 8 & the Older models are more likely to be shut down as they are allready out of stock at most places also there are New ultrabooks equipped with Amd A8 series costing around 38k !


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Chaitanya said:


> How do i create recovery discs now??
> I Have no option for it on Esc + F11



check first post.



nikufellow said:


> Vram  its shared video memory with ram right does that mean 2301ax has less available free ram than 2201ax
> Also can vram be increased/decreased on our discretion



nope. shared memory is fixed to 512MB and is only available to the integrated HD7620G. i was talking about the graphics memory of dedicated graphics memory of discrete GPU. 7670M is hardly better than my HD5670 (desktop GPU) and it has only 512MB ram still play most games at mid-high. Its just marketing strategy. Just check the reviews. People shouting "superb gaming laptop".



Dragosam said:


> 2301ax also has windows 8 & the Older models are more likely to be shut down as they are allready out of stock at most places also there are New ultrabooks equipped with Amd A8 series costing around 38k !



doubt 2201AX will be shut down so soon. Yes, Lenovo & Samsung has launched ultraportable (ultrabook is patented by Intel) but 38k is still priced high. 35k max. Samsung will price its ultraportable at 42k.


----------



## Dragosam (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



nikufellow said:


> Vram  its shared video memory with ram right does that mean 2301ax has less available free ram than 2201ax
> Also can vram be increased/decreased on our discretion


yes 2201ax has a total of 1.5 gb vram while 2301ax has 2.5 The vram doesn't make much difference performance wise & No you cant Increase/decrease vram hardware wise !


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> check first post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank that settles my doubts . But aren't there any benefits of 2gb vram - however minute it is ?
Am asking because i was thinking of buying 2201ax but it isn't available at local stores but they've informed me that they'll be stocking 2301ax in few days . Would have bought 2005ax but don't want to go through the hassle of manually upgrading to windows 8


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

2GB graphics memory will help had the GPU been HD7770M or something better. for a low-midrange GPU, 512MB is sufficient. 1GB is overkill. 2GB is pure marketing strategy (people will go wow when they see a 2.5GB GPU under 35k)

if the price difference is minimum between 2201AX & 2301AX, go for the latter but you'll find both to be exactly same.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



hlimpuia bawlchhim said:


> im a student and currently looking forward to buy hp g6-2301ax but i wanted to know (whether or not) will i be able to play ghost recon future soldier, assassins creed 3, crysis 2 at decent fps (@ low or med settings)... and lastly is there a performance chart for this laptop (not benchmark)



This laptop is underperforming in some games INCLUDING AC3. It did in mine and some other users. Check this  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/167784-graphics-related-problem-hp-g6-2005ax.html



Chaitanya said:


> Well what do i do to recover my system if i lost recovery disc & uninstalled win 7 HB ??
> The recovery partition is still there although



keep pressing f11 just after laptop starts


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

Friends i am new to this thread . I wanted to ask that should I buy the G6-2005AX or thr G6-2201AX brcause in eindows 8 u het around 3 fps more and the os is very cool but i heard that games like max payne 3 etc. dont work on windows 8 but using compability mode they work so which should i buy ?????????? And a late Happy New Year.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



rockz3r said:


> Friends i am new to this thread . I wanted to ask that should I buy the G6-2005AX or thr G6-2201AX brcause in eindows 8 u het around 3 fps more and the os is very cool but i heard that games like max payne 3 etc. dont work on windows 8 but using compability mode they work so which should i buy ?????????? And a late Happy New Year.



Me personally would choose 2005ax cause i would be able to downgrade to ORIGINAL Win7 if I ever feel...


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Vinoth Billa said:


> Now a days my lap heats up very soon even in Normal Usage just surfing internet nd hearing songs. . . . currently i am using Hp Recommended Mode nd i also reduced the processor clock speed to 1400 mhz :/ Still my lap heats up after the 5 to 10 mins normal usage



Anyone rply for tis :/


----------



## magnet (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

What's the warranty scenario now?Still 2 years or single year.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

1 year


----------



## rish89 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

Any idea when HP 2010ax will be available back on flipkart....Is there another place HP 2010ax is available in Delhi?


----------



## darkslayer (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

guys even i'm confused
should i go for hp 2005as or 2010ax?
please give ur valuable suggestion


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

What games are u dudes playing with g6 2201ax


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



rish89 said:


> Any idea when HP 2010ax will be available back on flipkart....Is there another place HP 2010ax is available in Delhi?



2010ax is a special FK only offer and will not be available anywhere else. You will have to wait till it's back in stock or if it is permanently discontinued, you can go for 2005ax.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Vinoth Billa said:


> Anyone rply for tis :/



1.keep laptop on hard surface then
2.boot into BIOS & leave it as it is for a while & see if it overheats then call HP customer care
(same trouble as mine)

Else recovery.


----------



## rish89 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

What is the difference btw HP Pavilion G6-2201AX Laptop and HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop....which one is better??


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



rish89 said:


> What is the difference btw HP Pavilion G6-2201AX Laptop and HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop....which one is better??



Both are same, check first post before posting anything else


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

Pls can anyone tell me the default core and memory clock frequency of radeon 7640 and radeon 7670 in g6-2005ax? Pls use a program like gpu caps viewer and tell me


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

Can anyone upload/give links for recovery discs..


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

what can be played with g6-2301ax ??? I know that 2 gb graphics card for radeon 7670M a mid end gfx 1 gb is more than eboigh but i saw a nfsmw 2012 gameplay on the g6-2301ax so i am gonna get it.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



rockz3r said:


> what can be played with g6-2301ax ??? I know that 2 gb graphics card for radeon 7670M a mid end gfx 1 gb is more than eboigh but i saw a nfsmw 2012 gameplay on the g6-2301ax so i am gonna get it.



Get it.
can play almost everything as far as you dont cry for ultra settings


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

So u mean that all games can be played in mid-high settings with low resolutions like 800X600??? Right but u people will help me if those games dont work wont u people ???


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



rockz3r said:


> So u mean that all games can be played in mid-high settings with low resolutions like 800X600??? Right but u people will help me if those games dont work wont u people ???



1366X768 i.e. standard resolution with most games can be played at high (Dirt Showdown, Medal of Honor, Call of Duty BO i.e. 2010-11 games) and some (Most Wanted 2012, Battlefield 3) at low-mid.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

I can run BF3 at mid with 30-40 fps with high resolution. But, this laptop might not perform very good in open world games except just cause 2.


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

ok fine I have decided to go with hp g6 2005ax because it has windows 7 hp which can play every games but windowd cant some xp games so i am going with g6 2005ax because its very risk free gonna buy it only after a few months within apripl!!


----------



## RahulBiswas (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

AMD A10 Laptops are here .. And again it's HP who made the first move..

HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

Pricing is as expected .. But unfortunately most people will go for A8 @ 5k less or go for better laptops of i5 3rd gen .. At least that's what makes sense .. Except for the 2GB GPU all other specs are same as G6-2010AX..


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

Wow good job FK. The price is great for the specs it is offering. If only i had waited another month I would definitely go for this.


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*

dude how to use only 7640g in high performance mode of 2005ax and how to use only 7670m.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rockz3r said:


> dude how to use only 7640g in high performance mode of 2005ax and how to use only 7670m.



Disable crossfire to use 7640g (it can be done in high performance mode aswell) and you can't use 7670m alone. It can only be used in crossfire with the 7640g i guess.


----------



## RahulBiswas (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



rockz3r said:


> dude how to use only 7640g in high performance mode of 2005ax and how to use only 7670m.



I played and completed Max Payne 3 a week back .. I have used AMD Catalyst 12.8 initially .. But then reinstalled windows 7 and played it with the default factory drivers as I'm not willing to update drivers till AMD releases something new .. Maybe 13.01 .. Apparently with high settings there was considerable lag,set everthing to medium(normal) runs smooth even with highest resolution.. Now when using high performance mode you will see inside game settings that graphics memory available is 1024MB with dual gpu off and this is the best settings to play the game.. Turn on dual gpu the graphics memory increases to 3072MB .. But then there will be lags again and not as smooth as when using single gpu.. So AMD crossfire is backfiring and no solution yet .. Don't think the latest drivers released would solve it .. Maybe we have to wait further..



rohanseth8 said:


> Wow good job FK. The price is great for the specs it is offering. If only i had waited another month I would definitely go for this.



You would choose A10 over i5 3rd gen? Any particular reason?



rohanseth8 said:


> I can run BF3 at mid with 30-40 fps with high resolution. But, this laptop might not perform very good in open world games except just cause 2.



Yes battlefield 3 runs really awesome with medium settings at 1366*768 .. No problems whatsoever .. really surprised me!  Didn't expect so much out of A8 .. Now this laptop is proving my money's worth .. I'm really eager on playing GTA V on this machine .. See how that turns out .. Hope Rockstar doesn't release a 30GB game .. the way they're increasing the game sizes of GTA since San Andreas we're up for a lot of surprises ..


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

GTA 5 wont run on this system IMO.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



rockz3r said:


> dude how to use only 7640g in high performance mode of 2005ax and how to use only 7670m.



not possible. from what i have seen, if you switch to high performance and disable crossfire, 7670M kicks in.



RahulBiswas said:


> You would choose A10 over i5 3rd gen? Any particular reason?



A10 cost 3k more than A8. i5 cost 3k more than A10. but instead of A10, i'll choose i5 anyday. A8 is unbeatable at 33-34k. I was expecting a 7770M + A10 setup by HP/Samsung but only 7670M can crossfire with the fGPU of APU which is AMD's trump card which they don't want to give up. They are kicking themselves limiting the crossfire configuration and not fixing the reduced crossfire performance.



rockz3r said:


> I'm really eager on playing GTA V on this machine .. See how that turns out .. Hope Rockstar doesn't release a 30GB game .. the way they're increasing the game sizes of GTA since San Andreas we're up for a lot of surprises ..



GTA V may end up as a console game only and later getting ported to PC (and you get a buggy nonperforming console port just like GTA4). And 30GB "may" turn out to be the under size. i expect the game to balloon to ~35GB+


----------



## RahulBiswas (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2010/2201/2301/2302AX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> A10 cost 3k more than A8. i5 cost 3k more than A10. but instead of A10, i'll choose i5 anyday.



HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

This laptop was 39k on flipkart just a few days ago and I found it at a price of 36k in retail stores in Kolkata.. I don't know if the prices have been raised currently but if the price is in the range of 36-37k then who would buy A10??
HP has also released another A8 laptop G6 2314AX same as G6 2010AX .. Don't understand the strategy  



Sam said:


> I was expecting a 7770M + A10 setup by HP/Samsung but only 7670M can crossfire with the fGPU of APU which is AMD's trump card which they don't want to give up. They are kicking themselves limiting the crossfire configuration and not fixing the reduced crossfire performance.



HD 7670M is pretty old now.. Something new should be available by now .. it's strange really .. sticking with the same configuration for almost a year now.. AMD is also delaying the new driver updates .. Been sometime now..



Sam said:


> GTA V may end up as a console game only and later getting ported to PC (and you get a buggy nonperforming console port just like GTA4). And 30GB "may" turn out to be the under size. i expect the game to balloon to ~35GB+



You mean to say it will take installing 5-6 dual layer dvds?  Maybe they can distribute it in 32GB flash drives .. Would cost you 3000 ₹ .. Going to be fun!


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

dudes how to install video drivers'latest (from hp website) and mobility catalyst 12.8 which is the best as much as one review told me or maybe 12.9 or 12.10...Ok dudes i knew that there it all meaning features in the control catalyst centre like eteinfinity and many others so please give a-z optimsations in these places for gaming!!! by how to i mean that 1>should we normally install them(both video drivers and catalyst drivers) over the another

2>Should we install both in safe mode

3>Should we install them in safe mode with administrator permisiions. If none please show me the way


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



RahulBiswas said:


> HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com



only laptop that cost below 40k. because it is 14".



RahulBiswas said:


> HP has also released another A8 laptop G6 2314AX same as G6 2010AX .. Don't understand the strategy



add me to the list of peoples who don't understand HP's strategy. why not a laptop with no discrete GPU. or a A8 based probook. But most likely, 2010AX is to be retired or this one will not be FK exclusive.



RahulBiswas said:


> HD 7670M is pretty old now.. Something new should be available by now .. it's strange really .. sticking with the same configuration for almost a year now.. AMD is also delaying the new driver updates .. Been sometime now..



it'll take ~2-months before AMD 8-series mobile GPU appears but those will shuffle the performance and sku's as HD 8670M is going to be lowend and perform worse than 7670M. Instead of 87xxM going to take place of 7670M.



RahulBiswas said:


> You mean to say it will take installing 5-6 dual layer dvds?  Maybe they can distribute it in 32GB flash drives .. Would cost you 3000 ₹ .. Going to be fun!



Max Payne 3 was huge for what it offered. GTAV "can" be blueray only for next gen consoles.


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

dudes how to install video drivers'latest (from hp website) and mobility catalyst 12.8 which is the best as much as one review told me or maybe 12.9 or 12.10...Ok dudes i knew that there it all meaning features in the control catalyst centre like eteinfinity and many others so please give a-z optimsations in these places for gaming!!! by how to i mean that 1>should we normally install them(both video drivers and catalyst drivers) over the another

 2>Should we install both in safe mode

 3>Should we install them in safe mode with administrator permisiions. If none please show me the correct way.


----------



## RON28 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

what i don't understand here is why companies put *2GB* graphic cards in every laptop? the fact is while gaming it hardly uses 900MB of graphic card, *2GB* graphic cards are useless and also adds to overheating.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rockz3r said:


> dudes how to install video drivers'latest (from hp website) and mobility catalyst 12.8 which is the best as much as one review told me or maybe 12.9 or 12.10...Ok dudes i knew that there it all meaning features in the control catalyst centre like eteinfinity and many others so please give a-z optimsations in these places for gaming!!! by how to i mean that 1>should we normally install them(both video drivers and catalyst drivers) over the another
> 
> 2>Should we install both in safe mode
> 
> 3>Should we install them in safe mode with administrator permisiions. If none please show me the correct way.




Don't know about others but I install the catalyst drivers directly from AMD & believe me 12.11 beta 11 is very nice compared to 12.10




RON28 said:


> what i don't understand here is why companies put *2GB* graphic cards in every laptop? the fact is while gaming it hardly uses 900MB of graphic card, *2GB* graphic cards are useless and also adds to overheating.



Yeah 2GB VRAM is wastage but i could not link it with overheating thing..


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



RON28 said:


> what i don't understand here is why companies put *2GB* graphic cards in every laptop? the fact is while gaming it hardly uses 900MB of graphic card, *2GB* graphic cards are useless and also adds to overheating.



ask this to your non-techie friends and you'll get the perfect answer.



rockz3r said:


> dudes how to install video drivers'latest (from hp website) and mobility catalyst 12.8 which is the best as much as one review told me or maybe 12.9 or 12.10...Ok dudes i knew that there it all meaning features in the control catalyst centre like eteinfinity and many others so please give a-z optimsations in these places for gaming!!! by how to i mean that 1>should we normally install them(both video drivers and catalyst drivers) over the another
> 
> 2>Should we install both in safe mode
> 
> 3>Should we install them in safe mode with administrator permisiions. If none please show me the correct way.



download the Catalyst Mobility 13.1 (or 12.11) driver from AMD's site and install it over the default ones in normal mode of operation.


----------



## RON28 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> ask this to your non-techie friends and you'll get the perfect answer.



i knw that, " kya 2GB graphic card , yaar tu toh FAR CRY 3 ultra settings mei khel sakta hai, crysis 3 bhi " my expression


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



RON28 said:


> i knw that, " kya 2GB graphic card , yaar tu toh FAR CRY 3 ultra settings mei khel sakta hai, crysis 3 bhi " my expression



If you do have list of such victimized then add me 2 it..


"Kya 1.5 GB tab toh tera lappy best hai"(now how to react  )


----------



## armaaninside (Jan 18, 2013)

*Query for HP Pavilion G6-2313AX laptop having AMD A10-4600M Trinity processor..*

I am thinking of buying HP Pavilion G6-2313AX, the specs look real good and it looks like a good value buy. Has anyone yet used/tried it. I checked the local stores in Ahmedabad, but they didn't have it. I want to buy this in couple of days.
Only problem is, it comes with only DOS, so might have to invest xtra 3.5K in Win8 DVD from Flipkart. So the combo of the laptop with Win8 will cost around 41K. is it really worth it???Please help asap.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



RON28 said:


> i knw that, " kya 2GB graphic card , yaar tu toh FAR CRY 3 ultra settings mei khel sakta hai, crysis 3 bhi " my expression



you get GPU from AMD, Nvidia & Intel and with different naming scheme it becomes PITA to tell which GPU is best because not only SKU differ, there is new lineup of GPU released every year. There are charts and graphs that allows easy comparison but finding such a chart itself is another pain. So most simply assume more memory = better GPU.

Won't blame them for being a noob as when it comes to certain electronics i am almost same.


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Same for gpu as well????


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

which is the latest driver from amd to download for switchable graphics??


----------



## duke123 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

AMD Catalyst 13.1 released..


----------



## AlekZander (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

SO people, I recently updated by Bios to f.23  as instructed by Hp Support Assistant and now the games in my Pc are hanging and lagging especially Fifa   what should I do? Do I flash the bios version 0.3 which was released very early in 2011?


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

That is for windows 8 64-bit right?? is it beta or whql...? and btw i have intel hd 4000 and 7670m so will this driver install properly for me or should a seperate driver be reqd for my intel gpu?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> That is for windows 8 64-bit right?? is it beta or whql...? and btw i have intel hd 4000 and 7670m so will this driver install properly for me or should a seperate driver be reqd for my intel gpu?



Windows XP/Vista/7/8. separate download links exist for Windiws XP but for rest of the OS, a single driver will work. It is WHQL. It should work fine with your laptop as well.


----------



## anky (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

yesterday i installed 13.1 drivers from the link given by duke..in amd's website below this driver a 0.5mb profile was also given to download, so i installed that too(it said that it contains improved performance for far cry3)..but now my far cry3 is running worse than ever..there are multicoloured patches on the screen and 0they are flickering continously....what should i do..?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

you installed CAP? well check if a restore point was created before CAP got installed. usually this is the case. else remove the driver completely and install again.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

can somebody enlighten me on exactly how much of a difference on gaming will 2313ax will have over 2010ax ?also is there any possibility of a budget a10 laptop without dgpu coming anytime soon ? 
thanks


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Friends which catalyst suite is the best i am going to download Latest Beta Driver with .NET 4.0 Support . is it nice ?? if no then which one is the best for win7 preinstalled of g6 2005ax ??? please give  link for the best catalyst suite which improves gaming performance and also give tge link for the best video drivers of g6-2005ax please help me asap.....

is .net framework 4 pre installed in g6 2005ax?????

i saw a gameplay of nfs most wanted 2012 with g6 2005ax using 12.11 beta 8 he was laying with max settings resolution 1366x768 he was getting around 25 fps with using fraps and around 35 fps without using fraps. so i wanted to ask that should i go with 12.11 beta 8 or 12.11 beta 11???


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

dude how to know if mine's 12.11 or not??
All it says is 8.982.10.1600 as driver version in device manager. So which catalyst version i have now


----------



## duke123 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> dude how to know if mine's 12.11 or not??
> All it says is 8.982.10.1600 as driver version in device manager. So which catalyst version i have now



*s7.postimage.org/l463dvpmz/amd_catalyst.jpg


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Mine just shows Catalyst control center instead of amd vision engine cc like yours. and i only have pinned, presets, gaming , power and information tabs
Under info i can see amd home and software update.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Go on preferences and select advanced view.


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

ok friends going to download catalyst 13.1 but should i install them over the previous catalyst suite or should i uninstall the previous one then install 13.1????


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

No need to remove the previous one. Just install it over the last one and youre done.


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

and how to install the video drivers?????

thanks. also how to install the video drivers????

friends which are the games that can be played with 13.1 ccc suite. qlso please give link for the video drivers which gives better performance????


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> dude how to know if mine's 12.11 or not??
> All it says is 8.982.10.1600 as driver version in device manager. So which catalyst version i have now



use gpu caps viewer


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

anyone using 13.1 ?? If yes then please review about the performance please i am requesting u!!!!!1


----------



## duke123 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rockz3r said:


> anyone using 13.1 ?? If yes then please review about the performance please i am requesting u!!!!!1



These new drivers are  meant for performance improvements for latest GPUs like 7700M,7800M,7900M...There wont be any improvements for 7600M ..lets hope its doesn't degrade performance..


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Tested saints row 3 after the update and there is no major improvement. The game still lags while driving... Even at lowest possible settings.


----------



## RON28 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



nikufellow said:


> can somebody enlighten me on exactly how much of a difference on gaming will 2313ax will have over 2010ax ?also is there any possibility of a budget a10 laptop without dgpu coming anytime soon ?
> thanks


 
No i don't think laptop with A10 without dedicated GPU will come soon, atleast will take 2 months to come in market, and between those two laptops, go for the processor with A10, but if your budget is 38K, you can get 3rd gen I5 with AMD 7670M also.


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

dude lag while driving is a bug search in google

dude lag while driving is a bug search in google

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=pb2oPKYAy2w 

How mcuh fps in g6 2005ax with the settings and resolution used in this video using high performance mode???


----------



## rish1 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

guys tell me cooling pad for this lappy , how is this 

Zebronics NC3500 Cooling Pad - Zebronics: Flipkart.com

i was using a book under it on bed till now but it is getting hotter now than earlier most of the time vent gets blocked with a book .also i was playing nfs undercover and it has switched off due to overheating now 3 - 4 times.  its 60 now normally while surfing , watching movie .. 

anyone got a cooling pad that is effective ?


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I've shortlisted this cooler: Cooler Master NotePal L1 Cooling Pad - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com

After using this lappy for over 5months on bed and unable to play games for over 30mins nowadays, I desperately need a cooler. Even though this isnt best for the ones with side vents, still i found it best for this price range. btw, how many vents does 2005ax has?

btw, are there any coolers for laptops with side vents? all i can find are for the ones with vents in center.

and how does the cooling system work? by supplying air to the vents? if so then we can simply place an external small fan facing the vents, supplying cool air into it.. how about it?


----------



## 123hero (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

please include my name as well...i bought a 2301ax


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Is it recommended to download the new amd catalyst 13.1 generic driver or stay with latest hp driver which is of catalyst 12.8 for switchable graphics with intel proc ?


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

One question, all the cheaper models are out of stock in FK, as I am buying next week, what would be the best option for me now?

PS: There was a cheap model with 1TB hdd and linux, damn fk removed it and increased prices, f'n thieves.

Also any input on this model?
Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com


----------



## theserpent (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> ask this to your non-techie friends and you'll get the perfect answer.



:Lol: True story bro


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Sandeep Roy said:


> I've shortlisted this cooler: Cooler Master NotePal L1 Cooling Pad - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
> 
> After using this lappy for over 5months on bed and unable to play games for over 30mins nowadays, I desperately need a cooler. Even though this isnt best for the ones with side vents, still i found it best for this price range. btw, how many vents does 2005ax has?
> 
> ...



AFAIK the intake vent is at the bottom left side and exhaust on the side.



shadow said:


> Is it recommended to download the new amd catalyst 13.1 generic driver or stay with latest hp driver which is of catalyst 12.8 for switchable graphics with intel proc ?



always recommended to use latest drivers. And installing driver always creates a restore point so in case the new driver causes instability, roll back to last restore point.

I once messed up my friend's 2005AX installing the desktop catalyst package. restore point saved the day.



tkin said:


> One question, all the cheaper models are out of stock in FK, as I am buying next week, what would be the best option for me now?
> 
> PS: There was a cheap model with 1TB hdd and linux, damn fk removed it and increased prices, f'n thieves.
> 
> ...



you sure flipkart will deliver the laptop to your place? AFAIK, fk won't ship costly items like laptops to north east as well as WB.


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> AFAIK the intake vent is at the bottom left side and exhaust on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll ask them, if they do, what are my options?

Is the Samsung model worth it? It's cheaper than HP and has better specs at that.

*Forget it, they will, I put the pincode and they have COD at my location, now tell me, what do you think of the samsung model I pointed above? Is it good? The nearest HP model will cost me a lot more.*


----------



## 123hero (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

brought the 2301 ax................awesome lappie and everything runs smooth as butter on it...............what all drivers do i need to upgrade/install ..........
thanks to everybody on thinkdigit forum......


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I'll say this again, how does this fair compare to HP G6?
Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

How is samsung build quality in general, heard a rumor that their laptops tend to overheat, is this true?


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



123hero said:


> brought the 2301 ax................awesome lappie and everything runs smooth as butter on it...............what all drivers do i need to upgrade/install ..........
> thanks to everybody on thinkdigit forum......



download the audio, video,wlan,ethernet,wireless button,card reader,cool sense,chipset, trackpad drivers. I installed only these


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I havent heard good things about the built quality of samsung laptops and also the hp service is quite good.


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

how much fps in crysis 2 hardcore settings with 800x600 rrsolution using g6 2005ax .!!!!!


----------



## duke123 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rockz3r said:


> how much fps in crysis 2 hardcore settings with 800x600 rrsolution using g6 2005ax .!!!!!



crysis 2 runs pretty okay in hardcore with 1366*768 ..Not sure about fps but its pretty decent...


----------



## hellscream666 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Well I am using 2005ax for a few months now but even planetside 2 on low settings lags like crazy 
am I missing something here ?

edit : 
Running with dual graphics disabled, high performance mode on but still games like even Team Fortress 2 is giving 10-12 fps only
The side vents blowing out hot air like crazy, using the zebronics nc4000 cooling pad , seems to have helped a bit with the temperatures but performance is still bad


----------



## bhupati (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I picked up my old copy of mass effect 1 (big ME fan  ) and was looking for a maxed out graphics gameplay. I updated the game to the latest patch, catalyst to 13.1 but was disappointed to see that the laptop was barely able to run it for 10 mins before hibernating due to overheating. I tried lowering the settings but still not able to push it to more than 30 mins of continuous gameplay. Anyone else getting this?
I'd last played it on a Dell with GeForce 8600M and it never used to overheat. I'm guessing AMD's dismal compatibility issues are to blame here.


----------



## hiteshlastm (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



RON28 said:


> , but if your budget is 38K, you can get 3rd gen I5 with AMD 7670M also.



Can you tell me some models????? around 38 K with i5 and 7670m......
My friend is confused between A10 and i5.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> Can you tell me some models????? around 38 K with i5 and 7670m......
> My friend is confused between A10 and i5.



I don't think you can get the combo under 38k, or I don't know any of it yet.

I'd say i5.


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Friends going to buy g6 2005ax from lalani infotech ,.kolkata tomorrow because now they are guving discounts upto 30% in laptops!!! But also hearing many problems about gaming with this 2005ax so any solutions for them????


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rockz3r said:


> Friends going to buy g6 2005ax from lalani infotech ,.kolkata tomorrow because now they are guving discounts upto 30% in laptops!!! But also hearing many problems about gaming with this 2005ax so any solutions for them????


Nope, just disable the dual graphics when the game stutters, 7670M will run fine, and do let me know the price, as I am about to buy the same thing in kolkata.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

can anyone provide me a review about HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com ??? 

wanted to get it as a gaming laptop..
can i get it cheaper locally ??


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

yeah it's a good choice for low budget gaming and surely u can get it cheaper for around 37k if it's not fk xclusive

actually i wud say it's better than i5 + radeon in terms of gaming


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hey, these are the laptops that satisfy my criteria, which will be the best one, and input on samsung and asus as well:
*i.imgur.com/YrYhx7w.png
Laptops - Buy Laptops Online at Best Prices in India - Computers | Flipkart.com


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^^ asus doesn't have discrete GPU. and better to check the build quality of samsung laptop at a showroom then decide.

HP G6 is 100% plastic but feels really durable. The build is fine unless you compare it with probook/thinkpad or maybe the DV series.


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> ^^ asus doesn't have discrete GPU. and better to check the build quality of samsung laptop at a showroom then decide.
> 
> HP G6 is 100% plastic but feels really durable. The build is fine unless you compare it with probook/thinkpad or maybe the DV series.


Hmm, I was already gunning for HP then greedy flipkart increased prices and removed the cheaper models.

Fk does this all the time, a product sells good, they immediately increase the prices.


I'd look for HP locally, maybe I can get better rates here.


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

2005ax: 405ratings 
a revelation for amd


----------



## diagus (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

how is performance of AMD A6 quad core  3420M  compared to AMD A8 quad core
considering both running AMD HD 7670M graphics


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Hey, these are the laptops that satisfy my criteria, which will be the best one, and input on samsung and asus as well:
> *i.imgur.com/YrYhx7w.png
> Laptops - Buy Laptops Online at Best Prices in India - Computers | Flipkart.com




Remove asus and acer laptops as they don't have discrete gpu. lenovo is more of an ultra portable than a mainstream laptop, so its least powerful overall.
Go for samsung s05in that comes with cooler. cheap for its price also has matte screen. Or else 2313ax would do better processor but 4500/- more which is quite expensive when compared.



diagus said:


> how is performance of AMD A6 quad core  3420M  compared to AMD A8 quad core
> considering both running AMD HD 7670M graphics



the a6 3420m is faster than 2nd gen i3 and close to i5 with its integrated gpu. Benchmarks show that the a8 4500m is nearly twice as fast as a6. however i don't think there's any laptop with 7670m on a6 quad core.


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> Remove asus and acer laptops as they don't have discrete gpu. lenovo is more of an ultra portable than a mainstream laptop, so its least powerful overall.
> Go for samsung s05in that comes with cooler. cheap for its price also has matte screen. Or else 2313ax would do better processor but 4500/- more which is quite expensive when compared.


Thanks for the reply, I am thinking about hunting local shops to see if they give a better deal than fk, my budget is 35k max.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

The sad part is i've searched many local stores here in south and they don't even know about a model named 2313ax - they are saying that no  a10 model have officially been launched in india . Moreover i can't seem to find a 3rd gen i5 + 7670m under 40k in local stores (there is one in fk though - g4 2049tx)


----------



## hiteshlastm (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



nikufellow said:


> The sad part is i've searched many local stores here in south and they don't even know about a model named 2313ax - they are saying that no  a10 model have officially been launched in india . Moreover i can't seem to find a 3rd gen i5 + 7670m under 40k in local stores (there is one in fk though - g4 2049tx)




2049tx has 14 inches screen


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> 2049tx has 14 inches screen



Yeah but since screen is of low res screen density will be better but for gaming and reading/browsing - larger screen is preferable


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



nikufellow said:


> The sad part is i've searched many local stores here in south and they don't even know about a model named 2313ax - they are saying that no  a10 model have officially been launched in india . Moreover i can't seem to find a 3rd gen i5 + 7670m under 40k in local stores (there is one in fk though - g4 2049tx)



Local dealers have quoted g4 2049tx for 39k in bangalore. It can't be bought for less than 38k may be a little more bargaining would do


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

dude if i install applications and gamrs in the partition with 445 gb space . will my computer become slow if yes then any solution as i am going to buy it tomorrow...


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rockz3r said:


> dude if i install applications and gamrs in the partition with 445 gb space . will my computer become slow if yes then any solution as i am going to buy it tomorrow...


No, this isn't a phone, unless you fill up the entire 445GB, it won't slow down.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> Local dealers have quoted g4 2049tx for 39k in bangalore. It can't be bought for less than 38k may be a little more bargaining would do



Here asking price for g4 2049tx is around 41k  too high !


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



nikufellow said:


> Here asking price for g4 2049tx is around 41k  too high !



Dude in hp authorised showroom its 39990/- and get a free hp backpack i guess. on the website also it shows the same price. Its better to buy from local dealers as they will give for 1 or 2k less. Not sure why they quote 41k at ur place, u can get one from fk.


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

best tweaks for inproving gaming performance ?????


----------



## jamy862004 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 2005/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

2049 is 14 inch and 2313 is 15.6. just if u missed!

another good option
Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com



shadow said:


> Dude in hp authorised showroom its 39990/- and get a free hp backpack i guess. on the website also it shows the same price. Its better to buy from local dealers as they will give for 1 or 2k less. Not sure why they quote 41k at ur place, u can get one from fk.


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

is there any DVD drive problem with the g6-2005ax as I am going to buy some games (original) from a store .. my sister's. dell studio had a DVD drive problem - it could not read all DVDs or CDs which I inserted. so is there a same Leiden with g6-2005ax???


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Not at all.I've bought around 6-7 original game dvds and they all worked very well.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> Dude in hp authorised showroom its 39990/- and get a free hp backpack i guess. on the website also it shows the same price. Its better to buy from local dealers as they will give for 1 or 2k less. Not sure why they quote 41k at ur place, u can get one from fk.



Neither do i know why local stores are claiming such high prices with respect to fk . I am from kerala and this is my first time experience buying laptops . Neither we have an authorized hp showroom nearby .
It would have been awesome if i could find 2313ax or g4 2049tx at around 38k in local stores (can't buy from fk) but the former is not available (they say not yet launched) and latter priced too steep (41k)


----------



## geekeek (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Got 2201AX a couple of days back and NFSMW is the first game I've run on this. Dual graphics were enabled and the game lagged like hell and was unplayable. Disabled dual graphics and voila, smooth as butter even in high settings.

Now, isn't APU + GPU supposed to increase performance than just APU? Either I've read feck all these past days or I am missing something here 

Can someone clear this up? Thanks!


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



geekeek said:


> Got 2201AX a couple of days back and NFSMW is the first game I've run on this. Dual graphics were enabled and the game lagged like hell and was unplayable. Disabled dual graphics and voila, smooth as butter even in high settings.
> 
> Now, isn't APU + GPU supposed to increase performance than just APU? Either I've read feck all these past days or I am missing something here
> 
> Can someone clear this up? Thanks!


Its a driver issue, dual graphics only works in DX11, since MW is not a DX11 title, when you play it with that it actually runs of the internal card, sad but true.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I think nfsmw IS a dx11 title. AMD has kinda ruined this dual graphic concept on this. I hope they update the drivers to fix this problem.


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> I think nfsmw IS a dx11 title. AMD has kinda ruined this dual graphic concept on this. I hope they update the drivers to fix this problem.


That they did, but compared to a ci3 its better, as dual graphics work in a lot of games(does not work in a lot as well), only one or two games, 99% won't, so for those that work you'll get a boost, for others it will not.

Its a big issue, anyway as I heard richland will have GCN cores on die, that will allow true dual graphics(true asymmetric cf).


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

So which games would boost my gameplay fps with dual graphics in dx11?


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> So which games would boost my gameplay fps with dual graphics in dx11?


Well, I was doing some research, cancel my last statement, most games lose performance in dual graphics mode: AMD A8-3850 Llano Desktop Processor Review - Can AMD compete with Sandy Bridge? | AMD Dual Graphics Performance and Scaling

Oh hell, and just as I was about to buy one of these


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Friends going to Kolkata after a few hours from there i am gonna buy!!!"! I am so xcited . After i get some games I am gonna make a gaming review!!!!


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

After much experience with my laptop(2005ax) I must say, it has performed better than I thought. Even though it lacks performance in day-to-day tasks, it performs amazingly while gaming. My boot up time and app launch time is more than my friends laptop (hp i5 3rd gen+7670m) but it surprisingly performs much better while gaming. If you want to buy a mid range gaming laptop, this one is just amazing in its price range. There is no such over heating issue for me yet (every laptop heats up during gaming, even this one). The only part where it lacls IMO is while performing simple non-gaming tasks and especially boot up. It's a little slow there when compared to intel laptops. Also, hp service is quite good and this laptop will give you a dust+finger magnet but a premium finish. So, for 33k, this one is a steal.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> So which games would boost my gameplay fps with dual graphics in dx11?



check first and second post of this thdead. at least 5-6 games get good 20-25% FPS increase. sadly most don't.


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Friends if i download a torrent for constant 8 hours in power saving mode will g6 2005ax overheat???


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Nope. Not really.
 But make sure you do not block the side vents.


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Friends on my way to to kolkata to buy the laptop . I am gonna buy it either from ezone or lalani e tech city both are giving discounts!!!!


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> So which games would boost my gameplay fps with dual graphics in dx11?


My roommate has this laptop. I had tried DiRT 3.

If playing on low 1366x768 and using Dual Graphics, you won't notice any boost over only Discrete GPU. But if you are running DiRT 3 on *medium/high* then you feel Dual Graphics kicking in.

It won't work for any DirectX 9 game however but will work on AMD sponsored DirectX 11 games. Enabling Dual Graphics for DirectX 9 game = choppy.

Also make sure that you have the latest AMD CAP installed. AMD Catalyst Application Profile


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rockz3r said:


> Friends on my way to to kolkata to buy the laptop . I am gonna buy it either from ezone or lalani e tech city both are giving discounts!!!!


Let me know, I am getting the same in a week.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



geekeek said:


> Got 2201AX a couple of days back and NFSMW is the first game I've run on this. Dual graphics were enabled and the game lagged like hell and was unplayable. Disabled dual graphics and voila, smooth as butter even in high settings.
> 
> Now, isn't APU + GPU supposed to increase performance than just APU? Either I've read feck all these past days or I am missing something here
> 
> Can someone clear this up? Thanks!


anyone found a solution for ac3??

I played just cause 2 continuously for 12 hrs. Didn't overheat. 



ico said:


> My roommate has this laptop. I had tried DiRT 3.
> 
> If playing on low 1366x768 and using Dual Graphics, you won't notice any boost over only Discrete GPU. But if you are running DiRT 3 on *medium/high* then you feel Dual Graphics kicking in.
> 
> ...



Can u please help me with amd catalyst app profile? what to do after installing it??


----------



## cosmox (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Can anyone help me with the link for drivers for g6-2313ax....


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



cosmox said:


> Can anyone help me with the link for drivers for g6-2313ax....



Wow!! hp lists g6-2313ax as not found.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



cosmox said:


> Can anyone help me with the link for drivers for g6-2313ax....



I think this will help you Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion g6-2312ax Notebook PC | HP® Support


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> I think this will help you Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion g6-2312ax Notebook PC | HP® Support



 though he asked for g6-2313ax.The only difference is RAM.


----------



## cosmox (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> I think this will help you Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion g6-2312ax Notebook PC | HP® Support



Thanks..


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Can u please help me with amd catalyst app profile? what to do after installing it??


Play the game.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> Play the game.



 And I thought I had to do some tinkering in the settings


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> And I thought I had to do some tinkering in the settings



Nah!..
In the application profiles select AMD optimized & select the particular profile apply & then launch the game


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> anyone found a solution for ac3??
> 
> I played just cause 2 continuously for 12 hrs. Didn't overheat.
> 
> ...



Ac3 needs some editing in the settings file i.e. Assassin.ini file.
Google it or search on youtube. My fps increased from 12-15 to 19+ in boston. Quite playable.


----------



## anky (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

disabling 'dual graphics' helps in getting smoother fps in boston..!..(in ac3)
and can anyone tell me if i install windows 8(64bit) in my laptop(g6-2005ax)..then do i have to download all the drivers which are provided on HP website or all the previous one will work..?


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^ dude almost everyone said that and it doesnt make much difference. The problem occured in many high end computers aswell and it was due to that .ini file.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Chaitanya said:


> Nah!..
> In the application profiles select AMD optimized & select the particular profile apply & then launch the game


I went to graphic properties<gaming<application profiles and there it says like this "No application profiles have been created yet.To create a profile go to 3d settings page" :shocked:



anky said:


> disabling 'dual graphics' helps in getting smoother fps in boston..!..(in ac3)
> and can anyone tell me if i install windows 8(64bit) in my laptop(g6-2005ax)..then do i have to download all the drivers which are provided on HP website or all the previous one will work..?


You need to download all the drivers from hp. But better download the latest display driver from amd site.


----------



## rockz3r (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

friends at last bought lenovo z580 with i5 3210m and gt 630m.1 gb ddr3 with 4gb ddr3 ram and 500gb hard disk !!! does anyone know any tricks in nvidia control panel for improving gaming performance!!

 I played Assasin's Creed Brotherhood at ultra settings with 1366x768 with no multisample (anti analising) and vsync was on got around 45 fps .and lowest was 25 . is it ok???


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rockz3r said:


> friends at last bought lenovo z580 with i5 3210m and gt 630m.1 gb ddr3 with 4gb ddr3 ram and 500gb hard disk !!! does anyone know any tricks in nvidia control panel for improving gaming performance!!
> 
> I played Assasin's Creed Brotherhood at ultra settings with 1366x768 with no multisample (anti analising) and vsync was on got around 45 fps .and lowest was 25 . is it ok???


 considering 630m is a bit low than 7670m.


----------



## tkin (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> considering 630m is a bit low than 7670m.


About 5% difference across the range.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Can anyone tell me how to make catalyst application profiles work? After successfull installation, when i go to graphic properties<application profiles it shows no application profiles have been created yet . Check the image for details.

Did a small test on how games benefit from asymmetrical crossfire and got amazing result . My model is hp pavilion g6-2005ax and game is just cause 2. Left side is widout crossfire and upper left portion shows the fps.


----------



## sam9953 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Guys Guys, urgent and very serious problem. I made my relatives buy the same laptop as mine which is HP G6 2005ax, now they told me about some battery issues, I have replaced my laptop battery with theirs, after doing the battery check the test says that it is "very weak" and it reads that due to normal aging the battery may be no longer useful and HP MIGHT cover my battery in warranty. Guys the battery is not even 3 months old and it is giving me this trouble, please tell me what to do? Can I get it replaced under warranty? Should I caliberate it ? How? What to do? I need help.


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> Guys Guys, urgent and very serious problem. I made my relatives buy the same laptop as mine which is HP G6 2005ax, now they told me about some battery issues, I have replaced my laptop battery with theirs, after doing the battery check the test says that it is "very weak" and it reads that due to normal aging the battery may be no longer useful and HP MIGHT cover my battery in warranty. Guys the battery is not even 3 months old and it is giving me this trouble, please tell me what to do? Can I get it replaced under warranty? Should I caliberate it ? How? What to do? I need help.


Get it replaced. HP will replace it.


----------



## sam9953 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> Get it replaced. HP will replace it.



Yeah, i have asked CC  to do that, lets see how they respond.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Help needed... I want to buy 4 gb of ram for my  hp pavilion g6-2005ax laptop. Can you please post links from flipkart or any other equivalent sites? Please


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Help needed... I want to buy 4 gb of ram for my  hp pavilion g6-2005ax laptop. Can you please post links from flipkart or any other equivalent sites? Please


Run this tool: CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
Post the ram specs(like, speed and timings).


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Help needed... I want to buy 4 gb of ram for my  hp pavilion g6-2005ax laptop. Can you please post links from flipkart or any other equivalent sites? Please



I have the same laptop and i bought the corsair vengeance ram. Either go for that or gskill but make sure you go for a 1600mhz ram ad not the 1333mhz.
IMO corsair vengeance is really good.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Run this tool: CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
> Post the ram specs(like, speed and timings).


Here it is 


*img545.imageshack.us/img545/4604/ramspecs2.jpg



rohanseth8 said:


> I have the same laptop and i bought the corsair vengeance ram. Either go for that or gskill but make sure you go for a 1600mhz ram ad not the 1333mhz.
> IMO corsair vengeance is really good.



Thanks bro. But can you give me the links? Please


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> *img545.imageshack.us/img545/4604/ramspecs2.jpg
> ...


Get this: G.Skill SQ DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (F3-10666CL9S-4GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com

1600MHz won't work, in dual mode both rams run at lowest settings, and afaik HP Bios won't allow you to OC the rams, someone shed some light on this.



rohanseth8 said:


> I have the same laptop and i bought the corsair vengeance ram. Either go for that or gskill but make sure you go for a 1600mhz ram ad not the 1333mhz.
> IMO corsair vengeance is really good.


Check CPU Z, what speed are those rams running at?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Get this: G.Skill SQ DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (F3-10666CL9S-4GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com
> 
> 1600MHz won't work, in dual mode both rams run at lowest settings, and afaik HP Bios won't allow you to OC the rams, someone shed some light on this.
> 
> ...



Friend I used this utility Rammon

It showed my currently installed Ram as 1600mhz one.

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/8740/rammon2.jpg

Sorry but my knowledge is very minimal in terms of hardware specs. Please help me.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Someone on the forums told me to get 1600mhz ram because if i get a 1333mhz ram my current 1600mhz ram will downclock to 1333mhz which is not good.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Friend I used this utility Rammon
> 
> It showed my currently installed Ram as 1600mhz one.
> 
> ...


Download and run this tool: CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
If its running at 1600Mhz it will show this: 
*i.imgur.com/flTlHLl.jpg
Else it will show 665Mhz on the DRAM freq.



rohanseth8 said:


> Someone on the forums told me to get 1600mhz ram because if i get a 1333mhz ram my current 1600mhz ram will downclock to 1333mhz which is not good.


Well, Harsh Pranami's CPU Z link shows otherwise, his rams are running at 1333MHz, check yours, and do check Bios, if there is a way to change the freq of those rams from there.

If one of your modules run @ 1333, both will run at 1333, as in dual channel both rams run at lowest speed.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Download and run this tool: CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
> If its running at 1600Mhz it will show this:
> *i.imgur.com/flTlHLl.jpg
> Else it will show 665Mhz on the DRAM freq.
> ...


Rammon shows the installed RAM is of 1600mhz. But CPU Z shows they are running at 1333mhz. I wonder if it requires some tweaking in BIOS.



rohanseth8 said:


> Someone on the forums told me to get 1600mhz ram because if i get a 1333mhz ram my current 1600mhz ram will downclock to 1333mhz which is not good.


Bro, can you please post the screenshot of CPU Z memory tab from your lappy? I want to make sure if this problem is only in my laptop or others also. Please


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Rammon shows the installed RAM is of 1600mhz. But CPU Z shows they are running at 1333mhz. I wonder if it requires some tweaking in BIOS.


What I think is that the RAMs are capable of running at 1600MHz, its just that they are running at 1333Mhz, anyway with CPU Z, check this tab, check the slots, ram could be in any slot, post the details of the default ram here:
*i.imgur.com/TdluUvB.jpg

See here, if I run Jedec#4 I get 1333Mhz, which is the default speed of the RAM, but I use XMP profile(its a oc'ed setting) and get 1600MHz, I can OC more(1800MHz), but 1600MHz is a guaranteed OC.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> What I think is that the RAMs are capable of running at 1600MHz, its just that they are running at 1333Mhz, anyway with CPU Z, check this tab, check the slots, ram could be in any slot, post the details of the default ram here:
> *i.imgur.com/TdluUvB.jpg
> 
> See here, if I run Jedec#4 I get 1333Mhz, which is the default speed of the RAM, but I use XMP profile(its a oc'ed setting) and get 1600MHz, I can OC more(1800MHz), but 1600MHz is a guaranteed OC.



Sorry bro. Which tab of cpu z? The image is not being displayed in my browser.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Sorry bro. Which tab of cpu z? The image is not being displayed in my browser.


SPD tab, check the slots, one slot should show the ram.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> SPD tab, check the slots, one slot should show the ram.



Ok here it is

*img267.imageshack.us/img267/6154/spdcpuz2.jpg


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Ok here it is
> 
> *img267.imageshack.us/img267/6154/spdcpuz2.jpg


So your rams can run at 1600Mhz, ok open BIOS and check if RAM timings can be changed. And then if its allowed, use timings 800Mhz(i.e 1600MHz), and the 4 latencies in order 11-11-11-30, and try to boot.


PS: This is risky, in pc if something happens you just have to reset the mobo, but that option is not available in laptops, you have to open laptop to reset the CMOS clock, recommended that you don't do this, just get the GSkill RAM I suggested and install it in your laptop and call it a day, for laptops 1333 and 1600 won't make heaven and earth difference.

*Disclaimer: I will no way be responsible if you brick your laptop doing this, if any other users have tried this, he can comment here.*


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> So your rams can run at 1600Mhz, ok open BIOS and check if RAM timings can be changed. And then if its allowed, use timings 800Mhz(i.e 1600MHz), and the 4 latencies in order 11-11-11-30, and try to boot.
> 
> 
> PS: This is risky, in pc if something happens you just have to reset the mobo, but that option is not available in laptops, you have to open laptop to reset the CMOS clock, recommended that you don't do this, just get the GSkill RAM I suggested and install it in your laptop and call it a day, for laptops 1333 and 1600 won't make heaven and earth difference.
> ...


I'll go forward with the Gskill ram. But still wouldn't it be better if I buy a 1600mhz.Just in case I need to tweak that setting in BIOS in future.I won't do it now though since my lappy is only 2 months old.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> I'll go forward with the Gskill ram. But still wouldn't it be better if I buy a 1600mhz.Just in case I need to tweak that setting in BIOS in future.I won't do it now though since my lappy is only 2 months old.


Of course, G.Skill DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL11S-4GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com

I just wanted to save you 400/-, cause no matter how old I wouldn't tweak with my lappy, a wrong ram timing can literally brick it for good.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Thanks bro


----------



## hellscream666 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

been trying to boost the performance of my G6-2005AX for months now but still no use.
Disabling dual graphics... enabling them... putting in high performance mode .. all done but still old games like tf2 gives me 10 fps .. 

would really appreciate it if someone actually knows any more methods ? 
cheers


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hellscream666 said:


> been trying to boost the performance of my G6-2005AX for months now but still no use.
> Disabling dual graphics... enabling them... putting in high performance mode .. all done but still old games like tf2 gives me 10 fps ..
> 
> would really appreciate it if someone actually knows any more methods ?
> cheers


The problem should be with the game not with lappy. I get about 30fps while playing battlefield 3(dx11 mode) in auto settings in which most options  are set at ultra or high. But when I play some other game like amazing spider man (dx9) I get only 15fps. And the same amazing spider man runs like butter on nvidia's 410m which is equivalent to intel hd 3000.


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> The problem should be with the game not with lappy. I get about 30fps while playing battlefield 3(dx11 mode) in auto settings in which most options  are set at ultra or high. But when I play some other game like amazing spider man (dx9) I get only 15fps. And the same amazing spider man runs like butter on nvidia's 410m which is equivalent to intel hd 3000.


Disable onboard GPU.


----------



## hellscream666 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Disable onboard GPU.



Tried that already without any difference


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hellscream666 said:


> Tried that already without any difference


Which games are causing the issues, damn, may have to buy a i3 laptop now


----------



## hellscream666 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Which games are causing the issues, damn, may have to buy a i3 laptop now



I don't play much but so far these many games have issues 
1. tf2 : 10-12 fps most of the time, have to start in software mode dx 8 to get like 20 fps
2. witcher 2 : it's like watching an old slow motion movie, move and then wait for a few seconds ... move again ... too choppy
3. Planetside 2 : game loads, you enter the map and poof .. thats it .. cant move or shoot or even run around 
4. Magicka : runs smooth most of the time but then when there are multiple enemies casting multiple spells.. it hangs for like a few seconds .. happens all too frequently now


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hellscream666 said:


> I don't play much but so far these many games have issues
> 1. tf2 : 10-12 fps most of the time, have to start in software mode dx 8 to get like 20 fps
> 2. witcher 2 : it's like watching an old slow motion movie, move and then wait for a few seconds ... move again ... too choppy
> 3. Planetside 2 : game loads, you enter the map and poof .. thats it .. cant move or shoot or even run around
> 4. Magicka : runs smooth most of the time but then when there are multiple enemies casting multiple spells.. it hangs for like a few seconds .. happens all too frequently now




$hit, here goes my plan to get 2313AX, hello i3 laptops...


----------



## hellscream666 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> $hit, here goes my plan to get 2313AX, hello i3 laptops...



lol don't give up on them yet .. someone might have found a solution to this I hope .. 
Plus am using 2005ax so 2313ax might possibly be giving better performance ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hellscream666 said:


> lol don't give up on them yet .. someone might have found a solution to this I hope ..
> Plus am using 2005ax so 2313ax might possibly be giving better performance ?


Hmm, I was gonna order today, more research to do.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2013)

erm erm, no problems like hellscream666.

Team Fortress 2 is 100+ FPS easily @ the laptop's resolution.
The Witcher 2 works fine with medium-low settings. Smooth. Dual Graphics should be off.

Catalyst 12.10 from AMD.



hellscream666 said:


> been trying to boost the performance of my G6-2005AX for months now but still no use.
> Disabling dual graphics... enabling them... putting in high performance mode .. all done but still old games like tf2 gives me 10 fps ..
> 
> would really appreciate it if someone actually knows any more methods ?
> cheers


Download this - AMD Catalyst

Click next. It will download and install Catalyst 13.1.

The problems you're mentioned aren't there in the first place. 7 people in my hostel have this laptop. One is my room mate.

anyway, first thing which I do on these laptops is install "non-touched" Windows and activate it with the serial number written below. Getting rid of HP crapware is important.

Your post 6 months back. I guess, it's something which you have done.


hellscream666 said:


> and I got my own little mean machine G6 2005ax 2 days back
> so far quite happy with the performance ....currently playing not so intensive games due to time constraints, but *team fortress 2 is running fine .... so does the witcher 2 and dragon age : origins *


----------



## hellscream666 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> erm erm, no problems like hellscream666.
> 
> Team Fortress 2 is 100+ FPS easily @ the laptop's resolution.
> The Witcher 2 works fine with medium-low settings. Smooth. Dual Graphics should be off.
> ...



Well I could provide a screenshot with my fps when I get back home from work if that would suffice 

On the other hand , will try out 13.1 and see if the issues are solved. 
Could the low performance be somehow related to the heating issues? I am using a cooling pad n all as I was hoping to avoid the overheating usually seen in hp laptops


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hellscream666 said:


> Well I could provide a screenshot with my fps when I get back home from work if that would suffice
> 
> On the other hand , will try out 13.1 and see if the issues are solved.
> Could the low performance be somehow related to the heating issues? I am using a cooling pad n all as I was hoping to avoid the overheating usually seen in hp laptops


Firstly, there is no heating issue and overheating.

Since this laptop was working fine for you earlier, I've quoted your old post.. low performance is probably because of something which you have done. Problem at your end.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Im not facing any such problems like hellscream is. I own a 2005ax and tf2 is butter smooth. Havent tried other games so I wont comment on them. But I can run many open world games easily except saints row 3 and assassins creed 3. If you are into gaming, I'd suggest this laptop over i3 anyday.


----------



## hellscream666 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> Firstly, there is no heating issue and overheating.
> 
> Since this laptop was working fine for you earlier, I've quoted your old post.. low performance is probably because of something which you have done. Problem at your end.



Yes It was working fine initially and now it is not and I have not done any tinkering around other than install the drivers. That is the reason why I am in a fix and trying to sort out what is the issue.
and I am NOT dissuading anyone from buying the machine, just that looking for a solution to my issues.

Edit 1: Yes there were heating issues and the laptop used to shut down with a message that the temperature has reached the safety limit.

Edit 2: So installed 13.1 and the profile, disabled dual graphics ... tf2 runs at 30 fps now that is a decent improvement but nowhere near the 100 fps that others have posted though. Will test on others and update


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> erm erm, no problems like hellscream666.
> 
> Team Fortress 2 is 100+ FPS easily @ the laptop's resolution.
> The Witcher 2 works fine with medium-low settings. Smooth. Dual Graphics should be off.
> ...


So what say, should  just go ahead and order it now?

The hell is this? No Win 7 drivers? And they ship with DOS? The $hit is this HP? Are the drivers backward compatible?

*i.imgur.com/hnCSRu8.png


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^^ Pretty much everyone now packages Windows 7 drivers alongside Windows 8 drivers. If you are downloading a driver for Windows 8, the same would also contain files for Windows 7 and will work smoothly.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> ^^ Pretty much everyone now packages Windows 7 drivers alongside Windows 8 drivers. If you are downloading a driver for Windows 8, the same would also contain files for Windows 7 and will work smoothly.


Ok, I'll download one and check, btw doesn't list 32bit as well, lets see if its there as well, I always use 64bit, but for uninformed users, not good HP, not good at all.

BTW: Can I install catalyst drivers with this? Or will it require some special driver due to the hybrid graphics?

Oh hell no, FU HP, this is ridiculous, that's it, no more 2313AX for me:
*i.imgur.com/bLJiR9Y.png

So sad, I liked that lappy 

*And the final nail to the coffin:*

*i.imgur.com/ThW0lj1.jpg

*Everyone, immediately stop suggesting 2313AX unless the user also plans to purchase windows 8 for $199(that's the new price right?). OR the one FK used to sell for 3k.*

*Drivers from other models will work, but no more BIOS updates and drivers may not be updated, so be careful.*


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> BTW: Can I install catalyst drivers with this? Or will it require some special driver due to the hybrid graphics?
> 
> Oh hell no, FU HP, this is ridiculous, that's it, no more 2313AX for me:
> 
> So sad, I liked that lappy


heh.

Catalyst drivers from AMD's site will work. If you've read my post above, that's what I told someone to do.

anyway, my laptop has zero HP non-sense running. I don't install such crapware.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> heh.
> 
> Catalyst drivers from AMD's site will work. If you've read my post above, that's what I told someone to do.


Yeah, but the other drivers won't, and getting drivers from other model is not a solution, I suffered the same issue with their printers, my model was never listed, hell.


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Still i did not get proper answer for my questions :/

1. my lap get heats up within 10 mins even in normal usage i reduced proc speed into 1400mhz and disabled dual gpu. currently i am using hp recommended mode...

2. i fully charged my lap and whenever i turn off it and again turn on it the battery level goes down 84%. . .

what to do?? Anyone pls temme possible solutions


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Vinoth Billa said:


> Still i did not get proper answer for my questions :/
> 
> 1. my lap get heats up within 10 mins even in normal usage i reduced proc speed into 1400mhz and disabled dual gpu. currently i am using hp recommended mode...
> 
> ...


Its defective, contact HP RMA, I just visited their fb page, seems a lot of people are having issues with temperature and battery


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Its defective, contact HP RMA, I just visited their fb page, seems a lot of people are having issues with temperature and battery



RMA means what?? :/ U mean Service center??


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Vinoth Billa said:


> RMA means what?? :/ U mean Service center??


Yes, call service, if they don't register it take it to your nearest HP service center.


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Yes, call service, if they don't register it take it to your nearest HP service center.



k bro thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hellscream666 said:


> Edit 2: So installed 13.1 and the profile, disabled dual graphics ... tf2 runs at 30 fps now that is a decent improvement but nowhere near the 100 fps that others have posted though. Will test on others and update



time you switch to linux  AMD Claims Up to 300% Improvement in Team Fortress 2 with New Driver.



Vinoth Billa said:


> Still i did not get proper answer for my questions :/
> 
> 1. my lap get heats up within 10 mins even in normal usage i reduced proc speed into 1400mhz and disabled dual gpu. currently i am using hp recommended mode...
> 
> ...



call HP and ask them to send some technician to check the laptop. No need to carry it all the way to their service center. You laptop is having multiple issues.



hellscream666 said:


> Edit 2: So installed 13.1 and the profile, disabled dual graphics ... tf2 runs at 30 fps now that is a decent improvement but nowhere near the 100 fps that others have posted though. Will test on others and update



time you switch to linux  AMD Claims Up to 300% Improvement in Team Fortress 2 with New Driver.



Vinoth Billa said:


> Still i did not get proper answer for my questions :/
> 
> 1. my lap get heats up within 10 mins even in normal usage i reduced proc speed into 1400mhz and disabled dual gpu. currently i am using hp recommended mode...
> 
> ...



call HP and ask them to send some technician to check the laptop. No need to carry it all the way to their service center. You laptop is having multiple issues.


----------



## cookieberry (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

hello,
       this is my first post in this forum ,
       i need some advice choosing between these two laptop
       im a BE first year student need one decent budget laptop for gaming and regular use

       1)Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN

Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

       2)HP Pavilion G6-2313AX

HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


      The games i would like to play:
1)Battlefield 3
2)Hitman absolution
3)diablo 3
5)Dirt 3
and new 2012 games

please help me suggest the laptop

thank you.


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hellscream666 said:


> I don't play much but so far these many games have issues
> 1. tf2 : 10-12 fps most of the time, have to start in software mode dx 8 to get like 20 fps
> 2. witcher 2 : it's like watching an old slow motion movie, move and then wait for a few seconds ... move again ... too choppy
> 3. Planetside 2 : game loads, you enter the map and poof .. thats it .. cant move or shoot or even run around
> 4. Magicka : runs smooth most of the time but then when there are multiple enemies casting multiple spells.. it hangs for like a few seconds .. happens all too frequently now



Not sure of the context, but witcher 2 ran smoothly in 2005ax. (and i havent even updated anything in past 6months)
and m not an expert, but in my experience, if I had to buy a new lappy, i wouldnt think twice about 2313ax.


----------



## cookieberry (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

please help me decide between these tho laptop

HP Pavilion G6-2313AX
HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

and
Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN
Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

need for gaming and regular use


----------



## rohanseth8 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Some people say that the old drivers were really great. aome dude played nfs mw at max with fraps at 25+ fps. TBH i dont even understand how these driver softwares work. :/


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Sandeep Roy said:


> Not sure of the context, but witcher 2 ran smoothly in 2005ax. (and i havent even updated anything in past 6months)
> and m not an expert, but in my experience, if I had to buy a new lappy, i wouldnt think twice about 2313ax.


Even knowing 2313AX has drivers for win 8 only? And current retailing price for such as $199


----------



## GAMEHUTTAN (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

can any one post a decent review for _*HP G6-2301ax*_...  like its Win8 Experience , battery, Gaming performance, Sound quality, Heating issues..etc.. pls upload screenshots and videos if possible...


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



GAMEHUTTAN said:


> can any one post a decent review for _*HP G6-2301ax*_...  like its Win8 Experience , battery, Gaming performance, Sound quality, Heating issues..etc.. pls upload screenshots and videos if possible...


No need to go all furious now, check this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/1...op-having-amd-a8-4500m-trinity-processor.html
And this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/158652-hp-pavilion-g6-2005ax-review-benchmarks.html

Same as 2301AX, and the extra 1GB graphics do NOT help.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



cookieberry said:


> please help me decide between these tho laptop
> 
> HP Pavilion G6-2313AX
> HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com
> ...



Get samsung one


----------



## hellscream666 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Sandeep Roy said:


> Not sure of the context, but witcher 2 ran smoothly in 2005ax. (and i havent even updated anything in past 6months)
> and m not an expert, but in my experience, if I had to buy a new lappy, i wouldnt think twice about 2313ax.



Well I tried with the new drivers too but still slow as hell , and I checked back all the stuff I have installed and other than iTunes and a few games, not really dont anything to the machine. So logged a complaint with HP regarding this and the heating issue, technician is due to come tomorrow.. hopefully something will get fixed **fingers crossed**



Sandeep Roy said:


> Not sure of the context, but witcher 2 ran smoothly in 2005ax. (and i havent even updated anything in past 6months)
> and m not an expert, but in my experience, if I had to buy a new lappy, i wouldnt think twice about 2313ax.



Well I tried with the new drivers too but still slow as hell , and I checked back all the stuff I have installed and other than iTunes and a few games, not really dont anything to the machine. So logged a complaint with HP regarding this and the heating issue, technician is due to come tomorrow.. hopefully something will get fixed **fingers crossed**


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Sandeep Roy said:


> Not sure of the context, but witcher 2 ran smoothly in 2005ax. (and i havent even updated anything in past 6months)
> and m not an expert, but in my experience, if I had to buy a new lappy, i wouldnt think twice about 2313ax.


Even if you have to buy windows 8 for $199?


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Does g6-2005ax support Radeon Pro??

Is there any way to improve CF performance..


----------



## duke123 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Chaitanya said:


> Does g6-2005ax support Radeon Pro??
> 
> Is there any way to improve CF performance..



its a budget laptop..stop expecting g6 2005 to support all the latest features.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Chaitanya said:


> Does g6-2005ax support Radeon Pro??
> 
> Is there any way to improve CF performance..


Answer:
1.Yes
2. Nope, the CF is totally broken, it decreases performance in most games, so in the end you have to mainly use 7670m only.


----------



## sidspark (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Which of these is a better deal. . . .
Hp g6 2201ax or g6 2301ax


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Anyone is facing speaker sound problem here? The left speaker sounds very low than the right in mine.. and when i increase volume above 50, even for the windows sound when moving the volume control up there's a sort of buzz sound coming from left speaker around power button. Could it be a possible hardware issue?


----------



## hellscream666 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

So after numerous trials including doing a recovery and deleting hp 'crapware' , I was unable to gain a significant performance increase with my lappy. So enter HP CC. The issue was that my fan was not working properly and core temperatures were pretty damn high, so new part ordered, will be installed on saturday...and hopefully everything would be just fine then


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Chaitanya said:


> Does g6-2005ax support Radeon Pro??
> 
> Is there any way to improve CF performance..
> 
> ...



Yeah it does.



Chaitanya said:


> Does g6-2005ax support Radeon Pro??
> 
> Is there any way to improve CF performance..
> 
> ...



Crossfire works well with some games. More games will be supported as driver updates are rolled out. Check how CF benefitted in dirt 3 and just cause 2



sidspark said:


> Which of these is a better deal. . . .
> Hp g6 2201ax or g6 2301ax


Go for 2201ax. 2 gb is just business strategy


----------



## Small_town_boy (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

i am recommending 2313ax over 2049tx to my friend....is it ok....?
i assume ci5>a10...right...? its the only minus...the way i see it...

any reason not to buy 2313ax over 2049tx?....my friend is preferring 2049tx only coz of intel...


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Small_town_boy said:


> i am recommending 2313ax over 2049tx to my friend....is it ok....?
> i assume ci5>a10...right...? its the only minus...the way i see it...
> 
> any reason not to buy 2313ax over 2049tx?....my friend is preferring 2049tx only coz of intel...


Nope

But Intel>AMD


----------



## Small_town_boy (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Nope
> 
> But Intel>AMD



so you prefer 2049tx....?


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Small_town_boy said:


> so you prefer 2049tx....?


Nope, 2313AX, but intel is better than AMD is a fail logic.

Anyway, 2049TX is good, also note neither these laptops have any Win 7 driver available online, Hp only provides Win 8 drivers, so you have to buy or pirate win 8.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Nope, 2313AX, but intel is better than AMD is a fail logic.
> 
> Anyway, 2049TX is good, also note neither these laptops have any Win 7 driver available online, Hp only provides Win 8 drivers, so you have to buy or pirate win 8.



Thanks for that...I didn't know about drivers ..
I will push for 2313ax...its his wish...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/2201/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Small_town_boy said:


> i am recommending 2313ax over 2049tx to my friend....is it ok....?
> i assume ci5>a10...right...? its the only minus...the way i see it...
> 
> any reason not to buy 2313ax over 2049tx?....my friend is preferring 2049tx only coz of intel...



2049TX is a 14" laptop. For gaming a 15" laptop is always recommended because of the extra display. So either 2313AX or better increase budget and get something like HP Pavilion G6-2202TX. Also another reason for avoiding a 14" is they lack a numberpad. This comes really handy in racing games.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Please help. Today when I switched on my g6-2005ax I got this error. Check the image. I was shocked when I searched for this error code 90b On internet. :shocked: Please help me. please


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Please help. Today when I switched on my g6-2005ax I got this error. Check the image. I was shocked when I searched for this error code 90b On internet. :shocked: Please help me. please


Its the cooling fan, its not spinning properly, go for warranty, it just takes a snap to replace the fan(if they have it in stock).


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Please help. Today when I switched on my g6-2005ax I got this error. Check the image. I was shocked when I searched for this error code 90b On internet. :shocked: Please help me. please



can you access the fan by removing the back panel. check if the fan is spinning or if it moves at all (without turning laptop on). whatever be the case, call HP CC and report about this thing.


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Guys apart from the performance and graphics of the A8 and A10 processors, are they durable? do they have long life?


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Noob1 said:


> Guys apart from the performance and graphics of the A8 and A10 processors, are they durable? do they have long life?


Did you read that idiot's review in flipkart? 

The hell they are, they are as good as intel in terms of reliability


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Noob1 said:


> Guys apart from the performance and graphics of the A8 and A10 processors, are they durable? do they have long life?



you know how big is 1.3 billion? that is the number of transistor a Trinity processor has. reliable you ask


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> you know how big is 1.3 billion? that is the number of transistor a Trinity processor has. reliable you ask


Don't scare him, he will get this the other way.


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Did you read that idiot's review in flipkart?
> 
> The hell they are, they are as good as intel in terms of reliability



LMAO, that review has become famous, looks like he's an Intel fanboy.



Sam said:


> you know how big is 1.3 billion? that is the number of transistor a Trinity processor has. reliable you ask



I don't get it bro, what does billion transistors got to do with reliability?


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Noob1 said:


> LMAO, that review has become famous, looks like he's an Intel fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it bro, whats a billion transistors got to do with reliability?


What he mans it that it may bork any time, so might a intel chip, but in terms of reliability amd is as good as intel, I had seen machines running Athlons from ye old age(seriously overheated due to dust build up on fans), runs fine.


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I know that "AMD" is as good as "Intel", my question is only about AMD A10 and A8 mobile processors


----------



## duke123 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Did you read that idiot's review in flipkart?
> 
> The hell they are, they are as good as intel in terms of reliability



Which review?



tkin said:


> Did you read that idiot's review in flipkart?
> 
> The hell they are, they are as good as intel in terms of reliability



Which review?


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> Which review?
> 
> 
> 
> Which review?


Can't find link, will post if I manage to get it.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Its the cooling fan, its not spinning properly, go for warranty, it just takes a snap to replace the fan(if they have it in stock).


Ok I talked to hp cc. They told me that the engineer will come to my place in 2-3 business days.


Sam said:


> can you access the fan by removing the back panel. check if the fan is spinning or if it moves at all (without turning laptop on). whatever be the case, call HP CC and report about this thing.


No the fan is not spinning at all. If I pess enter to continue boot, after two mins laptop overheats and switches itself off.

Help needed!!!! I was browsing through the threads when I saw a post that said "opening laptop to install RAM will void the warranty" Is it true??? HP engineer is to come in 2-3 days to service my laptop. Should I remove the extra installed RAM??


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Installing RAM doesn't void warranty.

If you might have seen, the RAM is in one easily openable compartment with no seal.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> Installing RAM doesn't void warranty.
> 
> If you might have seen, the RAM is in one easily openable compartment with no seal.



Yeah. Thanks. I was scared to death after seeing that post


----------



## bhaktanishant (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

i am not able to play 'GTA IV' on my 'HP G6 2301ax', i always getting "fatal error RESC10" after 5 to 10 minute.
i saw many people say on this forum that they have played "GTA IV" on "HP G6 2301ax" on medium setting also i watched video on youtube about that.

whats wrong with my laptop. Can't i play GTA IV on my laptop.
PLZ help


----------



## dhiman33 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

hey guys, what was the name of the cool battery monitor software mentioned in this thread a long time ago? I can't find it.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



dhiman33 said:


> hey guys, what was the name of the cool battery monitor software mentioned in this thread a long time ago? I can't find it.



battery care?


----------



## dhiman33 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

just found it, batterybar


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



bhaktanishant said:


> i am not able to play 'GTA IV' on my 'HP G6 2301ax', i always getting "fatal error RESC10" after 5 to 10 minute.
> i saw many people say on this forum that they have played "GTA IV" on "HP G6 2301ax" on medium setting also i watched video on youtube about that.
> 
> whats wrong with my laptop. Can't i play GTA IV on my laptop.
> PLZ help


Well surely It's a problem with the game not with laptop..


----------



## viveksome (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Brought the hp 2005ax at 33k locally 2 days ago. Was reading reviews since 2 months and finally got hold of it.
One question just for peace of mind-2049tx is  available at 36.9k at flipkart, should i have gone for that? Or have i made a good decision?
Personally i think this is a very good gaming laptop and worth the money. Two days and this has already proven itself.
Games played-
NFS MW2(all maxed out~25 to 30fps though i play at mid~38fps)
Battlefield3(just installed seems around 35 fps at mid cool isnt it?)
Some please tell me which driver updates i should do as the drivers are still native


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

2049tx is getting cheaper and cheaper.. well yes u hv made good decision. but u cud hv got it for 31k


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



viveksome said:


> Brought the hp 2005ax at 33k locally 2 days ago. Was reading reviews since 2 months and finally got hold of it.
> One question just for peace of mind-2049tx is  available at 36.9k at flipkart, should i have gone for that? Or have i made a good decision?
> Personally i think this is a very good gaming laptop and worth the money. Two days and this has already proven itself.
> Games played-
> ...


Listen man, be happy with your 2005AX, I bought a Dell 15R for 35k just and bam, two days later I see 2049TX for 36k, so don't think about it, be happy and have peace of mind.

Do not look under here:


Spoiler



2049TX is a lot lot better than 2005AX, 2049TX is actually faster than many i5+GT630m laptops like Z580 selling for 40k+, I warned you to not look under here



For drivers, get the catalyst mobility 13.1 whql.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



viveksome said:


> Brought the hp 2005ax at 33k locally 2 days ago. Was reading reviews since 2 months and finally got hold of it.
> One question just for peace of mind-2049tx is  available at 36.9k at flipkart, should i have gone for that? Or have i made a good decision?
> Personally i think this is a very good gaming laptop and worth the money. Two days and this has already proven itself.
> Games played-
> ...



Believe me u have made a great desicion. I also own 2005ax. And yes, download the latest video driver catalyst 13.1 from amd.com


----------



## mitraark (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Suppose I recommend a friend the 2313AX with A10 processor, he says he would rather buy Intel, what do i tell to convince him that A10 is a great deal at the price ?


----------



## viveksome (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> 2049tx is getting cheaper and cheaper.. well yes u hv made good decision. but u cud hv got it for 31k



Ya i live in a place where things a 1 to 2k expensive so had to get it for 33k

.


tkin said:


> Listen man, be happy with your 2005AX, I bought a Dell 15R for 35k just and bam, two days later I see 2049TX for 36k, so don't think about it, be happy and have peace of mind.
> 
> Do not look under here:
> 
> ...



No i dont regret as it is still 4k cheaper and i could get 2049tx no where below 38k locally. And Of course i saw the spoiler



Harsh Pranami said:


> Believe me u have made a great desicion. I also own 2005ax. And yes, download the latest video driver catalyst 13.1 from amd.com



thanks mate i will get the 13.1 drivers asap


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



mitraark said:


> Suppose I recommend a friend the 2313AX with A10 processor, he says he would rather buy Intel, what do i tell to convince him that A10 is a great deal at the price ?


Its not, the 2049TX @ 36k would kill the A10, it can't even beat i3 let alone a i5 with turbo.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^^ It is not like that. The performance of A10 is more closer to 2nd Gen i5 Mobile processors and higher than 2nd gen i3 2xxx M processors, depending upon the nature of the apps used. But 3rd gen i3 is equal or slightly ahead of A10.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



mitraark said:


> Suppose I recommend a friend the 2313AX with A10 processor, he says he would rather buy Intel, what do i tell to convince him that A10 is a great deal at the price ?



If he is into gaming then a10 is the best choice. I own a8+7670 and I'm extremely satisfied. I play all latest games at decent settings.



Cilus said:


> ^^ It is not like that. The performance of A10 is more closer to 2nd Gen i5 Mobile processors and higher than 2nd gen i3 2xxx M processors, depending upon the nature of the apps used. But 3rd gen i3 is equal or slightly ahead of A10.



 Also CF mode does benefit in games.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



viveksome said:


> One question just for peace of mind-2049tx is  available at 36.9k at flipkart, should i have gone for that? Or have i made a good decision?



2049 is worth the pricetag is you use an external keyboard because the cramped keys won't do much good. and happy with a 14" display. for gaming, even 15" looks small. BTW apply for the extended warranty offer. 2yr extended warranty for Rs.0.



mitraark said:


> Suppose I recommend a friend the 2313AX with A10 processor, he says he would rather buy Intel, what do i tell to convince him that A10 is a great deal at the price ?



if he is ready to sell out 42k, then better to grab one powered by 3rd gen i5 + 7670M but at 36-38k, 2313AX makes more sense. Though i feel the price could have been lot less. As it is flipkart exclusive they have the final say on the price.


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Is the real fps in games more than what fraps shows us? If so, then by how much..


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> Is the real fps in games more than what fraps shows us? If so, then by how much..



no it's equal. I checked with dmc 4. But word of caution. If you see what fraps is showing you then it's good. But if you see the screenshot taken by fraps, it might show you 10 fps less


----------



## viveksome (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> 2049 is worth the pricetag is you use an external keyboard because the cramped keys won't do much good. and happy with a 14" display. for gaming, even 15" looks small. BTW apply for the extended warranty offer. 2yr extended warranty for Rs.0.


2 yr extended warranty at rs 0 awesome indeed, how come i am not aware of this?!!
Thanks and Btw ,can u please tell me how can i apply for that warranty?


----------



## mitraark (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> If he is into gaming then a10 is the best choice. I own a8+7670 and I'm extremely satisfied. I play all latest games at decent settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Also CF mode does benefit in games.



Gaming is the most taxing of applications for a normal users, my friend wouldn't use heavy 3d applications 

G6-2314AX


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



viveksome said:


> 2 yr extended warranty at rs 0 awesome indeed, how come i am not aware of this?!!
> Thanks and Btw ,can u please tell me how can i apply for that warranty?



ah sorry, looks like i overlooked something. the offer is only discounted for most of the laptop series, not free. HP’s Buy and Protect Offer. 3k for 2yr extra warranty instead of 5.5k.


----------



## sengalraja (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Sam said:


> ah sorry, looks like i overlooked something. the offer is only discounted for most of the laptop series, not free. HP’s Buy and Protect Offer. 3k for 2yr extra warranty instead of 5.5k.



is it worth it to pay 3k for the warranty??


----------



## viveksome (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^ 3k hmm not bad ,still better than paying 5.5k .I will try to get it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sengalraja said:


> is it worth it to pay 3k for the warranty??



Absolutely.


----------



## suvajit (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hi All....I have bought HP G6-2005AX in August 2012...off late am facing with high temp problem...the idle temp remains at around 60...while gaming it touches above 95+ deg... highest temp recorded by hwmonitor is 102 deg....once thermal shutdown occured while playing portal 2..the fan seems to be weird also..it keeps on spinning highly even in power saver mode...I dont use a cooling pad..
guys plz help...my drivers including bios is up to date & am running windows 7...


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



suvajit said:


> Hi All....I have bought HP G6-2005AX in August 2012...off late am facing with high temp problem...the idle temp remains at around 60...while gaming it touches above 95+ deg... highest temp recorded by hwmonitor is 102 deg....once thermal shutdown occured while playing portal 2..the fan seems to be weird also..it keeps on spinning highly even in power saver mode...I dont use a cooling pad..
> guys plz help...my drivers including bios is up to date & am running windows 7...


Thermal paste had dried up, get it serviced by HP, tell them to replace thermal paste.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



suvajit said:


> Hi All....I have bought HP G6-2005AX in August 2012...off late am facing with high temp problem...the idle temp remains at around 60...while gaming it touches above 95+ deg... highest temp recorded by hwmonitor is 102 deg....once thermal shutdown occured while playing portal 2..the fan seems to be weird also..it keeps on spinning highly even in power saver mode...I dont use a cooling pad..
> guys plz help...my drivers including bios is up to date & am running windows 7...



Simply call the toll free number written on laptop and file a case saying that the laptop is overheating. The service man will come and he will clean the fan and apply fresh coat of thermal paste



suvajit said:


> Hi All....I have bought HP G6-2005AX in August 2012...off late am facing with high temp problem...the idle temp remains at around 60...while gaming it touches above 95+ deg... highest temp recorded by hwmonitor is 102 deg....once thermal shutdown occured while playing portal 2..the fan seems to be weird also..it keeps on spinning highly even in power saver mode...I dont use a cooling pad..
> guys plz help...my drivers including bios is up to date & am running windows 7...



Simply call the toll free number written on laptop and file a case saying that the laptop is overheating. The service man will come and he will clean the fan and apply fresh coat of thermal paste


----------



## jamy862004 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Doubt:

If u install win 8 in 2313 ax, will its touchpad has multitouch gestures? are there drivers available for it?? can the touchpad physically handle multitouch gestures?


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



jamy862004 said:


> Doubt:
> 
> If u install win 8 in 2313 ax, will its touchpad has multitouch gestures? are there drivers available for it?? can the touchpad physically handle multitouch gestures?


Yes to all questions.


----------



## firoz3321 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hello all,

 I ordered g6 2313ax last sunday from flipkart and i received it today.

I installed windows 8 64 bit. I tried to play Need for speed Most Wanted (2012), at high settings the game is freezing a lot. i have to set to medium to play but still not very smooth.

2.5 gigs of Graphics memory and still not able to play the game  am i missing something ?

I didnt understand what settings to choose from the Catalyst .

Has anyone tried this game ?


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hey Guys I have a weird problem with battery. It max capacity keeps changing. like sometimes its ~44K mWh and sometimes >47K.
Wear levels is still at 0%. Which is probably because 90% of the time it is plugged in but since it more than 5-6 months old i am a little worried.



firoz3321 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I ordered g6 2313ax last sunday from flipkart and i received it today.
> 
> ...


Yup it lags a lot. Probably it is not compatible with this graphic card. I think there was a file in documents folder in which if you change the max FPS to 30, performance increases significantly.  
When i checked the internet i saw  that a lot of people were having the same problem. So its a problem with the game


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



firoz3321 said:


> 2.5 gigs of Graphics memory and still not able to play the game  am i missing something ?




Wrong Concept......
even 512MB of HD 7730M will perform faster than HD7670M

& Yes NFS MW lags a lot on this lappy


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Chaitanya said:


> Wrong Concept......
> even 512MB of HD 7730M will perform faster than HD7670M
> 
> & Yes NFS MW lags a lot on this lappy


Have you tried the 30FPS lock using config? The game lags even with a GTX680, that config hack fixes it mostly.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Have you tried the 30FPS lock using config? The game lags even with a GTX680, that config hack fixes it mostly.



Pls explain & thank you in advance


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Chaitanya said:


> Pls explain & thank you in advance


Go to Documents > Criterion Games > NFS: MW > config. Open it with notepad and change the "Lockto30" setting to true.

It fixed gameplay somewhat on my GTX580 and another 7950 as well.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Go to Documents > Criterion Games > NFS: MW > config. Open it with notepad and change the "Lockto30" setting to true.
> 
> It fixed gameplay somewhat on my GTX580 and another 7950 as well.



Thnx again... 
will install game & try this hack.


----------



## firoz3321 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I will try that too.

And one more thing :

I am not able to find proper drivers for bluetooth.

Tried both Qualcom and Broadcom. Broadcom says there is no hardware found.

Please direct me to proper drivers.

Thanks in advance


----------



## anky (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

hello frnds...
i own 2005ax..today i formatted my laptop and installed fresh windows 7(64bit) on it..
i had already kept "swsetup" from my original windows..i used those drivers..all things are working fine..now i am left with just a tiny little problem, which is ..when i change the brightness or volume..it's indicator which used to come previously is not coming anymore...does anybody knows how to fix that..?...
thanks in advance..


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> hello frnds...
> i own 2005ax..today i formatted my laptop and installed fresh windows 7(64bit) on it..
> i had already kept "swsetup" from my original windows..i used those drivers..all things are working fine..now i am left with just a tiny little problem, which is ..when i change the brightness or volume..it's indicator which used to come previously is not coming anymore...does anybody knows how to fix that..?...
> thanks in advance..


Doesn't come up wit my dell laptop either, look for any notification software in 2005AX driver section.


----------



## anky (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

there is not anykind of notification software.....
it used to come when i was using original windows which came installed when i purchased my laptop..


----------



## bhaktanishant (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

i have bought 'HITMAN Absolution' to play it on my 'HP G6 2301AX'....
I installed it but when i am opening it to play nothing happening.
i had checked system requirement  for 'HITMAN Absolution' on 'systemrequirementslab' and i passed it.....
when i Google about it i got that 'HITMAN Absolution' does not support 'windows 8' but some people on Google is telling that it supports also i saw on 'YouTube' that it supports.....

Has any one played it on HP g6 2301ax OR have you any solution.........

PLZ tell me i dying without playing it.........


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Download and install latest patch.

And let me give you a free advice, laptops have compatibility issues with many games, so recommended you get a 'demo' first and then buy the game.


----------



## firoz3321 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Go to Documents > Criterion Games > NFS: MW > config. Open it with notepad and change the "Lockto30" setting to true.
> 
> It fixed gameplay somewhat on my GTX580 and another 7950 as well.



I am getting 14 fps   well the game looks playable but 14 fps looks too less to me.

Any ways , can some one please direct me to the right drivers for my lappy : 2313ax , so far i tried 2 different drivers each 150+ mb , looks like i am simply wasting my bandwidth.

Kindly help me 

Thanks in advance


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

MW 2012 lags in my pc as well. Googled a lot and found that problem is that the FPS drop is not related to details as the game is almost unplayable at any and all settings even with the config file edits or turning off HDR. Multiple updates were launched but haven't tested with them.


----------



## akhilgopal (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Planning to order G6-2314AX from FK. I will be basically using for : 
1. Browsing .
2. Dad will be using for Office document editing n all.
3. Movies, Videos, 720/1080p.
4. May run some CADD softwares.

I wont be gaming most probably, coz i have a PS3 to get that job done. Still, i will run few games which are PC exclusives like Witcher and all. So, is this laptop enough for meeting my requirements ? Or should i look for a i5 one ? I wont be using for video editing and such stuff. Many already recommended me to go for this. Found this thread, so thought i should ask here as well. 

But, one issue is, i cannot find any drivers to 2314AX in hp site. But, i guess 2005ax was basically the same one. I found its drivers for Win8/7 . So, I can use those drivers na ?


----------



## firoz3321 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

kindly help me find bluetooth drivers for windows 8 64 bit for 2313ax.

My laptop came with a 900 mb partition, which i am not able to delete. any ideas ?

Also when i bought the laptop there was a 900mb partition , i am not able to delete it. can some one point me to the right direction ?


----------



## firoz3321 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Please help me with Bluetooth Drivers 

finally these drivers worked for me : Ralink Bluetooth Software Driver sp59632


----------



## smile.akarsh (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

hi guys i owned a 2313ax n installed win7 64bit n all the supporting drivers but still it says "standard vga graphics driver/video card missing" n due to this i can't run or install any app or game in my lappy. Even the aero is also not working.. anyone pls help me out..


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Which model out of all these offers Best Frame Rates in most of the recent games ??? 

ALso whether Core I5(IVB) + 7670M is faster or Core I5(IVB)+GT 630M is faster ???
I won't be going for the A8 or A10 due to their inferior raw processing power .


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Rishi. said:


> Which model out of all these offers Best Frame Rates in most of the recent games ???
> 
> ALso whether Core I5(IVB) + 7670M is faster or Core I5(IVB)+GT 630M is faster ???
> I won't be going for the A8 or A10 due to their inferior raw processing power .


i5+7670m can be had for 36k only, check out flipkart for 2049TX.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



smile.akarsh said:


> hi guys i owned a 2313ax n installed win7 64bit n all the supporting drivers but still it says "standard vga graphics driver/video card missing" n due to this i can't run or install any app or game in my lappy. Even the aero is also not working.. anyone pls help me out..


Download the latest Catalyst Mobility drivers from AMD's website.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> i5+7670m can be had for 36k only, check out flipkart for 2049TX.


Thanks Tkin. SO 7670 is better than 630M right ?
Also are there any models with 2GB VRAM ?? Want to play with high textures and details so higher VRAM should be helpful , I think.


Also are there any upcoming models within 40-42k in next month ??
I will go to Nehru Palace , there laptops are usually cheaper than on Flipkart. Since its the IT market Hub so , can expect atleast 2-3k lesser than Online Price.

Additionaly , are there any previous generation Core I7 Laptops with Decent graphics , under that price tag ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Rishi. said:


> Thanks Tkin. SO 7670 is better than 630M right ?
> Also are there any models with 2GB VRAM ?? Want to play with high textures and details so higher VRAM should be helpful , I think.
> 
> 
> ...


A. No mobile GPU under GT670m can use 2GB VRAM, so forget it.
B. No, no new models are coming afaik.
C. 2049TX is actually cheaper in flipkart, as they are giving an amazing discount with it. It will be costlier in neheru place.
D. No i5 laptops comes under 40k with 7670/GT630m, except that, forget i7. 

You could get i5+GT630m and GT630m is near 7670m, just 2-4% slower only: 

Acer Aspire V3 571G Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 1GB Graph) (NX.RZJSI.006) - Acer: Flipkart.com

Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (59-333346) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


Also 2049TX is 14", are you ok with a 14" laptop? If not go for the i5+630 based laptops I had given.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

There's a samsung laptop at 40k with second gen i7, but not good dGPU though, still a steal for the needy.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> A. No mobile GPU under GT670m can use 2GB VRAM, so forget it.
> B. No, no new models are coming afaik.
> C. 2049TX is actually cheaper in flipkart, as they are giving an amazing discount with it. It will be costlier in neheru place.
> D. No i5 laptops comes under 40k with 7670/GT630m, except that, forget i7.
> ...


Great , looks like you cleared most of my doubts . 
I would go for the 2049TX since I am okay with the 14" Screen[15.6" seems little bulky to me, and I will buy an External FHD monitor], though I will check the pricing at N.P. once before ordering from FK.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



bhaktanishant said:


> i have bought 'HITMAN Absolution' to play it on my 'HP G6 2301AX'....
> I installed it but when i am opening it to play nothing happening.
> i had checked system requirement  for 'HITMAN Absolution' on 'systemrequirementslab' and i passed it.....
> when i Google about it i got that 'HITMAN Absolution' does not support 'windows 8' but some people on Google is telling that it supports also i saw on 'YouTube' that it supports.....
> ...



The problem is not with lappy. Update it with latest patch.



Rishi. said:


> Great , looks like you cleared most of my doubts .
> I would go for the 2049TX since I am okay with the 14" Screen[15.6" seems little bulky to me, and I will buy an External FHD monitor], though I will check the pricing at N.P. once before ordering from FK.


7670 is not powerful enough for gaming at fhd. And games look crap if you play them at a resolution lower than that of monitor.


----------



## z3rO (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

so many owners of Pavilion g6 series here.. can any1 confirm about the airflow direction in these laptops, whether these laptops suck in air from vents underneath the laptop or are they meant to give out air.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Honestly, g6 series have got a bad display, with very poor viewing angle. Watching movie along with friends is a PITA. Keyboard also seems fragile and shaky, but pretty OK.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> Honestly, g6 series have got a bad display, with very poor viewing angle. Watching movie along with friends is a PITA. Keyboard also seems fragile and shaky, but pretty OK.


Oh what have you done, soon you'll be hounded by G lovers, /jk


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

G4-2049tx is available on HP website for 35k.  , lesser than Fk.
I wonder why a10 model is priced higher than the ci5 , even though ci5 is much better practically.



dashing.sujay said:


> Honestly, g6 series have got a bad display, with very poor viewing angle. Watching movie along with friends is a PITA. Keyboard also seems fragile and shaky, but pretty OK.


how about g4 ??



Harsh Pranami said:


> 7670 is not powerful enough for gaming at fhd. And games look crap if you play them at a resolution lower than that of monitor.


Will it play games in good details @1366x768 resolution ??? Like BF3 at highest settings on 1366x768 resolution ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Rishi. said:


> G4-2049tx is available on HP website for 35k.  , lesser than Fk.
> I wonder why a10 model is priced higher than the ci5 , even though ci5 is much better practically.
> 
> 
> ...


Low mid only: AMD Radeon HD 7670M - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

For those wondering about Ci5 vs A10 , I found this good : " Intel Core i5 3210M vs AMD A10 4600M"
.
Very illustrative.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Oh what have you done, soon you'll be hounded by G lovers, /jk



Bring 'em on !! 



Rishi. said:


> how about g4 ??



Not experienced personally, but shouldn't be much different.



Rishi. said:


> Will it play games in good details @1366x768 resolution ??? Like BF3 at *highest settings* on 1366x768 resolution ??



Portability comes at a cost mate. So it's my genuine request to all laptop owners that don't expect nothing "highest" in a laptop, especially bf3 and the likes.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Rishi. said:


> For those wondering about Ci5 vs A10 , I found this good : " Intel Core i5 3210M vs AMD A10 4600M"
> .
> Very illustrative.


Here is  proper benchmark comparing, sandy, ivy, i3 and i5 with A8 and A10: Intel Core i3-3110M Ivy Bridge versus i3-2370M Sandy Bridge (page 1: Sandy Bridge versus Ivy Bridge, Core i3 versus i5) - BeHardware


----------



## hiteshlastm (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



tkin said:


> Oh what have you done, soon you'll be hounded by G lovers, /jk



Nope, Nope I agree with Sujay, I have no experience with laptops still, i can presume that my 2010AX has one of the average displays,very refelctive and has very poor viewing angle, Its like a cheapest TN panel Display type.
The hardware is awesome tho, and only rarely you feel bad about the display



piyoosh528 said:


> so many owners of Pavilion g6 series here.. can any1 confirm about the airflow direction in these laptops, whether these laptops suck in air from vents underneath the laptop or are they meant to give out air.



Well afa my experience is concerned, i think the vents at the bottom suck the air which hence is responsible for giving out hot air from the corner, correct me if i'm wrong



Rishi. said:


> G4-2049tx is available on HP website for 35k.  , lesser than Fk.
> I wonder why a10 model is priced higher than the ci5 , even though ci5 is much better practically.



Maybe these can be the reasons,    14 vs 15.6 inches, 500GB+ HDD, +2 GB RAM, Extra video memory, New hike about the A10.



firoz3321 said:


> Also when i bought the laptop there was a 900mb partition , i am not able to delete it. can some one point me to the right direction ?


Personally i never tried it, but i'm very sure that booting up with a good partition program can delete it. 
Moreover, There is a question too,  What does this 900 MB contains ???



Harsh Pranami said:


> Simply call the toll free number written on laptop and file a case saying that the laptop is overheating. The service man will come and he will clean the fan and apply fresh coat of thermal paste



Having the same issue, just a question, How long will it take for this HP's thermal compound to dry up ( Few Months ! )
Can we apply our own good Quality thermal compound like Artic Silver 5 after the warranty. ?



dashing.sujay said:


> Absolutely.



and is it worth to pay a 6.5 K + amount of money for extended warranty cause this is the price they are offering it to me ....


----------



## soyab0007 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I am getting 7 months used HP G6 2005 ax with 2 year extended warranty at 29000rs?

Is it a good deal?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



soyab0007 said:


> I am getting 7 months used HP G6 2005 ax with 2 year extended warranty at 29000rs?
> 
> Is it a good deal?



No no no. You can get a new 2005ax at that price locally


----------



## anky (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

hello frnds.....after i formatted my laptop and installed windows 7 64bit...many of the exe files are not running....i get a window with msg
check online for solution
close the program
now i am unable to play any game..i have formatted my lappy twice but with no solution....now what to do...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



soyab0007 said:


> I am getting 7 months used HP G6 2005 ax with 2 year extended warranty at 29000rs?
> 
> Is it a good deal?



used laptops are to be avoided for multiple reasons.



anky said:


> hello frnds.....after i formatted my laptop and installed windows 7 64bit...many of the exe files are not running....i get a window with msg
> check online for solution
> close the program
> now i am unable to play any game..i have formatted my lappy twice but with no solution....now what to do...



any error being shown?


----------



## anky (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

just a window is opened titledd 'windows cannot open the program'  in which there are two options-
1. check online for solution
2. close the program


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> just a window is opened titledd 'windows cannot open the program'  in which there are two options-
> 1. check online for solution
> 2. close the program



are you trying to open newly installed games or ones that were installed before you reinstalled windows?


----------



## anky (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

both...it is not working in either of the cases...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> both...it is not working in either of the cases...



strange. never heard about such a problem. do a virus scan first.


----------



## anky (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

i will post a screen shot...maybe that can help
..




this is screenshot..
thank you sam, it was a virus, i scanned it with norton and now all issues are rsolved..


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



anky said:


> i will post a screen shot...maybe that can help
> ..
> 
> View attachment 9158
> ...


Always update your antivirus once in two days. And yes use some other antivirus. Norton is crap.


----------



## john12 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

i have windows 8 pro and im confused whether to upgrade or do clean install on my laptop hp g6 2005ax..can anyone share their experiences.thnks


----------



## rohanseth8 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

How is microsoft essentials antivirus?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> i have windows 8 pro and im confused whether to upgrade or do clean install on my laptop hp g6 2005ax..can anyone share their experiences.thnks



upgrade and then delete the windows.old folder.



rohanseth8 said:


> How is microsoft essentials antivirus?



MS Essential is simple no nonsense A/V but those who like to tweak the settings won't like it much. Also the detection is not that great according to virus bulletin.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Which is the best free antivirus?
I dont want to buy a new one right now.


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> Which is the best free antivirus?
> I dont want to buy a new one right now.


Avast.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^^ *avast!* ; *AVG*; *Avira* are the best 3 FREE anti-virus tools out there...there are others also...


----------



## john12 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

i did a clean install of windows 8 and screen brightness is fluctuating. any help?


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



john12 said:


> i did a clean install of windows 8 and screen brightness is fluctuating. any help?



Open intel graphic properties->power->choose on battery->untick display power saving technology.


----------



## john12 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> Open intel graphic properties->power->choose on battery->untick display power saving technology.


Thnks for that. i have one more query. ive installed amd catalyst drivers but while playing games the graphic is worse than before and WEI ratings for graphic is lower. what drivers should i install


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^Forget about WEI, it's not correct, and doesn't shows the reality.


----------



## vish98 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

has anyone played medal of honor warfighter on G6 2005 ax.... if yes then how much fps u r getting ?? m getting around 20-23 with low graphics and with dual mode off, and its almost unplayable with dual mode on..


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



vish98 said:


> has anyone played medal of honor warfighter on G6 2005 ax.... if yes then how much fps u r getting ?? m getting around 20-23 with low graphics and with dual mode off, and its almost unplayable with dual mode on..


Its ok, that is a highly taxing game.

And Dual Graphics is broken with most games, its expected, don't use it.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> Open intel graphic properties->power->choose on battery->untick display power saving technology.



Right click on dektop<graphic properties<power<powerplay and uncheck varibright.


----------



## firoz3321 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

hi i just today bought ENTER E-GPV from the local market for Rs.250. 

I am not able to play NFS or Assassins Creed with this. 

I installed Xpadder but it too doesnt detect the button presses. 

Anyone has used this ? 

I am using windows 8 .

please help me.

my laptop : G6 2313ax

EDIT:

Never mind, some how its working now


----------



## firoz3321 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> Personally i never tried it, but i'm very sure that booting up with a good partition program can delete it.
> Moreover, There is a question too,  What does this 900 MB contains ???



I did format the Drive with third party tool but when i restarted my PC it didnt Boot  
The Boot Manager was on that drive   I had to again insert the OS disk and repair it.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@all
Hello friends, I broke the screen of my HP G6-2005AX, I have the unit under warranty. The warranty check says Warranty Category: Factory Warranty.
I am from Noida and been planning to go to Nehru Place to get the screen replaced, will HP replace the screen under warranty?
Keyword: Factory Warranty

And any idea on how much will it take to get the screen replaced from Nehru Place and any shop which I can trust.
15.6" 1366x768.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

The accidental damage protection covers this aspect and HP will replace the screen for you at no extra charge. Just call the service centre guys and they will clarify all you queries... The number is provided on your laptop but you can find it online aswell.


----------



## sankar (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

just ordered a g6-2313 from flipkart. i hope extra 4k is the worth. 
jesus i have 1.5k in my bank account now. guys i cant rest or sleep.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Lol should have gone for a cheaper one in that case...but owell...the laptop is great anyway.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Buying a laptop with asymmetrical crossfire is certainly paying off now. Crysis 3 officialy supports ACF. Just check the image below.


*img441.imageshack.us/img441/3002/crysis3crossfirecheck.jpg


----------



## rohanseth8 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Harsh which laptop? Thats a damn good fps for crysis 3.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> Harsh which laptop? Thats a damn good fps for crysis 3.



I think he has G6-2005ax.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@Harsh Pranami , so drivers have finally matured. good news BTW.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

how did your 2005ax get a 60+ fps?? :O
Did you do some sort of tweaking?


----------



## powerstarprince (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Did anyone update their bios from hp website?


----------



## sankar (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Buying a laptop with asymmetrical crossfire is certainly paying off now. Crysis 3 officialy supports ACF. Just check the image below.
> 
> 
> *img441.imageshack.us/img441/3002/crysis3crossfirecheck.jpg



Unbelievable 

Just stumbled onto this 
*blog.icewheel.org/
i should have done little bit of more research. Now i am hitting my head against the wall.
i invested everything that i have into this one (2313AX). oh god !!!


----------



## DVJex (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hey, so I ordered a g6-2313ax a few days back and got it delivered today . I just had a question,

What cooling pad should i buy for moderate to heavy gaming??  If it helps, the outflow vent is on the left at the back and i think the inflow vents are at the bottom. And are Zebronics cooling pads good? I'm thinking of getting one locally. Any suggestions?? 

@Sankar
 You could have probably cancelled yesterday and got a refund. I think it's too late now though.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



DVJex said:


> Hey, so I ordered a g6-2313ax a few days back and got it delivered today . I just had a question,
> 
> What cooling pad should i buy for moderate to heavy gaming??  If it helps, the outflow vent is on the left at the back and i think the inflow vents are at the bottom. And are Zebronics cooling pads good? I'm thinking of getting one locally. Any suggestions??
> 
> ...



My advice would be to stay away from the Local Cooling pads as much possible.
Reason : The cheap ones can risk your laptop by withdrawing more power than standard coolers. And might not necessarily provide the efficient cooling.

I personally love the Cooler Master Note-pal U2/U3 because they have adjustable fans , that can be placed anywhere and have efficient cooling.And look very cool.
But don't expect too much difference in temperature while gaming.


----------



## sankar (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@ DVJex
Yea i know. I ordered my laptop on Sunday still i have not received it yet.
Meanwhile i stopped seeing the reviews . it just painful to see.
BTW where are you from ?
Little advice from a less knowledgeable person like me regarding your cooling pad please buy a good band like Cooler master i have terrible experience with a SVB Cooling pad after six-seven month of usage my laptops usb malfunctioned and i have to sold the laptop dirt cheep it was a gigabyte I3 380m. in just two and half years i lost all my savings because of laptops!!!!


----------



## DVJex (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@Rishi
Thx for the advice man, but those cooling pads are kinda expensive. Will have to see if i can get the dough.  And if there isn't much of a drop in temperature with a cooling pad, is it really needed??

@sankar
Strange, even i ordered on Sunday and i got it on Tuesday at 7. I guess you live in a smaller city/town. Or did you order the combo with a cooling pad?? 
I live in Chennai.
If you have so much problems with laptops, you could go for a desktop if you dont need portability. You could get a decent one under 30k. It shud last a few years. And the driver problem according to the blog is mainly with AMD and Railink(Wifi/Bluetooth), it will get better with time. So maybe in a few months, Ubuntu wont be a problem for 2313ax... 

@all
 Does anyone know a windows 7 driver for the wireless button on g6-2313ax? The win8 driver doesn't work and i cant install the bluetooth driver without bluetooth being switched on... Can't use wifi too...


----------



## sebuelias (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Guy I'm planning to order  2313AX this week.. Can any of the user spare 10 min and give me a good review, please??


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sebuelias said:


> Guy I'm planning to order  2313AX this week.. Can any of the user spare 10 min and give me a good review, please??



whole of HP G-series laptop series is identical. difference only being what is ticking inside. so instead of getting 2313AX, get 2314AX + a 64GB SSD.


----------



## sebuelias (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> whole of HP G-series laptop series is identical. difference only being what is ticking inside. so instead of getting 2313AX, get 2314AX + a 64GB SSD.



It got A8, I think A 10 is better right?

Guys I want a good review about hardwarespec


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sebuelias said:


> It got A8, I think A 10 is better right?
> 
> Guys I want a good review about hardwarespec



4k for a 200Mhz bump in clockspeed. In real life it'll be like 2-3FPS increase. get 2314AX and save that 4k.


----------



## sebuelias (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

What about Win8 or 7!! I wanted to install 8, Now im hearin some games has issue with 8 in this lap


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sebuelias said:


> What about Win8 or 7!! I wanted to install 8, Now im hearin some games has issue with 8 in this lap



install Windows 7 & install same drivers as G6 2010AX. Most if not all drivers of 2010AX will work just fine on 2314AX.


----------



## sankar (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> 4k for a 200Mhz bump in clockspeed. In real life it'll be like 2-3FPS increase. get 2314AX and save that 4k.


+1 
@DVJex i received the laptop yesterday.after installing all the driver of win8 i still see a unknown device in the device manager. can anyone help me to solve this?
you are correct i wish i have head the logical part of my brain. After one day usage i think that 4k was a waste a A8 would have been good. btw the are u going for his *ssl.www8.hp.com/h41268/live/index.aspx?qid=19251
Extended two year warranty at 2999


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> how did your 2005ax get a 60+ fps?? :O
> Did you do some sort of tweaking?



Dunno myself. No tweaking.



sankar said:


> Unbelievable
> 
> Just stumbled onto this
> *blog.icewheel.org/
> ...



Bro you've got better machine than me. Why bumping your head??


----------



## magnet (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Still havent bought my machine.For some moment i was sold on expensive sammy and than on lenovo.But both have its issue and hence i am back to buying a mid level model.

So with budget of 33k which peice to buy.

The latest one looks to have driver issues with linux system i guess.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hp g6 2314ax, lenovo essentials g580, hp g6 2201ax. I wont suggest samsung to anyone.


----------



## ankitkr091 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

So finally are the crossfire drivers matured ??


----------



## prashob666 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

hey guys..
im planning to take G6-2313AX but some of you guys are saying to take G6-2314AX.. why? :s
and what is FreeDOS OS? 

please reply guys.. idk anything regarding this stuff..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



prashob666 said:


> hey guys..
> im planning to take G6-2313AX but some of you guys are saying to take G6-2314AX.. why? :s
> and what is FreeDOS OS?
> 
> please reply guys.. idk anything regarding this stuff..



2313AX's performance is almost same as 2314AX. Free DOS = DOS operating system (in short, NO OS).


----------



## DVJex (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@sankar
 Try using this:Unknown Device Identifier - Freeware Download
It will identify the devices in your laptop and you can get the driver for that. I still only have the bluetooth driver left to install. And I will probably be going for the 3k warranty offer.
 If you do something apart from gaming, the A10 may be better for you. Though i think i shud have gone for one with A8 instead...

@magnet
2313ax has some problems with ubuntu 12.10, haven't checked it out myself. Other laptops with AMD graphics might also have some driver issues, so you might want to look up those laptops if you want linux...


----------



## prashob666 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

but..
2313AX has A10 n 2314AX has A8 processor right? 10 is better than 8 right? :S
and also on the graphic card memory, 2313 has 2.5 GB where 2314 has only 1.5GB right?

that makes no difference at all?

oh, so freedos = no os? we have to install it manually after getting the laptop?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



prashob666 said:


> 2313AX has A10 n 2314AX has A8 processor right? 10 is better than 8 right? :S



simply not worth the 4k. Had it been like 35k for 2313AX, i'll recommend it. moreover doesn't come with Windows. also unlike Intel where jumping from core i3 to i5 is like 50% performance increase (usually), A8 to A10 will be 10-15% as A10 is simply A8 with the clockspeed bumped by 200Mhz.



prashob666 said:


> and also on the graphic card memory, 2313 has 2.5 GB where 2314 has only 1.5GB right?



2313AX has 7670M + 7660G & 2314AX has 7670M + 7540G. Performance wise 7660G is not much faster than 7540G. If you think about crossfire performance, it'll be really close again so i don't see much of a reason to go for 2313AX other than bragging rights that you have the fastest APU.



prashob666 said:


> oh, so freedos = no os? we have to install it manually after getting the laptop?



yes. you'll have to install it yourself.


----------



## sankar (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@DVJex thanks man.
i had the missing driver for  HP 3D Drive Protection.
U are correct about the A8. A10 is not that fast for its to justify a 6k.
did u send the money for the extended 2year warranty u have to register within 10 days of purchase?


----------



## chickoo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Buying a laptop with asymmetrical crossfire is certainly paying off now. Crysis 3 officialy supports ACF. Just check the image below.
> 
> 
> *img441.imageshack.us/img441/3002/crysis3crossfirecheck.jpg




wow thats crysis 3..i was looking for a laptop that could handle crysis 3 atleast in medium settings..please tell me more about your laptop model..

does crysis 3 run well in your laptop..please give more details..i was thinking about lenovo y500 but your screenshot is just enlightening..


----------



## rohanseth8 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hp 2005ax.


----------



## chickoo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Dunno myself. No tweaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro you've got better machine than me. Why bumping your head??



which is better laptop 2313 or 2005 ..someone please post screnshots of crysis 3 on 2313 ax.. crysis running on 2500 ax is so awesome..i just want to know which can run crysis better..



rohanseth8 said:


> Hp 2005ax.



which do you think is abeeter laptop at playing crysis 3 ??


----------



## rohanseth8 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

The last 2 pages will answer your question mate. Please read them before asking further questions.


----------



## powerstarprince (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Someone who has the g series intel+amd laptop tell me how to update the graphic drivers? Since it uses switchable feature and amd have stopped supporting them, it seems only the vendor graphic drivers will work and not the catalyst ones provided by amd. I'm confused whether i should myself try to install the catalyst whql ones or get the leshcatt's unifl ones. The reason for this is intel driver is also provided by amd in switchable graphics, else i need to download intel driver seperately if i go for whql catalyst and unsure whether it will work or not. So get leshcatt or amd catalyst whql??


----------



## mohsin20 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

guys i just purchased g6-2314ax for my friend and i am trying to install windows 7 via usb but it gets stuck on searching for drivers. system not recognising cd drive.

any help or guidance pls.


----------



## anuj kumar (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

hi
everyone ..i just installed windows 8 pro (64bit) on my HP g6 2005ax....any one know..
1-how to create recovery partition 
2- how to boot windows 8 in to safe mode ...F8 key isnt working

help needed..!!!!


----------



## powerstarprince (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



anuj kumar said:


> hi
> everyone ..i just installed windows 8 pro (64bit) on my HP g6 2005ax....any one know..
> 1-how to create recovery partition
> 2- how to boot windows 8 in to safe mode ...F8 key isnt working
> ...




Even i need to know whats the key to boot into safe mode in win 8.


----------



## chickoo (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

try pressing f continously or shift+f8


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



anuj kumar said:


> hi
> everyone ..i just installed windows 8 pro (64bit) on my HP g6 2005ax....any one know..
> 1-how to create recovery partition
> 2- how to boot windows 8 in to safe mode ...F8 key isnt working
> ...


How To Boot Into Safe Mode On Windows 8 (The Easy Way)
Create Windows 8 Recovery Partition - Complete Image Tutorial


----------



## DVJex (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@sankar
yw
I just registered today. Have to send those documents now. And yea you should register within 10 days and the documents should *reach* HP within another 10 days. So send it early if you can.

@mohsin20
 Use the USB 2.0 ports to install via usb. I dont think the BIOS can handle USB 3.0 ports. And download the drivers and install it from:
HP Pavilion g6-2000 Notebook PC series*-* Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center
Chipset drivers: AMD Chipset Drivers


----------



## sebuelias (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I got hardly 2 days to choose between these two laps.
I was planning to get 2313ax, then i saw the samsung and it seems pretty good.

CAN any of you experts please advice and spare some timw to give me a detailed reply please.

also I'm confused which is a better proccesor and graphics card. Can you guys please guide me through.


Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Notebook ( Intel Core i3-3120M/4 GB /750 GB HDD/ Win8/ 2 GB Graphics-AMD-8750M /15.6 Inch) - Buy Laptops Online @ Lowest Prices | Snapdeal

HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

also let me know if there is anything new or something coming up soon as I can delay the buying, But I'm afraid these two will go out of stock if I delay the buy..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



DVJex said:


> @mohsin20
> Use the USB 2.0 ports to install via usb. I dont think the BIOS can handle USB 3.0 ports. And download the drivers and install it from:
> HP Pavilion g6-2000 Notebook PC series*-* Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center
> Chipset drivers: AMD Chipset Drivers



USB 3.0 will work with BIOS, but not with win 7 (without drivers) , but will work with win 8 due to native USB 3.0 support, IIRC.


----------



## sankar (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sebuelias said:


> I got hardly 2 days to choose between these two laps.
> I was planning to get 2313ax, then i saw the samsung and it seems pretty good.
> 
> CAN any of you experts please advice and spare some timw to give me a detailed reply please.
> ...



if u are looking for better processor and graphics card buy the Samsung one.All the reviews that i have been seen A10 cant beat a I3 3rd generation.i think amd has dropped support for the switchable graphics but i am not sure about this.Battery backup is bad in g6 2313AX overall after purchase and using it for seven days i think i made a bad choice.

@ DVJex thanks for the headsup. i have send the documents to HP with 3k because i am completely broke one of my friend helped me out. so now i am completely broke and i have 3k loan on my head its just great it will be long before i will get the salary. i dont know what was i thinking when i purchased this.
a important question to you is that does your hard drive makes a noise i mean is it loud ? i can hear the noise from my hard drive when it works and its pretty loud and its really disturbing when i work at night alone.


----------



## sebuelias (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sankar said:


> if u are looking for better processor and graphics card buy the Samsung one.All the reviews that i have been seen A10 cant beat a I3 3rd generation.i think amd has dropped support for the switchable graphics but i am not sure about this.Battery backup is bad in g6 2313AX overall after purchase and using it for seven days i think i made a bad choice.



@sankar ugot 2313AX, what do u think of it? BTW, apart from Proccy and GPU, whta else should I consider??
 HDD and $gb ram are enough and they can be changed in the future, right?


----------



## rohanseth8 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Sankar dis you purchase your 2313ax for office work or for entertainment purpose?


----------



## firoz3321 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

When i bought the laptop i installed Windows 8 was working fine but had issues with some games not working.
So i formatted and installed windows 7, now My USB 3 ports are not working  




Please help me


----------



## Cilus (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Did you install the amd south bridge drivers for the hudson chopset. Download the latest dtivers from hp site or you can download from amd site.


----------



## firoz3321 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

i installed all these drivers :


Ther is no Hudson Chipset driver in my folder , where can i find it, Please help. I Installed these same drivers on Windows 8 and everthing worked well. but on windows 7 its not working


----------



## sengalraja (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

getting a lot of lag with far cry 3 when i use my mouse...any idea how to improve that?


----------



## RahulBiswas (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

All the BIOS updates seem to downgrade the RAM frequency to 1333MHz from 1600MHz .. So I downgraded the BIOS to F.14 dated 28 September 2012. And I have got a performance boost yet again and confirmed it from CPU-Z.. If you guys face the same problem revert back to the old BIOS.. HP haven't figured out what the problem is yet.. The games would give you improved performance with the fast RAM speed..


----------



## firoz3321 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



firoz3321 said:


> i installed all these drivers :
> View attachment 9693
> 
> Ther is no Hudson Chipset driver in my folder , where can i find it, Please help. I Installed these same drivers on Windows 8 and everthing worked well. but on windows 7 its not working



Doesnt any one else have the issue ??

I am using Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit


----------



## sankar (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@sebuelias  after using g6 2313ax for almost 2 weeks i think its just over priced.it should be atleast 1k less at minimum. i am now experiencing a little lag now and then like when i open couple of 7mb png file in firefox.laptop runs little hot i am using a cooler but its runs more hotter then my previous I3 380m. Build quality is less then average.
if u are not in gaming check this model 
Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324014) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
its cheap you will get a better CPU performance less heating and more battery life. Samsung has a nice model at 37k 
Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324014) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
and a 14" Hp model 
HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com
Please prioritize your need first you are not going to play games all the time.I just made a blunder here. 

 @rohanseth8 mostly for my office work i play games when i feeling down but not that much. Currently i am working in crystal report.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

AMD cpus are not really office friendly IMO. If you play games rarely and are looking for a laptop for daily use(watching movies and playing games once in a while) and office use, go for intel cpu+ amd gpu. The AMD mobile cpus are okish. I got mine for 33k so I'm happy with it.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> AMD cpus are not really office friendly IMO.



unless office means animation or single threaded application, AMD proccy are suitable. there is nothing like Intel for office, AMD for home.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Sorry I meant basic stuff like using Word, etc. Intel performs basic tasks a little faster.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> Sorry I meant basic stuff like using Word, etc. Intel performs basic tasks a little faster.



access time is faster in case of Intel processors. I don't know if this is because of L3 cache or low latency L2 cache but applications do open/respond faster in an Intel processor than AMD but still AMD processors are still very much usable. Maybe SSD will fix this issue.


----------



## sebuelias (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sankar said:


> @sebuelias  after using g6 2313ax for almost 2 weeks i think its just over priced.it should be atleast 1k less at minimum. i am now experiencing a little lag now and then like when i open couple of 7mb png file in firefox.laptop runs little hot i am using a cooler but its runs more hotter then my previous I3 380m. Build quality is less then average.
> if u are not in gaming check this model
> Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324014) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> its cheap you will get a better CPU performance less heating and more battery life. Samsung has a nice model at 37k
> ...



I do plan on playing games, and I'm hoping it could run top games now on medium settings with AA off fluently.
I have ordered it and it will arrive in two days.
I can cancel it if I  want.

Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Notebook ( Intel Core i3-3120M/4 GB /750 GB HDD/ Win8/ 2 GB Graphics-AMD-8750M /15.6 Inch) - Buy Laptops Online @ Lowest Prices | Snapdeal

I am still considering this model. Th GPU is obviously better, the question being, if it will be better than crossfire(*7670M+7660G vs 8750M*)  and how big a difference is there in terms of processor (*A10 4600 vs. i3 3120M*)

could you please respond to that soon..
*And any other 2313AX users out there, please tell me your experience please..*

reply fast.

*@SAM, a final answer please?*


----------



## sankar (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sebuelias said:


> I do plan on playing games, and I'm hoping it could run top games now on medium settings with AA off fluently.
> I have ordered it and it will arrive in two days.
> I can cancel it if I  want.
> 
> ...



i think 8750 s better then the 7670m i think u made a right decision. Can u answer me this question what the use of 7660G if u have a dedicated graphics card u are going to use that anyway for gaming. So if u factor out the 7660 the a10 becomes not favorable at all for the price i dont think crossfire works on all the games. i think the reviews that i haven seen a10 is around 20% to 40% slow then a i3 3110. i wish if u were here so u could see my lappy and get your mind set. believe me you made a right decision.



rohanseth8 said:


> AMD cpus are not really office friendly IMO. If you play games rarely and are looking for a laptop for daily use(watching movies and playing games once in a while) and office use, go for intel cpu+ amd gpu. The AMD mobile cpus are okish. I got mine for 33k so I'm happy with it.


thanks man for the info yea i should have gone with a8.


----------



## firoz3321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

My usb 3.0 Ports are still not working


----------



## rohanseth8 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Could you please post the reviews where it shows that the i3 is better than the a10?


----------



## sebuelias (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I have delayed picking up my 2313ax till monday. So that gives me two days to decide.
If I don't pick it up, I can wait till June.
So, guys help me out here..
So far my only alternative is Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Notebook ( Intel Core i3-3120M/4 GB /750 GB HDD/ Win8/ 2 GB Graphics-AMD-8750M /15.6 Inch) - Buy Laptops Online @ Lowest Prices | Snapdeal

Could you guys give a detail avout proccy and GPU..

And finally, G6 2313AX users, please tell me your experience..


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



firoz3321 said:


> My usb 3.0 Ports are still not working


Download *AMD Chipset Drivers* from this page and install. - AMD Chipset Drivers


----------



## firoz3321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> Download *AMD Chipset Drivers* from this page and install. - AMD Chipset Drivers



THank you for the reply, I believe i have those drivers, but i am downloading the Windows 7 version hope it works.

EDIT: WORKED  Thank you very much


----------



## sankar (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> Could you please post the reviews where it shows that the i3 is better than the a10?



Intel Core i3-3110M Ivy Bridge versus i3-2370M Sandy Bridge (page 1: Sandy Bridge versus Ivy Bridge, Core i3 versus i5) - BeHardware
this was posted by tkin. i saw this before i purchased G6 2313AX but dont know why i made a blunder. seriously i dont know what was i thinking at the time of the purchase.


----------



## lastname (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Just thought I'd chime in to mention that I got my Pavilion G6 2314 AX on the 30th. Ordered from flipkart on the 29th and it was on my desk 16 hours later.

Absolutely chuffed with it although it took me a while to get all the Win 7 drivers sorted. HP sure doesn't make things easy for you.


----------



## DVJex (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sankar said:


> @ DVJex thanks for the headsup. i have send the documents to HP with 3k because i am completely broke one of my friend helped me out. so now i am completely broke and i have 3k loan on my head its just great it will be long before i will get the salary. i dont know what was i thinking when i purchased this.
> a important question to you is that does your hard drive makes a noise i mean is it loud ? i can hear the noise from my hard drive when it works and its pretty loud and its really disturbing when i work at night alone.



 My HDD is quiet. So maybe you should get it checked?
My main problem with the system is only heat, the spot left of the touchpad (which i assume is the processor) gets heated quite a bit and is terrible with demanding games ;(. So what cooling pad are you using? 



sebuelias said:


> I have delayed picking up my 2313ax till monday. So that gives me two days to decide.
> If I don't pick it up, I can wait till June.
> So, guys help me out here..
> So far my only alternative is Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Notebook ( Intel Core i3-3120M/4 GB /750 GB HDD/ Win8/ 2 GB Graphics-AMD-8750M /15.6 Inch) - Buy Laptops Online @ Lowest Prices | Snapdeal
> ...



For the GPU, use the link below,
Computer Games on Laptop Graphic Cards - NotebookCheck.net Tech
The difference is mostly abt 0-20 FPS,based on the game. Though i'm not sure abt the driver versions used.  The Samsung might be a better buy, but you should look for reviews on that model.
And g6-2313ax is good enough for me. Except for the proccy heating up which i think is HP's fault , since the heat is only in one spot.
Games are mostly medium settings, and play fine. I've played Sleeping Dogs and Battlefield 3 on this, with only heat being the limiting factor to marathons.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

There is a deepcool cooling pad with 4 fans. It's 1.7k and is really good. Keeps the laptop very cool and blows out cool air from the bottom aswell. It's a must buy for AMD laptops IMO.

Edit: Check out flipkart for that cooling pad. I'll post the link when I get home.


----------



## jassi32 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

any support to install Ubuntu with proper working drivers ?
please help me out ---- i am using G6 2005 AX model



duke123 said:


> I installed latest ubuntu 12.04LTS desktop version...working fine along side windows...



can u provide help regarding drivers for ubuntu on G6 2005 AX ....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

got this baby today 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/I8krPpZ.jpg *i.imgur.com/GjNudc9.jpg *i.imgur.com/zJxfGx8.jpg


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> got this baby today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats !! Its hp probook ??


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sebuelias said:


> I have delayed picking up my 2313ax till monday. So that gives me two days to decide.
> If I don't pick it up, I can wait till June.
> So, guys help me out here..
> So far my only alternative is Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Notebook ( Intel Core i3-3120M/4 GB /750 GB HDD/ Win8/ 2 GB Graphics-AMD-8750M /15.6 Inch) - Buy Laptops Online @ Lowest Prices | Snapdeal
> ...



Go with samsung. That graphic card is good one.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



ankitkr091 said:


> Congrats !! Its hp probook ??



thanks. yes it is. 4445S.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> thanks. yes it is. 4445S.



Damages?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

32k inc HP backpack.


----------



## sankar (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> 32k inc HP backpack.


can u post some review or benchmark result ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sankar said:


> can u post some review or benchmark result ?



will post when i get time.


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@sam -please check your private messages. i am now proud of owner of not one but 3 amd laptops

g6-2005ax
g6-2314ax
g6-2312ax


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@all

I have been facing severe heat issues with the g6 2005ax, manually upgraded to win8 pro, although the issue was there on win7 too.
Need for speed most wanted 2012 throws both the cpu/gpu in excess of 85c in under 5 minutes.
Installed coolsense, no gains.


Tried AMD overdrive to undervolt ang got meagre gains.

ANy pointers or solutions?


UPDATE:
MSI afterburner says gpu at 96c
Core_temp says all 4 cores near 100c

3minutes max of need for speed most wanted.
Power Profile: Power Saving


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Buy a cooling pad.
Laptops tend to heat during gaming.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> Buy a cooling pad.
> Laptops tend to heat during gaming.



This particular laptop is not just heating, its trying to burn itself down.
Doing nothing but idling also sets the cpu to 65c with cpu usage hovering about 2-8%.

How do you guys fare with the haeting?
Simple multi-threaded winrar benchmark kicks it to 90 in about 20sec.

start coretemp
press win key+r
type winrar
press enter
press alt+B
wait for 20s
look for the temp in coretemp


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

My laptop heats up while idle aswell. I own a deepcool cooling pad and believe me mate, it does wonders to the laptop. It keeps it really cool.
PM me if you want the link to the pad.


----------



## sankar (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> My laptop heats up while idle aswell. I own a deepcool cooling pad and believe me mate, it does wonders to the laptop. It keeps it really cool.
> PM me if you want the link to the p-ad.


Which model ? My average temp is 48-73C no gaming just office work with vs 2010 and movies.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

2005ax


----------



## sankar (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> 2005ax


sorry i mean the cooler.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Deepcool Multi core X6. It's priced at Rs. 1725.


----------



## magnet (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> thanks. yes it is. 4445S.



Any specific reason to go for such low model?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

*i.imgur.com/boMvCsV.jpg

anyone complaining about temperature, please double check using HWInfo as well. This is what i found just now. HWMonitor is saying my proccy temp is 84 (98 max. i would have burn my hand by now) whereas HWInfo says it is 35 (49 max) and battery care shows it to be a mere 27. It is around 35 as only the fan part is slightly warm.


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> Deepcool Multi core X6. It's priced at Rs. 1725.



You can buy the deepcool x6 for 1600 in mumbai. if anyone interested please email me on nadeem107@gmail.com


----------



## sankar (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@sam my temperature reading.
*i.imgur.com/2MAhsBF.jpg?1


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

is the 73degree under load? 50degree under low load is fine considering it is HP and laptop is packing quite a bit of processing power. tomorrow i'll test some games to check for load temps.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

As far what I've found out from the hordes of laptop in my hostel, amd runs a bit hotter than intel. So 50 degree is okay considering it is A10


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

played Dirt Showdown (default resolution, everything set to mid/high) for 45min and this is the temperature chart:

*i.imgur.com/wevYeT3.jpg

considering my lappy has an entry level APU and 2GB ram only, Dirt Showdown didn't lag at all. though FPS was below 25 as it was not smooth as PC but still it ran at medium details.


----------



## sankar (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@Sam yes i used Hyper Pi 16M Calculation.
@DVJex i am using a SVB cooling pad.Although its effectiveness is questionable all i can say is atleast something is spinning underneath it.
This is the reading i am getting after 2H+ of (Watching youtube video and background download ) usage 
BTW how much battery backup up you are getting ?

*i.imgur.com/9JVzRgg.jpg?1


----------



## geekeek (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> played Dirt Showdown (default resolution, everything set to mid/high) for 45min and this is the temperature chart:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/wevYeT3.jpg
> 
> considering my lappy has an entry level APU and 2GB ram only, Dirt Showdown didn't lag at all. though FPS was below 25 as it was not smooth as PC but still it ran at medium details.



Hi Sam,

Could you please tell me what are the best settings for farcry 3? And I tried with Crossfire enabled/disabled, didn't see much of a difference.


----------



## DVJex (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



jassi32 said:


> any support to install Ubuntu with proper working drivers ?
> please help me out ---- i am using G6 2005 AX model
> 
> 
> ...





sankar said:


> Unbelievable
> 
> Just stumbled onto this
> icewheel Blog
> ...


 In that blog:  hp pavilion g6-2313ax ubuntu
Credits to sankar 
 P.S:Ubuntu 13.04 is coming this month.

@sankar
 Ok. It does still seem to be a little hot. And i have no idea abt battery backup. I think it's the same as everyone else's. I only did the initial charge and discharge on the battery, and i didnt use it again. BTW the lap is also becoming cheaper quite quickly, it has 1k cashback on flipkart now. 

@sam
 Thanks man. Core Temp gives more realistic temp readings. 

@geekeek
 Most modern games run fine on medium. And afaik only some games support Asymmetric Crossfire.


----------



## sankar (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@DVJex thanks for the info man. My backup only lasts about 1H and 40-45Min i made a big mistake buying this model man.
i think laptops with Richland APU will be launched very soon so they reduced the prices also as sam said earlier 38K for this model is not justified at all.

Did you opted for extended warranty ? BTW what happened to your 7300GT ?


----------



## zacfx05 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

friends which is the latest stable driver released (hp 2005ax) can u please post a link

@sam hey just want to know what is your opinion on this when compared to 4445s

*www.flipkart.com/hp-4431s-probook-laptop-2nd-gen-ci3-4gb-500gb-dos-1gb-graph/p/itmdjny6qxmzfb6e?pid=COMDJMZSPYGGAKRD&ref=7687542d-072c-4818-9c57-be3c2ff7a95e

i am confused with both of this since both are same with the later one with i3 2nd generation + 7470m ddr5(i guess its a typo )i guess it has more performance, if not for gaming which one will u suggest


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



zacfx05 said:


> friends which is the latest stable driver released (hp 2005ax) can u please post a link



better stick to 13.1. for now AMD is busy testing beta drivers.



zacfx05 said:


> @sam hey just want to know what is your opinion on this when compared to 4445s
> 
> HP 4431s ProBook Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com
> 
> i am confused with both of this since both are same with the later one with i3 2nd generation + 7470m ddr5(i guess its a typo )i guess it has more performance, if not for gaming which one will u suggest



4445S is definitely not aimed at power users. you can feel the slowness when you have multiple apps running and you throw another one. this one looks good but instead of a last gen processor and a slow discrete GPU, i feel 3rd gen i3 without any discrete GPU will help more. performance will be roughly equal to the integrated GPU on 4445S. and this one has GDDR5 graphics memory. not DDR5.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^Why didn't you go for another 4GB of RAM, sam ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> ^Why didn't you go for another 4GB of RAM, sam ?



the shop didn't have the 4GB sku. and had i asked them to upgrade they'll simply add a 2GB DDR3-1333Mhz ram against the already installed DDR3-1600Mhz stick. immediate drop in performance and moreover no dual ch.


----------



## zacfx05 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> 4445S is definitely not aimed at power users. you can feel the slowness when you have multiple apps running and you throw another one. this one looks good but instead of a last gen processor and a slow discrete GPU, i feel 3rd gen i3 without any discrete GPU will help more. performance will be roughly equal to the integrated GPU on 4445S. and this one has GDDR5 graphics memory. not DDR5.



ddr5 my typo  , sam can u show a link probook with 3rd gen i3 as you mentioned that will be much better, but sam my question was among this two laptops which is better only considering cpu performance. the 4445s is backed with three yrs warranty i guess whn 4431 with one yr as per flipkart listing. the guy just use cad drawings and browsing.
if you were to suggest among this two which one will u go for
i found ths one one but is it worth *www.flipkart.com/hp-4440s-probook-3rd-gen-ci5-6gb-500gb-dos/p/itmdfbbkgh5czzft

( i guess i will be asked to create another thread  )


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

if you want 14" aka light weight lappy, the former one. for 15", 4440S. battery backup should be more in 4440S as it lacks a discrete GPU.
And both  carries 1yr warranty only.

 performance wise 2nd as well as 3rd gen i3 are close. Considering i am using a hyper slow A6 dual core without much of a problem, you won't miss out anything with 2nd gen i3 still 3rd gen will be better.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> the shop didn't have the 4GB sku. and had i asked them to upgrade they'll simply add a 2GB DDR3-1333Mhz ram against the already installed DDR3-1600Mhz stick. immediate drop in performance and moreover no dual ch.



Online ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> Online ?



no locally.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> no locally.



I meant to say why didn't you try online ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> I meant to say why didn't you try online ?



flipkart doesn't offer COD on such expensive stuff. HS18 won't even ship the lappy. and i was getting the laptop locally for same price (FK won't give any backpack so add 1k more) so cancelled out online purchase this time.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^RAM dude. I already know about laptop


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> ^RAM dude. I already know about laptop



 i'll order from flipkart. they have 4GB stick of the required speed for 1.9k (Gskill). actually waiting for pricedrop.


----------



## jassi32 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

when i play crysis 3 , with dual graphics enabled it lags as hell on low settings 
when i play wit disabled dual graphics its plays smooth even on high settings .....
crysis 3 is a dx11 game , so dual graphic should make it smooth rather making it lag ....
any solution
 P:S -- i have G6 2005 ax windows 7 HB


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Try updating the drivers..


----------



## sankar (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@sam after just few minutes on sniper elite v2 my temperature reading shows this is this normal ? 

*i.imgur.com/u3uwqn6.jpg


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Perfectly normal. My laptop heats upto 95 degree while playing bf3 mp so yea, that's quite good.


----------



## sankar (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> Perfectly normal. My laptop heats upto 95 degree while playing bf3 mp so yea, that's quite good.



if u play for an hour is there any chance that the hardware will get damaged due to high temperature ? 
do u have a cooling pad ? which one ? can u recommend something for me within 1k.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sankar said:


> if u play for an hour is there any chance that the hardware will get damaged due to high temperature ?
> do u have a cooling pad ? which one ? can u recommend something for me within 1k.



In your case, no it will not affect your laptop's hardware. Yes I own a cooling pad. Deepcool x6 which costs 1.7k.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sankar said:


> @sam after just few minutes on sniper elite v2 my temperature reading shows this is this normal ?
> 
> *i.imgur.com/u3uwqn6.jpg



90 during gaming session is fine but either buy a cooling pad or try to make room below the laptop. i last used 2005AX several months ago so can't remember if the intake slot is at the bottom or front. anyway just make sure there is sufficient space. and check if the fan speed can be changed using MSI after burner. will help.


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

guys how do i enable turbo frquency on my g6-2312ax as it goes to max 2.3mhz on heavy usage and apps start to hang.


----------



## xXD3VILXx (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> Perfectly normal. My laptop heats upto 95 degree while playing bf3 mp so yea, that's quite good.



hey man can u tell me the fps u get on bf3 with video settings n resolution u play on.....
bcoz m goin to buy the 2312ax for bf3 mp mostly...pls reply it's urgent.....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> guys how do i enable turbo frquency on my g6-2312ax as it goes to max 2.3mhz on heavy usage and apps start to hang.



turbo is on by default and unless you limit the frequency from AMD CCC, it'll hit turbo. try yourself: open CPU_Z and compress a 1GB file. check the frequency in CPU_Z


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Well the multiplayer part of bf3 is quite demanding so i keep my overall settings on low and resolution of 1360x768. I get a decent 24-45 fps.


----------



## powerstarprince (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Anybody here uses the unifl amd+intel drivers? Or ppl who have amd a8 and a10 proccy use the official amd drivers??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> Anybody here uses the unifl amd+intel drivers? Or ppl who have amd a8 and a10 proccy use the official amd drivers??



APUs don't need Leascat drivers.


----------



## DVJex (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sankar said:


> @DVJex thanks for the info man. My backup only lasts about 1H and 40-45Min i made a big mistake buying this model man.
> i think laptops with Richland APU will be launched very soon so they reduced the prices also as sam said earlier 38K for this model is not justified at all.
> 
> Did you opted for extended warranty ? BTW what happened to your 7300GT ?



Ohk. You can buy a second battery or a bigger one, but you're currently broke iirc...
 Yea i did, got the claim approved too.
 It died. It lasted 7 years, so i guess it's cool...


----------



## xXD3VILXx (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

hey random people pls help me buy a laptop only for gaming.................
which is better 2312ax or the samsung np370 s06in.......
the 370 has 8750m 2gb ddr3 with i3......
pls help...............


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> turbo is on by default and unless you limit the frequency from AMD CCC, it'll hit turbo. try yourself: open CPU_Z and compress a 1GB file. check the frequency in CPU_Z




i tried as asked and max it hit was 2.80 mhz. it won't go higher than that. how do i check if frequency is limited in AMD CCC.

i ran winrar compression at full speeds. opened 400 plus tabs in chrome and ran hd video in splayer,  see screenshot attached.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^^ check in AMD CCC under Power. there should be something called CPU Power. It has the speed limiting option. and check if there is any bios update available.


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> ^^ check in AMD CCC under Power. there should be something called CPU Power. It has the speed limiting option. and check if there is any bios update available.




cpu power is set to 2300 mhz and bios is updated to latest version f.26 and crossfire is enabled.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> cpu power is set to 2300 mhz and bios is updated to latest version f.26 and crossfire is enabled.



read this thread: turbo core not working on AMD A10 4600M ?? maybe it'll help you fix the problem.


----------



## powerstarprince (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> APUs don't need Leascat drivers.



Sam, then how will u install drivers for the integrated as well as discrete graphic cards?
Does the package contain same driver and installs for both the cards?
In intel+nvidia laptops, we had to install drivers seperately for intel and nvidia cards.. and optimus works flawlessly.
Here, for intel+amd ones.. the intel driver is embedded inside the package but in real terms, the amd driver takes control over it for switchable graphics to work.
So, i can't download the amd and intel drivers seperately.. then install and see if switchable is working like in optimus? 7670m btw


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> Sam, then how will u install drivers for the integrated as well as discrete graphic cards?
> Does the package contain same driver and installs for both the cards?
> In intel+nvidia laptops, we had to install drivers seperately for intel and nvidia cards.. and optimus works flawlessly.
> Here, for intel+amd ones.. the intel driver is embedded inside the package but in real terms, the amd driver takes control over it for switchable graphics to work.
> So, i can't download the amd and intel drivers seperately.. then install and see if switchable is working like in optimus? 7670m btw



AMD catalyst drivers support both discrete as well as APU graphics. so single or dual works without any problem. in your case, remove all traces of catalyst & Intel driver and try leascat drivers. then switchable graphics should work (you may still have to force some games to run using AMD gpu)


----------



## powerstarprince (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Did u try unifl drivers before..? Can u tell me which leshcat driver to download?? And u have any idea when the next whql catalyst driver will release.?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> Did u try unifl drivers before..? Can u tell me which leshcat driver to download?? And u have any idea when the next whql catalyst driver will release.?



nope. never. try the latest one (based on 13.3 beta). and looking at the rate at which AMD is forcing out beta only driver, nobody other than AMD employees can give a correct guess. in my desktop as well as laptop i am still using 13.1 stable driver.


----------



## aAdirulz (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

hey guys I bought Hp pavilion g62005ax n den went 3rd year(1+1 is free) n submitted all the required documents back in aug 2012. and then after few months got a conformation msg that my documents have been accepted n i also got a mail providing a link stating that make a print out copy of it but when I click on the link it takes me to some chineese website or what .
so plz help if facing the same problem like mine r ny suggestions..


----------



## sankar (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@DVJex i got the approval on 1st april but still i have not received the carepack link. dont know when they will send it.
 \../  yea i am completely broke now. i had a miniature heart attack on morning after comparing two models and their prices

1. G6 2314AX = 32990
2. G6 2313AX = 37990 
 difference is now 5k only for A10 and A8 and i wonder how this is justified. Buddy i am filling lot of pain in my heart.


----------



## powerstarprince (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

how much was it before??


----------



## sankar (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> how much was it before??


i think it was 4k but i might be wrong.buddy lots of pain!


----------



## powerstarprince (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

i think it shud be 2.5-3k to be justified.


----------



## bhupati (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Want to check something with the community before I take my 6 months old 2005ax to the service center.

Issue: On a clean install, 13.1 drivers, dual-mode disabled and low settings, I can't play even basic games for longer than 15 mins as it hibernates due to overheating (Error 90D). The game being Antichamber - a puzzle based mindf**ker - also happens with portal 1, forget about heavier games. The heat vents are not covered.

Survey: Those of you who can play games (some even Crysis 3 ) for longer than that, please answer the following -
1. How old is your laptop?
2. Can you game long hours on low-med settings with/without cooling pads? The laptop intakes air from the side vents and expels from the bottom ones so can cooling pads really make a difference?
3. Has anyone facing the same issue got it fixed by servicing (cleaning/changing thermal paste)?
4. What's the temperature in your place/city. In mine it's hovering around 40°c but the same issue in 4°c last winter as well, so don't think that's important but just to know. 

Thank you.


----------



## jassi32 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



bhupati said:


> Want to check something with the community before I take my 6 months old 2005ax to the service center.
> 
> Issue: On a clean install, 13.1 drivers, dual-mode disabled and low settings, I can't play even basic games for longer than 15 mins as it hibernates due to overheating (Error 90D). The game being Antichamber - a puzzle based mindf**ker - also happens with portal 1, forget about heavier games. The heat vents are not covered.
> 
> ...




ERROR 90 D --- fan not working , get it replaced as soon as possible , i got mine replaced once , my temp used to reach 102 deg. and sudden shutdown to prevent damage .

1.7 months old 
2. no cooling pad , played upto 3 hours , no lags , max temp 88 deg on crysis 3 high settings 
3. yeah when they will replace the fan , thermal paste will b applied again , no worries 
4. city temp 38 deg , these , on normal usage i get , 40-47 range , on power , hp recommended power settings , HIGH performance its 52 deg ...
playing games on HP power -- max hit is 77 , on high performance max hit is 88


----------



## bhupati (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Thanks jassi32, now I'm convinced my hardware's kaput. Glad I bought the 3 years warranty...first of many repairs to come


----------



## zacfx05 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

guys i am doing a fresh format to windows 8 keeping the hp recovery partition untouched, but i cannot find the recovery software for windows 8 , can somebody put up a link.
i have not made recovery disc, but had used hp recovery software on windows 7 . HP 2005AX here. 

@Bhupati man i too have a 8 months old lappie , i never use it without my cooler it really does a gret job, but some days back i used hp recovery to factory state, and installed 13.1 driver. i had felt never b4 hot air blown out of vents on dirt3, but just checked for probably 10 minute just ran the bench and played a game. but i had no other issues only this time, may be its normal but i had not noticed it before


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Guys:-  i have a display related question. 

When i plug the laptop to my lcd tv via hdmi. the display properties give me 4 options.

1) Duplicate Display.
2) extend Display.
3) use display on device 1 (laptop screen)
4) use display on device 1 (laptop screen)

Now  when i try use duplicate display. it only streams at 768p. how do i duplicate the display at my lcd's native resolution  of 1080p.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



zacfx05 said:


> guys i am doing a fresh format to windows 8 keeping the hp recovery partition untouched, but i cannot find the recovery software for windows 8 , can somebody put up a link.
> i have not made recovery disc, but had used hp recovery software on windows 7 . HP 2005AX here.
> 
> @Bhupati man i too have a 8 months old lappie , i never use it without my cooler it really does a gret job, but some days back i used hp recovery to factory state, and installed 13.1 driver. i had felt never b4 hot air blown out of vents on dirt3, but just checked for probably 10 minute just ran the bench and played a game. but i had no other issues only this time, may be its normal but i had not noticed it before



Call for hp guys and get the vents cleaned...


----------



## powerstarprince (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I couldn't get the unifl 13.1 whql driver with signed certificate to work, so after a hiatus i got back my stock driver to work. Does anyone know what amdkmdap is?? and why is it showing under video renderer options besides direct3d hal under graphic device for an old online game? Previously it used to show as intel hd 4000 in place of amdkmdap.


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Guys:- i have a display related question for 2312ax using amd catalyst 13.1

When i plug the laptop to my lcd tv via hdmi. the display properties give me 4 options.

1) Duplicate Display.
2) extend Display.
3) use display on device 1 (laptop screen)
4) use display on device 1 (laptop screen)

Now when i try use duplicate display. it only streams at 768p. how do i duplicate the display at my lcd's native resolution of 1080p.


----------



## anshul.katta (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

How is HP g6 -2312 ax  for gaming , mostly FPS games like COd MW series kind of games ...??

does it lag ,


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



anshul.katta said:


> How is HP g6 -2312 ax  for gaming , mostly FPS games like COd MW series kind of games ...??
> 
> does it lag ,



Lol no it wont lag..that thing doesnt lag on my 8400gs aswell.. And 8400gs sucks big time..
You will be able to play the game on high settings so no worries.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



anshul.katta said:


> How is HP g6 -2312 ax  for gaming , mostly FPS games like COd MW series kind of games ...??
> 
> does it lag ,



badly overpriced. go for 2314AX.


----------



## anshul.katta (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> Lol no it wont lag..that thing doesnt lag on my 8400gs aswell.. And 8400gs sucks big time..
> You will be able to play the game on high settings so no worries.



thanks , what games have u played on this laptop...you are talking abt this laptop LINK


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I have a 2005ax which has a8 processor and I have played a lot of games in it like the whole AC series, COD mw 1, 2, 3, bo, bf3, just cause 2, dirt 3, dead island, and several other games. Dont worry mate, your laptop will be able to play most of the games.


----------



## anshul.katta (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> I have a 2005ax which has a8 processor and I have played a lot of games in it like the whole AC series, COD mw 1, 2, 3, bo, bf3, just cause 2, dirt 3, dead island, and several other games. Dont worry mate, your laptop will be able to play most of the games.



Thanks , 



sam said:


> badly overpriced. go for 2314AX.



i am hp employee  , i m getting it very cheap , as i m selling my old lappy also


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



anshul.katta said:


> i am hp employee  , i m getting it very cheap , as i m selling my old lappy also



then you'll get 2314AX even more cheap. At 40k, i'll suggest going to 3rd gen i5 + 7670M. A10 is fast & dualGPU is future proof but i5 looks better at this price.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> then you'll get 2314AX even more cheap. At 40k, i'll suggest going to 3rd gen i5 + 7670M. A10 is fast & dualGPU is future proof but i5 looks better at this price.



+1 But my friend has that laptop. Him and I compared fps while playing a few games and my laptop was performing a little better than his. (fifa 13, battlefield 3, and 2 more games)
Im no techno guy but maybe amd cpu+gpu is a better combo. 
Just saying though..


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

FLIPKART had reduced price for 2312ax to 38350 at the beginning of april just for 2-3 days. and i bought it then. true that i5 is faster compared to a10 but you wudn't get i5 with graphic card and 1tb for that price.




Guys:- i have a display related question for 2312ax using amd catalyst 13.1

When i plug the laptop to my lcd tv via hdmi. the display properties give me 4 options.

1) Duplicate Display.
2) extend Display.
3) use display on device 1 (laptop screen)
4) use display on device 1 (laptop screen)

Now when i try use duplicate display. it only streams at 768p. how do i duplicate the display at my lcd's native resolution of 1080p.

I am probably the luckiest guy in this regard. got hp g6-2312ax for 38350 from flipkart. (that offer was only for 2-3 days). now my extended warranty carepaq has already come. i applied on 10/04/2013 for the extended warranty and i have already got it on 19/04/2013. normally the processing time is 30 days but some members in this forum have got their warranty pack after 45 days.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> FLIPKART had reduced price for 2312ax to 38350 at the beginning of april just for 2-3 days. and i bought it then. true that i5 is faster compared to a10 but you wudn't get i5 with graphic card and 1tb for that price.
> 
> View attachment 10068
> 
> ...



It's probably because your laptop display resolution is 768p and you're duplicating it.


----------



## sankar (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> FLIPKART had reduced price for 2312ax to 38350 at the beginning of april just for 2-3 days. and i bought it then. true that i5 is faster compared to a10 but you wudn't get i5 with graphic card and 1tb for that price.
> 
> View attachment 10068
> 
> ...


As  Harsh Pranami said laptop does not support 1080p display then u cannot extend the display and hope to get full hd. you are totally lucky dude i am still waiting for my carepack link got approved on 1st april. do u own 2314 and 2312AX both of them ?


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sankar said:


> As  Harsh Pranami said laptop does not support 1080p display then u cannot extend the display and hope to get full hd. you are totally lucky dude i am still waiting for my carepack link got approved on 1st april. do u own 2314 and 2312AX both of them ?



so when i paly full hd moovies on my lcd will it stream at 768p or 1080p?

i have 3 amd laptops purchased in the last 8 months. 

2312ax for myself. (upgraded ram to 8 gb)
2314ax for my brother
2005ax purchased last year august for my youngest brother.


----------



## sankar (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^^
yea full hd means 1920 x 1080. this is not supported so u cant extend full hd it will show 768p for more info 

What is 4K Exactly? - Bright Side Of News*

what is your main usage ? playing games or office work ?


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sankar said:


> ^^
> yea full hd means 1920 x 1080. this is not supported so u cant extend full hd it will show 768p for more info
> 
> What is 4K Exactly? - Bright Side Of News*
> ...



my main use is to watch full hd and bluray movies on my lcd tv connected to my laptop via hdmi. 
the screen resolution shows 768p on my lcd. but will that impact the pixelation of the movies or will i be able to watch  movies at 1080p


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> my main use is to watch full hd and bluray movies on my lcd tv connected to my laptop via hdmi.
> the screen resolution shows 768p on my lcd. but will that impact the pixelation of the movies or will i be able to watch  movies at 1080p



Try to find out ,no offense, it might get scaled


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



nikufellow said:


> Try to find out ,no offense, it might get scaled



how can i check what pixelation is the video playing at?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> how can i check what pixelation is the video playing at?



Well you said that the videos are streaming at only 768p on your lcd. How did you know that?


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Well you said that the videos are streaming at only 768p on your lcd. How did you know that?



no dude what i meant earlier was that the lcd is only displaying 768p resolution via hdmi as i have duplicated the laptop screen. 
i dont know how to check what pixelation is the video being streamed at. 

Let me try putting it in a different way. lets say i downloaded a 1080p video on my laptop. if i am watching the video on my laptop screen. will the video play at 1080p or my laptop screen size of 768p?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> Let me try putting it in a different way. lets say i downloaded a 1080p video on my laptop. if i am watching the video on my laptop screen. will the video play at 1080p or my laptop screen size of 768p?



it'll scale to maximum screen resolution i.e. 768p. if you duplicate it, tv/monitor too should display at 768p only. you can try using only 1 display (tv, laptop screen should turn off). that way you should get full hd video on tv.


----------



## anshul.katta (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> +1 But my friend has that laptop. Him and I compared fps while playing a few games and my laptop was performing a little better than his. (fifa 13, battlefield 3, and 2 more games)
> Im no techno guy but maybe amd cpu+gpu is a better combo.
> Just saying though..



I am AMD fan though , INTEL is  like IBM oldies , AMD is gaming dedicated , just i feel like , they have culture about gaming


----------



## sankar (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^ as a Hp employee how much going to cost you ?


----------



## powerstarprince (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

HP employee thing is like bullshit. In general, he would give not more than Rs.500-800/- discount from the final price. It's only applicable on certain laptops and not for the best selling ones. Suppose they offer around 5k discount for the model they show.. it's actually a new coming model or should most probably be the new price tag for a laptop with the same specs of what u have chosen, after them convincing you with the large provided discount. And that is actually being discontinued since it's sales were pretty low .

They showed my friend a model with free-dos which is priced at 34k. Then they said if hp employee discount is applied it would be 29k for it.. and then gave him the laptop with same specs but with win 8. Actually that model is a revised new model from the old one that costed 34k, but has a refreshed price tag and nothing more... When that model was added to their website, anyone can buy it for 29k without actually performing the employee discount and even though they want to opt for it, won't be given.


----------



## pushpak888 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

After much research i have finalised 3 laptops :

HP Pavilion G6-2314AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com Cost Rs.33074.

Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3 (3120M)/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB AMD Radeon™ HD 8750M Graphics). Cost Rs.34197.

In I5 series:
Samsung NP350V5X-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5 (3230M)/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB AMD Radeon™ HD 7670M Graphics Graph). cost Rs.39934.

Here i5 is costing me extra 6000 rs, with lesser graphics and less hard disk space is it worth it?

A comparision of the three is given in link : HP Pavilion G6-2314AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) vs Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) vs Samsung NP350V5X-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph): Compare Computers: Flip

I am a moderate gamer and will use the laptop for multipurpose such as browsing, presentations etc. , hence i am more inclined towards 2nd option at present, What do you guys suggest? If you have any better suggestion than the three listed above within the budget of 42k, Please do suggest.
Thanks in advance for your efforts..


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

The 3rd option is more future proof and will satisfy your basic needs.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



pushpak888 said:


> After much research i have finalised 3 laptops :
> 
> HP Pavilion G6-2314AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com Cost Rs.33074.
> 
> ...


Go for Sammy - 
The i3 one will suffice your needs also its more future proof in gaming than 7670m considering the fact that cpu bottlenecks are rare in most games. Btw is that Samsung model available with i5 i mean i5+8750m+dos if yes that'd be the most tempting offer!


----------



## powerstarprince (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



nikufellow said:


> Go for Sammy -
> The i3 one will suffice your needs also its more future proof in gaming than 7670m considering the fact that cpu bottlenecks are rare in most games. Btw is that Samsung model available with i5 i mean i5+8750m+dos if yes that'd be the most tempting offer!



+1 for sammy, hd 8750m at 34k and that too for an i3 3rd gen laptop is a steal. I think that laptop is well-built only drawback being no usb 3.0 ports available.


----------



## pushpak888 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



nikufellow said:


> Go for Sammy -
> The i3 one will suffice your needs also its more future proof in gaming than 7670m considering the fact that cpu bottlenecks are rare in most games. Btw is that Samsung model available with i5 i mean i5+8750m+dos if yes that'd be the most tempting offer!



Thanks for your suggestion and for your query there is 

Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5 (3230M)/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB AMD Radeon™ HD 8750M Graphics ) - Samsung: Flipkart.com - Rs.48979 , But its out of my reach.

I almost finalized HP Pavilion G6-2314AX  till i saw sammy i3 in samsung store..


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^^^ awww that's 48k  was thinking of just a 5k-6k difference when i3 changes to i5


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Whats the best way to get the thermal paste changed to something premium or say more effective. And add extra RAM modules ??
My notebook is under 3 years warranty , I don't want to void it by tampering the seal over the screws. But need to get the CPU temp. under control.


----------



## bhokal (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



pushpak888 said:


> After much research i have finalised 3 laptops :
> 
> HP Pavilion G6-2314AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com Cost Rs.33074.
> 
> ...


 
Got the 3rd model for 36k locally in delhi few days back


----------



## nithinajesh (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum. I have been reading this thread with quite a long time and I fell in love with 2314ax. Finally, I ordered it on saturday and got it today. I installed windows 7. I'm really happy to have bought this laptop. But I'm having two problems:
1 no bluetooth driver
2 unable to open catalyst centre. It shows an error ' command line interface has stopped

Can anyone help me with the issue.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



pushpak888 said:


> After much research i have finalised 3 laptops :
> 
> HP Pavilion G6-2314AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com Cost Rs.33074.
> 
> ...



2nd one


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

AMD Catalyst 13.4 (desktop as well as mobility) released.



> *Feature Highlights of AMD Catalyst™ 13.4*
> 
> Support added for AMD Radeon HD7790 and AMD Radeon HD 7990
> Catalyst Driver optimizations to improve performance in Far Cry 3, Crysis 3, and 3DMark
> ...


----------



## bhupati (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^ and here's the direct download link for Catalyst Mobility 13.4:
*www2.ati.com/DriverS/mobile/13-4_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql.exe


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

already added in first page. earlier link unknowingly changed to desktop version


----------



## hiteshlastm (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

what battery backup you people get on general use ..? plz share


----------



## sengalraja (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

i have hp g6 2301 ax and it gets really hot even when i am using chrome...anyone knows what to do about that??


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Call hp guys and get that lil beast cleaned up inside out.


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

for all guys using hp amd laptops (G6 series) the best cooling pad to keep your laptop cool to some degree is the deepcool multicore x6.  my advise use the pad upside down thereby using the big fans at the lower end.


----------



## hexacore (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I have a Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN with similar specs.. Now what's surprising is that it heats up like crazy.. As the A8 4500M  operating temperature is100°C and after that it is considered overheating. My laptop idles at 105°C and on a cold start it is 96°C don't know what the problem is.. After gaming and stuff it goes to 140°C.. Never seen it go below 90degrees.. Tried changing drivers formating but no good will be taking it to the Service Center tomorrow.. It's not even a month old. Anyone knows what could be the problem? I don't think my thermal sensor is spoilt cause I do feel the hot air.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hexacore said:


> I have a Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN with similar specs.. Now what's surprising is that it heats up like crazy.. As the A8 4500M  operating temperature is100°C and after that it is considered overheating. My laptop idles at 105°C and on a cold start it is 96°C don't know what the problem is.. After gaming and stuff it goes to 140°C.. Never seen it go below 90degrees.. Tried changing drivers formating but no good will be taking it to the Service Center tomorrow.. It's not even a month old. Anyone knows what could be the problem? I don't think my thermal sensor is spoilt cause I do feel the hot air.



not possible. laptop will shut down before it reach 105. using which monitoring software you checked temperature?


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

140 degree? /suicide
Dude change the app...its messing around with you..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> 140 degree? /suicide
> Dude change the app...its messing around with you..



once my laptop showed 100 degree after playing games for 30min. i was shocked as the readings were showing 100, but actually it was lot less as the vents itself were mild hot. My guess is around 65-70. This was with coretemp. I already know HWMonitor shows some wrong info not CoreTemp. Or it can be that the sensor in the processor is damaged or passing wrong reading.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Even I use coretemp and it shows crazy readings...reaches 98 degree easily while gaming and the cooler isnt proving itself useful either as the vents are on the side. Scumbag laptop designers...


----------



## sankar (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@sam can u help me little bit.
today i noticed 3 white pixels on my screen. two of them are bright and one of them is dim.
i looked up the hp dead pixel policy 
**h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c00288895
according to the hp 


> A full pixel defect is a bright white dot or very noticeable black dot on the display. No full pixel defects are allowed per HP's monitor specification.


i dont understand is this when i put a black background where the white dots i dont see the white dots but they are visible in other situation like watching movies and under a white background.is this a stuck pixel or a full pixel defect? is this qualifies for a replacement ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

you can try to manually removing the stuck pixel. i don't know the exact procedure but swiping the display with a moist cloth or so. if it doesn't help call HP. Dead pixel is covered by all manufacturers AFAIK.


----------



## hexacore (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> not possible. laptop will shut down before it reach 105. using which monitoring software you checked temperature?





rohanseth8 said:


> 140 degree? /suicide
> Dude change the app...its messing around with you..



I'm using Speccy, Cpu hardware monitor, Open hardware monitor.. All three showed the same readings. It gets off at 140°C..  Either it is really getting hot or my sensor is busted.


----------



## hexacore (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I don't know which app to believe.. But here is the screenshot can someone help me out.. And can someone install speccy on their laptop and tell me the temperature readings. Thank you


----------



## Nicks_252 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hi guys...

I wanna buy a new laptop, budget is 40K. I ll be using it for Photoshop, After Effects, HD movies and gaming (should be able to run Crysis 3 and BF3 at decent settings). Based on this thread and the reviews on flipkart, the 2314AX seems good enough. Which one would u recommend ?


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hexacore said:


> I don't know which app to believe.. But here is the screenshot can someone help me out.. And can someone install speccy on their laptop and tell me the temperature readings. Thank you



speccy, cpu wizard and hwmonitors are giving incorrect reading at the moment expecially with windows8. the core temp is correct and as per you screenshot you laptops temperature is 49C (CPU#0). you shouldn't be looking at tj max cause that is the max temp for shutdown.


----------



## hexacore (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> speccy, cpu wizard and hwmonitors are giving incorrect reading at the moment expecially with windows8. the core temp is correct and as per you screenshot you laptops temperature is 49C (CPU#0). you shouldn't be looking at tj max cause that is the max temp for shutdown.



:thumbup:
Thanks man.. Makes sense.. Finally a sigh of relief! 
Second thing I wanted to ask is when I try to update the graphic card driver to 13.5beta 2 screen should blink and switch on again after installation is complete.. But in my case the screen first blinks and just goes off.. Have to force restart the machine then it works normally.. 
Is it cause there are Samsung optimized drivers and not direct ones from AMD.. 
Can you send me a screenshot of ur HP driver details..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> speccy, cpu wizard and hwmonitors are giving incorrect reading at the moment expecially with windows8. the core temp is correct and as per you screenshot you laptops temperature is 49C (CPU#0). you shouldn't be looking at tj max cause that is the max temp for shutdown.



exactly. with Windows 7, i was getting 60degree max but with Windows 8 it jumps to 80 (sometimes 90). 



hexacore said:


> Second thing I wanted to ask is when I try to update the graphic card driver to 13.5beta 2 screen should blink and switch on again after installation is complete.. But in my case the screen first blinks and just goes off.. Have to force restart the machine then it works normally..
> Is it cause there are Samsung optimized drivers and not direct ones from AMD..
> Can you send me a screenshot of ur HP driver details..



because you are using 13.5 Beta when you should be using 13.4 WHQL build.


----------



## hexacore (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> exactly. with Windows 7, i was getting 60degree max but with Windows 8 it jumps to 80 (sometimes 90).
> 
> 
> 
> because you are using 13.5 Beta when you should be using 13.4 WHQL build.



What is the WHQL build? 
When I try to install 13.4 catalyst driver detection tool it says ur hardware is not compatible.. Visit Samsung for optimized drivers..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hexacore said:


> What is the WHQL build?



official stable build.



hexacore said:


> When I try to install 13.4 catalyst driver detection tool it says ur hardware is not compatible.. Visit Samsung for optimized drivers..



driver detection tool doesn't always work. use the official download link from first page.

PS: 64bit only. for 32bit, check guru3D.


----------



## Sounava (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Just logged in after a long time to say that I have also purchased the 2313AX around 3 weeks back


----------



## ankitkr091 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Sounava said:


> Just logged in after a long time to say that I have also purchased the 2313AX around 3 weeks back



Great!!! Hows the performance??


----------



## hexacore (May 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Successfully updated my driver to 13,4 

Wanted help in buying a Cooling Fan..
Was Considering these options:

Cooler Master Notepal XL Kite
Cooler Master Notepal X Lite Cooling Pad - Buy Cooling Pads Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com

DeepCool N400
*www.snapdeal.com/product/deepcool-n400-cooling-pad/653812?pos=56;112

This Stand with a Cooling Fan seems real nice but how efficient will the cooling be?
*www.ebay.in/itm/200915021243?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4578wt_906


Or any other in this range?

Hey Sam,
Got another problem.. Im unable to view the dual graphics option in the AMD Vision Engine Control..

I'm on Windows 8 64bit. Are switchable graphics disabled or something on Windows 8? Using the 13.4 driver 


Samsung Np355V5C-S05IN


----------



## mohsin20 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hexacore said:


> Successfully updated my driver to 13,4
> 
> Wanted help in buying a Cooling Fan..
> Was Considering these options:
> ...



for all guys using hp (G6 series)/samsung  amd laptops () the best cooling pad to keep your laptop cool to some degree is the deepcool multicore x6. my advise use the pad upside down thereby using the big fans at the lower end.


----------



## hexacore (May 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> hexacore said:
> 
> 
> > Successfully updated my driver to 13,4
> ...



thanks for the info.. you have any info on why the dual graphics option is not coming in my AMD Control Center?


----------



## mohsin20 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hexacore said:


> thanks for the info.. you have any info on why the dual graphics option is not coming in my AMD Control Center?



you are looking for dual graphics in the wrong header. look for it under power and/or performance


----------



## hexacore (May 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



mohsin20 said:


> you are looking for dual graphics in the wrong header. look for it under power and/or performance



Yup I checked all the options.. Can't find a way to disable the Dual graphics and force use only the 7670M


----------



## mohsin20 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hexacore said:


> Yup I checked all the options.. Can't find a way to disable the Dual graphics and force use only the 7670M


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hexacore said:


> Successfully updated my driver to 13,4
> 
> Wanted help in buying a Cooling Fan..
> Was Considering these options:
> ...


Try downloading the amd driver from samsung website. You'll get the dual graphics option. Happened with me too.



hexacore said:


> Successfully updated my driver to 13,4
> 
> Wanted help in buying a Cooling Fan..
> Was Considering these options:
> ...


Try downloading the amd driver from samsung website. You'll get the dual graphics option. Happened with me too.


----------



## hexacore (May 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Try downloading the amd driver from samsung website. You'll get the dual graphics option. Happened with me too.
> 
> 
> Try downloading the amd driver from samsung website. You'll get the dual graphics option. Happened with me too.



Ok Ill Try it.. But its the one that says VGA(Graphics),AMD for Windows 7 32bit& 64bit?


NP355V5C - DOWNLOADS | Support Samsung India


Did you clean install the driver or just installed over the existing ones?


----------



## Sounava (May 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



ankitkr091 said:


> Great!!! Hows the performance??


Great performance 
Playing games after a long time

In Far Cry 3 I can play only in Low Settings. Is this all right?? 
In Medium I am getting around 20fps, Low is giving me 30 fps


----------



## hexacore (May 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Can the dual graphic card option not be visible in the AMD control center because of faulty hardware?
And in the process of changing drivers I got the BSOD Paged error in nonpaged area.


Though when I play Skyrim and other games the AMD System Monitor shows both the GPUs working...


----------



## sandeep23 (May 8, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

My g6 2005-ax is now in deep coma (No Display)  
Thanks to HP Support assistant and Its recommended bios update. Tried all sort of tricks to revive it but no luck!!
Fortunately I have 3 years of warranty and HP support team has now recommended to replace the system board to resolve the issue.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 8, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hexacore said:


> Can the dual graphic card option not be visible in the AMD control center because of faulty hardware?
> And in the process of changing drivers I got the BSOD Paged error in nonpaged area.
> 
> 
> Though when I play Skyrim and other games the AMD System Monitor shows both the GPUs working...



Win 8??


----------



## hexacore (May 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Win 8??



Yup windows 8 64bit.. Every time I restart I get the bsod saying paged error in non paged area


----------



## coderunknown (May 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sandeep23 said:


> My g6 2005-ax is now in deep coma (No Display)
> Thanks to HP Support assistant and Its recommended bios update. Tried all sort of tricks to revive it but no luck!!



thats bad. did the display turn on after bios update or was the effect immediate?


----------



## donutshop (May 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hello guys, I need an opinion on 2302ax, preferably someone who has used it. I think its a decent lappy for 29k. The only thing that leaves me worried is A4 proccy. Before I get into further details, let me tell you what I want out of my laptop. 
1. MS Excel
2. Movies, no HD n all that. Should be watchable w/o lag.
3. Games - limited to League Of Legends, WoW, D3 and Starcraft 2.
I currently have a C2D (1.8, I think its E4320), 2GB 533 RAM desktop, with a 6670 and except for starcraft 2, I play the rest of the games at 1080, maxed out, but with AA and similar settings at off. So I think, on 2302ax, at 778 res, things should be fine. I will be pursuing my masters for 2 years, so my game time would be limited anyway. I just want to know if A4 will really bottleneck my lappy, or it would handle the stuff just about right. I have a PS3 for other games, so as I said before, I'll be playing only these games. Looking forward to interesting insights. Cheers.


----------



## sankar (May 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^ i think 2302 is great as per your requirement.A4 cpu might be slow did you look at the laptops with intel processors ? 
i am using hp laptop for around two months, only problem that i find is that the lcd is a total mirror. i can shave myself using my laptop no need of extra mirror.


----------



## donutshop (May 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sankar said:


> ^ i think 2302 is great as per your requirement.A4 cpu might be slow did you look at the laptops with intel processors ?
> i am using hp laptop for around two months, only problem that i find is that the lcd is a total mirror. i can shave myself using my laptop no need of extra mirror.


LOL. That's weird haha. Anyway I checked every laptop in the range of 30-40k and no laptop gives a SIGNIFICANT performance increase over 2302, with respect to my needs. I am not too sure about A4 and hence I need an opinion on it. Maybe someone here owns an A4 lappy or atleast have used it?


----------



## coderunknown (May 10, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



donutshop said:


> LOL. That's weird haha. Anyway I checked every laptop in the range of 30-40k and no laptop gives a SIGNIFICANT performance increase over 2302, with respect to my needs. I am not too sure about A4 and hence I need an opinion on it. Maybe someone here owns an A4 lappy or atleast have used it?



I have HP Probook 4445S with A6. A4 is basically low clocked A6 (similar to A8 being lower clocked A10). your first 2 requirements can be fulfilled even by some insanely slow and cheap laptop. as for games, most of the games you listed are CPU heavy if i remember the reviews correctly. because of the midrange graphics card, games will be playable at default resolution but i have a feeling the processor will hold back in some games not allowing you to max out.


----------



## pushpak888 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



donutshop said:


> LOL. That's weird haha. Anyway I checked every laptop in the range of 30-40k and no laptop gives a SIGNIFICANT performance increase over 2302, with respect to my needs. I am not too sure about A4 and hence I need an opinion on it. Maybe someone here owns an A4 lappy or atleast have used it?



If you dont mind trying outside ADM processors there is 

Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3 (3120M)/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB AMD Radeon™ HD 8750M Graphics). Cost Rs.33,000.

Its has more advance processor and better graphic card compared to the rest and comes cheap as well, the only disadvantage is no 3.0 USB but it is not a big worry to me as i don't use any 3.0 Devices yet.

I just bought it on ebay @ Rs. 32,300 using ebay discount. its a option worth noting for your needs and in your budget.


----------



## Vinoth Billa (May 11, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



bhaktanishant said:


> i am not able to play 'GTA IV' on my 'HP G6 2301ax', i always getting "fatal error RESC10" after 5 to 10 minute.
> i saw many people say on this forum that they have played "GTA IV" on "HP G6 2301ax" on medium setting also i watched video on youtube about that.
> 
> whats wrong with my laptop. Can't i play GTA IV on my laptop.
> PLZ help



Hye bro it's not lap problem jus update the game  i played gta4 nd completed in my LappY  Jus updated the game with patch 1.0.7.0  den i have got no errors nd game worked without any lags  jus try out bro B|

Hye guYs Now i am getting oly 1hr battery backup :/ Can i take lap to HP service center? will they replace the battery?


----------



## rohanseth8 (May 11, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^ You don't need to ask such a question bro. If you suffer from ANY problem during the warranty, contact HP service center guys and let them deal with it.


----------



## coderunknown (May 11, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Vinoth Billa said:


> Hye guYs Now i am getting oly 1hr battery backup :/ Can i take lap to HP service center? will they replace the battery?



do a clean installation of Windows once without any HP garbage. check if there is any improvement and also remember to calibrate your battery if its not calibrated for more than a month.


----------



## donutshop (May 11, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> I have HP Probook 4445S with A6. A4 is basically low clocked A6 (similar to A8 being lower clocked A10). your first 2 requirements can be fulfilled even by some insanely slow and cheap laptop. as for games, most of the games you listed are CPU heavy if i remember the reviews correctly. because of the midrange graphics card, games will be playable at default resolution but i have a feeling the processor will hold back in some games not allowing you to max out.


They aren't. I have a 1.8 GHz C2D, with 533 RAM and it handles them perfectly. Surely A4 with 1600 RAM do ATLEAST similar, that too at lower res. Anyway, how is your exp with A6? I reckon A4 will be only a lil slower than A6, but nothing noticable.



pushpak888 said:


> If you dont mind trying outside ADM processors there is
> 
> Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3 (3120M)/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB AMD Radeon™ HD 8750M Graphics). Cost Rs.33,000.
> 
> ...



Hmm, interesting. This would have been a blind pick if not for Samsung. Are Samsung any good when it comes to laptops?


----------



## pushpak888 (May 11, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



donutshop said:


> Hmm, interesting. This would have been a blind pick if not for Samsung. Are Samsung any good when it comes to laptops?



I bought it and its is yet to be delivered, will post a review when i do all the tests..


----------



## coderunknown (May 11, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



donutshop said:


> They aren't. I have a 1.8 GHz C2D, with 533 RAM and it handles them perfectly. Surely A4 with 1600 RAM do ATLEAST similar, that too at lower res. Anyway, how is your exp with A6? I reckon A4 will be only a lil slower than A6, but nothing noticable.



if with C2D you can play the games at 1080p resolution, A4 should allow to play at default resolution + high details level.

my laptop doesn't have any discrete GPU yet most games are playable at mid. but i don't play any of the strategy games you mentioned. playing games like Max Payne 3 or Borderlands 2 at mid.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 11, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hexacore said:


> Yup windows 8 64bit.. Every time I restart I get the bsod saying paged error in non paged area



Have you downloaded the drivers from manafacturer's website?? Drivers downloaded from amd don't work in win 8 most of the times.


----------



## sandeep23 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> thats bad. did the display turn on after bios update or was the effect immediate?


There was no display immediately after the bios update. Now my my system board has been replaced by HP and It is working fine now.
A word of caution for everyone: Please do NOT install bios update blindly. Visit your HP laptop support page and verify the update details.


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sandeep23 said:


> There was no display immediately after the bios update. Now my my system board has been replaced by HP and It is working fine now.



nice to know it is fixed.



sandeep23 said:


> A word of caution for everyone: Please do NOT install bios update blindly. Visit your HP laptop support page and verify the update details.



what you did exactly? flash the bios for wrong model?


----------



## Gaurang (May 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Buddy, i recently buyed lappy (named hp pavilion g6-2301ax). I accidentally corrupted its preinstalled windows 8 and deleted recovery partition. it will come with a gpt type partition table. what to do


----------



## Gaurang (May 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Also there, how to use turbo core technology in AMD A8-4500M APU


----------



## donutshop (May 15, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



pushpak888 said:


> If you dont mind trying outside ADM processors there is
> 
> Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3 (3120M)/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB AMD Radeon™ HD 8750M Graphics). Cost Rs.33,000.
> 
> ...



Dude, I have decided to buy this laptop. Please post a review asap, if you can! Thanks for brining this to my notice.


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Gaurang said:


> Also there, how to use turbo core technology in AMD A8-4500M APU



if you run in performance/normal mode, Turbo is already on.



Gaurang said:


> Buddy, i recently buyed lappy (named hp pavilion g6-2301ax). I accidentally corrupted its preinstalled windows 8 and deleted recovery partition. it will come with a gpt type partition table. what to do



(download and) install Windows 8 using the serial key written on the sticker on the underside of the laptop.


----------



## Gaurang (May 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I just not get Performance/Normal mode What is it?


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Gaurang said:


> I just not get Performance/Normal mode What is it?



click on the battery icon. select the mode.


----------



## Sounava (May 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

*i.imgur.com/RtDofWC.png
Shall I install this driver?
I am using 2313AX. I am already on v13.4


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Sounava said:


> Shall I install this driver?
> I am using 2313AX. I am already on v13.4



if everything is working fine, skip it.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 17, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Gaurang said:


> Buddy, i recently buyed lappy (named hp pavilion g6-2301ax). I accidentally corrupted its preinstalled windows 8 and deleted recovery partition. it will come with a gpt type partition table. what to do



Most probably there won't be any Serial no. on laptop...
Better call in HP Customer Care & Ask for help


----------



## Chaitanya (May 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



donutshop said:


> Dude, I have decided to buy this laptop. Please post a review asap, if you can! Thanks for brining this to my notice.



i wont say no to samsung lappies but thing is they overheat like anything...

i have used 3 models of it

i3+gt610
i5+gt520mx
i7+hd7670m

even durung simple jobs like hd video wathing temps on mine g6-2005ax remain @ 45-50 c
whilst those run savagely@70-77c


----------



## mohsin20 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

question for this forum.

How can i enable wifi-direct on my 2312ax laptop. it uses inbuilt Railink wifi adaptor card.


----------



## hiteshlastm (May 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hey guys, I want some advice selling my G6-2010AX, How much at most can I expect from a 6 months old (condition-9/10 laptop)
 with 6 months warranty+ accidental cover left along with laptop bag.....?????


----------



## rouble (May 24, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hello all,
Planning to buy a laptop for Gaming, Movies, Entertainment etc.
I have a few questions to make.if got time then do answer these.
I haven't read all the 62 pages, will do that once I finalize.So just want a quick review.

1.Are these laptops i.e. G6 Trinity ones really worth the hype.I am talking about the life span and performance of them.
How much years can I expect??

2.Any other option in this range.I don't think so??

3.I have HP Pavilion G6-2314AX in my mind and in my budget.Now tell me what is the main difference between this one and G6-2313AX.
I mean is it really worthy of spending 4k more?? Any significant changes.Will I be able to run all the games on 2314AX??

4.What about the battery of both?

And whatever extra you may know.
Thnx


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Well I'm a user of g6-2005ax and I'm satisfied.
g6-2313ax has A10 processor which is clocked at 200mhz more than that of A8. So it offers slightly more processing power. If you're ok with 4k difference then go for A10.
Also A10 radeon 7660 onboard. A8 has 7640. So the crossfire combination will yield better results in A10 lappy.


----------



## sankar (May 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@Sam hp rejected my clam regarding the lcd problem.
here is some pictures 

*i.imgur.com/jrozDf8.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/ZGwVz5l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GnDElWe.jpg

i am unlucky.
@ rouble heating is a major problem also cpu is not strong you will feel lag some time.


----------



## mohsin20 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

question for this forum.

How can i enable wifi-direct on my 2312ax laptop. it uses inbuilt Railink wifi adaptor card


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hey guys, i bought my G6 2005ax last year.
 Starting, it was pretty ok, for 6months... But starting this summer, it overheats like crazy. Games like Crysis 2 doesnt last more than 20-30mins as it overheats and shuts down!! 
The Hp Coolsense app opens but all i see is a small white unclickable window, as if its hanged.
Moreover my battery doesnt even last 1 hour of Dota game over wifi. 

Since its a budget laptop, i guess its not meant to function properly for more than 1yr. I bought this aftr recomendation from Digit forums, but i am quiet upset by its  "Long-term" condition ..its like the laptop has surrendered. Maybe the Graphic card was too much for its cheap parts :'( 

Can anyone help me with the temperature problem.??  Shall i open it with screws?  Warranty period is gone since its over a yr old! 
Why do all AMD laptops overheat ?? !!  And its so noisy, while watching movies it will roar as if im playin high end games like Dishonored or Skyrim . Oh ya, the laptop hits 80° even while playing 10yr old games like Warcraft III.  

Grandpa was right, cheap can never be good. Its like those Micromax Canvas phones, tempts u with its price and performance but aftr few months the true color comes out and becomes unusable.

People here praise the G6, cuz its brand new when they bought it...wait and let them use it for 12 -15 months,  then see the complains and frustrations crop up.. 
My Dad's  4 yr old DELL Inspiron 14 laptop is expenisive and shitty by todays standards, and is too old for basic gaming, but approx 4 years running and it still serves him well. 2+ hr battery and never crashed( according to him). Price is always equally proportionate to Quality.


----------



## rouble (May 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@Harsh Pranami Okay.But about the heating issues I hear about the laptop.Is it really that bad or just like normal laptops.
what is the longevity of the lappy as the above post of @mikael_schiffer has got me really worried.

@sankar I see that.Will keep the heating factor in mind.Thnx


----------



## nikufellow (May 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rouble said:


> @Harsh Pranami Okay.But about the heating issues I hear about the laptop.Is it really that bad or just like normal laptops.
> what is the longevity of the lappy as the above post of @mikael_schiffer has got me really worried.
> 
> @sankar I see that.Will keep the heating factor in mind.Thnx



If waiting is an option for its better to wait as a lot is happening these days even if you can't afford the newer gen lappies when they come out, at least the prices of current ones will drop substantiality


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sankar said:


> @Sam hp rejected my clam regarding the lcd problem.
> i am unlucky.



you'll get instant replacement in case of dead pixel but in case of white pixel it is difficult to convince them to get the display replaced. try some of the guides available on fixing the stuck pixel problem.



mikael_schiffer said:


> Hey guys, i bought my G6 2005ax last year.
> Starting, it was pretty ok, for 6months... But starting this summer, it overheats like crazy. Games like Crysis 2 doesnt last more than 20-30mins as it overheats and shuts down!!
> The Hp Coolsense app opens but all i see is a small white unclickable window, as if its hanged.



i think it is better to get the laptop serviced. applying a fresh coat of quality TIM (not the el-cheapo Rs.10 TIM locally available) will reduce the temperature to more manageable range.



mikael_schiffer said:


> Moreover my battery doesnt even last 1 hour of Dota game over wifi.



wifi drains battery fast and over that you are playing Dota2. what more can you expect. also is the battery calibrated?



mikael_schiffer said:


> Since its a budget laptop, i guess its not meant to function properly for more than 1yr. I bought this aftr recomendation from Digit forums, but i am quiet upset by its  "Long-term" condition ..its like the laptop has surrendered. Maybe the Graphic card was too much for its cheap parts :'(



check the Lenovo Y300 & Samsung Series 5 thread. they are having same problem while costing 2 times more.



mikael_schiffer said:


> Can anyone help me with the temperature problem.??  Shall i open it with screws?  Warranty period is gone since its over a yr old!



first check guides on disassemble. and get yourself ready with some TIM. and check if there are proper holes on the back panel where fan is located. most overheating laptops have no more than a couple of holes.



mikael_schiffer said:


> Why do all AMD laptops overheat ??



it looks more like a fan problem. noise + heat both points to a malfunctioning fan.



mikael_schiffer said:


> Oh ya, the laptop hits 80° even while playing 10yr old games like Warcraft III.



because the GPU will still run at max clock. same for processor. 



mikael_schiffer said:


> My Dad's  4 yr old DELL Inspiron 14 laptop is expenisive and shitty by todays standards, and is too old for basic gaming, but approx 4 years running and it still serves him well. 2+ hr battery and never crashed( according to him). Price is always equally proportionate to Quality.



this is true. they are heavy and thick but build quality is still the best among consumer grade laptops. but also lack of dedicated GPU has its shares on keeping it cool and long battery life.


----------



## rouble (May 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

@nikufellow I also think waiting is a better option now.There's no hurry.Can wait for 1-2 months.
Will buy in July if everything is upto the plan..


----------



## hiteshlastm (May 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

hmmm....I guess this Particular laptops are loosing their fame now,
For me- the battery is giving not more than a 2 - 2:30 hours of backup from the very first day while it should be around 4 hours, while normal browsing and youtube, FB etc.....@ lowest clock rate and energy saving profile with WIFI on.

heat is not a problem for me anymore as HP have already replaced the thermal paste and once the cleaning is done....I can't say about the Intel  Laptops but this particular one do not heats up dat bad. (2010AX)

Till now, WIFI adapter got replaced, Dolby speakers replacement done, Definitely HP lacks quality but I'd rate their service a 7/109 (-3 for not considering my battery backup problem), thks to HP but Im afraid what will happen when the warranty will get over, spending a extra 6K to extend warranty is just not done for me, also Im confused on how will I react when they will make me pay a 1000 Rs just for a visit and a huge chunk for repairs..........:3 

Moral of the Story- Buy any freaking laptop in the market, whether cheap or expensive no matter what configuration/ features you want or whatever the company is, Laptops are fragile piece of equipment.........GET YOURSELF A THREE YEAR WARRANTY COVER as they are making cheap electronics components day by day and they are not that solid and robust as they were before....
GET YOURSELF A DAMN GOOD CHEAP ASS LONG LIFE PC FOR EXTREME GAMING.....ALL I CAN SAY IS I LOVE MY DESKTOP <3

Also, It will be very kind if someone post the links/pics of disassembling this particular laptops series

cause we all wanna clean it up after the warranty period will be over         ......


----------



## Sandeep Roy (May 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Guys I'm fu**ed.. In serious mess
I bought 2005ax less than 10months ago.
Was having problem with "plugged in, not charging". Customer Care seemed top notch and sent me a bios update. Called me 3days later and told me to update the bios and give feedback, so I, despite being a noobie tried to update the bios. After 80% of bios update, the laptop shut down suddenly(perhaps due to overheating, not sure). Since then, all I'm getting when turning on is a blank screen with fan rotating at full speed(maybe processor running too) and no other response. The LED on the power button and wifi button is ON and no other response. By no response, I mean nothing.. The fan is just running and the laptop is getting heated with blank screen, no keys responding, not even the power button. Only way to turn it off is to remove the battery. 
So, i contacted the customer care again and reported the problem. The one giving assistance took his time and told me a mechanic is coming to replace my motherboard. Why motherboard? Everything was running perfectly just 2hrs ago, its my mess up with bios that screwed up. Anyway, m not sure if motherboard replacement can fix it and I really hope he can fix the problem anyhow cz I'm gonna be die of boredom if it doesnt get fixed soon. He is supposed to come in 3days. Any suggestions/knowledge/views regarding this will be very helpful.
Also, not being greedy, what are the terms of a complete replacement of a HP laptop in India? They should replace it if they cant fix it right? cz I havent misuse, or broken any rules, havent tweaked and abided by their suggestions.. I would gladly accept if my laptop is fixed though


----------



## coderunknown (May 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Sandeep Roy said:


> Guys I'm fu**ed.. In serious mess
> I bought 2005ax less than 10months ago.
> Was having problem with "plugged in, not charging". Customer Care seemed top notch and sent me a bios update. Called me 3days later and told me to update the bios and give feedback, so I, despite being a noobie tried to update the bios. After 80% of bios update, the laptop shut down suddenly(perhaps due to overheating, not sure). Since then, all I'm getting when turning on is a blank screen with fan rotating at full speed(maybe processor running too) and no other response. The LED on the power button and wifi button is ON and no other response. By no response, I mean nothing.. The fan is just running and the laptop is getting heated with blank screen, no keys responding, not even the power button. Only way to turn it off is to remove the battery.
> So, i contacted the customer care again and reported the problem. The one giving assistance took his time and told me a mechanic is coming to replace my motherboard. Why motherboard? Everything was running perfectly just 2hrs ago, its my mess up with bios that screwed up. Anyway, m not sure if motherboard replacement can fix it and I really hope he can fix the problem anyhow cz I'm gonna be die of boredom if it doesnt get fixed soon. He is supposed to come in 3days. Any suggestions/knowledge/views regarding this will be very helpful.
> Also, not being greedy, what are the terms of a complete replacement of a HP laptop in India? They should replace it if they cant fix it right? cz I havent misuse, or broken any rules, havent tweaked and abided by their suggestions.. I would gladly accept if my laptop is fixed though



motherboard's bios chip is gone. so they will replace the mobo rather than fix the bios chip. this has happened with some other member also and after motherboard replacement the laptop booted fine. AFAIK, laptops are usually not replaced though definitely possible.

if possible get yourself some quality TIM and ask the technician to apply a fresh coat on the processor to fix the heating problem at the same time.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

My brother's dv6 was replaced by another dv6 as some issue was remaining unsolved by hp.....Most probably it was data loss issue...Even after replacing every component, OS used to get erased within 2-3 days...HP also kept the laptop with them for a week, and then gave him a brand new laptop. 
2.In my college, a dv4 model fell from the rooftop of a hostel, and it was in such a condition where only a RAM module survived.Under ADP, HP gave him a new m6 with similar configuration. 
3.Dell also replaced my friends Inspiron 15R 5520 with Inspiron 5521...However we had to literally fight with dell over phone to get that done; they had once even suggested us to go to consumer court...
My point is that they do have provision for laptop replacement; Its easier with HP; If u face a similar issue repeatedly, you can ask them for a laptop replacement.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



swiftshashi said:


> 2.In my college, a dv4 model fell from the rooftop of a hostel, and it was in such a condition where only a RAM module survived.Under ADP, HP gave him a new m6 with similar configuration.



Extreme of ADP...
He's one lucky guy


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



> Damn man! What was your friend trying to do





> Okay.But about the heating issues I hear about the laptop.Is it really that bad or just like normal laptops.
> what is the longevity of the lappy as the above post of @mikael_schiffer has got me really worried.


Right now your best option is to wait.



> Hey guys, i bought my G6 2005ax last year.
> Starting, it was pretty ok, for 6months... But starting this summer, it overheats like crazy. Games like Crysis 2 doesnt last more than 20-30mins as it overheats and shuts down!!
> The Hp Coolsense app opens but all i see is a small white unclickable window, as if its hanged.
> Moreover my battery doesnt even last 1 hour of Dota game over wifi.
> ...



Wow man!!! Control your emotions. Even my lappy suffered overheating problem. It was just that the fan was clogged with dust. Try the take apart videos of g6 from youtube and clean the dust. Or better get it serviced. But yes there is one problem with this laptop that dust gets clogged too frequently.


----------



## Sandeep Roy (May 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I am charged 3500 by a crooked agent for mobo replacement who made it seem like the better deal cause HE SAID MOBO FAILURE WHILE UPDATING BIOS DOESNT FALL UNDER WARRANTY. I NEED TO CONFIRM IF ITS TRUE. 'I didnt plug in the AC adapter, so the bios chip failed'-Thats what he said to me. He told me he can replace the mobo but need to get it fixed by a frnd before returning so that the company dont figure out if bios was at fault there cz it doesnt come under warranty and he'll be charged. I paid him 1500 now and he will collect 2000rs 2days later. I need to know if I made a good (despite a crooked one) deal or he cheated me cz I'm gonna lodge a complaint then.
I mentioned the problem I faced abt 5posts earlier.
Reply needed urgently

@ mikael_schiffer
My brother's XPS is overheating after 20-30mins of crysis with cooler master L1 on. The i3 lappy's at this range bought a year ago are all experiencing too much lags in games like AC-3 while 2005ax runs it fine. So, I dont think blaming the long term performance of these supossedly "value for money" amd products is accurate, although after 10months of use, I'm starting to believe AMD does get heated more than Intel ones. and also a major problem in HP laptops I saw is the "plugged in not charging" one, which I'm seeing now in 3 of my frnd's HP(all intel) and in mine too. 

@ sam
wish i read the 2nd part of ur post earlier.can you give me an ans to the question i mentioned in red in my last post?


----------



## hiteshlastm (May 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Alert GUYS !!!     

From the very first day of buying my G6-2010AX from flipkart, I was facing battery backup issue......Registered a complain but no luck.....Its been 6 months now, the battery backup is still the same

Then I NOTICED THIS, that my Battery is a *f'ing  4 CELL Battery *
verified by this this  *s11.postimg.org/db59sowb7/Discharging.jpg

:O, and as you can see the description on flipkart clearing mentioning a* 6 cell battery *   HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

*This is Cheating guys,* FLipkart fooled me ,.......what can I do now ?? :O


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> Alert GUYS !!!
> 
> From the very first day of buying my G6-2010AX from flipkart, I was facing battery backup issue......Registered a complain but no luck.....Its been 6 months now, the battery backup is still the same
> 
> ...



also the charge capacity is less at 4400mah when it should be 4700mah. as this laptop is only sold by flipkart, better to call them up and ask them for a replacement (replacement of the entire laptop). but mind you, this won't be easy.



Sandeep Roy said:


> I am charged 3500 by a crooked agent for mobo replacement who made it seem like the better deal cause HE SAID MOBO FAILURE WHILE UPDATING BIOS DOESNT FALL UNDER WARRANTY. I NEED TO CONFIRM IF ITS TRUE.



AFAIK, bios failures are covered by warranty. moreover your laptop has ADP, so this should be covered anyway. talk to HP's customer care first. and don't tell anything like you updated bios without AC power even if they ask for it. call HP care asap as according to my understanding bios failure is definitely covered by warranty. that hp technician is definitely trying to earn some quick cash.

moreover i also faced the AC connected not charging problem after updating bios in my probook. all i did was reset the BIOS and it went back to normal.


----------



## hiteshlastm (May 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> also the charge capacity is less at 4400mah when it should be 4700mah. as this laptop is only sold by flipkart, better to call them up and ask them for a replacement (replacement of the entire laptop). but mind you, this won't be easy.



Ohhhh....My God, *why the replacement of the Whole Laptop SAM  ???  *
 I just called Flipkart, the representative was rude and he told me to talk HP for this, well I forced him to escalate the problem to the concern department anyway and he did......Im really worried on what will they decide, Possibilities are they will ignore me :3   .
and guys FLIPKART is a real time *cheater*, *NO FLIPKARTING ANYMORE*   


Also I wanna know the model name of the battery HP usually ships with these AMD Laptop series ??'

*and one more thing :3, the turbo core technology only reaching to 2.3 Ghz, but not upto 2.8 as they are advertising in the description, Kindly someone confirm this ???? *


----------



## ico (May 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> *and one more thing :3, the turbo core technology only reaching to 2.3 Ghz, but not upto 2.8 as they are advertising in the description, Kindly someone confirm this ???? *


Turbo Boost depends on the number of threads being loaded on the CPU.

If only 1 thread in 1 module, then you'll get 2.8 Ghz. If 4 threads in 2 modules, then 2.3 Ghz.


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> Ohhhh....My God, *why the replacement of the Whole Laptop SAM  ???  *



if you ask for the laptop, only then they'll change the battery. as i said this won't be easy. talk to HP once. as 2010AX is not officially sold by HP here, need to be sure will HP play any role in replacement or whatever happens next.


----------



## hiteshlastm (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> also the charge capacity is less at 4400mah when it should be 4700mah. as this laptop is only sold by flipkart, better to call them up and ask them for a replacement (replacement of the entire laptop). but mind you, this won't be easy.
> .



LOL, I think every one is getting confused now including flipkart guys and me......this is the snapshot of the battery (physically) View image: temp flipkart 2.......as you can see,the model is Mu06.... 47Wh and 4200mAh is separately mentioned while the software is reporting 4400mAh....lololol....wtf.....!

also this is MU06 brand new  *www.flipkart.com/hp-mu06-6-cell-battery/p/itmd88xkjzudnqpg?pid=ACCD88U5DVJSKEZH&ref=16fb1c58-c30f-45c3-bda5-88e7dcc54134&srno=t_1&otracker=from-search&query=MU06 ....and 6 cell is clearly mentioned here....while the HP authorized software is reporting only 4 cells with mine and that too one with 0mv....?????
the software snap -> *s11.postimg.org/db59sowb7/Discharging.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> LOL, I think every one is getting confused now including flipkart guys and me......this is the snapshot of the battery (physically) View image: temp flipkart 2.......as you can see,the model is Mu06.... 47Wh and 4200mAh is separately mentioned while the software is reporting 4400mAh....lololol....wtf.....!



damn. i checked mine and it too is showing 4400mah & 4 cells. maybe cells are not grouped in the usual manner.

cell 1 is 0mv in my case too. nothing wrong with your laptop.


----------



## ankitkr091 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I was partitioning my hard drive with aomei partition tool. It went into pre os mode to complete the process. But after that the laptop is not able to boot up. I think the recovery is also gone. I bought the laptop last week. Its hp g6 2301ax. It came with pre installed win8. What should i do?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



ankitkr091 said:


> I was partitioning my hard drive with aomei partition tool. It went into pre os mode to complete the process. But after that the laptop is not able to boot up. I think the recovery is also gone. I bought the laptop last week. Its hp g6 2301ax. It came with pre installed win8. What should i do?



if you have a WIndows 7/8 iso image then try installing it. i am not sure if this screen is from Windows 8 or HP's bios but looks like reinstall is the only way out.


----------



## ankitkr091 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam said:


> if you have a WIndows 7/8 iso image then try installing it. i am not sure if this screen is from Windows 8 or HP's bios but looks like reinstall is the only way out.



I m taking it to the service center tomorrow.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



hiteshlastm said:


> Ohhhh....My God, *why the replacement of the Whole Laptop SAM  ???  *
> I just called Flipkart, the representative was rude and he told me to talk HP for this, well I forced him to escalate the problem to the concern department anyway and he did......Im really worried on what will they decide, Possibilities are they will ignore me :3   .
> and guys FLIPKART is a real time *cheater*, *NO FLIPKARTING ANYMORE*



Don't mind bro,but I hate to tell you that the fault is yours!!!You should have checked a manufacturers site for the info.I remember reading somewhere on Flipkart that information listed there is not bound to be 100% correct.
Just see any HP m6 product page on flipkart,they have tonnes of error like 65W adapter,etc....
Heck,even manufacturer's website sometimes have error.All dv6 6165tx owners will remember they had earlier written backlit keyboard on their site for the dv6.Later they rectified it. One TDF member had even bought a dv6 6155tx only to find that it didn't had as advertised!!
Its really unfortunate for the consumer,and its one of the disadvantages of living in India.Had this incident occured in USA,there would have been large cry for the same.

Flipkart is liable to pay only if manfacturer makes 6 cell and they have shipped you a four cell one..Still have a try...!!

*You may also consider going the consumer forum way,where you'll have a strong case.Just have the snapshot of the site mentioning the 6 cell feature.*



Sandeep Roy said:


> I am charged 3500 by a crooked agent for mobo replacement who made it seem like the better deal cause HE SAID MOBO FAILURE WHILE UPDATING BIOS DOESNT FALL UNDER WARRANTY. I NEED TO CONFIRM IF ITS TRUE. 'I didnt plug in the AC adapter, so the bios chip failed'-Thats what he said to me. He told me he can replace the mobo but need to get it fixed by a frnd before returning so that the company dont figure out if bios was at fault there cz it doesnt come under warranty and he'll be charged. I paid him 1500 now and he will collect 2000rs 2days later. I need to know if I made a good (despite a crooked one) deal or he cheated me cz I'm gonna lodge a complaint then.
> I mentioned the problem I faced abt 5posts earlier.
> Reply needed urgently
> 
> ...



Just tell HP customer care that your laptop is dead. Dont give them any freakin detail. Act as a noob.Tell them you used the lappy in the night but its not working in morning


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

how to disable the dual GFX in Open SUSE 12.3 ??
My lappy keeps runnin on dual GFX causing excess heating & quick battery drain..


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Come on Guys someone pls...


----------



## ankitjain1116 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hello please clarify me if you can

Model:HP Pavilion g6 2010ax (6 months old only) @ flipkart
The graphic drivers on hp site are 2012-04-06 , Version:8.941.1.0, 222.96M
the date is of 2012,old version and bigger size

But i downloaded the latest version from here *www2.ati.com/DriverS/mobile/13-4_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql.exe (*135mb approx*)

I noticed that it didnt picket up usb 3.0 drivers from that.I had to download additionally these AMD Chipset Drivers


Now my question is are the drivers from HP are optimised for my laptop??Or same as amd ones (leave version here).
Also the hp is not updating these drivers. .Can there be any harm caused to GPU using drivers from amd official website


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Even mine aren't updated automatically and no, it won't harm your laptop or gpu in any way.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



ankitjain1116 said:


> Now my question is are the drivers from HP are optimised for my laptop??Or same as amd ones (leave version here).
> Also the hp is not updating these drivers. .Can there be any harm caused to GPU using drivers from amd official website



not optimized in any way. same stuff.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I never dwnlded GFX drivers from HP website always get them from AMD site itself


----------



## duke123 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

guys is dual graphics still a mess? i tried with crysis 3 and screen was flickering..


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Yes it's still a mess but I've heard people get good performance with it on crysis 3.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> good performance with it on crysis 3.



yeah good is as good as 10-15 FPS


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Buying a laptop with asymmetrical crossfire is certainly paying off now. Crysis 3 officialy supports ACF. Just check the image below.
> 
> 
> *img441.imageshack.us/img441/3002/crysis3crossfirecheck.jpg


I personally didn't try it but this is what people have said...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I never checked for FPS but game never felt smooth..


----------



## duke123 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



rohanseth8 said:


> I personally didn't try it but this is what people have said...



has anyone personally felt the difference..I have uptodate versions of both crysis 3 and AMD Catalyst..But still Dual Graphics su**s..Same with all games..


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> su**s..Same with all games..



No it's not..
Dirt 3 High settings.
Batman AC med-high settings
Borderlands 2 ultra setting..
Sniper elite V2 high settings
may be few more which I can't recall..


----------



## kryptex (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hello everyone,
I have bought the g6-2313ax laptop. I have installed all the drivers and running Windows 7.
The problem is when i press the F12 key on the keyboard (which has a Wi-Fi symbol on it) in network and sharing center the bluetooth network icon appears and not the 802.11 bgn icon. 
Please give the proper link for Wi-Fi driver of 2313ax for windows 7.


----------



## xs.dhaval (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

What is max CPU speed do you guys get from your A8 4500M? 

Mine is 2.3ghz.

I tried to use AMD OverDrive and tried to enable turbo boost which gives up to 2.8ghz, but it does not work.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Mine too is 2.3GHz.. but doesn't matter to me cause it doesnt lag


----------



## duke123 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

you have to set the cpu speed range in Mobility Catalyst first.The speed range can be set for all the power profiles like power saver,balanced and high performance both on battery and AC power..from 1.4Ghz to 2.3 Ghz..

I have set CPU Speeds to max on High performance (ie 2.3GHz) in catalyst and i have seen the speeds hitting 2.8 during intensive CPU Tasks..


----------



## xs.dhaval (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> you have to set the cpu speed range in Mobility Catalyst first.The speed range can be set for all the power profiles like power saver,balanced and high performance both on battery and AC power..from 1.4Ghz to 2.3 Ghz..



Mine shows 1.4 - 1.9 ghz in Catalyst.

Boost goes up to 2.3 ghz.


----------



## duke123 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



xs.dhaval said:


> Mine shows 1.4 - 1.9 ghz in Catalyst.
> 
> Boost goes up to 2.3 ghz.



Oh sorry made a mistake..ya you are right it goes only to 1.9.
Still i am hitting 2.8..But only 1 core

i am using core temp.

*s23.postimg.org/ia5a14rav/amd.jpg


----------



## DVJex (Jul 6, 2013)

*HP Pavilion G6 vs Lenovo Essential G505s*

Are the new lenovo essential G505s better or worse than their equivalent HPs? 
   A10(8650G+8570M) :Lenovo Essential G505s (59-380146) Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph)
   A8 (8550G+8570M)  :Lenovo Essential G505s (59-379862) Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph)

According to notebookcheck(Computer Games on Laptop Graphic Cards), the 8650G is far better than everything including 8570M and 7670M  , but the 7670M is better than the 8570M. The 8550G seems insignificant. No benchmarks yet for those cards in crossfire. Plus the lenovo ones have next-gen CPUs and more RAM.
Flipkart exclusives too.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 vs Lenovo Essential G505s*



DVJex said:


> Are the new lenovo essential G505s better or worse than their equivalent HPs?



Better in terms of CPU & RAM 
Very poor in terms of GFX


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Chaitanya said:


> I never checked for FPS but game never felt smooth..



Well it was smooth enough in mine. /In fact better than far cry 3.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Guys, It's been a long time since I posted but I bought a hp g6-2201ax back in jan 2013....one month before the a10 released...the point is, I am trying to overclock the laptop, for boredom reasons (my brother nearly overclocked his brazos e-350)...so any advice on this front? my internet is actually horrible else i would search all 63 pages one by one...i have played almost all latest games...dmc, tomb raider etc...unfortunately not crysis 3 and far cry 3...i hear now that i could experience a little lag...hence the request...i have windows 8 btw...

Crysis 3:
Its better with crossfire or not?


----------



## DVJex (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 vs Lenovo Essential G505s*

^ I dont think overclocking a lap and moreover a HP one is a good idea unless you can cool it really really well. Or not play heavy games.
Far Cry 3 works on my lap with HD7670M on medium with maybe some lag while driving quickly(or maybe i'm a real terrible driver). No noticeable lag while driving normally , so I should be a terrible driver .
Havent tried Crysis 3.



Chaitanya said:


> Better in terms of CPU & RAM
> Very poor in terms of GFX


Oh ok, it's an avoid then. Ty.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 vs Lenovo Essential G505s*



DVJex said:


> ^ I dont think overclocking a lap and moreover a HP one is a good idea unless you can cool it really really well. Or not play heavy games.
> Far Cry 3 works on my lap with HD7670M on medium with maybe some lag while driving quickly(or maybe i'm a real terrible driver). No noticeable lag while driving normally , so I should be a terrible driver .
> Havent tried Crysis 3.



Actually when you put it like that, I realise that my laptop already heats up a lot during even smaller games like Sniper Elite v2...the area actually almost causes boils to touch...So, overclocking is probably out of the question...

Does anybody have stats of Crysis 3 on this laptop in actual usage?? I am going to get it really soon and would be happy to know if I can play it at all....


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Well it was smooth enough in mine. /In fact better than far cry 3.



Yup you are correct.. After i turned down dual GFX I could play Bioshock @ med , MP3 @ high settings (Cursing myself for not finding this solution earlier.. :-X)



abhishekmaha said:


> Actually when you put it like that, I realise that my laptop already heats up a lot during even smaller games like Sniper Elite v2...the area actually almost causes boils to touch...So, overclocking is probably out of the question...
> 
> Does anybody have stats of Crysis 3 on this laptop in actual usage?? I am going to get it really soon and would be happy to know if I can play it at all....



You can play it @ low settings..s


----------



## duke123 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 vs Lenovo Essential G505s*



abhishekmaha said:


> Actually when you put it like that, I realise that my laptop already heats up a lot during even smaller games like Sniper Elite v2...the area actually almost causes boils to touch...So, overclocking is probably out of the question...
> 
> Does anybody have stats of Crysis 3 on this laptop in actual usage?? I am going to get it really soon and would be happy to know if I can play it at all....



i also face similar overheating problems..Its due to dust accumulating inside..The laptop is a dust magnet.Better get it serviced.

i was able to play Crysis 3 at medium settings without any lags..


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Actually, is getting dust removed under the free service under warranty? Also, how long will this laptop be relevant for gaming?? I'm getting a little depressed after seeing the new Lenovo Z500 with the GT 740m...Still I HAVE used it for 6 months and more without any problem as yet...Still proud!!!


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^ Yes it is covered under the warranty.


----------



## bhupati (Jul 19, 2013)

*Fix overheating problems*

I used to have overheating problems and it used to hibernate after 10mins of gameplay. I cleaned the fan myself, reapplied the thermal paste and it is working fine now. You could go to a service center  for this but that's not how we do things at thinkdigit, right? 

So I made a laptop maintenance cum dis-assembly video which will apply to all new models of HP Pavillion G-Series and even other latops:


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^^^ nice video. 

I'm editing the first post and putting your video there.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



ico said:


> ^^^ nice video.
> 
> I'm editing the first post and putting your video there.



Also same on thread here . . *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/176025-fix-laptop-overheating-little-diy-spirit.html#post1978859


----------



## xs.dhaval (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I need to buy a small sized laptop / netbook.

Less than 12 inches. 22K budget.

Any suggestions?

Anti-reflective screen is must.


----------



## xs.dhaval (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

To reduce heat in my G6 2005, i took my vacuum cleaner, put it to max, and blew it right in my fan. huehuehuehue


----------



## rohanseth8 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Rofl. 
I'm gonna have to try that.


----------



## xs.dhaval (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

View attachment 11524

AMD A8-4500 staying at 2.7ghz on Windows 8. No other application was running. Strange??


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



xs.dhaval said:


> View attachment 11524
> 
> AMD A8-4500 staying at 2.7ghz on Windows 8. No other application was running. Strange??



2.7 ghz is certainly strange. A8-4500 supports a max clock of 2.4ghz.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I read a few pages from the thread and saw a lot of negative comments, people facing many issues like BIOS failure, overheating, low battery life etc. Should I buy this laptop?
I am about to order G6-2312AX from Flipkart. I tried looking at various options and no laptop comes even close to this one at this price. But the negative reviews are really causing me to give a second thought.
Any other good options around 40k?

-------------------------------------------------

Kolkata's Chandni seems to have run out of good products. I had to enquire in 4-5 shops just to find a Class 10 Micro SD card.

And the laptops they are showing, i3s and DOS laptops are reaching 45k.

and this is how they talk:

Shopkeeper: core i5 3rd generation hai, 4 GB RAM hai aur 1GB graphics card hai
Me: Kaun sa graphics card hai?
Shopkeeper: 1GB
Me: Kaun sa model?
Shopkeeper: Radeon
Me: Model model, 7650, 7670
Shopkeeper: 8630 hai

Then he immediately lost interest in my buying needs and moved to another customer. I suppose I was too knowledgeable for his taste.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Got the Laptop (G6-2312AX) from Flipkart day before yesterday for 38604 with free logitech wireless mouse. Haven't used much yet, still in the process of installing programs and copying files from home PC.
The build quality seems solid though. And the weight is definitely less than a similar specced Sony VAIO. Looking good so far. I hate the glossy screen though. A little compromise for a decent config I guess.


----------



## xs.dhaval (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> 2.7 ghz is certainly strange. A8-4500 supports a max clock of 2.4ghz.



No, it occasionally go up to 2.8ghz when needed, but its momentary.



Cool Buddy said:


> Got the Laptop (G6-2312AX) from Flipkart day before yesterday for 38604 with free logitech wireless mouse. Haven't used much yet, still in the process of installing programs and copying files from home PC.
> The build quality seems solid though. And the weight is definitely less than a similar specced Sony VAIO. Looking good so far. I hate the glossy screen though. A little compromise for a decent config I guess.




Good choice, but do add another 4gb ram to get the best out of it.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Fix overheating problems*



bhupati said:


> I used to have overheating problems and it used to hibernate after 10mins of gameplay. I cleaned the fan myself, reapplied the thermal paste and it is working fine now. You could go to a service center  for this but that's not how we do things at thinkdigit, right?
> 
> So I made a laptop maintenance cum dis-assembly video which will apply to all new models of HP Pavillion G-Series and even other latops:



Actually, I would love to follow that, but I think it's safer to let the warranty get over first...still 4 months left on mine...

I called HP care and they gave a service center ID. However, when I went there, they flatly refused to take it in just for cleaning and started playing the games on my laptop for "checking heating problems" right in front of me...Then they said that it would take 3-4 days in their center to clean up and give a performance and hardware check for the laptop...

Now I just have to call them and demand on-site cleaning...


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Fix overheating problems*



abhishekmaha said:


> Actually, I would love to follow that, but I think it's safer to let the warranty get over first...still 4 months left on mine...
> 
> I called HP care and they gave a service center ID. *However, when I went there, they flatly refused to take it in just for cleaning* and started playing the games on my laptop for "checking heating problems" right in front of me...Then they said that it would take 3-4 days in their center to clean up and give a performance and hardware check for the laptop...
> 
> Now I just have to call them and demand on-site cleaning...



That's real bad. You can't do it yourself coz it would void the warranty and they won't do it for you. So what's the use of a warranty!!

--------------------------------------------------------

What are you guys getting with the Rs. 2000 coupon that Flipkart has been giving with these laptops? I'm thinking of getting myself a speaker. Nothing very useful is available, the speaker seems to be the best choice.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Aug 1, 2013)

^ Ram....get Ram.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

There's no RAM. The whole list is useless. A few headsets (I already have), mouse (I got with the laptop), USB speaker (thinking about this), ink cartridge (not compatible with my printer) and carry cases (I don't need and they are too expensive).


----------



## jassi32 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

one ques for this laptop , i have this for more than 8 months now.
how many HD videos can you guys play at 1 moment ( 720p ) n (1080p) .......
i can't play more than 3-4 (720p) videos at 1 moment , it starts lagging afterwards .......
i am asking coz when i buyed i remembered playing 7-8 (720p) videos without lag ......


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



jassi32 said:


> one ques for this laptop , i have this for more than 8 months now.
> how many HD videos can you guys play at 1 moment ( 720p ) n (1080p) .......
> i can't play more than 3-4 (720p) videos at 1 moment , it starts lagging afterwards .......
> i am asking coz when i buyed i remembered playing 7-8 (720p) videos without lag ......



Never tried so many...
Depends on which GPU you use & what is active power plan I guess


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Fix overheating problems*



abhishekmaha said:


> Actually, I would love to follow that, but I think it's safer to let the warranty get over first...still 4 months left on mine...
> 
> I called HP care and they gave a service center ID. However, when I went there, they flatly refused to take it in just for cleaning and started playing the games on my laptop for "checking heating problems" right in front of me...Then they said that it would take 3-4 days in their center to clean up and give a performance and hardware check for the laptop...
> 
> Now I just have to call them and demand on-site cleaning...



You should have called HP and told that you were facing overheating issues. They would have send an engineer right away. Worked for me.


----------



## parth1993 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Fix overheating problems*

i am using a pavilion g6 2005ax , my laptop takes to much time to boot up . i am using avg free edition and i closed unnecessary startup programs but still it is taking to much time . and one more question how do i update my ccc ? there is no option of update in 13.4 version , is there any new version available after 13.4? on hp website it is suggesting me mobility catalyst control center when i enter my model no. and driver details,help me 
thanks


----------



## abhishekmaha (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Can anybody help me install Ubuntu on my laptop? I want to get a better operating system for the laptop...I haven't actually tried anything as of yet, but have the DVD burned and ready...Awaiting valuable comments...

BTW, what's the support for AMD Crossfire on Ubuntu? I have the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit version...Searching throught the thread takes too much time...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



abhishekmaha said:


> Can anybody help me install Ubuntu on my laptop? I want to get a better operating system for the laptop...I haven't actually tried anything as of yet, but have the DVD burned and ready...Awaiting valuable comments...
> 
> BTW, what's the support for AMD Crossfire on Ubuntu? I have the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit version...Searching throught the thread takes too much time...



You can install ubuntu in two ways: the easy way, using wubi. It installs like any other software you do in windows and uses windows boot loader to dual boot.

The hard (not such) way, to boot from ubuntu bootable media and partitioning, and blah blah stuffs to install Ubuntu, and dual boot using GRUB boot loader.

Regarding crossfire, switchable graphics is still to see a support from AMD for linux. dGPU works by default, which you can disable to use iGPU.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> dGPU works by default, which you can disable to use iGPU.



How to do that??
dGPU works on full load/potential generating extreme heat & a battery life of 35-45 mins only


----------



## mohsin2cool (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

i recently installed win 8.1 pro, somebody also had  posted new drivers for amd laptops 13.5 version something....downloaded and installed thm.. but my fan was making noises as it makes whn drivers are not installed so i thought to remove thm and install 13.4 version back, but the noise is still thr.. can anybody guide me what to do..
i hv g6-2005ax, had a full service in june to clean the fan etc.. plz help
@sam


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hello guys, its been nearly 2 weeks since my laptop suddenly suffered a strange and sudden HDD crash. Everything was going fine, my HP G62005ax was working so well and now suddenly each time I boot it says : unable to boot please insert disk , and after somehow it does boot. The biggest problem and the reason why I am creating this thread is that my laptop just keeps HANGING now and works VERY SLOW. After every few minutes it hangs, I don't exactly know if the there is a problem with the HDD or what the problem is exactly because I have reformatted my laptop with the factory settings like three times and each time this problem occurs and also when I used ScanDisk it showed no error. 
And biggest problem is that my laptop is no more under warranty. Please help me to solve this extreme slow speed and this "unable to boot" error.


----------



## powerstarprince (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

your hard disk seems like dying or so.. its not easy to save them but u can install astra sys info and check condition of it.
May be u should buy a new hdd if the above line is claimed correct.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> your hard disk seems like dying or so.. its not easy to save them but u can install astra sys info and check condition of it.
> May be u should buy a new hdd if the above line is claimed correct.



Which software did you mention, can you please expand and tell me more about it?


----------



## powerstarprince (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

astra32 system tool
ASTRA32 - Advanced System Information Tool


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I used ASTRA32 and all I could figure out was that it said "HDD Health : Poor" . Now what should I do? Please tell me ways to repair this HDD, I don't want to shell out RS 4500 for giving it to HP.

@Shadow


----------



## powerstarprince (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Definitely there's something wrong with your HDD. Poor doesn't mean that its bad.. the hangs might occur due to a slow processor also.. as was the case in my laptop, where it showed hdd health status as poor and with amd neo processor for an old laptop.. everything wasn't smooth.. adding the heat factor also to it.

As u said it occured all of a sudden due a crash.. and from the point that it cannot boot windows from start tells that there might be bad sectors created for your OS drive. I recommend you to download latest Hiren's Boot CD tools and run one or all of the HDD Diagnostic tests and let it clean or remove bad sectors from HDD. Having more bad sectors for a mechanical drive can continue to increase the risks of a HDD failure in the near future.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Chaitanya said:


> How to do that??
> dGPU works on full load/potential generating extreme heat & a battery life of 35-45 mins only



I haven't tried it, but search in google, you'll find it.


----------



## nikdesign4u (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Planning to buy a laptop urgently.. budget 40k
Usage : occasional gaming, programming, photoshop, corel, etc..
confused between following 2
HP Pavilion G6-2312AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com or HP Pavilion 15-e001AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

and also hows HP On-site service in mumbai, thane??


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



nikdesign4u said:


> Planning to buy a laptop urgently.. budget 40k
> Usage : occasional gaming, programming, photoshop, corel, etc..
> confused between following 2
> HP Pavilion G6-2312AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com or HP Pavilion 15-e001AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com
> ...



Between these two ? HP Pavilion 15-e001AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com no doubt about it.... its better in every single way


----------



## nikdesign4u (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

7670m seems to be better than 8670m, because 7670m has 128bit memory bus resulting higher memory bandwidth.


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



nikdesign4u said:


> 7670m seems to be better than 8670m, because 7670m has 128bit memory bus resulting higher memory bandwidth.



by that logic even lenovo z500 with 64bit 740m should be slower than 7670m .....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



anaklusmos said:


> by that logic even lenovo z500 with 64bit 740m should be slower than 7670m .....



One shouldn't compare different architecture GPUs like that. If you compare 2 GPUs of same line up, then it's fine, otherwise not.


----------



## nikdesign4u (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

bought e001ax from reliance digital store for Rs. 40990/-
came home happily and started the laptop and there is a white spot on it.  

what to do??


----------



## RON28 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



nikdesign4u said:


> bought e001ax from reliance digital store for Rs. 40990/-
> came home happily and started the laptop and there is a white spot on it.
> 
> what to do??


may be its a dead pixel, tomorrow immediately go to shop and replace it. you should have checked it at shop only.


----------



## nikdesign4u (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

i checked it at the shop... but i didn't observe it that time.
Later I came home and saw it on the white background otherwise it's not easily visible on colored  background.


----------



## powerstarprince (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

It might be dust sometimes.. use a thin cloth and rub it against ur nail. Happened to me twice on two different laptops.. thought they were dead pixel and i used udpixel software to flash the dark spot . Atlast they were off when i cleaned the screen.
If it's really a white dead pixel return ur lappy for a new one.


----------



## nikdesign4u (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

No, its not dust. Tried to clean it few times. Called hp customer care in the morning. There is a 15days replacement policy for brand new laptop and mine was not even 24hrs old. Call center girl told me to mail scanned copy of purchase invoice to india.kv@hp.com for purchase verification. Within 3-4 working days, they will replace this laptop with new one.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> Definitely there's something wrong with your HDD. Poor doesn't mean that its bad.. the hangs might occur due to a slow processor also.. as was the case in my laptop, where it showed hdd health status as poor and with amd neo processor for an old laptop.. everything wasn't smooth.. adding the heat factor also to it.
> 
> As u said it occured all of a sudden due a crash.. and from the point that it cannot boot windows from start tells that there might be bad sectors created for your OS drive. I recommend you to download latest Hiren's Boot CD tools and run one or all of the HDD Diagnostic tests and let it clean or remove bad sectors from HDD. Having more bad sectors for a mechanical drive can continue to increase the risks of a HDD failure in the near future.



I downloaded and booted up my computer using Herens bootCD and I just didn't what do to after that , in order to repair my HDD. Can you please tell me what do I do, in order to repair it?


----------



## powerstarprince (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

What all HDD diagnostic tools do u find in them. For me a couple of them didn't work.. and i couldn't help it.
First i tried MHDD 4.6 which didn't work.. then HDAT2 4.53 also didn't work i guess. I did the HDD regenerator which worked well.
I have slightly customized version of Hiren's bootcd. You may not have the same tools or could even have a few extras, depends on what download u have done. afaik MHDD n HDAT2 are advanced tools.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



shadow said:


> What all HDD diagnostic tools do u find in them. For me a couple of them didn't work.. and i couldn't help it.
> First i tried MHDD 4.6 which didn't work.. then HDAT2 4.53 also didn't work i guess. I did the HDD regenerator which worked well.
> I have slightly customized version of Hiren's bootcd. You may not have the same tools or could even have a few extras, depends on what download u have done. afaik MHDD n HDAT2 are advanced tools.



*i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv231/sam9953/DSC_0106_zpsebdc29dc.jpg
Please see this photo and tell me which option am I suppose to select in order to repair my stupid internal HDD.


----------



## powerstarprince (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Click on More..

see this Hiren's BootCD 15.2 - All in one Bootable CD » www.hiren.info

You shud be having all these hard disk tools.

Any G6 users here have Ralink rt5390 wifi card? I have it in my g4 and its too slow. It drops connection occasionally and fluctuates a lot.
The signal strength keeps dropping to 2 or 1. The max i have seen it was at 3/5 and 54mbps speed according to my router.
All other devices in my home are working well and have fast internet but only my laptop has slow net. Sometimes pages can't even load and its worse for online gaming where ping rates and connection should be always steady.

If they have the same ralink card.. could u please post ur opinion on it and how good is the connection,signal strength and internet speed when wireless is turned on? According to me and most other views over the internet, this card is really bad and defective.
The 1T1R model on it and low power consumption mode are the major drawbacks for it.


----------



## nikdesign4u (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

played few games on e001ax

crysis 2: gamer settings, 28-30 fps, max temp 81c
COD black ops: medium setting 32-35fps, max temp 83c
dirt 3: high settings (post processing at low) 45-50 fps, max temp 78c


----------



## xs.dhaval (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



sam9953 said:


> I used ASTRA32 and all I could figure out was that it said "HDD Health : Poor" . Now what should I do? Please tell me ways to repair this HDD, I don't want to shell out RS 4500 for giving it to HP.
> 
> @Shadow



OK, to determine if you have a bad HDD, how did you use your laptop? 

How much did you download? I mean, did you keep it 24x7 on to download stuff?


----------



## GAMEHUTTAN (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I have a g6 2301ax, bought it on last February. Just now i upgraded the Ram modules with a 4 giga and a 2 giga (now using Samsung Dimms with same speed as old rams,before i used 2x2 Giga of Dimms from HP). The problem is, windows experience index for graphics is now ridiculously reduced some points.I had a wish about 7.2 points for memory actions while i upgrading the ram,but failed. I am running on latest bios and latest beta driver for VGA.
can anyone say the reason behind the change in windows experience index.

View attachment 12116

View attachment 12118

View attachment 12117


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^WEI is not a benchmark. DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT consider it as a benchmark. It represents half baked story.


----------



## GAMEHUTTAN (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

*yes...i know man,still ma lappy performs like a beast...but am just confused behind the results.Thats why i posted like that.Still am searching for a correct answer behind...*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



GAMEHUTTAN said:


> *yes...i know man,still ma lappy performs like a beast...but am just confused behind the results.Thats why i posted like that.Still am searching for a correct answer behind...*



Wrong questions do not have a correct answer. 



Spoiler



not your question, rather creation of wei by ms.


----------



## powerstarprince (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

You can edit the wei scores by yourself if u want all to be 7.9 or 8 or wateva.

I see a more powerful card have 6.5 and mine's 6.8 and the scores keep changing for different laptops even though the component is identical in both. So u shouldn't care much about the score.


----------



## duke123 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> Wrong questions do not have a correct answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why do u people keep saying WEI is not a benchmark..just curious..


----------



## powerstarprince (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Not an accurate benchmark at all. Google it for yourself


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> why do u people keep saying WEI is not a benchmark..just curious..



Because it presents wrong result.  One fellow saying- "my friend has got 4gb ram and I've 6gb, still he has better score". That's wei.


----------



## duke123 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



dashing.sujay said:


> Because it presents wrong result.  One fellow saying- "my friend has got 4gb ram and I've 6gb, still he has better score". That's wei.



but windows says WEI is determined by lowest sub score..so 6GB guys may still get lower score..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



duke123 said:


> but windows says WEI is determined by lowest sub score..so 6GB guys may still get lower score..



You didn't get my point.  And anyway I wasn't talking about sub score.


----------



## swiftshashi (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

I own a G6 1301tx with Win 7...Earlier it used to show three to four access points.First the access point nearest to my room disappeared.Then today a farther access point disappeared and I'm left with no connectivity.
What I cannot understand is how WiFi access pointss can disappear on its own??
My DV6 and my Samsung S3 shows those networks and this issue is exclusive to my laptop.
I tried updating my drivers,uninstalling device from device manager,physically removing the module and resetting it,but it still did not solve the issue.
Please help friends


----------



## powerstarprince (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

What is the wifi card model?


----------



## swiftshashi (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

^^Brodcom 4313


----------



## anuj kumar (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

is there any one who is using windows 8.1 in their lappy...share which drivers you have to updated..


----------



## Guruprasad.k.n (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

hello guys , i'm new to this forum...

I'm planning to buy* HP G6 2301AX * or * HPG6 2314AX *laptop....

can you guys please guide me about its performance and lifetime ... 

If it's not a good one suggest me with another one.....



*Budget  25k-35k*


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hey guys, will increasing the RAM of HP G6 2005AX (last year model) improve gaming performance on the HD7640M+7670G Graphics? Somewhere i heard that the video memory is shared,and the graphic card is eating up the 4GB RAM(only 3.48GB usable,as shown  in System info). Moreover my laptop has beco,e very slow, Chrome take almost 5 secs to open these days.
How easy is it to upgrade the RAM from 4GB to 8GB, should i let HP Service centre do it? Whats the cost? What variety or specs should i go for?

Secondly, which ports are 3.0 ports? there are 2 USB ports on the left and 1 USB port on the right next to power plug,which ones are 3.0 ?

Thirdly,Which Laptop cooler is most ideal since only the top left GPU area gets hot.And i mean very very hot.


----------



## sengalraja (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Recently got windows 8.1 installed on my hp g6 2301 ax but for some reason core temp shows 0 celsius always on all my cores and the fan is running continuously even when it doesn't need to at low temperatures. This is really worrying me or is it some faulty driver issue??


----------



## Guruprasad.k.n (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Hey I am also planning to purchase HP g6 2301AX ...
Please give some suggestion about the lifetime and performance of the laptop 
Also look at HP g6 2314 AX ..


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



mikael_schiffer said:


> *Moreover my laptop has beco,e very slow, Chrome take almost 5 secs to open these days.*
> How easy is it to upgrade the RAM from 4GB to 8GB
> Whats the cost?
> 
> ...



May be time for a clean up, try jetclean/CCleaner. Do you have any AV ?? may be thats the reason of slowing
Upgrading is dead easy..
4GB stick costs around 2.5k I guess.

Ports on left are both 3.0 & right one is 2.0

None.
I used Notepal U2 for a while but didn't find a significant change, rather i helps a lot in dust accumulation.. 

*Guys do i need to deauthorise my win 8 (on G6-2005ax) before format + reinstall??*


----------



## mohsin2cool (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

im on windows 8.1 x64 bit, i was using 13.4 version of amd drivers but unfortunately they didnt got successfully installed, thn i went to amd website directly and downloaded lates 13.11 beta 6 drivers, but still thy didnt work ,although it got installed but my cpu is making huge noises which happens due to this.

kindly direct me to working drivers
my lappy is g6-2005ax


----------



## swarupsengupta2007 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



mohsin2cool said:


> im on windows 8.1 x64 bit, i was using 13.4 version of amd drivers but unfortunately they didnt got successfully installed, thn i went to amd website directly and downloaded lates 13.11 beta 6 drivers, but still thy didnt work ,although it got installed but my cpu is making huge noises which happens due to this.
> 
> kindly direct me to working drivers
> my lappy is g6-2005ax



Seems like the correct driver you are using there, I have been using the 13.9 on my system and its working fine, no heating or fan noises, are you sure that its not working/is the driver properly installed, I would suggest using the amd system monitor application to verify the same,  it can tell you if both the GPUs are working properly or not. Then if the problem persists, I would suggest to clean install the drivers.


----------



## sengalraja (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*

Everyone has been facing this issue. Its a BIOS issue and you have no choice but to wait till HP releases BIOS update for windows 8.1.


----------



## jassi32 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

can any1 post a link to new amd catalyst driver , which are working flawless , no problems ..... 
i am on 13.4 via OP link .....


----------



## hellscream666 (Nov 12, 2013)

and HP does it again lol... was working smoothly on my G6-2005AX and poof it all went off. No response on startup, just the power button light was on.

After harassing the HP support for 2 days, they decided to send a personnel onsite to check and voila .. motherboard has to be replaced. There goes another 15k


----------



## aAdirulz (Nov 17, 2013)

Guys I require ur help I m a owner of HP pavilion G62005ax
but by bro unfortunately installed a Windows 7 ultimate(pirated) 
n after some few months got to face problems (may be viruses coz he uses lots of torrent) 
but the saddest part is that i didnot make any recovery cd so how can i get back to pre-installed Windows 7 n ya my recovery partition is not deleted yet but i m not able to find HP recovery manager or so 
______________Plz help me _____________________


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2013)

get yourself a Windows 7 HomePremium ISO and install it in trial mode. then use the key to get the full version. Not sure if Ultimate can be downgraded to Home Premium.


----------



## hellscream666 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok so I got a new motherboard and am facing a weird issue 
While playing videos, songs etc, everything is perfectly fine on speakers but while am using headphone I can hear only the background music. Tried with multiple headphones and the same issue.

Uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers a few times, still the same issue persists. Any ideas as to what I can try ? Already tried fiddling with the jack but still no help


----------



## nikdesign4u (Nov 19, 2013)

any tried nfs rivals??
I got very low fps around 10-11 on e001ax, a10-5750m, 8670 1gb


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 19, 2013)

have you read the reviews? game is not optimized well for PC H/W. Wait for patches.


----------



## nikdesign4u (Nov 20, 2013)

getting much better any playable fps on bro's acer e1-571g i5-3230m, nvidia 710m 2gb, 4gb ram, win 7.


----------



## swarupsengupta2007 (Nov 25, 2013)

Ya, playing Rivals right now, I too was getting very low FPS, and a very high disk activity while playing. So uninstalled the game at first with rage. 

But then I realized that my RAM frequency has droped to 1333MHz after recently I upgraded my BIOS from F.14 to F.26. I downloaded the older BIOS and reflashed it. Voila! ... the 1600MHz was restored and the system overall became much smoother. I then thought of giving the game another shot. Got a real improvement this time. Disk activity was very less and although the game was not always 30-40 fps(like for some moment the fps dropped to 10-15) still most of the time it managed to deliver a 28-30 fps.

You can find the frequency in the Task Manager to confirm and try this.

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/cf0arc-5.png


----------



## swarupsengupta2007 (Nov 25, 2013)

Have you tried the configure option in the playback devices tab, and check whether you have ticked the surround option. If so can you remove the option and try again.

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/cf0arc-5.png


----------



## nikdesign4u (Nov 25, 2013)

^^RAM frequency is correct 1600MHz. Which laptop u have??


----------



## swarupsengupta2007 (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a HP G6 2005AX with win 8.1 Pro .. which BIOS do you have .. F.14 or any Bios above it. 

see my CPUID-CPUZ validation banner for configuration
*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/cf0arc-5.png


----------



## swarupsengupta2007 (Nov 25, 2013)

Here's a solution, It should work for you, but you would need to install a linux distro, any one, you can try with ubuntu (don't install it with wubi, but directly)

Once you have installed, you will find the recovery partition being showed up in the grub bootloader from where you can run it and recover.

There is a second solution but might not work.

Download the recovery manager software and install it.
remove the hpcd.sys from the recovery partition and the install folder and fire the recovery manager.
This method is not full proof and may not work

I suggest go with the first method and tell us if the same has been solved.

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/cf0arc-5.png


----------



## nikdesign4u (Nov 27, 2013)

I have F.22 bios


----------



## ankitjain1116 (Dec 2, 2013)

swarupsengupta2007 said:


> Ya, playing Rivals right now, I too was getting very low FPS, and a very high disk activity while playing. So uninstalled the game at first with rage.
> 
> But then I realized that my RAM frequency has droped to 1333MHz after recently I upgraded my BIOS from F.14 to F.26. I downloaded the older BIOS and reflashed it. Voila! ... the 1600MHz was restored and the system overall became much smoother. I then thought of giving the game another shot. Got a real improvement this time. Disk activity was very less and although the game was not always 30-40 fps(like for some moment the fps dropped to 10-15) still most of the time it managed to deliver a 28-30 fps.
> 
> ...



Can i also simply donwgrade the BIOS by downloading it and simply running it??I know upgrade is easy but is downgrade also???


----------



## hexacore (Dec 6, 2013)

Have a Samsung NP355V5C-S0V5IN Im having trouble exporting AMD driver from SW update on Window 8.1 and when i try to directly install it I get an error..  Can anyone comment on it? I think generic AMD drivers don't go so well cause switching off integrated GPU is disabled in this model


----------



## swarupsengupta2007 (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes, you can download the older BIOS and downgrade it. Just be sure you download the correct bios ...


----------



## swarupsengupta2007 (Dec 11, 2013)

AFAIK, hp did some memory management tricks in the BIOS after f.14 that they claim for increasing the memory performance, but has really been causing high disk activity and poor performance of apps/games that use more than 1 GB of memory. People with win8/win8.1 are the ones who face these problems, though many don't realize like I didn't until I tried Rivals.

Anyways, just finished the career in Rivals, 

Also you can try the new Beta Drivers from AMD, although I didn't find much difference, but some people did found it increasing performance, just don't install the Gaming Evolved app (it gets installed automatically if you go with express installation).

Tells me if that solves your problem.

And ya one more thing, I found that the NFS Rivals' FPS do drop down to 10-15ish at certain places in the game and the pattern is repeatable, no matter how I reach that place and when I reach that place, the FPS is bound to drop briefly like 3-4 secs and once I am out it would resume to 28-30 fps. The problem existed with a friend with Ci5/8670M, but didn't find in on Ci3/GT730.

May be a driver issue.


----------



## swarupsengupta2007 (Dec 11, 2013)

Seems like an installation problem, have you tried removing all the AMD Components and re-installing them, as WIn 8.1 does something fishy to the AMD drivers, I faced a similar issue when upgraded from Win 8 to Win8.1, everything seemed OK, but my games weren't running as smooth as they should have. 

You can follow the guide available in amd driver website to know how to perform a clean install a AMD Driver. 

And you cannot disable integrated GPU at any cost because the laptop screen is plugged into this GPU, the discrete one is the one that is used on demand. 

Your system sees the integrated GPU as Primary adapter and Discrete one as Linked adapter. Although you can always disable the AMD Dual Graphics and use switchable graphics to switch the apps to dedicated GPU.


----------



## anky (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: My review of HP G6-2005AX laptop having AMD A8-4500M Trinity processor..*



swarupsengupta2007 said:


> Seems like the correct driver you are using there, I have been using the 13.9 on my system and its working fine, no heating or fan noises, are you sure that its not working/is the driver properly installed, I would suggest using the amd system monitor application to verify the same,  it can tell you if both the GPUs are working properly or not. Then if the problem persists, I would suggest to clean install the drivers.



i am using 13.9 on my g6-2005ax windows 7 and i am not able to find cpu power option in the control menu..pls help..it was there in earlier version(13.4)


----------



## zacfx05 (Dec 26, 2013)

aAdirulz said:


> Guys I require ur help I m a owner of HP pavilion G62005ax
> but by bro unfortunately installed a Windows 7 ultimate(pirated)
> n after some few months got to face problems (may be viruses coz he uses lots of torrent)
> but the saddest part is that i didnot make any recovery cd so how can i get back to pre-installed Windows 7 n ya my recovery partition is not deleted yet but i m not able to find HP recovery manager or so
> ______________Plz help me _____________________



Buddy is the problem solved if yes what steps you followed My friend is in the same condition right now  i m following  swarupsengupta2007 method installing ubuntu hope all goes fine


----------



## aAdirulz (Jan 5, 2014)

sam said:


> get yourself a Windows 7 HomePremium ISO and install it in trial mode. then use the key to get the full version. Not sure if Ultimate can be downgraded to Home Premium.



thanks #Sam n I just need another favour 4m u i just wana Upgrade my HP pavilion G6-2005ax with 4gb memory n wana buy a good 1 so can u just help me the best memory Ram with best buy online r offline as we both r from the same city, one more thing is Transcend StoreJet 25M3 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Disk the best under 5k


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 5, 2014)

aAdirulz said:


> thanks #Sam n I just need another favour 4m u i just wana Upgrade my HP pavilion G6-2005ax with 4gb memory n wana buy a good 1 so can u just help me the best memory Ram with best buy online r offline as we both r from the same city, one more thing is Transcend StoreJet 25M3 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Disk the best under 5k



Corsair Value DDR3 4GB Laptop RAM (4GB Laptop 1600 MHZ. using any lower speed ram will downclock the other stick.

for HDD, i have a My Passport 500GB. still working fine after numerous bumps. avoid HDD that have some propitiatory connector (seagate, maybe transcend too).


----------



## aAdirulz (Jan 6, 2014)

sam said:


> Corsair Value DDR3 4GB Laptop RAM (4GB Laptop 1600 MHZ. using any lower speed ram will downclock the other stick.
> 
> for HDD, i have a My Passport 500GB. still working fine after numerous bumps. avoid HDD that have some propitiatory connector (seagate, maybe transcend too).


thanx again #Sam n why the prices of RAm has gone so high?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 6, 2014)

mostly shortage of ram is to blame here. price has almost doubled in last 6month.


----------



## aAdirulz (Jan 8, 2014)

sam said:


> mostly shortage of ram is to blame here. price has almost doubled in last 6month.



do u think Waiting is the best to get in april at a bit lower price??
N I ordered "Transcend StoreJet 25M3 1 TB External Hard Disk"


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 8, 2014)

if you can wait a couple of months, yes.


----------



## rish1 (Feb 7, 2014)

hey guys replying here after long time .. Now i want to completely format my laptop and reinstall this windows 7 again with existing licence.. what's the best and easy way to do it ..? should i create recovery discs  or what i am clueless please can anybody help ?

also those who bought in 2012 are you experiencing overheating ? playing games on laptop is not possible now it shut downs itslef AFTER REACHING 100 C .. also i remember that when it was new it used to throw a lot of warmer air through exhaus fan  and take air in from vent .. now even when i am playing game i hardly feel any air coming out of exhauss fan  and is also cooler , but fan noise is at full speed and quite loud and i feel air is coming out from the vent below..


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> @all
> 
> I have been facing severe heat issues with the g6 2005ax, manually upgraded to win8 pro, although the issue was there on win7 too.
> Need for speed most wanted 2012 throws both the cpu/gpu in excess of 85c in under 5 minutes.
> ...



re-apply the thermal paste very carefully and clean up the vents by blowing using a vacuum cleaner or compressed air. right now you can try blowing the vents with you mouth. but change the thermal paste and you will be fine. use cooler master extreme fusion x1. get it from shopclues. i had it on my dv6. the results were phenomenal. now after a year the load temps are near 80. idle at 46.


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*

Guys I need links to update drivers of HP Pavilion *g6 2005 ax*. so need the links for it
I havent updated any driver, and I mean any, since purchasing about 18months ago. Havent formatted even once or even partitioned the HDD
Recently I'm having severe overheating problems. i see many are facing the same. Just 3months ago it used to run even FIFA for 3hrs. Now I cant even play a game without the lappy shutting down by overheating. I cant even watch a 5gb publicHD print movie for 90mins without the fan making a lot of noise and then shutting down by overheating. It even gets overheated sometimes while surfing internet, while charging..
I only cleaned the laptop once, about 10months ago.. so what are the steps that i should take? would it help giving it to the service center for cleaning and refitting?

I just contacted a reputed laptop service center in Kolkata (*www.laptopservicecenter.pro/)
They will clean the ducts and parts, apply thermal paste and refit the parts.. will charge around Rs. 1500. and a local one will do it for rs. 500, although m not sure of there work but I'll be present in both cases.
Should I go for it?


----------



## rish1 (Mar 9, 2014)

please somebody link to the guide for 
Formating , partitioning , Backup , Restoring windows


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2014)

rish said:


> please somebody link to the guide for
> Formating , partitioning , Backup , Restoring windows



What exact help do you want?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Sandeep Roy said:


> Guys I need links to update drivers of HP Pavilion *g6 2005 ax*. so need the links for it
> I havent updated any driver, and I mean any, since purchasing about 18months ago. Havent formatted even once or even partitioned the HDD
> Recently I'm having severe overheating problems. i see many are facing the same. Just 3months ago it used to run even FIFA for 3hrs. Now I cant even play a game without the lappy shutting down by overheating. I cant even watch a 5gb publicHD print movie for 90mins without the fan making a lot of noise and then shutting down by overheating. It even gets overheated sometimes while surfing internet, while charging..
> I only cleaned the laptop once, about 10months ago.. so what are the steps that i should take? would it help giving it to the service center for cleaning and refitting?
> ...


For updating, just use SLIMDRIVERS, its a software that detects every hardware devices and automatically updates them. Im using it as of now.
As for the laptop maintenence, wow, Rs1500 ?? Geezliweez these computer wallah are reaching Lawyer level of day light robbery. 
_
Question-If you are trapped in a jail cell with a Lawyer , Tiger and a Lion with just 2 bullets, who do you shoot. 
Answer- Look outside the window,look for a computer-walla and shoot him twice_
Always get your laptop maintenance done from the authorized service center. I got mine from HP Service Centre, for FREE .They even re installed Windows and created a backup disc for me.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 17, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> What exact help do you want?



ohh sorry i forgot that i had posted here lol..  after that my lappy was in a bad condition..

 my warranty is about to expire and i can get replaced anything till then

is it a good idea to replace the screen if it is working fine ? the new screen won't have scratches , i heard that they don't use Refurbished screens ,they use new ones, so that would prolong the life of my display or you can say chances of display going dead when it is out of warranty will be minimized....

My motherboard was replaced recently


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 17, 2014)

rish said:


> ohh sorry i forgot that i had posted here lol..  after that my lappy was in a bad condition..
> 
> my warranty is about to expire and i can get replaced anything till then
> 
> ...



I'd say don't get it changed if you're satisfied of the current panel as sometimes changed panels come of inferior display quality.


----------



## aAdirulz (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Best bang for the buck Laptop for Under 30K*



sam said:


> REVIEWS:
> 
> Review by akbsol
> 
> ...



Guys can u plz reupload dis pic


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Best bang for the buck Laptop for Under 30K*



aAdirulz said:


> Guys can u plz reupload dis pic



fixed.


----------



## rish1 (May 20, 2014)

guys my left hinge had got broken ( near the fan ) .. and gets open when i open the lid.. the part where the screw goes into the plastic and the holder both have come off.. i never handled it carelessly .. due to this my Display wire had gotten cut due to coming in contact with sharp plastic when opening and closing of lid ..

though i got that replaced .. but the technician said to replace the whole chassis both lower and upper parts .. this would cost around total 5-6k .. which is too much for a piece of plastic  till then he has told me to not close the lid at all .. its ok for me as i use it as a desktop .. any solution ? getting hinges broken looks like a common problem.. i will be out of warranty by june

also second thing is this laptop overclockable ?  say to the levels of A10 Trinity around 2.5ghz ?after clearing the dust out i am amazed  how cool it is running, almost like new  before that i was accustomed to Shut downs due to overheating when gaming...


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 20, 2014)

[MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION] - Why should you pay the cost when it's in warranty ?


----------



## rish1 (May 20, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> [MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION] - Why should you pay the cost when it's in warranty ?



If the part is physically broken it is covered in Accidental damage protection ..

ADP is only for 1st year.. after that the warranty covers only Hardware defects..  even though it is company's fault that they have used such bad plastic .. 

i am in extended warranty and that does not cover ADP


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 20, 2014)

rish said:


> If the part is physically broken it is covered in Accidental damage protection ..
> 
> ADP is only for 1st year.. after that the warranty covers only Hardware defects..  even though it is company's fault that they have used such bad plastic ..
> 
> i am in extended warranty and that does not cover ADP



Don't worry, get it fixed from a local repair shop. They'll do at 1/10 cost of it.

These companies just blatantly loot customers when it comes to ASS.

Recently I got speaker changed of an inspiron for 900 for which Dell was asking 5k.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 3, 2014)

Bought new AC adapter as my old one is dead. It was working fine until yesterday. Now the battery status says "Plugged in, not charging" .
Laptop is G6 2005ax
Any idea what to do?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Sandeep Roy said:


> Guys I need links to update drivers of HP Pavilion *g6 2005 ax*. so need the links for it
> I havent updated any driver, and I mean any, since purchasing about 18months ago. Havent formatted even once or even partitioned the HDD
> Recently I'm having severe overheating problems. i see many are facing the same. Just 3months ago it used to run even FIFA for 3hrs. Now I cant even play a game without the lappy shutting down by overheating. I cant even watch a 5gb publicHD print movie for 90mins without the fan making a lot of noise and then shutting down by overheating. It even gets overheated sometimes while surfing internet, while charging..
> I only cleaned the laptop once, about 10months ago.. so what are the steps that i should take? would it help giving it to the service center for cleaning and refitting?
> ...


Watch disassemble video and do it for free.

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Bought new AC adapter as my old one is dead. It was working fine until yesterday. Now the battery status says "Plugged in, not charging" .
> Laptop is G6 2005ax
> Any idea what to do?


Did you buy HP adapter? COz the same thing happens to me when I plug in my roommate's dell adapter.

- - - Updated - - -



rish said:


> guys my left hinge had got broken ( near the fan ) .. and gets open when i open the lid.. the part where the screw goes into the plastic and the holder both have come off.. i never handled it carelessly .. due to this my Display wire had gotten cut due to coming in contact with sharp plastic when opening and closing of lid ..
> 
> though i got that replaced .. but the technician said to replace the whole chassis both lower and upper parts .. this would cost around total 5-6k .. which is too much for a piece of plastic  till then he has told me to not close the lid at all .. its ok for me as i use it as a desktop .. any solution ? getting hinges broken looks like a common problem.. i will be out of warranty by june
> 
> also second thing is this laptop overclockable ?  say to the levels of A10 Trinity around 2.5ghz ?after clearing the dust out i am amazed  how cool it is running, almost like new  before that i was accustomed to Shut downs due to overheating when gaming...



Help me out man. Same problem here. How much did they ask you for changing it?? BTW only the back panel needs to be replaced.

- - - Updated - - -

Help needed

*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/184426-need-help-hp-pavilion-g6-series-users.html


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2014)

Yea.. using HP adapter


----------



## rish1 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 20xx/22xx/23xxAX - powered by Trinity*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Watch disassemble video and do it for free.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



in my case both the upper and lower parts needs to be replaced.. as both of the screw holders were damaged
hp was quoting 4000 for the lower back panel alone.. and i guess they wont charge less than 3k for the upper

i managed to use it for 2 months without closing the lid.. but i had to take the laptop somewhere so closed it once.. and when i opened it up it was scary to look at as the whole power button was coming off powering it on and off automatically at various positions and i thought it might effect the motherboard..

i told that guy to arrange parts ( by an jugad if possible )

he is taking 2500 and going to replace both upper and lower parts.. since this is going out of warranty , i don't want to take any chances at all so it is better to pay 2500 now and at least this laptop will serve me another 2 years ..


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 6, 2014)

4k for the back panel??? Damn!!! The back panel is available online at 1500 bucks.

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Yea.. using HP adapter



That's strange! Claim warranty on the adapter.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> 4k for the back panel??? Damn!!! The back panel is available online at 1500 bucks.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


where ? can you give me the link


----------



## DVJex (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyone have an idea if the laptops with dedicated graphics cards are bottlenecked by the CPU??


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 16, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Anyone have an idea if the laptops with dedicated graphics cards are bottlenecked by the CPU??



They are. For instance there was a laptop by MSI that did pair an A10 proccesor with HD7970M


----------



## DVJex (Jun 16, 2014)

Ohk. But i'm talking about the less high end cards. Like a 7670M.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 17, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Ohk. But i'm talking about the less high end cards. Like a 7670M.



Yes for instance G6-2005AX types. Can't exactly say if the trouble is in dual GFX setup or CPU but very often I feel that i3+7670m is better than A8-4500M+7670M


----------



## DVJex (Jun 17, 2014)

Ohk. It is probably with the CPU. The extra processor speed must help.


----------



## seamon (Jun 17, 2014)

CPU bottleneck is more pronounced in the low end. Games like Crysis 3, Watch_Dogs tend are susceptible to CPU bottleneck.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello i have a HP Pavilion G6 2010ax....I want a help from all g6 2005, g6 2314 ax users....What is the temperature of your hdd when you put your laptop under full load like gaming and using it.

Mine reaches to 50 degree.

I tested using crystal disk mark..but the hdd which i am using shows operating temperature 0-60 degree is ok.

So please tell me yours temp


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine goes around like 46-48


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jun 24, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Mine goes around like 46-48




Once it also reached to 55  ...My HDD is new.Its hitachi.I have formatted windows also fresh install.I asked Hitachi they said they will send a refurb hdd in replace  .

is their anything i can do to keep it cool


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2014)

Nothing to worry about.
Velociraptors easily go to 60. 

BTW the summer screws up with temperatures very bad.
right now my CPU is at 65 as I'm simply browsing & torrenting whereas in winters for same temperatures are around 24-27 so you see how it goes.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 5, 2014)

does hwinfo shows cPU temperature as 95-105 *C for you guys as well ...like this ? 

*i57.tinypic.com/21kgi09.jpg


----------



## seamon (Jul 5, 2014)

rish said:


> does hwinfo shows cPU temperature as 95-105 *C for you guys as well ...like this ?
> 
> *i57.tinypic.com/21kgi09.jpg



Repaste using Arctic Silver V.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> Repaste using Arctic Silver V.



got cleaning and pasting done recently 5 days ago by service center...
the chassis is cool as well  
i think this is a problem with all AMD trinity CPU somebody download and confirm

thanks 

HWiNFO, HWiNFO32/64 - Download


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 5, 2014)

rish said:


> got cleaning and pasting done recently 5 days ago by service center...
> the chassis is cool as well
> i think this is a problem with all AMD trinity CPU somebody download and confirm
> 
> ...


The G6 series is notorious for poor heat dissipation... It's also plagued by thermal shutdown issues... Since, this all are due to the poor build of the laptop, the only thing you can do is clean and repaste the laptop regularly... Like every month or so... 
Also, the thermal paste layer may have been put too thick!!!


----------



## rish1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Yes for instance G6-2005AX types. Can't exactly say if the trouble is in dual GFX setup or CPU but very often I feel that i3+7670m is better than A8-4500M+7670M





i think its the problem that we can't use 7670m alone..  it always runs in 7670m + 7640g .. crossfire is well known for having problems with stuttering  unsupported games .. so theoretically a game could be running at 60 fps but due to micro stuterring it may seem sluggish and slowish.. 

but it works great and is really useful when the game is optimized

if we can run 7670m alone then i think you won't find any difference between A8 4500m + 7670m and i3 + 7670m


can you run the hwinfo64 and report what is your CPU temperature ? thanks

- - - Updated - - -



powerhoney said:


> The G6 series is notorious for poor heat dissipation... It's also plagued by thermal shutdown issues... Since, this all are due to the poor build of the laptop, the only thing you can do is clean and repaste the laptop regularly... Like every month or so...
> Also, the thermal paste layer may have been put too thick!!!



yeah that's the problem with Hp amd laptops but my laptop has been recently serviced and is running very cool as well..  earlier i thought that the Temperature Sensor must be faulty or something for reporting wrong  temperature but googling about it i found out 1 reply that stated  there is a problem in Hwinfo64 so just wanted to confirm is it the problem with everyone ? then i can ignore the temps reported by hwinfo64 and speccy


----------



## ico (Jul 6, 2014)

^ check temperature using *CoreTemp*. *www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/php/download.php?id=3


----------



## DVJex (Jul 6, 2014)

rish said:


> i think its the problem that we can't use 7670m alone..  it always runs in 7670m + 7640g .. crossfire is well known for having problems with stuttering  unsupported games .. so theoretically a game could be running at 60 fps but due to micro stuterring it may seem sluggish and slowish..
> but it works great and is really useful when the game is optimized


Check if you can disable it. The drivers i installed initially(12 or 13 something) allowed me to disable crossfire, but the later ones for some reason didnt.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 6, 2014)

ico said:


> ^ check temperature using *CoreTemp*. *www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/php/download.php?id=3



thanks maybe it does not supports trinity..
showing 0 degrees

tj max 100 *c
CPU 0 - 0*c
Min - 0*C
Max- 0*c

- - - Updated - - -



DVJex said:


> Check if you can disable it. The drivers i installed initially(12 or 13 something) allowed me to disable crossfire, but the later ones for some reason didnt.



if you disable crossfire it will shift back to 7640g the igp which is less powerful than 7670m..
the choice is between

7640g
or 
7640g + 7670m

no option to use 7670m alone


----------



## DVJex (Jul 9, 2014)

^I also have the option to switch between power saving graphics and high performance graphics.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 1, 2015)

Can anyone confirm if this is the original HP g6 2005AX (2012) motherboard? I had it replaced, just want to confirm that its the same motherboard


Motherboard
*i.imgur.com/KNnLtWU.jpg


----------



## aAdirulz (Mar 4, 2015)

Guys Does Fifa15 lags in ur Pavilion g6 2005ax?
n what is the best setting for AMD CCC to play this game..


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jul 4, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Can anyone confirm if this is the original HP g6 2005AX (2012) motherboard? I had it replaced, just want to confirm that its the same motherboard
> 
> 
> Motherboard
> *i.imgur.com/KNnLtWU.jpg



Motherboardis okay it seems (checked mine. But how come your system temprerature is so low? Mine is 80 degrees)


----------



## aAdirulz (Sep 25, 2015)

guys i m facing isuue with my graphics card , ny lapee is hp pavilion g6 2005ax,
my intr gpu is AMD Radeon HD7640 and dedicated is AMD Radeon HD7670, 
but the problem is while mine AMD Radeon HD7640 (512mb)is detected by the system but AMD Radeon HD7670(1Gb) is showed as AMD Radeon HD7600 .
in my CCC in hardware info my grapshics with crossfire enabled it is showing only 512 MB ,
so i tried every possible way but no help
plz any1 can u help me find the solution


----------



## ankitj1611 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello please check my thread
*forum.digit.in/storage/197007-toshiba-mq01abd050-500gb.html

Does my laptop needs cleaning?As the temperature is reaching 120 C


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 20, 2016)

I own a hp g6 2301ax and its battery is completely gone. Now it always requires to be plugged in . What will the the price of a new battery and from where should I buy it ?

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 20, 2016)

ankitj1611 said:


> Hello please check my thread
> *forum.digit.in/storage/197007-toshiba-mq01abd050-500gb.html
> 
> Does my laptop needs cleaning?As the temperature is reaching 120 C


Yes. Get it cleaned asap or you can also DIY using the video posted in this laptop section. My laptop was also plagued with thermal shutdown problems. I followed the video and now I am playing games peacefully  

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## ankitj1611 (Apr 20, 2016)

Can you please post your hwmonitor screenshot please

I have Noctua NT H1 with me


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 22, 2016)

ankitj1611 said:


> Can you please post your hwmonitor screenshot please
> 
> I have Noctua NT H1 with me


Out of station. Will send it tomorrow.

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## ankitj1611 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello I checked my Noctua NT h1 its lost in my home ..I think i have to buy new.Which one will you suggest.Artic Silver 5 or any other.

- - - Updated - - -

and what will be the best method to apply.Pea method or spread?


----------



## ankitj1611 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello
Update: 29 April 2016
I opened the laptop and there was no dust on fan..I have applied Deepcool z5 to both cpu gpu

But still now the cpu temp is 100+ , reported by hwmonitor, its reaching 135 sometimes on load


Now everything is clean,new thermal grease,cooling pad what can be the prob

Motherboard over?


----------



## ankitkr091 (May 25, 2016)

Will increasing ram from 4gb to 8gb increase performance in games like fifa 15 ?


----------

